
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (October 2013) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords INTERN, REMOTE, or H1B if the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome. Feel free to post any job that may interest HN readers from executive assistant to machine learning expert to CTO.<p>Also see: Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (October 2013) https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6475879
======
nrp
Oculus VR - [http://www.oculusvr.com/careers](http://www.oculusvr.com/careers)
\- Irvine, CA

Help us bring Virtual Reality back! Oculus is up to around 40 people
(primarily engineers), and we are expanding quickly. In addition to a huge
variety of positions in Irvine, CA, Oculus is now looking for software
engineers in Dallas, Tx.

A few of the positions that are especially important to us right now are:

* Senior Android Engineer - We're looking for experts in kernel, system level, and/or graphics programming on Android in both Dallas and Irvine.

* Embedded Systems Engineer - We need hardware hackers in Irvine to help define, prototype, and program the systems going into future projects.

* Computer Vision Engineer - We're looking for engineers with a strong 3d math background and experience with computer vision research and algorithms.

* Senior Audio Engineer - This one is fresh enough that it isn't on the job listings page, but we're looking for an audio expert with experience with positional audio and HRTFs.

The full set of job listings you can apply to is at
[http://www.oculusvr.com/company/careers/](http://www.oculusvr.com/company/careers/)

You can also email me directly at nirav.patel@oculusvr.com

~~~
zura
Nirav, could you please reply to an email? At least when it is from a HN user.
Thanks.

EDIT: I sent an email more than a month ago. Second one two weeks ago. No
reply. So what's the problem? (asking to downvoters)

~~~
nrp
Sorry, replied via email. We don't have a full time recruiter or HR person
(it's a position on our careers page), so replying to each application in a
personal manner is time taken out of engineering at the moment.

~~~
x0x0
so to be clear, you're soliciting applications, including on HN. People are
spending their time to create cover letter / resume / send an email. And you
can't be arsed to reply to that email. Got it.

------
AdamN
Nairobi, Kenya

[http://kili.io](http://kili.io)

\--

Launching public cloud to the African continent using OpenStack. Amazon Web
Services won't come here so we're building it right now.

The company is in the seed stage but you'll be working with me (former NY
startup CTO), this guy James (awesome local DevOps person), and another guy
Anthony (Princeton grad with a finance background).

We're just getting started but have a server up already and will be launching
to the beta list later this week.

I can pay for a plane ticket and a small salary but this won't be about big
monthly dollars - rather it will be about doing something super cool in a
place that's super cool and where on the weekend you can literally drive out
of the city and camp where you hear hippos at night and see lions during the
day and hike an extinct volcano.

Oh, and you'll also become part of an amazing tech community that's thinking
big.

Contact me at adam@kili.io if you're interested in doing 2 months or more or
if you just want to find out what it's all about.

Cheers,

Adam

\--

"Go where there's growth" \- _Eric Schmidt_

~~~
sgt
Drive out of the city... if you can actually get through the traffic.

------
jasontan
Sift Science - San Francisco, CA. Full-time.

Sift Science ([http://siftscience.com](http://siftscience.com)) uses large-
scale machine learning to fight online fraud. It's a problem that cost U.S.
merchants > $10B last year, and 70% of it is organized crime. Attacks have
rapidly evolved in breadth and depth, but current rule-based systems don't
scale.

We're looking for engineers of all flavors -- distributed systems, web
development, data visualization, and of course, machine learning. We're a
tight-knit team that likes board games, yummy food, and solving challenging
technical problems. Check out
[https://siftscience.com/jobs](https://siftscience.com/jobs)

We're also looking for account managers, integration engineers, and someone to
lead our B2B marketing efforts.

Feel free to email me personally - jason at siftscience dot com

~~~
adrr
This is an awesome company with a great product.

~~~
jasontan
Thanks for the kind words!

------
clarkevans
Prometheus Research (Telecommute; New Haven, CT)

Build our deployment infrastructure and open-source RexDB SaaS to help medical
researchers who study childhood psychiatric disorders.

* Solid Python (You'll be Mentoring Others)

* Strong Written Communication (reST, etc.)

* Experience /w Networking, VMs/LCXs, Packaging

* Experience /w Linux, Processes, Messaging

* Working Knowledge of HTTP, HTML, Javascript

* Practical Obsession for Clean and Secure Code

* Collegial and Helpful On-Line Demeanor

We manage data for extraordinary research. For over a decade, Prometheus
Research has employed our innovative software tools to build, maintain, and
manage customized systems for multidisciplinary research projects. We enable
clients to acquire, centralize, utilize, share, and preserve their research
data in a manner that lowers costs, increases efficiency and ensures data
integrity.

You'll be helping us with some of the harder parts: system logistics, process
automation, SaaS provisioning, and providing general support to data
scientists. You'll be reporting to Clark, who lives in Chicago; you may either
work on-site in New Haven or from your home.

Please contact Clark C. Evans <clark@prometheusresearch.com>

[http://www.prometheusresearch.com/jobs/](http://www.prometheusresearch.com/jobs/)

~~~
jacques_chester
I vaguely recall that HIPAA means that only US citizens can work in jobs where
medical data will be handled. Does that apply here?

------
3pt14159
Toronto

Upverter: Python
[https://upverter.com/careers/](https://upverter.com/careers/)

FreshBooks (Tell them Zach sent you and we can split the $3k): Python, Mobile
[http://www.freshbooks.com/jobs/](http://www.freshbooks.com/jobs/)

ShopLocket: Rails,
[https://www.shoplocket.com/jobs](https://www.shoplocket.com/jobs)

Shopify: Rails, Frontend, Marketing,
[http://www.shopify.ca/careers](http://www.shopify.ca/careers)

Checkout51: Data Science, PHP, Android,
[http://checkout51.com/](http://checkout51.com/)

EventMobi: All sorts of stuff,
[http://www.eventmobi.com/about/careers/](http://www.eventmobi.com/about/careers/)

------
marcog1
Asana - San Francisco (H1B, INTERN)

At Asana we are building a shared task list for teams in an effort to re-
imagine the way people work together. As knowledge workers, we and our loved
ones spend most of our time living in programs (email, calendar, document
editors, etc.) that help us move and manage data, and get things done. This is
an opportunity to improve that part of our lives.

Our founders Dustin and JR started Asana after they saw some internal tools
they prototyped at Facebook spread through the company and substantially boost
teams' productivity. Since our launch, we've seen tremendously positive
response from both press and users.

We've also built some pretty breakthrough web technologies (
[http://asana.com/luna](http://asana.com/luna) ), assembled a best-of-the-best
engineering team (including creators of Facebook's News Feed backend,
Android's sync, Yelp's ranking algorithm, Aptana's VP Eng, ...), raised $38M
in funding (from Benchmark Capital, Marc Andreessen, Peter Thiel, Mitch Kapor,
and Sean Parker), built a mature egoless culture, and perhaps most
importantly, are earnestly pursuing a vision and opportunity that we believe
has great potential for large positive world impact.

See what it's like to work at Asana here:
[http://qr.ae/IQgg6](http://qr.ae/IQgg6) and more info on our jobs page:
[http://asana.com/jobs](http://asana.com/jobs)

Interested? Email jobs@asana.com

~~~
sbuccini
Great company with a great culture. Thinking about applying here myself!

------
nmondollot
Drivy [https://www.drivy.com](https://www.drivy.com) \- Paris, France

We're looking for a Rails backend engineer. Remote possible. more info here :
[https://www.drivy.com/jobs](https://www.drivy.com/jobs) (in French, sorry)

Drivy is the #1 peer-to-peer car rental service in France and the largest in
Europe. We are making the car rental experience cheaper, closer, and more
human.

Car owners can rent out their own car when they don't use it to earn
additional income. Car drivers can find a car close to them at an unbeatable
price — online or from a mobile phone. Drivy makes transactions pleasant and
secure by providing an comprehensive car insurance and secure payment, as well
as a great care to user experience and customer service.

We're funded and have big plans for the future. Our vision : have a car in
each and every street of Europe! Come and join us!

------
troygoode
Washington, DC -- Software Developer (full time), Director of Engineering

NGP VAN ([http://www.ngpvan.com/](http://www.ngpvan.com/)) is the market
leader in integrated political campaign software and we serve only progressive
candidates/organizations including the Democratic Party and President Obama's
2008 and 2012 presidential campaigns. We're looking for a few more talented
software developers to join ~50 other developers in DC & Boston as we ramp up
product development efforts on the next versions of our SaaS products in
advance of the 2014 mid-term elections. See a bit more about us, our perks,
and our culture on our CoderWall page: [https://coderwall.com/team/ngp-
van](https://coderwall.com/team/ngp-van)

In particular we're looking for folks that want to help change this country
for the better and are interested in filling one of the below two open
positions.

Software Developer (focus on client-side & server-side JavaScript)

    
    
      - AngularJS (or another SPA framework/library)
      - node.js
      - Heroku & AWS
      - NoSQL databases such as DynamoDB, Redis, MongoDB
    

Director of Engineering (lead the ~20 staff spread across DC & Boston working
on our fundraising product)

    
    
      - .NET/C#
      - ASP.NET MVC
      - ElasticSearch
      - RabbitMQ
    

Please email me directly at tgoode@ngpvan.com if interested. Include a brief
note about why you think you're a match and a link to your
GitHub/BitBucket/etc profile.

~~~
spoiledtechie
I always wondered who was behind the huge tech campaigns.... Wow. Enlightened.

Not looking at going into the job, but any chance you would be willing to
share your competitor in the GOP party? They must have one right?

------
eli
Industry Dive - Washington, DC

 _Industry Dive is a mobile focused B2B media startup based in Washington, DC.
We’ve been named an “Innovative Media Startup” by the American Business Media
association and listed by Mattermark, Inc. as one of the Top 10 Hottest
publishing startups. Learn more about Industry Dive
at[http://www.industrydive.com/](http://www.industrydive.com/) _

We're are a rapidly growing startup with the following open positions:

\- Marketing Operations Manager - FT

\- Online Media Sales - FT

\- Social Media & Marketing - Intern

And we're always on the lookout for writers who can write intelligently for a
business audience and smart mobile/python/other developers in the DC area.

[http://www.industrydive.com/company/jobs/](http://www.industrydive.com/company/jobs/)

Feel free to contact me if you have any questions: eli-at-industrydive.com

------
rujulz
FlightCar (www.flightcar.com) -- Cambridge, MA

We're looking for a Lead UX Designer/Developer with a strong sense of design
and a passion for creating beautiful interactive experiences. You'll be
designing our desktop and mobile sites and developing your designs into
HTML/CSS/JS/jQuery frontends.

About FlightCar: We give travelers free airport parking by renting out their
cars to others. Everything's insured up to $1m. We're funded by General
Catalyst, Softbank Capital, Brian Chesky, Ryan Seacrest, and others.

Responsibilities: - design awesome user interfaces - develop your designs into
HTML/CSS - sketch, wireframe, and storyboard to communicate your vision with
others - run a/b tests using Optimizely to make data-driven decisions - visual
and interaction design of our desktop, iPad, and mobile sites - graphic design
for billboards, posters, flyers, and online banner ads

Requirements: - able to create pixel perfect mockups in Photoshop -
comfortable working in a fast-paced startup environment - have solid
understanding of HTML & CSS - knowledge of jQuery and JavaScript preferred -
knowledge of Google Analytics or other analytics software is a huge plus -
love simple design and bright colors

Email rujul@flightcar.com if you're interested.

------
bkwok
Coinbase ([http://www.coinbase.com](http://www.coinbase.com)) is a platform
that facilitates the easy conduct of the digital currency Bitcoin for
consumers and merchants. This includes the buying and selling of Bitcoin,
secure storage of Bitcoin in the cloud, and a suite of merchant tools.

Since the start of the year, user base has grown 25x to over 250,000 users and
consistently achieve weekly revenue growth rate in the double-digits.

We're looking for the following roles: * Full-stack generalist * Frontend
engineer * Mobile engineer (who is interested in working on web too) *
Security engineer

We are a team of 6 consisting of people that have worked at Airbnb, Google,
Goldman Sachs to OkCupid. Check out some of our recent progress on our blog -
[https://blog.coinbase.com/](https://blog.coinbase.com/)

We're also looking for a: * Chief Compliance Officer * Customer Support
Specialist * Office Manager

If you're interested, head over to our careers page and email us at
jobs+hn@coinbase.com with links to your Github, resume or any personal
projects.

------
jboggan
Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in the SF
Bay Area, Los Angeles, and Shanghai. Factual’s location platform enriches
mobile location signals with definitive global data, enabling personalized and
contextually relevant mobile experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the
data is constantly updated by Factual’s real-time data stack. We were recently
named one of "50 Disruptive Companies in 2013" by MIT Technology Review. We
have a terrific team that is still fairly small and an incredible CEO who was
previously the co-founder of Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and
became AdSense). Factual has venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz and our
partners/customers include Facebook, Yelp, Trulia, and Newsweek.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. A great example is one of our most
recent products, Geopulse Audience, which stands at the intersection of high
quality places data and large scale analysis of user geo-data:
[http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-
audience](http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-audience) . If you love
data, Factual is the place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and
get things done, but you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop.

You can email me personally at jake@factual.com, or view our job postings and
apply directly via Jobvite:

Los Angeles/SF Bay Area Software engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews)

------
sunwooz
I don't know if this is the right place to post this and I'm sorry if it's too
intrusive.

I created a small python program to help job seekers to parse through all the
jobs posted on Hacker News. It uses keywords like 'New York', 'NYC', 'SF' to
only get the jobs in the area you want and it saves it all in a text file.

You can find the code here: [https://github.com/sunwooz/Hacker-News-Job-
Parser](https://github.com/sunwooz/Hacker-News-Job-Parser)

By the way, I'm looking for a Junior Web Developer position in NYC! Please
contact me if you are interested. yangsunwoo@gmail.com

------
liangzan
Dropmysite is an internet company based in small and sunny Singapore. We want
to back up The Internet and we need your help to do so. We have 2 web
properties which is Dropmysite.com and Dropmyemail.com.

Our engineering team is expanding. We are looking for two polyglot programmers
to join us. As our job title suggests, you will come across many technologies
at Dropmysite. Our core code base is written in Ruby(Rails & Padrino), Node.js
and Scala. We have smaller projects in a variety of technologies including
Python, PHP, R, etc. We also have mobile projects which are soon to be
launched. Be it front-end, back-end, or rear-end, you will have plenty of
opportunities to work on them.

We aren't yet-another-webapp. If you want to learn data mining and data
visualization, we are doing that. Our backup system is written in Scala with
Akka actors. If you are interested in the business side of things, we happen
to have the best in-house SEO-SEM team in Singapore. There are plenty of
challenging problems to solve.

Like everybody, we write tests, manage our configuration with Ansible, do
continuous integration with Jenkins. And we take security seriously.

Our engineering team composes of: \- Several Vimers, two Sublime Texters and
one Emacs user. \- Two standing deskers, and many sitting deskers. \- Android
rooters and no iOS fanboys. \- One Thinkpad and others all Macs

Join us and add to that variety.

We are based in Singapore, the tech capital of South East Asia. That police
state with negligible taxes, crazy expensive cars, and cosmopolitan city
state. The weather here alternates between Hot-And-Humid or Rainy-And-Humid.
It is never cold. People come in shorts. We are located in the startup hub of
Singapore: BLK 71. Developer meetups happen upstairs. There are no strict
working hours. You can work at home, in shorts, no shorts, we don't care as
long as you ship.

If you are interested, please contact me at zan@dropmysite.com

~~~
jacques_chester
Are you offering relocation assistance, or is this for citizens / PRs only?

~~~
liangzan
Good question, I have to check with HR.

------
capkutay
WebAction (www.webaction.com) in Downtown Palo Alto - Full Time- Hiring Front
End Developers and Platform Engineers

Jobs@WebAction.com

WebAction is a real-time analytics company based in the San Francisco Bay
Area, providing an end-to-end platform that will enable the next generation of
real-time, data driven applications. Founded by a team of Silicon Valley
veterans with proven track records, WebAction is backed by some of the most
respected names in Silicon Valley.

We offer a competitive salary, excellent benefits package, generous equity for
the right candidates, and (of course) a kitchen stocked with snacks and
drinks.

For the front-end position, we ask that you have the skills to contribute to a
data visualization dashboard geared towards real-time anomaly detection.

Skills you should have or be interested in learning: D3.js, backbone.js, and
jquery.

Developers with an eye for design or user interaction are a plus. Also, if you
have experience developing iOS apps, we also have a role for you.

For the Platform Engineering position, we ask that you have experience writing
clean code in Java and have a strong desire and skills to implement a
scalable, highly optimized data processing infrastructure. If you're
interested in technologies like hadoop and in-memory data stores, WebAction
will be an excellent opportunity to implement parts of it yourself.

If this sounds like you, shoot us an e-mail at jobs@WebAction.com.

------
mrbird
Palo Alto, CA or REMOTE

Suitable Technologies - [http://suitabletech.com](http://suitabletech.com)
Contact: jobs@suitabletech.com

Suitable Technologies has successfully hired multiple people from this thread
in the past. If you want to work in Silicon Valley without moving here, this
is a unique opportunity, since our product is designed for exactly that
purpose -- remote presence robotics.

Today, we’re shipping product, and we have funding, strong compensation, and a
fun work environment, including free lunch and snacks. If you're local, we
provide top-of-the-line development hardware, adjustable desks, and will get
your workspace just right. We’re looking to fill a few technical roles:

Expert C++ generalist -- Someone who knows how to design, build, and optimize
highly performant and memory-efficient applications in C++, and is up on the
latest in C++11. Experience with audio, video, Qt, or networking is a plus.

Expert Python/Django web engineer -- A test-first, scalability-minded backend
web engineer to help us take our service global. Our stack includes Django,
MySQL, Redis, Memcached, Fabric, etc. Front-end skills are a plus.

Videoconferencing engineer -- A software engineer with strong domain expertise
in audio and video codecs and standards.

If you're interested, please get in touch! Contact: jobs@suitabletech.com

~~~
zura
Is REMOTE possible from Europe?

------
jdelic
LaterPay in Munich, Germany is hiring in Europe or elsewhere (Remote work is
possible and daily routine)

We are building an innovative micropayment system. After recently closing our
series A round we are now increasing our team size. Our focus is living best
practices like continuous integration, devops and great automation. We build
our software in Python, using Django and Tornado. As a distributed company
with employees all over the world we require you to speak English fluently and
we would like you to have the legal right to work in the EU. That can be
worked around, but it makes things easier.

We are looking for: Build Engineers: Automate our Jenkins CI platform, solve
Python deployment and packaging, help with build optimization and create the
best Selenium test suites and

Front-End Engineers: You have experience with HTML(5), CSS (purecss.io and/or
Twitter Bootstrap), Django templating and JavaScript (YUI and/or jQuery) and
strong opinions about user experience and great code.

Python developers: You know about Django, Tornado, Python packaging, Redis,
Cassandra, SQL, Git, Git Flow and love to write and share code.

Operations Engineers: LaterPay deploys servers using Puppet. We run on CentOS,
PostgreSQL, Cassandra and Redis. We love to build scalable, automated,
beautiful systems. (Students welcome)

Please write to jobs@laterpay.net.

~~~
pitch
Is the Operation Engineer job available as a remote position within Europe?

------
zacharypinter
Startup from Hulu Founding CEO Jason Kilar and former Hulu CTO Richard Tom.

San Francisco, CA (SOMA)

As with many startups, we are in a bit of a quiet period. While we can't share
substantial details here, our hope is to give you a sense for the scope of our
ambitions. Our company will focus on building a multi-platform consumer facing
service that we believe has the potential to positively impact a number of
industries. We're big believers in the combination of great design, great
technology and a compelling business model. We firmly believe that world-
changing companies are the output of world-class teams and world-class
cultures. With that, we we wanted to share some of the defining values and
principles that comprise our culture:

\- Unrelenting focus on delighting customers. Everything we do starts with the
customer.

\- Innovation. We are committed to the relentless pursuit of better ways.

\- Tenacity. We believe ours is a closing window of opportunity. Sense of
urgency is critical.

\- Humility. We believe that those who achieve great things are often also
great in humility.

\- Ambition. We are defined by thinking big.

\- Long term thinking. We’re here to build something special and rare, which
will require a long term mindset. If you’d rather hop from company to company,
this is not the place for you.

Email us: innovate@thefremontproject.com

~~~
dorfsmay
Can you at least teel us what you are looking for (DevOps, developers, ?) and
for what technology (rails? python? js?)?

Thanks.

~~~
zacharypinter
We're looking for developers with a strong history of building scalable
platforms while leveraging new technologies, languages and frameworks. In
particular, we are looking for coders who are just as comfortable building
complex backend services as they are building elegant user interfaces.

Languages and technologies we like to build with include: Python, Ruby, the
JVM, Node.js, Rails, Django, Redis, etc… We're big fans of using the best tool
for each project.

~~~
dorfsmay
Thanks.

------
Peroni
London, UK. Full-time Ruby Engineers

Globaldev are the team behind the worlds leading social discovery and dating
company.

You'd be hard pushed to find another environment where you get to work on such
a range of challenges. Everything from everyday web development, through to
full on engineering on our RabbitMQ based email system that pushes out
millions of emails every single day.

Our team regularly speak at various tech events and one of our engineers was
one of the headline speakers at EuRuKo so you'll be working alongside
engineers who actively participate in improving the Ruby community.

We have a development team based right next to Waterloo station in London and
our HQ is in Windsor, Berkshire. We don't mind what office you choose to work
in.

You can find a full job spec here:
[http://globalpersonals.theresumator.com/apply/3BSEPp/Ruby-
En...](http://globalpersonals.theresumator.com/apply/3BSEPp/Ruby-
Engineer.html)

We pay exceptionally competitive salaries and have a range of outstanding
benefits including full, private medical cover.

Email me if you'd rather not apply on our site or if you just want to find out
more about the role or the company: sbuckley@globaldev.co.uk

Note: We're not currently considering remote engineers for this opportunity.

~~~
coherentpony
Mind sticking a link in your comment that points to your website?

~~~
Peroni
It's right smack in the middle:
[http://globalpersonals.theresumator.com/apply/3BSEPp/Ruby-
En...](http://globalpersonals.theresumator.com/apply/3BSEPp/Ruby-
Engineer.html)

~~~
pyre
@coherentpony may have been confused, because theresumator.com is obviously
not your site (but there are links to you site on that page).

~~~
coherentpony
Yes, that's exactly what happened.

------
ejdyksen
Mutually Human - Grand Rapids, Michigan

[http://www.mutuallyhuman.com/](http://www.mutuallyhuman.com/)

\---------------------------------------

We are a small team passionate about making people's lives better through
software.

A little bit about us:

    
    
      - We write custom software of all shapes and sizes for clients all over the US
      
      - Though everyone here is fluent in Ruby, we don't artificially limit ourselves.
        In the past few months, I've worked with Objective-C, Backbone.js (inside 
        PhoneGap), Angular.js, Ruby (of course) and a little bit of Java and C#.
      
      - We practice a sustainable pace. We recognize that we each have lives,
        activities, and families outside of work. Late nights and > 40 hour weeks are
        rare by design.
      
      - We're agile, but not dogmatic about it. Our process evolves to suit our needs.
      
      - We offer competitive salaries, health/vision/dental insurance, quarterly profit 
        sharing, retirement + match, weekly catered lunches, and a top-floor office
        with snacks, guitars, and your choice of standing or sitting desks.
    

A little bit about Grand Rapids:

    
    
      - 2.5 hours from Chicago and Detroit, less than an hour to the beach.
      
      - Lots of great beer. Founders Brewery (a mile from our office) has 3 beers in
        the Beer Advocate top 15. HopCat is a “World Class” bar on BA. 
        Just look here: http://beeradvocate.com/beerfly/city/43
      
      - If you’re renting anything larger than a breadbox in the Bay Area or NYC,
        you can afford a house here. I bought a nice house with a mortgage payment
        30% lower than the rent of my 1 bedroom apartment in Mountain View.
      
      - A growing technology and startup community.
    

A little bit about you:

    
    
      - You love writing software, and you have a few years of experience doing it.
      
      - You learn new stuff quickly. You’ve used a lot of technologies, but you’re not
        afraid to use more. It would be nice if you use and love Ruby, but not required.
      
      - You believe software is written for humans, not computers.
      
      - You want to come into work every day and enjoy the people you work with.
    

If you're interested, send me your resume/CV and a little bit about why you’re
interested:

ej@mutuallyhuman.com

~~~
Blahah
This sounds like a pretty nice work environment.

------
cliffcrosland
Seed Equity - San Francisco

International startups struggle to raise funding and grow because they lack
access to venture capital. Seed Equity is on a mission to help these startups
get off the ground by providing them the power of equity crowdfunding. We
believe the best entrepreneurs in the world should be funded no matter where
they are, and due to recent legislation and new technology, this vision is
becoming a reality. Help us empower the startups outside of Silicon Valley.

Tech Stack -> The same tech stack used by StackOverflow: C#, ASP.NET MVC4,
AngularJS, SQL Server. Feels like Rails, but scales like crazy. (Amazing fact:
the entire StackExchange network runs on 12 web servers, 2 database servers, 2
caching servers, and 2 load-balancing servers. See:
[http://bit.ly/vihD5R.](http://bit.ly/vihD5R.))

Challenges -> Highly scalable web services. A secure storage system for
sensitive financial data that rests on top of cloud storage services.

Team -> 2 engineers in SF, 3 business operators in Salt Lake City. The
business executive team founded and ran InterbankFX, which had customers in
over 100 countries and was one of the top 5 forex firms in the US before it
was acquired a few years ago. We're fully funded due to that acquisition.

Benefits -> $90k - $105k, 0.3% - 0.5% equity, health/dental/vision insurance,
401k

Our site (currently in private beta):
[https://seedequity.com](https://seedequity.com) AngelList profile:
[https://angel.co/seed-equity](https://angel.co/seed-equity)

Interested? Email cliff.crosland@seedequity.com

------
sgrove
San Francisco, CA - Zenbox. Software Engineer. [LOCAL | RELOCATE OK]

We're a YC company wrangling SaaS to work together (as they should), starting
by bringing the biggest apps our customers use right into Gmail. We've been
growing our team over the past few months, and looking to add even more
awesome people. We work with dozens of API's to show our users profiles of
their customers without having to jump out of the email flow - imagine having
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtzqRSlgqkw](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtzqRSlgqkw)
available when helping customers.

Thousands of people use it every day for hours on end, and are happy to pay
for it to make sure they can continue using it. But there's still so much
polish and improvement possible.

We also spend time improving our tooling, and tools for other developers. As
one example we've recently vastly improved the source-map capabilities of the
ClojureScript compiler and added reified keywords to the runtime to make
ClojureScript a better citizen on the web. We do it because we want to give
back to the communities that have enabled us, because it helps us, and because
it's interesting.

Looking for an engineer who loves the craft, who cares about building product,
and is excited about helping customers. We're building a team that's able to
reduce complexity others balk at into simple, easy to reason about system, so
we can continue to move quickly and delight both customers and ourselves.

This is both UI and backend work.

Languages: Clojure, Clojurescript, Javascript. sean @ zenboxapp
[https://www.zenboxapp.com](https://www.zenboxapp.com)

------
pytrin
Binpress - [http://www.binpress.com/jobs](http://www.binpress.com/jobs) \-
Mountain View, CA

We are creating a platform for developers to build profitable businesses from
working on their open-source projects.

We are still a small team (5 people), and the next few hires will have major
impact on our culture and future.

Our most pressing needs right now:

* Head of growth - We need someone with proven past experience in growing users and revenue through multiple acquisition channels to head our growth efforts at the company.

* Content marketer - We're looking for someone who has a knack for creating great content in all media formats, and a track record for exposing that content to the relevant audience.

Positions are ideally onsite, but we will consider very strong applicants for
remote work (at least initially - hopefully we can convince you to relocate
later :)

Compensation: 70k - 110k + 0.1-1.0% equity, depending on experience and
background (salary would also depend on location).

If you are interested in open-source and believe open-source developers should
get paid - get in touch! send us a message indicating what position you are
interested in and why you would be a good fit, or apply through the link
above.

------
twog
Banyan is seeking a full stack programmer to join our team. Were building the
future of writing + git, and were doing it with ember.js, rails, and whatever
else we need to get the job done. We're looking for a versatile engineer who
wants to join the team to take on a wide range of technical challenges. We are
based in Chattanooga, TN, but you can be anywhere.

You:

* Your excited about the future of Javascript, and you want to write lots of it (we use ember)

* You thrive in a fast paced startup environment, and hate micromanagement.

* You can quickly pick up new technology and effectively apply it.

* You love dealing with multiple programming languages, web services, analytics, databases etc and connecting them all together.

* You feel right at home in a full stack environment.

* You enjoy doing something that nobody else has done before.

Nice to haves:

* You are comfortable with a variety of languages and consider yourself a generalist.

* You value user-experience & user-interface design, even if you cant design yourself.

* You have a deep understanding of Git & other Version control systems.

Why you should work with us:

* A chance to revolutionize writing.

* Competitive salary & benefits in a well-funded, early stage startup.

* Close-knit engineering team who loves pair-programming, agile development, and code review.

* We re-invest in our employees and focus on personal and team development.

* Transparency and honesty. Within the company, everything is open to discussion.

~~~
Cyranix
> you can be anywhere

It will help job seekers if you put REMOTE in the first line of the posting.

------
drags
VERBA - San Francisco

* Rails/JS Product Focus - HALF-TIME with benefits

* Rails/JS Product Focus - FULL-TIME

* Product/Infrastructure Reliability/Performance Focus - HALF-TIME with benefits

I mentioned a couple months ago that we have a couple engineers who work half-
time-ish (and do their own things the rest of the time) and it got some
positive feedback:
[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5235860](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5235860)

We're looking to hire a couple more engineers who are interested in being part
of a team but would prefer to work 24-40 hours per week instead of the usual
50+. We're also looking to hire someone full-time (40ish hours per week). If
this sounds interesting let me know (ragalie@verbasoftware.com)

=========

About us: The college textbook market is currently being disrupted. Verba
helps colleges and universities transform themselves so that they a) embrace
the power of transparency and the internet, b) become agents of change in the
textbook industry instead of agents of reaction and c) continue to make
approximately the same profit margin from course material sales.

About 300 colleges and universities use our applications to acquire low-cost
inventory and price textbooks competitively. Then millions of students visit
our white-labeled sites to transparently compare the bookstore's offers
against online competitors, and around 80% of students choose to buy from
their local bookstore.

We're looking for people familiar with some of Ruby, Rails, Clojure, MySQL and
JS who can help us grow faster. We have a great team, embrace new technologies
(we just switched to Puma, we're moving to the JVM so we can use Netflix's
Hystrix project to reduce API-related downtime), but also care a lot about
producing and maintaining a stable, solid product for our customers.

The ideal person has strong Rails knowledge, solid testing practices, a good
head for architecture and knows enough JS to help out on front-end. Additional
pluses are a stats background, experience with Hadoop and knowledge of
scheduling algorithms.

You can check out our website
([http://www.verbasoftware.com](http://www.verbasoftware.com)) to read about
our current products and hear people say nice things about us. :)

~~~
perplexes
Hello, I really like working here. Everyone is very kind. :D

------
pixelmonkey
Parse.ly - Remote Work in or near Eastern Timezone (EST) --
[http://parse.ly](http://parse.ly)

\---

We're a fully distributed team (see [http://bit.ly/distributed-
teams](http://bit.ly/distributed-teams) for a post by me, the CTO) -- which is
to say, a merit-based, technology-forward, super-bright team of Pythonistas
who happen to collaborate using the same methods of major open web projects
like Wikipedia, Wordpress, Ubuntu, and Mozilla.

We just closed a $5M series A round. As a result, we're looking to expand our
engineering team. We are looking for full-stack engineers and senior
engineers, especially focused on our backend analytics technology.

You'd be joining the company at a great time. Our engineering team is still
small enough that we all fit in a room, but unlike two years ago, we are
making millions in revenue and have a ridiculous amount of data to draw
insight out of on behalf of our customers.

You should be an expert in a mainstream programming language, preferably
Python or JavaScript. You should be willing to learn, or already know,
technologies like Fabric, Chef, Tornado, MongoDB, Redis, Solr, Cassandra, Pig,
Storm, and Amazon Web Services. You should be extremely handy at a UNIX
command line, possessing all the skills of a sysadmin.

If you join us, you'll be part of a well-funded and high-revenue SaaS
analytics company that is rewriting the rules of online media. Our software
aggregates data on over 5 billion pageviews per month of traffic, and we work
with major media companies as customers, such as The Atlantic, Arstechnica,
Mashable, The New Republic, MIT Technology Review, and many more.

Get in touch with us directly at hello@parsely.com if you are interested --
mention HN and ask for Andrew.

------
lylo
FreeAgent

To be based in Edinburgh, Scotland or Remote.

[http://www.freeagent.com](http://www.freeagent.com)

jobs@freeagent.com

## TL;DR

Talented software engineer wanted to work on leading Ruby/Rails app for
successful UK SaaS accounting platform FreeAgent.

## Details

Ohai!

We’re looking for a talented software engineer to join our Engineering team to
help develop FreeAgent, our flagship app, and contribute towards our mission
of democratising accounting for small businesses across the world!

We’re the leading UK online accounting platform with over 33,000 delighted
customers and continued high growth. We have a brilliant team of engineers and
designers who are developing with cutting-edge tech at scale. We have a wealth
of technical challenges for you to solve and we can provide a friendly,
creative and collaborative environment in which to solve them.

More details on the website: [http://www.freeagent.com/company/jobs/software-
engineer](http://www.freeagent.com/company/jobs/software-engineer)

~~~
alanmackenzie
Just when you think there's a dearth of good jobs in Scotland you get a nice
surprise.

------
martian
San Francisco - Software Engineer (H1B welcome, Intern positions available)

Thumbtack is a new way to find and hire local services like DJs,
photographers, house cleaners, and contractors. Over 250k small businesses
around the country have joined Thumbtack, and we're making real money in the
local services marketplace. We're backed by great VCs like Sequoia Capital.

The team is full of down-to-earth, practical, and intelligent people. Everyday
for lunch we all sit down to a meal cooked by our in-house chef. On Wednesday
nights, we stay late for a hot dinner, some wine, guests, and great
conversation. Sometimes we drink beer that we've been brewing in the back
closet.

Ping me (chris @) if you want to chat. Happy to meet up for coffee if you're
in SF.

[http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs](http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs)

[http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering](http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering)

~~~
oespirit
"There was an error fetching current openings. Please come back another time."
:(

~~~
martian
Feel free to email me directly if that page doesn't work. Cheers!

------
dannyaway
Zapier - [https://zapier.com/](https://zapier.com/) \- Anywhere, U.S.A.
(REMOTE)

Current Openings

* Frontend Engineer - Build interfaces that will help the world automate their work

* Product Designer - Design experiences that make customers smile

* Data Analyst - Analyze data sets to discover things we didn't know about our customers or our business

* Customer Happiness - Help users learn how to optimize their work

Full Job Postings Here - [https://zapier.com/blog/help-automate-business-
zapier-jobs-a...](https://zapier.com/blog/help-automate-business-zapier-jobs-
and-careers/)

What Users Say About Zapier -
[https://twitter.com/zapier/favorites](https://twitter.com/zapier/favorites)

What We Believe In

For the past two years, Zapier has been helping people across the world
automate the boring and tedious parts of their job. We do that by helping
everyone connect the web applications they already use.

We believe that there are jobs that a computer is best at doing and that there
are jobs that a human is best at doing. We want to empower businesses
everywhere to create processes and systems that let computers do what they are
best at doing and let humans do what they are best at doing.

We believe that with the right tools, you can have 10X the impact with less
work.

We believe in small teams. Small teams are fast and nimble. Small teams mean
less bureaucracy and less management and more getting things done.

We believe that credentials are not needed. Our head of development has a
finance degree. Our head of business and marketing has an engineering degree.
Our head of design has a mechanical engineering degree. What you love doing is
way more important than the credentials you have.

------
xantanner
Panorama Education (www.panoramaed.com), Boston, MA - Full-Stack Engineer

Panorama Education is a Boston-based Y Combinator (S13) company devoted to
helping K-12 teachers and schools improve. We work with some of the largest
public school districts and charter networks in the country (including Teach
for America and the Los Angeles Unified School District), providing
sophisticated data analytics based on student feedback data. We’re small but
growing quickly, and we’re looking for smart people to join our team!

Who are we? We’re a team that loves using technology to create awesome and
empowering user experiences. We like to challenge assumptions. Everyone has a
say in major decisions, from tech architecture to business strategy. And we
have crazy perks, but employees who aren’t there for the crazy perks. We make
sure our work is meaningful, interesting, and fun.

Sound good? Get in touch at jobs@panoramaed.com.

------
ccamrobertson
Lockitron - [https://lockitron.com](https://lockitron.com) \- Mountain View,
CA

Keyless entry using your smartphone. We're looking for folks who are
interested in the intersection of social and hardware.

Last year we raised over $2.3 million from our own crowdfunding campaign after
being rejected from Kickstarter. We subsequently open sourced our crowdfunding
app as Selfstarter ([http://selfstarter.us/](http://selfstarter.us/)).

We're looking for:

* Rails Backend Engineer - We like folks who play in Ruby, JS and have some basic infrastructure experience. Data analytics experience is a plus.

* Mobile Engineer - Android and/or iOS, experience with the full stack of pixel perfect UI to backend app functions. Bluetooth experience is a plus.

Past experience, projects and github profiles weigh the most in our decision
of who we work with.

Feel free to reach out directly, cameron@lockitron.com.

------
ilz
Blue Apron (Brooklyn, NY): Rails Developer

Blue Apron ([http://www.blueapron.com](http://www.blueapron.com)) is an NY
start-up that delivers and original recipes and all the fresh ingredients you
need to make them, in exactly the right proportions. We've raised $8M from
First Round Capital, Bessemer Venture Partners, and Dave Tisch [1] and have
been featured in the New York Times [2].

We are experiencing explosive growth and ship more than 200,000 meals a month
(up from 100k just over a month ago), and now deliver nationwide. We're
looking to add a full stack developer to our core team to get in on the ground
floor and help build out our platform. Since we manage fulfillment in-house,
we need unique, well-designed systems keep our business running smoothly.

Our ideal candidate believes in our mission of changing the way people eat and
wants to work closely with our founding team to help fuel our growth. This
person will:

\- Solve unique UI, scheduling, and logistics challenges that impact our
customers on a daily basis

\- Help evaluate, prioritize, design and build new features

\- Make key platform decisions and be comfortable jumping into and evaluating
new technologies

Our stack: Rails, HAML, Bootstrap, SASS, JQuery, AJAX, Git, Heroku, PostgreSQL

The role comes with a full-time salary and equity. To apply, please submit
your resume, and a short email outlining your experience and why you are
interested to jobs@blueapron.com.

[1]
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/natalierobehmed/2013/08/15/blue-...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/natalierobehmed/2013/08/15/blue-
apron-now-delivering-100000-meals-a-month/)

[2] [http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/13/dining/the-dinner-kit-
is-s...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/13/dining/the-dinner-kit-is-
served.html)

------
ronshapiro
Venmo -- New York, San Francisco & Palo Alto -- (full time)

[https://venmo.com/info/jobs](https://venmo.com/info/jobs)

At Venmo, we believe paying friends should feel friendly and simple. Join our
team as we lead the redefinition of money in a digital age.

Our products include our peer-to-peer app (featured in the App Store and
Google Play), our Developer API and Venmo Touch which allow other developers
to easily make and accept payments in their apps.

We are currently hiring all levels of: QA Engineers, Android Engineers,
Software Engineers, Data Science, and Systems Engineers.

For questions or to submit a resume, email ron@venmo.com (me) \- Ron, Android
Engineer @ Venmo

------
niklas_a
Instabridge - Stockholm, Sweden
[http://www.instabridge.com](http://www.instabridge.com) "I don’t want to bias
the judges – but this is really f __king cool " \- Jason Calacanis, LAUNCH
Conference March 2013

We're building the largest Wi-Fi network on the planet and are helping people
get access to free Wi-Fi wherever they are on any device. We've been described
as the "Dropbox of Wi-Fi".

We're now looking for an backend, iOS and Android developers (or to be honest
- great developers, experience in a technology we use is just a plus). Is that
you? Then email us at thatsme@instabridge.com.

------
jparkfitbit
Fitbit is about creating awesome wearable sensors + using sensor data to make
people healthier.

Our products are sold in over 20K stores in 17 countries and our iOS app is
usually in the Top 10 in the Health and Fitness category on iTunes. Our
dataset of personal biometric data is probably the largest of its kind.

We have openings for web, iOS, Android, electrical, mechanical, and firmware
engineers. We're also looking for PhD's to join our R&D team.

We have offices in SF and Boston:

[https://www.fitbit.com/jobs/search#all](https://www.fitbit.com/jobs/search#all)

~~~
vonmoltke
I like the openings and this trend towards more hardware-oriented companies.
:)

Do you have an email address for someone I could ask specific questions about
specific positions?

------
squirrel
Notting Hill, London, England, U.K.

Our web application is at the heart of our busy e-commerce business; every day
it serves millions of product images and handles thousands of purchases, but
we can and do update the live site with new code anytime we want without
missing a beat. Our systems are written on the LAMP stack and we are migrating
to Symfony 2 as our MVC framework. Developers choose the tools that work best
for them - for instance, we have a mix of Linux and Mac workstations in the
team. We are adopting and adapting agile development techniques such as test-
driven development, pair programming, and continuous integration. We hold
regular retrospectives to improve our working environment and lightning talks
to share cool ideas whether work-related or not. Our developers are
generalising specialists whose typical day may include refining an algorithm,
writing a tricky integration test, tuning a SQL query, and discussing feature
nuances with a product manager. Our team is growing fast and we'd like to hear
(at careers@secretsales.com) from any of you who'd like to join us; we're
hiring for all technical roles.

Established in London in July 2007, Secretsales.com is one of the UK's leading
private shopping clubs, offering limited-time online sales with current name-
brand goods at deep discounts. Brands include fashion, beauty, homeware, and
lifestyle categories, many familiar from the high street. The company has
about 80 employees and a substantial annual turnover. The firm is growing
quickly after a recent investment round.

------
klistwan
Kira Talent ([https://www.kiratalent.com](https://www.kiratalent.com)) -
Toronto, Canada

At Kira Talent, we help employers spot top talent earlier in the hiring
process through timed video interviews.

A bit about us:

    
    
      * we’re a small team (you’d be #12), based in the heart of downtown Toronto
    
      * we’re well funded (we just raised a $2M seed round) and have had paying clients since day 1 of the company 
    
      * we’re hiring designers and all types of devs -- mobile, frontend, backend, analytics 
    
      * we think even enterprise software can be beautiful, and pride ourselves on our design 
    
      * every single one of our developers have committed code within their first day at work; some within their first hour
    

Here’s some stuff we’ve been working on lately: * building infrastructure to
allow us to scale our video recording and streaming

    
    
      * re-building the UI-heavy sections of our product using AngularJS 
    
      * designing and creating our mobile suite for both job candidates and employers alike 
    
      * presenting analytics data captured in our product to the end user, and our team internally
    

We use Python/Django, JavaScript (jQuery, AngularJS), ActionScript, MySQL (and
some MongoDB), but you’d be free to choose your own tools and libraries.

If this sounds fun, let’s chat! My name is Konrad, and you can send me a note
at konrad@kiratalent.com. :)

------
ritikm
Streem (YC S12, VC Backed) - Hiring Engineer #1 -
[https://www.streem.com](https://www.streem.com) \- San Francisco, CA -
FULLTIME, INTERN, H1B

Streem is a personal cloud storage and streaming solution for your videos. We
automatically store, transcode, and organize your content for instant playback
on any device. We participated in YC S12 and have raised venture funding from
top-notch investors.

About us:

\+ Team: Young, 2-person, fully-technical team (Twitter, Microsoft, Berkeley
EE/CS)

\+ Tech stack: Meteor.js, MongoDB, Ruby, Python, Java, Amazon
S3/CloudFront/Beanstalk/EC2/ELB/Auto Scaling, scalable video transcoding
worker system

\+ Full-time salary with extremely competitive, higher-than-market-rate equity

\+ Perks: Housing stipend, bike, health insurance, 401(k),
breakfast/lunch/dinner/snacks, gym, Exec/TaskRabbit credits, relocation,
unlimited Streem space

We're hiring for full-time, can do H1B, and offer internships (any time in the
year, including summer). If you like hacking, gettings things out as fast as
possible, and want to use Streem yourself, you're exactly the person we want
to work with. Never worked with Meteor.js before? No problem. Just graduated
from college? Even better!

If you're interested, email us at jobs@streem.com with anything that tells us
about you: it could be your Github, LinkedIn, resume, links to your previous
projects, or surprise us!

------
happybuckazoids
SMSgrupp, Stockholm, Sweden. Lead Android developer

Group messaging startup with 6 developers and offices on three continents
looking for Lead Android developer for full time position. Given the small
size of our team, you will be a critical part of the company.

SMSgrupp is a free tool for group communication that works on all mobile
phones, regardless of model or age. Increasingly, those message are being sent
from smartphones, and your job will be to make sure that our messaging app
competes with the very best in our niche of "offline communication". We are
now rebuilding our apps from the very start and want you in from the
beginning. You will be the one who leads this effort in close collaboration
with our backend engineers, operations team, and designers.

The main quality we’d like to see in a candidate is simply the ability to ship
solid code. And enjoy doing it. If you have apps in the Market, and a proven
track record of delivering quality code on tight deadlines, that counts for
more than any number of impressive degrees.

We look for: Solid knowledge of tools and language Strong understanding of
software engineering principles and object-oriented concepts. Pride in writing
simple and beautiful code. Product sensibility and understanding of
interaction design. A sense of humor and a light heart.

Our new offices are situated near the water in central Stockholm, at Götgatan
just beside Slussen.

If this piques your interest, drop us a mail at jobs at smsgrupp dot se. We
would love to hear from you!

------
dawson
Shoreditch, London. Full-time and onsite.
([https://howareyou.com](https://howareyou.com))

To all exceptional Ruby developers

We are behind howareyou.com [https://howareyou.com/](https://howareyou.com/),
an online personal health record completely free to all NHS patients.

We are committed to building the best clinical API
[https://howareyou.com/developers](https://howareyou.com/developers), highly
available and secure. Our API is a collection of services distributed across
multiple infrastructures (including AWS).

The right candidate will be interested in:

    
    
       - RESTful APIs - including the hypermedia component
       - non-web Ruby services - we're big on EBI (Entity-Boundary-Interactor)
       - non-Rails apps - we are slowly phasing out Rails
       - client-side apps - our newest apps are all Angular.js talking to APIs
       - Service Oriented Architecture
       - hybrid infrastructure
       - Redis and Riak - masterless clusters is where we're heading
    

You will be working alongside the best in their field from Google Campus, less
than 5 minutes walking distance from Old Street station.

For the best contractors, we are willing to pay £450 per day. All candidates
are encouraged to get in touch with us on jobs.hn@howareyou.com

------
cedsav
Veer West (FormAssembly.com) - Bloomington, IN USA - REMOTE OK - H1B OK

We’re looking for another passionate and experienced developer to help improve
and expand our web-based application, FormAssembly.

As the ideal candidate, you can craft code that’s robust and easy to maintain,
switch between back-end and front-end development, and keep usability and user
experience in mind at all times.

You’ll work primarily on our PHP and Javascript code, and occasionally on new
projects with a clean slate, for which you’ll help pick the best technologies,
architecture, and tools.

You’ll work autonomously or with the team depending on the project, and will
get many opportunities to share, teach, and learn from your coworkers.

Your work will get in front of tens of thousands of users and help make data
collection easier for a lot of people, from universities enrolling students to
large well-known corporations improving their business processes.

Veer West is a small, bootstrapped and profitable company. We have a large and
demanding customer base in a very competitive market, so we're always looking
for ways to improve ourselves and make a more reliable, secure and useful
product.

Position is full-time, local or remote.

Email me at cedric at veerwest dot com or visit our job page
[http://www.veerwest.com/jobs](http://www.veerwest.com/jobs)

------
dberg
Huffington Post - New York Full Time

Looking for strong senior backend engineers, especially in Scala and Ruby. We
are leveraging a ton of Play and Scalatra as well as some Rails to rebuild the
next generation of our editorial and service based platforms. You will help
rebuild our publishing platforms (leveraging Angular and Play) as well as
build out an array of internal services using Scala to help Huffington Post
scale as it continues its rapid growth both domestically and internationally.

We are also looking for a strong lead Data Architect, to help oversee our
machine learning and Data Science initiatives. Help build our next generation
real time and historical stats infrastructure and work with machine learning
experts to help harvest, mine and analyze massive data sets (300 million
comments, 2.5 Billion page views/ month, etc).

[https://github.com/huffingtonpost/HuffPost-Tech-
Jobs/blob/ma...](https://github.com/huffingtonpost/HuffPost-Tech-
Jobs/blob/master/HuffPost-Backend-Engineer.md)

[https://github.com/huffingtonpost/HuffPost-Tech-
Jobs/blob/ma...](https://github.com/huffingtonpost/HuffPost-Tech-
Jobs/blob/master/HuffPost-DataArchitect.md)

email us developer@huffingtonpost.com

------
ewryan
Gnip - [http://gnip.com/careers/](http://gnip.com/careers/) \- Boulder, CO

Multiple openings across the board: Engineering, Sales, Marketing, Finance.

Here's an excerpt from our Senior Software Engineer Job req
([http://gnip.com/senior_software_engineer/](http://gnip.com/senior_software_engineer/)):

Gnip's software collects, processes and delivers hundreds of millions of
activities a day from a wide variety of social media APIs. Using an agile
process with weekly iterations and bi-weekly deployments, we take a pragmatic
approach to building our software which requires a broad palette of language
experience, framework understanding, and software environments.

Our developers work across the entire technology stack from high volume
messaging and storage in the back end to modern, browser based applications on
the front end. We are looking for folks ready, willing, and able to work in a
fast-paced startup environment.

The perfect candidate will have consciousness around software development;
practical, hands-on, application of academic know-how. If you feel you've got
it all, or have expertise in a relevant subset of the areas described here,
we'd like to hear from you: jobs@gnip.com

------
emidln
Chicago, IL (Loop). Full time. Clojure and Clojurescript

OpinionLab is seeking a Sr. Software Engineer with strong functional
programming skills to join our Product Development team based in Chicago, IL.

We help our clients listen to customer feedback and respond in real time. We
have established clients (Wal-Mart, Bank of America, Ford Motor Company,
Verizon, PayPal, to name a few) with production solutions for feedback ranging
from Websites and mobile devices to In Store Displays and physical goods. We
process structured and unstructured data into actionable customer insight.

We expect that you will know or learn Clojure and Clojurescript. We work in
two week cycles with all developers on the same stories. Experience with
ElasticSearch, Datomic, Redis, and Storm is desired but not mandatory.

We offer competitive salary commensurate with skills, education, and
experience. Employees enjoy a benefits package including medical, dental,
life, and disability insurance; paid holidays, vacation, and sick days; 401K
with employer match; FSA plans; and bonuses based on employee performance.
Relocation assistance to Chicago, IL may be available, eligibility to work in
the United States or Canada is required.

Please reach out to me at badams@opinionlab.com or on FreeNode where I'm bja.

------
keslert
Lucidchart is building world class graphical applications in the browser and
on mobile devices. Lucid is startup founded by Karl Sun, a former Google exec,
and Ben Dilts, our CTO. We're profitable and rapidly growing in every
dimension of the business and need people to join our team. For fun we raft
river rapids on company retreats, have Friday BBQs, and eat lots of pizza.
Talent and ability to learn are more important than specific skills.

BACKEND SOFTWARE ENGINEER (all experience levels) \- Lucidchart runs with
various decoupled services in a Linux environment using Scala, MongoDB, AWS,
and MySQL. At Lucidchart your responsibilities would include enhancing
existing services, building new services, integrating with 3rd party
applications and ensuring services are highly available, secure, and scalable.

Requirements: * Talent * BS degree

Recommended experience: * Building large products / applications * Scala or
Java * MySQL or other relational database * NoSQL databases * Cloud computing
(AWS)

FRONTEND SOFTWARE ENGINEER (all experience levels) \- Lucidchart is powered by
one of the largest Javascript codebases on the Internet (about 250k lines of
JS), optimized so that the user experience is indistinguishable from an
installed native application. Come help us show the tech world what can be
done on the web.

Requirements: * Talent * BS degree

Recommended experience: * Building large products / applications * Javascript
* Google Closure compiler/library * CSS/HTML/DOM manipulation * jQuery *
Native app development on Android and/or iOS

All applicants email resumes to jobs@lucidchart.com.

~~~
vladimirralev
What's the location?

~~~
keslert
Draper, UT

------
alexdevkar
Conspire - Boulder, CO - Full-Time

Conspire is a TechStars company founded in 2012. We analyze email data to give
users detailed analytics on their email network and to understand the strength
of connections between people. With this understanding, we maintain an always-
up-to-date, weighted network of connections without any work on the part of
users. When a user needs to reach a person or company, Conspire finds the
strongest path of connections in the user's extended network.

We're located in downtown Boulder, Colorado.

QUALIFICATIONS

We're a small team, and we're looking for people to take on a lot of
responsibility. You should be prepared to manage projects independently from
start to finish, including gathering and refining requirements, evaluating
potential approaches, soliciting feedback from teammates and experts, picking
the right course of action given the company's goals and delivering stable,
performant software that integrates seamlessly.

Our product is built primarily in Java, Scala, Rails and JavaScript, and we
use several database technologies. We heavily leverage AWS infrastructure,
manage source and issues on GitHub and continuously deploy code to production.
In-depth experience with our technology stack is a plus but not a requirement.

BENEFITS

Along with all the benefits you'd expect (including relocation assistance), we
also offer up to one month international travel per year. Work remotely from
anywhere in the world with an Internet connection. We'll even give you $1,000
to send you on your way.

Contact me at alex@goconspire.com (or jobs@goconspire.com).

------
leeny
Udacity - Mountain View, CA - [http://www.udacity.com](http://www.udacity.com)

Higher education is broken, and we're working on fixing it.

Udacity was born out of a Stanford University experiment in which Sebastian
Thrun and Peter Norvig offered their "Introduction to Artificial Intelligence"
course online to anyone, for free. Over 160,000 students in more than 190
countries enrolled. Since then, we're grown to offer classes in everything
from web development (taught by Steve Huffman, one of Reddit's cofounders) to
cryptography, biology, design, entrepreneurship (taught by Steve Blank), and
more.

We make all of our own classes, and we're trying to fundamentally change how
people think about learning. To see our full class lineup, visit
[http://www.udacity.com/courses](http://www.udacity.com/courses)

We're looking for amazing f/t engineers (front-end, back-end, and full-stack)
to help us in our quest to revolutionize higher education. To read more about
our stack and what we're working on, go here:
[http://qr.ae/NuSm7](http://qr.ae/NuSm7)

Sounds interesting? Email jobs+hn@udacity.com

------
rorykirchner
Boston, MA or REMOTE or H1B

Harvard School of Public Health, contact: ohofmann@hsph.harvard.edu

Our group at Harvard is hiring; we are a group of about half a dozen
programmers, statisticians and data analysts working as a bioinformatics core
facility at the Harvard School of Public Health. We work on a wide range of
interesting projects, most of which are directed towards identifying the
causes of and curing diseases. The environment is awesome, the work is
important and the group is amazing. As part of our work, we build
infrastructure and tools to make future analyses of large scale biomedical
omics data easier. That is where you will come in, we are looking for an
experienced scientific programmer to join our group, working on scaling up
existing analyses to handle the ever-expanding scale of genomics data. The
work environment is very self-directed: we have a common focus and goals but
nobody tells you what to do, we all care deeply about what we are working on
and our group cohesion comes from that. If that sounds like a group dynamic
you are interested in, and you are excited that the work you are doing might
help make someone's life better, we'd love to hear from you.

About 80% of the work is done in Python; the other 20% is distributed between
Clojure and R.

Below is a link to the actual advertisement on the ISCB website along with the
text of the advertisement. There are some github links in the actual
advertisement so you can see what you would be working on.

[https://www.iscb.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=artic...](https://www.iscb.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=380&Itemid=162&lqm_job_id=3609)

------
davidle
OANDA (Toronto, Canada) [http://www.oanda.com](http://www.oanda.com)

We provide internet-based forex trading and currency information services to
everyone. Through our fxTrade app, we are redefining what’s possible on
Android and iOS. We’ve taken a desktop experience and made it available on
mobile.

We are looking for Android and and iOS developers who share our passion for
user experience, design and performance.

Positions we are currently hiring:

    
    
            - Senior iOS Developer (FT)
            - Senior Android Developer (FT)
    

Perks, Perks, Perks

    
    
            - We’re located right in the heart of downtown Toronto.
            - Catered lunches every Monday and Wednesday.
            - Full benefits package including life insurance, prescription drugs, vision and dental care.
            - Stock options, allowing every employee to be vested in our success.
            - $1000 training allowance to bolster your career with more knowledge and skills.
            - Flexible work hours and plenty of vacation time.
            - Group movie nights, hackathons, games room and the list goes on.
    

Email dle@oanda.com for more information and the full job description.

------
tbassetto
Soundrop – Oslo, Norway – Full-time/Intern –
([http://www.soundrop.com](http://www.soundrop.com))

You could quickly become an expert in Chrome Developer Tools usage, memory
leaks tracking, RequireJS configuration and Grunt plugins development. I am
looking for a _Front-End Engineer_ to join my team and I bet I can help you
improve your modular JavaScript development skills as well as your
understanding of browser internals :)

The complete offer is on [http://soundrop.fm/jobs#javascript-
engineer](http://soundrop.fm/jobs#javascript-engineer) <= This offer scores
really well at
[https://github.com/rowanmanning/joblint](https://github.com/rowanmanning/joblint)

We are also looking for an _Android Engineer_ and an _Erlang Engineer_. For
the latter, it's awesome if you already know the language but it's ok if you
have 3+ years experience building backend systems, no known allergies to
scripting languages (Python, Ruby, etc.) and the willpower to learn Erlang.

Summary: Front-End Engineer, Android Engineer, Erlang (or Backend) Engineer :)

~~~
Mutinix
Hi Thomas, can you provide me with your email so I can get in touch with you?
I'm interested in applying as an intern but I have some questions. Thanks!

~~~
tbassetto
Hi Mutinix. Sure, my email is thomas.bassetto@soundrop.com

------
sethbannon
Amicus - [http://jobs.amicushq.com/](http://jobs.amicushq.com/) \- New York
City

We believe profits and social good can go hand in hand. At Amicus, you can
work for a fast growing startup that's disrupting a really large market and
feel great about what you do.

We're hiring

\-- Rubyists \-- Javascripters \-- Superheroes

Apply at [http://jobs.amicushq.com/](http://jobs.amicushq.com/)

------
Qworg
MTD Products - near Cleveland, OH.

MTD is hiring a embedded systems engineer for our new robotics division. We're
building a groundbreaking product that will disrupt a huge entrenched
industry. We're a small intrapreneurship team within a large, 80 year old
company. I think it is the best of both worlds - small, agile team backed with
huge manufacturing capability. We'd love to have you working with us.

We're looking for someone with 6+ years of experience programming DSPs and
microprocessors from TI, Freescale, and/or Microchip. Filters and control
theory with the math to back it up. We'd also love if you had a deep and
abiding interest in robotics and autonomous vehicles.

[http://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH05/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org...](http://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH05/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=MTDPRODUCTS&cws=1&rid=877)

We're also looking for strong candidates in electrical engineering (board
layout and microprocessor work) as well as robotics (sensors, system
programming).

If you have any questions, please email me at jeff.kramer@mtdproducts.com

------
jack7890
SeatGeek -- New York, NY -- Full Time We're a search engine for tickets and
live events. Think "Kayak for sports/music/theater tickets."

⇒ Web Engineer -- We're looking for someone who loves building web apps.
Everything else (professional experience, where in the stack you fit, the
languages you've used) is up for debate. Details here:
[http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/](http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/)

⇒ Android Developer -- Looking for someone eager to build the Andorid app to
accompany an already-successful iOS app. Details here:
[http://seatgeek.com/jobs/android_developer/](http://seatgeek.com/jobs/android_developer/)

⇒ Designer who also codes a bit -- Don't have a job post (just started looking
yesterday). Looking for someone to do lots of visual design work across web
and mobile on SeatGeeks site/apps. You'd be responsible for implementing much
of your work as well in frontend code. Drop me a line at jack [at sign]
seatgeek [d] com.

------
theo
Pascal Metrics, Washington DC (Georgetown)

We're a healthcare startup focused on improving patient safety in hospitals.

Our software platform enables clients to detect, track, and analyze patient
safety issues across hospital systems.

Highlighted positions:

Java Engineer - Core Java developer to help build out our SaaS platform.
Experience with play! framework, event processing, distributed systems a plus.

Systems Engineer - Engineer to build scalable infrastructure based on puppet.
Linux and scripting experience required. Configuration management experience a
plus.

UI Engineer - Front-end developer with knowledge of CSS, HTML5, Javascript for
our SaaS platform. Knowledge of MVC frameworks and CSS organization desired.

Check us out at [http://www.pascalmetrics.com](http://www.pascalmetrics.com)

Full job listing:
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/PascalMetricsInc](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/PascalMetricsInc)

If you're interested in getting involved with healthcare, improving work
culture, and tackling hard technical challenges, please feel free to reach out
to me directly to chat in detail.

theo at pascalmetrics.com

------
NLShapeways
Software Engineer for SHAPEWAYS 3-D PRINTING (FULL TIME, New York, NY, NO H1-B
SPONSORSHIP, www.shapeways.com)

Want to help change the world? We believe that 3D printing is the new way to
manufacture anything you want. Using 3D printing we enable our users to
design, personalize, buy and sell their custom-made products (puzzles,
gadgets, trains, jewelry, art, etc). Shapeways.com is home to a large and
diverse community of artists and enthusiasts, who engage in everything from
collaborative creation to selling their 3D designs as products through the
unique Shapeways Shops, an international marketplace for user created 3D
printed products.

Position Summary: Shapeways is seeking software engineers to join our growing
web development team. We are driven technologists who possess a blend of
business savvy, product intuition, and superb coding skills. This position
will focus on LAMP technologies.

Responsibilities: * Build new features and fix bugs on all Shapeways web
properties * Deploy software to production * Design and upgrade our software
architecture * Mentor developers and run code reviews * Collaborate with
Product team on features and improvements

Qualifications: * 4+ years or as a software engineer in a consumer facing
e-commerce website * Bachelor or higher preferably with a major in computing
science or similar * Familiar with PHP, Apache, MySQL, VCS, caching,
Javascript, HTML, CSS * Intimate knowledge of software development
methodologies and processes

Skills / Abilities: (We understand that you may be more back-end or front-end)
* Linux/Unix * CVS including individual and feature branching (SVN/Git a plus)
* Ability to read code in any language * Ability to collaborate with Product
team on project scope and functionality

(EMAIL COVER AND RESUME TO natalie@shapeways.com)

------
Robingow1
Addepar is Hiring - Security Engineer - Mountain View, Ca

We are engineers rebuilding the infrastructure that powers global finance. The
current technology in the space is broken and opaque; it empowers scandals
like Bernie Madoff to go on for a decade while $64 billion vanishes from the
economy, affecting endowments, institutions, and notable individuals. Our
platform provides increased transparency, allowing for better decisions and
furthering meritocracy in the multi-trillion dollar wealth management
industry. We free data from disparate silos and build tools for advanced
analysis and decision-making.

We are looking for a Security Engineer to focus on improving our engineering
from a security perspective. If you enjoy breaking stuff and have a passion
for building with a security bent, we’d love to tell you more! Smart peers,
great perks, building and breaking software to ensure transparency and
security.

Join us at [https://addepar.com/careers/](https://addepar.com/careers/) or
careers [at] addepar [dot] com.

------
will_critchlow
Distilled, London - Creative Front End Developer

[http://www.distilled.net/jobs/creative-front-end-
developer/](http://www.distilled.net/jobs/creative-front-end-developer/)

Distilled is looking for a front-end developer to work on all sorts of fun
projects. You’ll be a recent graduate or someone with a few year’s experience.
We’re more interested in hiring the right person than the number of years
under your belt.

We are aiming to build an environment that is the best place for the best
people to work.

We aren’t there yet, but we like to set ourselves lofty goals, and we are
constantly looking for ways to make this goal come true.

You’d be joining a fun, sociable office with a great culture. Perks include
weekly beer o’clock, bi-monthly parties, a Mario Kart room, table football,
and a personal happiness & productivity budget (which you can choose to spend
however you want - anything from training courses to noise-cancelling
headphones and iPads).

Salary: £27k to £32k. Applying takes 3 minutes - just send your CV and some
examples of your work.

~~~
brandoncapecci
If that's a full-time gig, that pay is insulting for an experienced front-end
developer. I am getting paid over twice that (yes, after the conversion) as a
junior front-end dev. I don't have a degree or any significant work experience
and live in Boston which I imagine has a marginally lower cost of living. I
realize you probably aren't the person who sets that price but it just needed
to be said - you will certainly not find the right person if your not willing
to pay them appropriately.

~~~
Two9A
To be fair, that's about right for the UK market. Mid-range developer posts
across the nation pay 30k, possibly a little higher in London.

It's low compared to the US, sure.

~~~
cmdkeen
Some mid range UK developer posts pay that across the UK, but there are plenty
out there that quickly pay more. London should be paying at least £6k more
than that just for cost of living. London is where developers go to earn the
"kick" to their salary that they can then move to the sticks on.

More important is that the pay progression is like, given the difficulty in
firing people in the UK compared to the US you often find pay ramps up
quickly.

------
jngiam
Coursera (
[https://www.coursera.org/about/jobs](https://www.coursera.org/about/jobs) ) -
Mountain View, CA

We're working on a really important problem: how can we educate a global
workforce in a accessible, scalable and affordable manner. Improve people's
lives, the lives of their families, and the communities they live in though
accessible, affordable education.

We use Scala, Backbone.js, Kafka, Python, AWS, etc. for our stack, and are
looking for engineers and designers across the board:

\- Mobile (iOS and Android)

\- DevOps

\- Generalists

\- Front-end / JS

\- Analytics (Data Scientists and Engineers)

\- Designers

We've an awesome team, and are looking for more great people like you to join
us!

Random tidbits about us:

[http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/07/10/coursera-
raises-43-...](http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/07/10/coursera-
raises-43-million-series-b/)

[http://www.ted.com/talks/daphne_koller_what_we_re_learning_f...](http://www.ted.com/talks/daphne_koller_what_we_re_learning_from_online_education.html)

[https://www.facebook.com/Coursera](https://www.facebook.com/Coursera)

[https://www.coursera.org/about/jobs](https://www.coursera.org/about/jobs)

[https://www.coursera.org/about/team](https://www.coursera.org/about/team)

[http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/37901943](http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/37901943)

------
technojunkie
Farmers Insurance ([http://www.farmers.com](http://www.farmers.com)) Los
Angeles, CA - Full-time Contract or Freelance

Farmers Insurance make up one of the country's largest insurers of vehicles,
homes and small businesses and provide a wide range of other insurance and
financial services products.

We are seeking local candidates for help build the next iteration of its
website. We're specifically looking for full stack engineers who focus on
front end javascript development. Ideal candidates will have the following
skills (but please apply even if you only match the Javascript skills!):

* Javacript (object oriented)

* AngularJS (or similar Javscript MVC like Backbone, Ember or Knockout)

* Node.js

* Familar with implementing architecture and and frameworks based on the above

* Data modeling, business logic, UI, UX

* HTML5/CSS3, Cross browser/platform troubleshooting, Responsive Design

* Preprocessors (Sass, Compass, Coffeescript)

* API development

* Git source control or similar VCS (Active on Github)

* Jira/Confluence

* Understasnding of server side workflow

To apply, email your Github account and resume to
mel.wong@farmersinsurance.com

------
ttruett
Ambition | Chattanooga, TN | Full Time

Ambition is essentially "Fantasy Football for Sales Organizations" where
managers can choose/weight metrics for employee-based teams to compete over
across seasons. Increases employee productivity through competition and
employer efficiency through automation. Demo is available here:
[http://tryambition.com](http://tryambition.com)

While we haven't officially launched (no time for marketing website and we
still need to automate several processes) we are signing up customers,
generating revenue, and currently have more organizations on our waiting list
than we have integrated. We are a twelve person team and could easily put 5
engineers to work tomorrow. Python/Django devs, AWS sysadmins, C# devs, web
devs needed.

Contact me at travis.truett@ambition.io if you are interested and would like
to learn more. This is my third start-up experience and easily the most
promising/exciting...

~~~
fsniper
seems like an interesting venture.

~~~
ttruett
Thanks, I'm glad you think so. While we still have a tremendous amount of work
to do automating our customer integration process we are very excited about
what's next.

We see the future of Ambition being comparable to New Relic except where they
focus on servers we focus on humans. We are already gaining significant market
share in the transportation industry (3PL brokerages) and one of our goals is
to provide anonymized indices and benchmarks across job functions, geographic
locations, and seniority. In addition we are building in customizable triggers
where managers can set notifications based on employee/team behavior and
momentum. Less time in excel looking at yesterday's data, more time on the
floor.

Overall, it's our belief that the majority of people spend the majority of
their waking lives at work with the majority of their emotions ranging from
apathy to misery... if we can incrementally make work more
fun/engaging/inspiring than we've done our good deed, fortunately our "Fantasy
Football" system seems to be doing just that.

------
jacobwg
Playlist - [http://www.playlist.com](http://www.playlist.com) \- REMOTE

Playlist is a cloud-based, streaming internet radio service, a la Pandora,
with plans to expand into on-demand music streaming. We currently have over
60M registered users with over 80M playlists. On a listener hour basis,
Playlist generates 3X more advertising revenue than Pandora.

We are looking for full-stack Node.js developers who are interested in joining
a small, remotely-distributed development team. Our stack consists of Node,
MongoDB, and Angular, with a MySQL legacy database.

We are looking for someone with:

* 3-5 years minimum experience in web development utilizing modern languages.

* Understanding and experience using relational and non-relational data stores, including MySQL and MongoDB.

* Knowledge of current web standards: HTML5 and responsive design.

* Experience with front-end frameworks

* Familiarity with distributed source control tools

If you are interested, feel free to get in touch with me directly at
jacob@playlist.com. I'd love to chat.

------
rspeer
Luminoso ([http://luminoso.com](http://luminoso.com)) - Cambridge, MA. Looking
for a frontend designer.

We make an analytics and visualization platform for natural language text.

Luminoso can quantify the things you're looking for in a text dataset, and
also lets you explore to find the things you didn't know you were looking for.
It learns from text in your domain, but it doesn't have to learn from scratch:
it starts out knowing what words mean, in many languages, based on ConceptNet
([http://conceptnet.media.mit.edu](http://conceptnet.media.mit.edu)).

As a frontend designer, you'd help us with visual design and user experience,
to make it easy for people to upload their text data and get insights from it.
This position focuses on design but interacts with the frontend code, so you
should be interested in learning (or already know) CoffeeScript and
knockout.js.

------
gkuan
HRL Laboratories - Malibu, California (No remote) -
[http://www.hrl.com](http://www.hrl.com) \- Contract and Fulltime (Sorry, no
sponsorship) - works on cutting edge research as a prime on DARPA and other
ARPA-style research programs and for Boeing and GM. The organization is about
400 strong, mainly consisting of engineers and researchers. My team is looking
for a talented developer. Experience in building development tools and plugins
would be a huge plus. We use Haskell, Java, and Matlab/Simulink/Stateflow.

Perks include:

\- get to work with Fortune 30 owners in a medium-size company environment
with small, flexible teams and a flat structure

\- opportunities to publish and patent

\- the office is near the Malibu Civic Center with a cafeteria facing the
Pacific and the Malibu Colony area and amazing hiking trails

\- free latte, coffee, and mocha from a fancy new coffee machine

Please contact me at my username at hrl dot com.

------
jim-greer
Kongregate Fulltime in San Francisco or Portland, OR

We're 55 people, an independent subsidiary of GameStop. Here's what I'm most
proud of: since we were bought over 3 years ago, we've only had two developers
leave. One of them came back... the other moved to Mexico.

Looking for:

\- Product Manager, Mobile (user acquisition for mobile games, optimization of
retention etc)

\- Data Analyst (instrument mobile and web games, balance game economies)

\- Game Master (work with MMO developers and community)

\- Digital Ad Operations Manager (trafficking, optimization)

\- Digital Advertising Solutions Manager (inside sales & project management
for custom campaigns)

\- Web Developer (Rails, team is just 10 very productive people)

[http://www.kongregate.com/pages/jobs](http://www.kongregate.com/pages/jobs)
or jobs@kongregate.com (include the position in your subject line)

You can also ask me questions directly at jim@kongregate.com (I'm a cofounder
and the CEO)

------
curveship
Concrete Data (www.concretedata.com) - Durham, NC - Local only please

We're a small company (2 partners, 2-3 employees) looking to hire an
experienced .NET developer for systems integration and ground-up development
projects. Our clients come from heavy industry -- civil engineering,
construction, shipping, manufacturing, etc. -- where information technology
stagnated a decade ago. This is our opportunity. We've built a business around
providing modern, user-centric web and mobile applications to replace their
aging and clunky desktop programs. Enterprise doesn't have to suck.

Being a small company, you'll be given a lot of autonomy and chances to learn.
At a large firm, you may spend a decade contributing your small piece to a
vast legacy sourcebase. We start 6 new projects a year. Iterate rapidly and
improve your skills.

Inquiries can be sent to me -- adam@concretedata.com

------
5vforest
DOBT.co | Full-stack Rails developers Bay Area, Remote OK

The Department of Better Technology is hiring a developer to come help us make
software that helps government work better. We've just completed an initial
round of funding, and now we need a developer to help us build out
Screendoor.io -- our software that makes it easy for government to buy things.
Are you the right fit?

You will work with us to build out the Screendoor.io platform. This means you
need serious Ruby chops, some knowledge of systems administration, a self-
driven work ethic, and a healthy sense of humor. You're going to be part of
the founding DNA of this company, so fit and ethic mean a lot to us --
procurement and government isn't for everyone. But for the kind of person who
wants to make government work better, and wants to build a great business
doing it, we're a fit.

------
stevenou
TouchOfModern ([https://www.touchofmodern.com](https://www.touchofmodern.com))
- San Francisco, CA

Senior Developer

WHO WE ARE

We are a start-up located in San Francisco that curates modern designed
products for 5-day sales for our members. Our goal is to help people discover
unique and beautifully designed products while getting them at a great price.
The site is growing extremely rapidly, adding thousands of users daily and
dozens of design/manufacturing partners each week. The company is early-stage
and VC-funded, looking to bring on sharp, hardworking talent with competitive
salary. You'll have a chance to work directly with the founders and be part of
the core team.

EXPERIENCE YOU SHOULD HAVE

\+ this is not your first gig

\+ you have experience with building end-to-end products

\+ you are an expert in rails, jQuery, objective-c and MySQL

\+ are experienced in scaling rails (1M+ visitors/month) and building on the
android platform

WHAT YOU'LL BE DOING

\+ working across all channels including web, iPhone, iPad and android

\+ driving operational efficiencies including fraud detection, logistics
automation, advertising integration, improving metrics measurements, bug
fixes, etc.

\+ creating new features as the company grows including scaling the code base,
a/b testing, writing integration tests, setting up search servers,
personalization, etc.

\+ communicating directly with the CTO daily

If you fit the bill, please apply with:

\+ resume highlighting what you've been up to the past couple of years

\+ cover letter explaining why you're interested in e-commerce

Use Subject Line "ToMo Senior Developer"

Send your application to Steven at engineering-jobs@touchofmodern.com

------
artursapek
Codecademy - [http://www.codecademy.com/jobs](http://www.codecademy.com/jobs)
\- Flatiron District, NYC

We're hiring for several positions in both engineering and design.

I started interning as an engineer here this summer and ended up taking a year
of personal leave from school to go full-time for a while. It's a fun product
to work on that gets a lot of usage, and a fun team to work with. I've also
watched the engineering culture in the team really develop in my short stay.
All the engineers are happy here.

Things around here are starting to move really quickly - we're working hard on
new products and ramping up our hiring. It's an exciting place to be right
now, I'm very happy I decided to stick around for a while.

You can email me at artur@codecademy.com if you have any questions.

------
ryanfitz1604
SpaceX - Los Angeles, CA
[http://www.spacex.com/careers](http://www.spacex.com/careers)

We seek to accelerate the course of human history by developing the
technologies necessary for multi-planetary civilization.

We build rockets and spacecraft from the ground up, utilizing much of our own
electronics, software, vehicle structures, and engine systems. The Falcon
launch vehicle and Dragon spacecraft are among the most ambitious engineering
systems in the world. Dragon holds the distinction of being the first
commercially developed spacecraft to have achieved orbit, rendezvous with the
International Space Station, and a safe return to Earth. SpaceX is advancing
the state of the art in a field previously dominated by nation states.

Our next developments include a heavy lift launch vehicle, human
transportation, and a reusable launch system that will drastically reduce the
cost of access to space.

FLIGHT SOFTWARE DEVELOPER As a software developer on the flight software team,
you will be creating software that is used to design, develop, launch and
operate SpaceX flight systems. You will engage with other SpaceX engineers to
discover the needs of the mission and code highly reliable software that turns
the mission into a reality. You will be responsible for the complete lifecycle
of the software you create, from development to testing to operation during a
mission. You will accept a large degree of personal responsibility, work on
awesome stuff and every day be completely baffled as to how you ever worked
anywhere else.

SPACEX SOFTWARE ENGINEERING The flight software team is responsible for the
software that runs on-board SpaceX rockets and spacecraft, but we do more than
embedded software engineering: we also do simulations, distributed data
management, and analysis tools used in preparation for a launch. Our problem
domains span embedded, fault tolerant, flight control, web, mobile, cloud, and
big data computing. The products that we develop run on low-power space
computing platforms, mobile devices, desktop systems, and in data centers.

We are an organizationally flat group of a few dozen software engineers.
Although we work on and support critical systems, you wouldn’t know it from
observing our office. When it comes to the code we are unrelentingly
meticulous and thorough, but when it comes to people we are big on open
communication, flexible hours and a casual work environment.

When considering you as a candidate, we won’t be focused on specific
experience, skills or keywords. We will be looking for evidence that you’re
smart, adaptable and exceptionally productive. You will show us that you’re an
accomplished programmer, capable of working in many problem domains, and that
you can ship products. You’re the engineer that other engineers can count
on—you’re highly technical, you attack every problem with enthusiasm, and you
share the team’s passionate dedication to the mission.

At SpaceX, the problem domain is full of exciting challenges, and “launching”
the product will be like no other product launch you’ve ever experienced!

Note for new or recent graduates: If you’re a new or recent graduate, show us
you have some experience outside of your academic course work. Personal
projects (web apps, mobile apps, electronics, etc.), or club projects
(robotics clubs, programming clubs, etc.) are a strong indicator that you have
an appetite to improve yourself as a professional engineer. This will go a
long way with your application.

You can apply online or e-mail your resume to ryan.fitzpatrick@spacex.com.
Thanks!

~~~
sherjilozair
Can a non-citizen apply?

~~~
zura
Yeah, I'm interested as well. Since they are "developing the technologies
necessary for multi-planetary civilization", why should the position be
limited to one particular country on one particular planet...

~~~
lutorm
US Government arms control laws make it very difficult to hire people who are
not at least US permanent residents.

------
colinkroll
Vine ([https://vine.co/jobs](https://vine.co/jobs)) nyc

Vine is expanding it's engineering team in our small office in the Union
Square. While we're interested in speaking to any qualified engineering or
design candidates, here are some specific roles open on our site right now:

iOS Engineer (iPhone): [https://vine.co/jobs/senior-ios-
engineer](https://vine.co/jobs/senior-ios-engineer) Web UI Engineer:
[https://vine.co/jobs/software-engineer-ui](https://vine.co/jobs/software-
engineer-ui) API Engineer: [https://vine.co/jobs/software-
engineer](https://vine.co/jobs/software-engineer)

Thanks \- Colin Kroll (@ckb)

------
josephruscio
Librato - [https://metrics.librato.com/jobs](https://metrics.librato.com/jobs)

jobs _at_ librato.com

San Francisco, CA or REMOTE

Librato is changing the way teams monitor/manage their production
infrastructure. We've built a world-class platform and need talented
individuals to join us in taking it to the next level! While we're
headquartered in downtown San Francisco fully half of our team is spread
across the continental U.S, and we care more about what you can do than where
you live. If you have a passion for bridging the gap between raw data and
actionable insights and are interested in one of the positions listed below,
we want to talk!

Front End Developer - Data visualization, Coffeescript, jQuery

Operations Engineer - AWS, Chef, ChatOps, Continuous Delivery

Support Engineer

Developer Evangelist

Director of Marketing

------
abelsson
Linköping, Sweden - Software & HW engineers (Local, relocation offered)

Mediatek Sweden is developing a family of configurable baseband signal
processors, with a full toolchain, simulator and RTL implementation. We're
looking for Python, C++ and Verilog hackers. A definite plus if you think the
X86/ARM duopoly is boring and would like to work on more interesting
architectures. Also a plus if you're a hardware guy or gal and have shipped
asics and know about power optimization flows.

The fridge is always stocked with beer (selected by our resident beer geeks),
competitive salaries, free gym. Sane and flexible working hours, 6 weeks of
vacation that we actually expect you to use.

Contact me (HN username at gmail) if you want to have a chat about how things
are here.

~~~
zerr
Periodical REMOTE possible? e.g. after first 2-3 months of onsite to return
and work from home? (Europe, but not EU)

------
kmano8
Monetate - Conshohocken, PA (Philly suburbs) - No remote, but we will
relocate.

Monetate helps digital marketers make their content more relevant. We turn
data into action on our clients' sites by doing real-time data analysis and
DOM manipulation to put the right experience in front of their users. We’re
looking for engineers who want to do highly visible work on great brands and
solve tough problems with great coworkers.

What we're looking for:

* People who like hard challenges - we have great problems across our products - huge data sets, UX, 3rd party Javascript, high volume / low latency APIs - we have no shortage of fun problems to work on.

* People who like to ship - we're focused on building and shipping great products - if you like to see your work in production quickly you'll see it here. We ship often (every two weeks), and iterate.

* Problem solvers who like to code - we take things apart, figure out how they work, then build software to solve our users' problems.

About us:

* Respect - it's our core value. We have a great team and we work well together. Our vacation policy is the same as Netflix (we don't have one). Our technical project teams are self-organizing and have full authority over (as well as responsibility for) the problems they work on.

* Founded in 2008

* Funded by First Round Capital and OpenView

* Open source - Google Closure, Python, Hadoop, Mahout, Solr and Lucene - we're open source across our stack

* Market rate salaries

We've hired great people from HN before, and we're looking for people not
positions. We have people who have joined the team with no background in our
primary languages and people from non-traditional backgrounds.

Check out our blog at
[http://engineering.monetate.com/](http://engineering.monetate.com/)

Send me a message if you have questions or want to apply: karl at monetate dot
com

------
mikepk
Boston, MA - full time, internship - engineers

Smarterer [http://smarterer.com/](http://smarterer.com/)

Make a difference, change the world, have fun, do something important.

We're looking for creative hackers and programmers to join our dev team.

Smarterer is doing something unique and important. We're approaching a point
where traditional university credentialing isn't enough, skills are changing
too quickly and what makes someone effective in a role or job is evolving. New
roles appear daily that no (or few) traditional universities have courses for:
e.g. growth hacker, social media evangelist, CNC machinist / programmer.
People are acquiring more and more skills through non-traditional means.
Nascent "education 2.0" initiaitives are exciting, but they still face the
problem of measuring and credentialing, especially those that learn online.

How do you show what you know?

Smarterer has created an innovative crowd-sourced testing system and scoring
algorithm that allows rapid evolution of content, skill measurment, and
question characterization. We've made it fun as well as rigorous, based on
modern testing theories.

Putting my money where my mouth is, I've created a software concepts test:

[http://smarterer.com/tests/software-
concepts](http://smarterer.com/tests/software-concepts)

Give it a spin and see how you do. This is the debut of this test so the first
few test takers will likely have an advantage. The more people that take the
test, the more accurate it becomes. Leave feedback, add questions, share your
score!

Smarterer is helping enable a revolution: in the changing job marketplace, in
education and learning, and in the way people measure their own skills and
share that knowledge.

Our mission: Measure the world's skills

We're funded by Google, True Ventures, as well as some amazing angel
investors.

Interested? Contact me at mikepk@smarterer.com

~~~
mikepk
So far people seem to be rocking the test (except one person). More people
taking it makes it more accurate. Scores so far (max 800):

    
    
      720.790
      752.193
      717.623
      745.300
      739.371
      694.710
      706.695
      163.612
      724.569
      784.664

------
Poleris
Kites (Hong Kong) [http://kites.hk](http://kites.hk)

Kites is a POI data company focused on Hong Kong and Southeast Asia. We
aggregate data from individual merchants, scrapers, human sources, etc. and
syndicate to many publishers.

We've been around for ~1.5 years and have 7 amazing people.

We're looking for a senior dev / architect. You want to deeply understand the
customer and business model and drive the technology roadmap. You should be
whip-smart technically and ideally have a solid theoretical CS background.
Experience leading a technical team a big plus.

This position will especially appeal to hackers interested in gaining foreign
experience. :) We'll help you relocate. Email in profile.

------
eoghan
Intercom: [https://www.intercom.io/](https://www.intercom.io/)

Our mission is to make web business personal. We are building one, simple
platform for businesses to communicate with their customers—no more bloated,
disjointed point solutions like helpdesk, live chat, email marketing, etc. We
have very strong revenue and revenue growth. We help many thousands of
businesses connect with many millions of their customers every single day. We
have an amazing team of ex. Apple, Google, Facebook, Amazon engineers and
designers. We've raised $7.75MM to-date from some fantastic investors. Join
us!

San Francisco

\- Ops engineer

\- Multiple marketing roles

\- Product visual designer

Dublin, Ireland

\- Product engineers

\- Product designers

Contact macey@intercom.io in confidence to learn more.

------
cmaradcliffe
London, UK - Full-time

OnScroll is a rapidly growing startup in the online advertising space, solving
the issue of ad viewability. Already working with a number of major UK
publishers, we are growing fast and need to grow our tech stack with us.

Are you a full stack developer with a passion for building and managing large
scale applications?

We use javascript in our full stack with Nodejs in the backend and a custom
framework on the front-end with MongoDB for the database.

You are:

\- Smart

\- Able to breakdown and communicate complex ideas and problems clearly

\- Driven by finding elegant solutions to solve business needs

\- Wanting to tackle problems of scale and large data generation/aggregation

\- Eager to learn something new to solve a problem you’ve not seen before

\- Happy to get involved and dive in when things go turbo

Contact: charley@onscroll.com

------
ryan_f
20spokes - Chicago, IL Ruby on Rails Developers [REMOTE dependent on
experience]

We are hiring all levels of Ruby on Rails developers. We are a Chicago
development agency that works with an assortment of projects. We are always
exploring the best and right technology for jobs. It was started to focus on
providing the best value for clients. We are also focused on several of our
own products that are growing.

We are a small team with a focus on work/life balance. Developers at 20spokes
are given a lot of responsibility of their projects and gain a lot of
experience.

Check us out!
[http://www.20spokes.com/careers/](http://www.20spokes.com/careers/)

------
andrewgioia
TeachBoost (Brooklyn, NY) - [http://teachboost.com](http://teachboost.com) \-
Local preferred, remote negotiable

We're a growing education technology startup in NYC looking for a full time
developer. We need someone (preferably a few years experience but we're open
to all backgrounds) who can develop new features and small projects, handle
bug fixes, and work with and learn from our lead programmer. Right now we need
help with front end development, mysql/database tuning, and back
end/application development--if you can handle any two we'd love to meet you!

Because we're in education and love working with schools, teachers, and
principals, it's important that you have a passion for it as well or are
comfortable working with schools and institutional users (and going heads up
against large institutional competitors). There's 5 of us right now spanning
dev, sales, support, and ops: 3 in NYC, 1 in Philly, and 1 in Seattle. We're
open to a remote developer but have a preference for being NYC or Brooklyn-
based. We're early stage and bootstrapped and you'll have the opportunity to
not only help make better teachers but get meaningful equity, own projects
from the beginning, work in a casual environment with a small group of
friendly people, and help build a company.

A little bit about us, you, and what you'd be doing:

    
    
      * We're a web-based app with a stack built on: PHP, MySQL, javascript, 
        mongodb, nginx; our frameworks include jQuery, CodeIgniter, and Trunk
    
      * Ideally you have 1+ years experience working on web apps or startup 
        experience, know how to use mercurial/version control, and have 
        demonstrated knowledge of HTML, CSS, javascript, and modern 
        standards-compliance
    
      * You should learn new languages and technologies quickly, be 
        innovative, enjoy challenges, and have a great work ethic
    
      * Projects will include new feature development, bug fixes, cross-
        compatibility testing, iPad and tablet optimization, database 
        optimization and load balancing, and larger independent projects 
        you'd like to work on and dream up
    

Drop us a line at jobs@teachboost.com!

------
vimeojobs
Vimeo ([http://vimeo.com/about](http://vimeo.com/about)) – NY, NY / Los
Angeles, CA / London, UK

Check out all our jobs: [http://vimeo.com/jobs](http://vimeo.com/jobs)

\- Sr. Mobile Engineer (iOS, Android a +) – NY or LA

\- Sr. Mobile Designer (varied platforms) – NY or LA

\- Hadoop Data Engineer (Hive / HBase) – NY

\- Search Engineer (Solr) – NY

\- PHP Engineers – NY

\- Technical PM – NY

\- Sr. Product Mgr (Mobile) – LA

\- Intern/Co-op Engineers – NY

\- FT Entry-level Engineers – NY

Non-Tech

\- Director of Strategic Sales – NY, LA & London

\- Testing & Analytics Lead – NY

\- Email Marketing Coordinator – NY

\- Communications Director – NY

Stuff we use: PHP, Python, MySQL, Mongo, Redis, AWS (EC2, S3), Solr, Hadoop,
Nginx, Node, Vertica. And pretty much any mobile platform.

Feel free to email our Tech Recruiter, tyler at vimeo dot com.

------
chrisaycock
Old Mission Capital - Chicago, IL. No remote.

We are an automated trading firm looking for a QA tester to make our software
more robust.

You will need strong scripting skills (we use Python and bash) as well as
strong communication skills.

You don't need to have worked in the finance industry, but you must have
experience with automated testing tools.

To apply, go through our Stack Overflow Careers post:

[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/39811/qa-tester-
for-a-...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/39811/qa-tester-for-a-
trading-firm-in-chicagos-river-old-mission-capital-llc)

I got here via Stack Overflow myself, so feel free to send a link to your
profile if you have one.

~~~
wyclif
Thanks for adding remote status. Everybody here is supposed to do that, but
few do.

~~~
jraines
Actually, they should add R-MOTE only if it's true. If everyone puts "r-mote"
or "no r-mote" then ctrl-f "r-mote" is useless.

Edited to not exacerbate the problem

~~~
zura
In my experience, when NO R-MOTE is not mentioned explicitly, it usually means
that it is negotiable.

------
mierle
San Francisco, CA and Cambridge, MA - Locu is hiring Frontend Engineers,
Backend Engineers and Visual Designers - Full-time; H-1B OK

Locu helps local businesses be found. With a patent-pending technology
platform that digitizes and structures real-world data, Locu is building tools
that help businesses connect with customers. Locu’s content platform is the
easiest way for merchants to keep business information, menus and price lists
updated and distributed across the Web, and Locu’s API gives developers access
to the world's largest real-time, structured repository of local business
data. Over 30,000 local merchants are using Locu to promote their businesses
online. Locu was founded by MIT graduates and is backed by investors including
General Catalyst Capital Partners, Lowercase, Lightbank, and SV Angel.

Our beautiful offices are in downtown San Francisco, CA (Union Square) and
Cambridge, MA (Kendall Square). Check out photos and learn more about our
other perks: [http://locu.com/about/jobs/](http://locu.com/about/jobs/)

Frontend Engineering

If you are passionate about building products that will touch millions of
merchants and hundreds of millions of consumers through the applications
powered by our local data APIs, Locu is the right place for you. [JQuery,
Less, Django, etc.]

Backend engineering

We started Locu out of MIT to solve real-world problems by leveraging the
latest research in computer science. If you are looking to solve some of the
most challenging problems in machine learning, NLP and human computation,
you'll feel right at home. [Python, Django, Node.js, Postgres, Redis, AWS,
etc.]

Design

We're looking for visual designers who are excited to redefine what the future
of local business data looks like across web and print, and to create tools
that put modern web technology in the hands of merchants.

Interested? Drop us a line at jobs@locu.com. Please include "[HN]" in the
subject of your letter. Learn more about us (now with photos!) at:
[http://locu.com/about/jobs/](http://locu.com/about/jobs/)

------
lizcuddy
Arlington, VA Systems Engineers Full-time

To Apply: [https://www.iqt.org/systems-engineer/](https://www.iqt.org/systems-
engineer/)

Description: The systems engineer facilitates the transfer of various
sophisticated technologies, developed by IQT portfolio companies into the
intelligence community. These technologies may include, but are not limited to
geospatial analytic tools, video analytic products, large scale data systems
(“Big Data” solutions), multilingual translation tools, security and mobility
products. The technologies emanate from early-stage companies and start-ups
with which IQT has a relationship.

------
kentf
Toronto, Canada - FULLTIME. VC Backed. Comp Salary + Benefits + Equity
Opportunity.

Top Hat ([https://tophat.com](https://tophat.com)). We build software for The
Modern Educator.

Python, JS, RabbitMQ, AWS, Backbone, Real Time, Big Data, EdTech, Dent in the
universe kind of stuff.

\-----------------------

Looking for a brilliant software developer:

Does doin’ your thing in Django take you to your happy place? Does coding in
JavaScript feel better than Christmas morning? Does programming in JavaScript
bring you more satisfaction than rainbows and puppies combined? Read on, you
Maniac Hack.

If you’ve been to university, you understand the nut Top Hat is trying to
crack. Your professor starts to talk, and you really do have every intention
of listening. But within about five minutes, your good intentions fly out the
window and you begin to surf Facebook, catch some Zz’s, or if you’re feeling
really ambitious start working on a problem set for a completely unrelated
class. When you join our team, you’ll be working on classroom interaction
software and help higher education find its mojo!

Your work will touch hundreds of thousands of paying customers (300,000 and
growing every day). Plus, you’ll get to ship code on a weekly basis. We only
officially launched a little over two years ago, but we’re already profitable
and are growing like crazy! Lucky for you, we’re small but mighty. That means
you get to touch everything—front-end, back-end, database code—whatever your
little hacker heart desires! And what’s more? Everything you touch will be
yours. Well, kind of. We follow the “Facebook approach,” meaning we give
developers complete ownership of features.

The Fabulous Life of the Top Hat Developer comes with other sweet perks too.
Every fifth week is hack-week, where you and your fellow developers get to
spend a week working on pet projects. There’s also lots of free deliciousness.
What’s up catered breakfast and unlimited snacks and drinks? Oh, and did we
mention StarCraft throw-downs at lunch?
[https://tophat.com/about/jobs](https://tophat.com/about/jobs) Or email: matt
[at] tophat dot com

------
bpowers
Charlotte, NC - PassportParking We are bringing parking into the 21st century.
Always building and inventing and have a product that has an actual revenue
model. Small team where everyone is highly driven.

We've got a programming challenge out there to weed out people that won't put
in the effort to join an amazing opportunity.
[http://passportparking.info/PassportProgrammingTest](http://passportparking.info/PassportProgrammingTest)

Shoot me an email if you want to chat.

brad.powers@passportparking.com
[http://passportparking.com](http://passportparking.com)

------
danadams
CO Everywhere ([http://coeverywhere.com](http://coeverywhere.com)) - Boston,
MA

CO Everywhere is connecting people and businesses with locations through
social data. Come work with the founders and core product team to build a
disruptive, consumer-facing company in Downtown Boston.

We are hiring our core product team that will shape this product and company.
This is a rare opportunity to be one of the first product team hires and be
truly challenged building a very special product. Email me (co-founder / cto)
at dan@coeverywhere.com if you're interested in one of these roles:

* Rails engineer - Design, test, and build features in the product across the web, the REST API, and a massive data platform

* Data platform engineer - Work with over 1,000 data sources on a single data platform to ingest, curate, enhance, and deliver the best social, location-based content to users

* Infrastructure / OPS engineer - Scale a data platform serving users in nearly 100 countries

* iOS dev - Work across the range of iOS devices to push the limits of what can be done on mobile / tablet devices

* Android dev - Set new standards on Android for app and UI/UX quality

* GIS engineer - Create new ways of working with social data tied to location at scale

* API engineer - Create an API capable of delivering social / location content across the entire social spectrum to users in nearly 100 countries. In real-time.

* Basically, if you're awesome, I want to talk to you.

About us:

* Our product launched with rave reviews by press (TC, HuffPo, & 20+ others) and consumers.

* We have strong growth in usage, around the globe (95 countries).

* We have a highly skilled and experienced team fanatically dedicated to building something awesome.

* We have an incredible team of investors and advisors.

* We are located in the PayPal Start Tank incubator space in downtown Bostonia.

See also:
[https://angel.co/coeverywhere/jobs](https://angel.co/coeverywhere/jobs)

------
henrygarner
Likely - Shoreditch, London, UK. Full Time & Contract.

Clojure + Hadoop + Cascalog + Clojurescript + Redshift + Lambda Architecture
[http://likely.co/](http://likely.co/)

Founded in 2011, Likely is at the forefront of social media data collection
and analysis having helped companies such as Coca-Cola and the British
Government develop highly engaging, relevant presences online.

We analyse billions of social interactions – such as follows, shares and
comments – to better understand how people cluster around things they are
passionate about. By looking at brands as a collection of “passion points”, we
have found that it is significantly easier to discover the people that are
most likely to engage with a brand’s content and understand what content will
resonate most with them.

We're looking for:

Software Developers. We have a sophisticated Clojure data engine at the core
of our business that has been built according to Lambda Architecture
principles on top of AWS. This excellent foundation drives our data business,
our client work and powers our products. We are looking for developers to join
our talented team to help us reap the rewards of this architecture with
further data-driven products as we scale our business.

A front-end focused Developer. We are looking to enhance our front end
capability with an experienced front end developer. This is fantastic
opportunity to develop responsive, highly visual applications which present
our company's primary asset - our insights - to our customers. You will be
working on our new products and will have the opportunity to develop and shape
our front end capabilities from the ground up.

Both roles will be working closely with the CTO but will be given the
responsibility and flexibility to design and build systems as part of a small,
highly focused development team. In return we offer:

• A competitive basic salary • 10% of time dedicated to hack-day projects • An
excellent working environment with ample opportunity for progression • Open to
flexible working • 30 days holidays per year • A company commitment to quality
technology and external training

Please email henry@likely.co (yes, just .co!) or contact us through our
website.

------
NLShapeways
Senior UI Engineer, for SHAPEWAYS 3-D PRINTING (FULL TIME, New York, NY, NO
H1-B SPONSORSHIP, www.shapeways.com)

Position Summary Shapeways is looking for senior front-end engineers to build
world-class user interfaces for our customers. If you’re a web
developer/application engineer and you have the skills to create highly
interactive and well-designed web interfaces we are looking for you!

Responsibilities * Develop slick and performant web front-end for Shapeways
Shoppers and Shop Owners. * Work closely with Dev, Product, and Design teams
to construct creative solutions to complex problems. * Own the software
architecture for Shapeways web and mobile web experiences. * Develop custom
components that can be reused on site. * Optimize efficiency, scalability, and
stability of Shapeways web properties.

Key Goals * Deliver high-quality web and mobile web applications on a weekly
release cycle * Mentor software engineers and UI engineers on patterns and
best practices

Minimum Qualifications * 6+ years full-cycle software development experience *
Experience in a high-visibility iterative development cycle * Ability to
assess project scope and timelines * Ability to create and evangelize
frameworks and patterns * Leadership mentality * Relentless pursuit of
awesomeness

Preferred Qualifications * Expert in HTML, CSS, and JavaScript * Knowledge of
Compass, Sass, Jquery * Strong with either PHP, Java, Ruby, or Python *
Mastery of responsive design and mobile web * Deep understanding of content
delivery and client-side performance * Understanding of SSL and Security *
Experience with shopper focused e-commerce

Why Join Our Team? Shapeways is building out our front-end engineering team to
build world-class interfaces for both web and mobile devices. The front-end
engineering team will have ownership over the technical architecture and
implementation of all customer facing Shapeways web properties. Candidates
joining the Shapeways front-end engineering team will be getting in on the
ground floor of a momentous opportunity to revolutionize how people make, buy,
and sell products across the globe. If you are a positive entrepreneurial
force with excellent front-end technical skills, you are the perfect fit for
this role.

(EMAIL COVER AND RESUME TO natalie@shapeways.com)

------
coswandisco
WANdisco was founded in Silicon Valley, California in 2005. Some of the
World's biggest companies rely on our software to keep their software
engineers working round the clock, around the world. The Job: Java Engineer,
working in our worldwide Engineering team. You'll be part of our Big Data
team, working on Apache Hadoop and related WANdisco products. What you'll be
doing: \- Providing input on product design and architecture \- Solving
difficult programming problems \- Working with a global team of experts What
we're looking for: \- 5+ years of experience in Java development \- Excellent
problem solving and communication skills \- Excellent development skills in
Java and JEE, with commercial experience of OO Design, Multi-threading,
Networking, NIO, and Collections \- Version Control knowledge (Git) \-
Experience with Unix/Linux environment \- Team players who can also work on
their own initiative Bonus Points: \- Software Engineering/Computer Science
Degree (or equivalent experience) \- Previous Hadoop or Big Top development
experience \- Knowledge of Groovy/Grails \- Experience of testing frameworks
such as JUnit or Mockito \- Experience of Web Containers such as Tomcat or
Jetty \- Spring Framework experience \- Working knowledge of Scala \-
Familiarity with JAVA Web Technologies (JSP/JSF/WEB Services)

All positions are in San Ramon, CA USA and Belfast, UK.

Contact cos<at>wandisco<dot>com

------
alexdias
Smarkets, London, Software Engineer (Python, Erlang & Mobile), QA and Test
Automation Engineer, Operations Engineer

Smarkets is disrupting the global betting industry by offering a modern
betting exchange with significantly lower transaction fees than the
competition. We're a well-funded company with a small, agile development team,
and our platform has handled over £365 million of bets since launching in
2010. Smarkets has been featured in publications such as Wired, The Wall
Street Journal and TechCrunch and was recently selected as part of the
Startups 100.

We're building a reliable, low-latency exchange system to facilitate automated
traded strategies, as well as a fast, modern web interface. Our team
constantly works on significant, challenging software engineering problems; if
you're fed up of writing yet another boring CMS, we might be able to help. The
Smarkets platform is written predominantly in Python and Erlang, and relies
heavily on asynchronous programming techniques and REST. We make extensive use
of version control, configuration management and automated testing, which
allows us to reliably deploy code to production several times a day.

Our team builds on a modern, open-source software stack which includes Linux,
Vagrant, Flask, Eventlet, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, ElasticSearch, Graphite, Chef
and Git.

For more info:
[http://info.smarkets.com/about/jobs/](http://info.smarkets.com/about/jobs/)

------
martinshen
UpOut - San Francisco, CA (SoMA) - Full-Time, On-Site

Why should you join us? We're growing like a weed. We have revenue. Our dev
team needs help to scale UpOut.

UpOut is a discriminating guide to the best weird parties, underground culture
and unique happenings in your city. Our mission is to help make that epic
night out, perfect first date or relaxing afternoon amazing.

We are a small tight knit team located in the heart of SoMA, San Francisco.
Our environment is focused but we have loads of fun (after all, it's what we
do). If you're passionate about helping people have fun, want to learn a lot
and get in early at a growing startup, UpOut is a place where you'll thrive!

WHAT YOU'LL BE DOING We are looking for an experienced software engineer who
is passionate about building high performance, scalable, and functional
server-side applications. You will be a key part of the overall engineering
organization, building a variety of services that support the overall UpOut
platform.

Our service is built on PHP, MySQL, Apache, Nginx, Python, Elasticsearch,
Java, and Memcached. We’re hosted on AWS (EC2, RDS etc.) and use Github.

\- Build cutting-edge systems that move and process large volumes of data in
an efficient, robust, and scalable fashion. \- Collaborate as part of the
Engineering team to architect, design, and build systems based on common
standards and best practices. \- Constantly monitor performance and other
metrics to proactively identify issues and recommend changes and new features.
\- Become a domain expert on key technologies used by the UpOut platform.

SKILLS: \- A BS degree in computer science/engineering with a minimum of 1
year professional software development experience developing server-side
applications. \- Knowledge of SQL, and experience working with and writing
high performance code optimized for transactional SQL databases. \-
Professional experience with Python and PHP of at least 1 year (If you don’t
have experience either of these languages, please be willing to learn them and
have professional experience of at least 1 year with either Java, C or C++)

Email Martin@UpOut.com for more information or call me personally at 415 404
5650.

Sorry but no new H1-Bs. TN (Canadians) are okay. No remote.

~~~
jacques_chester
Do you accept E3 visa applicants?

------
PDXSaraM
Portland, Oregon: Jama Software (3-peat Inc. 500|5000, an exclusive ranking of
the nation’s fastest-growing private companies) We're hiring multiple Software
Engineers, even a team that is looking for a new home, to be key contributors
to build out scalable solutions and technologies that link the world of Jama
to other tools and applications. You will play a key role in architecting and
implementing solutions that enable our customers to integrate Jama seamlessly
into their worlds.

What we’re looking for Software Engineers who can solve technical problems: •
Expertise with web applications, especially J2EE technologies and
architectures like Tomcat, Spring, Hibernate • Contribute to designing and
architecting scalable solutions • Knowledge of design patterns and principles
• Experience with designing and consuming web services: SOAP, REST, XML & JSON
payloads Please email the recruiter, Sara: smorrow(at)jamasoftware.com

Jama’s product delivery platform helps companies bring complex products to
market, the Jama platform provides a structured collaboration environment so
everyone has instant and comprehensive insight into what they are building and
why. Leading companies worldwide, including Citrix, Time Warner, TiVo, DISNEY,
Major League Baseball, AT&T, and Deloitte, use Jama to increase the return of
investment of R&D, out-innovate their competition and deliver business value.

------
jonathanpeters
Twenty Recruitment - New York, NY

We are a recruitment firm, focused solely in NYC's startup, digital & tech
space. We strategically support businesses at various stages of development,
from inception through late series funding, to pre & post-IPO.

As many organizations in this space are competing for the best engineering
talent, we help to accurately represent both company and opportunity to the
potential candidate. We are flexible to our client's needs, taking on as much
of the process as requested, including pre-screening and meeting each
candidate before presentation.

Some of our current opportunities include: -Senior Python Developer (Python
Expert) - Post Series A Funded Startup with a Unique Networking Platform
-Front-End Engineer (Heavy JavaScript) - Post Series A Funded Startup with a
Unique Networking Platform -Test Engineer (Focus on Automation) - Post Series
A Funded Startup -Tech Lead/Senior Engineer (Java & PHP) - Disruptive
Ecommerce Business, Post Series B Funded -Tech Lead (Front-End, Node.JS) -
Social Media & Brand Consulting Agency

Please get in touch to understand how we can be a resource to you, as well as
to learn further details on these opportunities. We offer a seamless
recruitment experience, unlike any other in the startup space. We will provide
full company and role description, verbally. In addition, we have met all of
our clients, so truly understand the environment and culture.

email: jonathan.peters@twentyrecruitment.com

------
koblas
Tubular Labs ([http://tubularlabs.com](http://tubularlabs.com)) - Mountain
View, CA

Do you want to create Big Data applications that reimagine analytics that help
creators, digital studios and brands navigate the future of video? Tubular
might be the place for you!

DevOps -

* Take personal responsibility and ownership for the availability and reliability of our service. * Maintain an automated cloud deployment and configuration system with available tools (Chef, Puppet, Salt Stack, etc.) * Save the company a lot of money on infrastructure costs, especially as we continue to grow month over month. * Be able to write code and author tools that the entire team can understand. We are a tight engineering team that wants to continue working closely together and we want you to be part of this team. * Build out a robust system to scale our platform and work closely with our engineering team to diagnose how to build this, how to manage this and what triggers to measure. * Own our server image configurations, collaborating with our core engineers to optimize for task performance, reliability, service requirements, failover and scale. * Build better systems for measuring things. We have a constantly evolving platform and a culture of engineering that is always tweaking and making improvements. We want to have better procedures and systems in place to measure these things.

Contact: david@tubularlabs.com

------
iamjbean
Base - Chicago, IL and Krakow, Poland - Full Time
[http://getbase.com/careers](http://getbase.com/careers)

Who are we looking for? We're looking for Developers for our Krakow office.
Swing by our website for a listing of specific languages, but it ranges from
mobile, to big data analysis.

In our Chicago office, we're looking to grow our Sales, Support and Marketing
team.

View all the open positions at the link posted above.

What are we about? Here at Base, we're building the next generation of sales
software leveraging new technology. The fundamental problem with CRM/Sales
software is that people don't use it. We're working to change that. Base is
the #1 CRM for iOS and Android and is rapidly growing. We're passionate about
design and are product focused. Come join our team today!

What do we focus on? -Shipping product updates multiple times per day -We
embrace SOA, (who wants to maintain one big pile of code?) -We like to take
tackle tough problems. You likely won't find the answer on Google.

What do we offer? -Casual, fun and very approachable work environment. We’re a
dynamic and smart team that you’ll love working with. -Choose your own gear.
-Flexible hours and vacation time. -Personal Development Funds. -Daily catered
lunch (Krakow) and lots of caffeine. -Hammocks, bean bags and sofas.
-Relocation expenses covered, if needed (Krakow).

------
bjelkeman-again
Akvo - [http://akvo.org](http://akvo.org) \- UI designer / developer -
Helsinki, Stockholm, Amsterdam; EU.

If you are a UI designer / developer with startup experience wanting to
contribute to make the world better, please read on!

We are seeking a skilled, self-motivated, pro-active and energetic UI
developer / designer. Reporting to the lead designer, your primary
responsibility will be to create and ensure a consistent and beautiful UI
throughout our software platform, which includes web applications, desktop
applications and mobile / tablet applications.

You have to be able to adapt to a fast changing environment where multi-
tasking is a must. You will be required to design and develop functional user
interfaces as well as keeping the brand consistent across the organisation and
a range of different products.

Akvo creates and runs open source internet and mobile services that make it
easy to bring international development work online. We focus on project and
programme dashboards, reporting, monitoring, evaluation and making data easier
to share. Headquartered in Amsterdam, Akvo is a non-profit foundation that
works with more than a thousand organisations around the world.

We are looking for someone to be based in Helsinki, Stockholm or Amsterdam.
You must have a work permit already to work in one of these locations.

Please send your CV along with a cover letter to loic@akvo.org Looking forward
to hear from you.

------
augustflanagan
Trulia [http://www.trulia.com/jobs](http://www.trulia.com/jobs) \- San
Francisco, CA

Trulia is one of the largest real estate search platforms in the United States
with over 35 million unique visitors across our platform every month. We're
looking for Android hackers to help us reinvent the mobile house hunting
experience.

We currently have 3 top rated apps in Google Play and 2 for Kindle Fire. We
use the standard Android framework with ActionBarSherlock and Android support
library for UI consistency and device accessibility. We start with great user
experience, ensure app stability, and focus on performance and code
readability. We use ANT with Jenkins for our continuous integration. We
release frequently and are working with Robolectric and Android uiautomator
for testing. We use Git, and are nurturing a code review culture. We are
always looking for new performance tools and optimization techniques to
enhance our apps. If there's something that's a good idea for the team, we'll
do our best to implement it.

We have quarterly hack weeks, mind,body,spirit days, unlimited vacation time,
great health benefits, full kitchens, and a roof top patio that's hard to beat
on a sunny Friday evening.

You can find more information and apply directly from our jobs page -
[http://www.trulia.com/jobs](http://www.trulia.com/jobs)

If you have any questions you can contact me directly aflanagan[at]trulia.com

------
rcirka
Huffington Post - New York City - Full Time - On Site

iOS Developer

About the Huffington Post: The Huffington Post is a Pulitzer Prize-winning
source of breaking news, features, and entertainment, as well as a highly
engaged community for opinion and conversation. The Huffington Post has 50
million monthly unique visitors (comScore November, 2012) posting more than 8
million comments each month. The site has more than 40,000 bloggers -- from
politicians, students and celebrities to academics, parents and policy experts
-- who contribute in real-time on the subjects they are most passionate about.
The Huffington Post has editions in the UK, Canada, Quebec, France, Spain, and
Italy with Japan and more scheduled to launch in the coming months

The Huffington Post is seeking an experienced iOS developer to join our
dedicated iOS team. Our apps include Huffington Post, Huffington Post Live,
and GPS for the Soul on the iTunes App Store. The qualified candidate must be
experienced with Objective-C and should be able to develop a native iOS
application through its entire lifecycle. As our apps have been converted to
iOS 7, the candidate should have a familiarity with the new features and
coding requirements of iOS7.

[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/41117/ios-developer-
hu...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/41117/ios-developer-huffington-
post)

or email ron.cirka@huffingtonpost.com

------
traviskuhl
Team Coco Digital (teamcoco.com)

Location: Burbank, CA

Position: Full Stack Web Developer, Full Time

Details: [http://teamcoco.com/content/web-
developer](http://teamcoco.com/content/web-developer)

~~~
mbenjaminsmith
Sorry if this is OT but I love Conan's video game reviews. Best of luck on
your candidate search.

------
snikolic
SocialWire - Full-Stack Engineer - San Francisco, CA

Online ads suck. But advertising keeps the web free (as in beer), and we want
to keep the internet free. So rather than hating on advertising, we decided to
do something about it.

At SocialWire, we are taking a new approach to advertising: building a
recommendation engine for ads. Our system generates product-level ads and
hyper-targets them to exactly the right audience. We do this at scale and
automatically across a retailer's entire catalog. We want our ads to be so
good that people discover interesting products through them, and find them to
actually be useful.

We're looking for a full-stack engineer to join our small and talented team.
As our fifth engineer, you'll have the opportunity to work on and shape all
aspects of our product, from backend Python services to slick dashboard
features in JavaScript. We work at the intersection of distributed machine
learning and data warehousing, we like to experiment and take risks, and our
engineers choose what they build. Most features are live in production just
hours after they're completed. We push early and often (with testing and code
review!). We ask tough questions. We get shit done.

Super sharp team, early stage company, awesome investors, huge opportunity,
beautiful office, and interesting engineering/research challenges. Come join
us!

If interested, drop me a line at stefan@socialwire.com

------
axylone
Seattle, WA - ExtraHop Networks - Software Engineers, Testing Engineers,
Support Engineers, Sales Engineers, and more.

ExtraHop is a ~6 year old, fast growing startup building network appliances
for application analysis. Think HTTP/DB/memcache/NAS/etc processing times for
all the servers in a datacenter, all by passively watching the network.

I'm a software engineer at ExtraHop and here's why I love my job:

1\. The team is amazing and everyone makes a difference. The two founders,
Jesse and Raja, designed and built BigIP v9 when they were at F5 Networks
before founding ExtraHop, and are still very much involved in engineering.
It's a great working environment and we have a lot of fun.

2\. Hard problems at all levels. We parse a bunch of different protocols at
20Gbps by writing high-performance multithreaded C and our own linux kernel
drivers. Our datastore handles 200,000 inserts a second with 10MB/s of data.
Our UI has a ton of charts and tables, with data going through django and
tornado. We use python, C, javascript, flex (slowly moving to a new UI with
html5 + javascript), and a modified yacc+bison for some of our protocol
parsers. You can hack anything from C to the front-end design and anywhere in
between.

3\. Our customers love it. It's awesome to see problems diagnosed and solved
with our box.

jobs@extrahop.com

[http://www.extrahop.com/company/jobs/](http://www.extrahop.com/company/jobs/)

------
alexschiff
Fetchnotes - Cambridge, MA. Interns and full-time. We make your notes and to
do lists better, not just better organized.

We have a really simple and effective product for keeping track of reminders,
ideas, etc., but what I think is really exciting about our business is the R&D
we're doing to automate those things or find relevant context/information.

For example, you write down a book you want to look up, and we show you where
you can find it. You have a grocery list, we let you know when you're within a
block of a store that has those items. The possibilities are endless, and
there's just as much product strategy that needs to be determined there as
there is code. But we believe that productivity software can do so much more
than empower the procrastination they do today.

Looking to add engineers with experience in mobile development (Android in
particular), JavaScript (we use Angular, but experience with another framework
like Backbone or Ember will suffice), machine learning and natural language
processing. As far as NLP goes, we're doing some really unique things that
involve more statistics than typical NLP toolkits, so a good stats background
will be helpful.

Backed by TechStars Boston and a group of fantastic angel investors and
venture capitalists, we're a young, close-knit and energetic team of 6 who
believe that simple products, engineered properly, can make a big impact on
people's lives. We hang out after work frequently, have dinner together at
least weekly, and are genuinely friends (not just co-workers). After big
releases, we'll usually take the day off to do something fun like laser tag or
kayaking. I believe in hiring people that I want to work with over the course
of a career, not just for a particular role today. At the end of every
interview I ask myself, "In 10 years, will I regret not having had the
opportunity to work with this person?"

Also, we were #2 on Hacker News last year when we accidentally called 2,000
people bitches:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3557813](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3557813)

Sound interesting? Send your Github and a little about yourself to
alex@fetchnotes.com. If you want to learn more about us, check out
angel.co/fetchnotes or kareer.me/discover/fetchnotes.

------
nixy
Accedo.tv, Stockholm | Hong Kong | Madrid | Santiago

SOFTWARE ENGINEER Job Description

Accedo.tv is looking for experienced web developers who wants to join our team
of talended developers to continue to build and deliver rich web apps for the
TV.

The interactive TV space is growing rapidly and we are delivering rich media
apps on multiple platforms ranging from Smart TVs, gaming consoles and media
devices to smart phones and tablets.

At Accedo you will get the opportunity to utilize your skills in rich front-
end web development skills to create exciting ways for consumers to access
media on their TV sets. The working environment is international and
challenging – giving you the possiblity to evolve your skill set while working
with new technologies and exciting customers and partners like HBO, Fox,
Viaplay, Spotify, Orange and DTAG.

So, if you are experienced in modern web technologies and rich front-ends,
love working in an international environment and interact with customers – we
would very much like to talk to you more about what we do and how you could
help us transform people’s living room experience.

Skills & Requirements: Experienced in modern web development. Experience of
web services and application development in smart phone / tablet space.
Knowledge in SCRUM and/or other modern development methodologies. Experience
from system/solution architect responsibilities from non-trivial projects.
Experienced in the TV industry (IPTV, Connected TV) is certainly a plus but
not a necessity.

About Accedo.tv

Accedo is the global market leader in TV application solutions. Accedo
provides applications, tools and services to media companies, consumer
electronics and TV operators globally, to help them deliver the next-
generation TV experience. Accedo’s cloud-based platform solutions enable
customers to cost-efficiently roll out and manage application offerings and
stores for multiple devices and markets.

Accedo is a privately held company founded in 2004 by telecom and media
entrepreneurs Michael Lantz and Fredrik Andersson. Accedo is headquartered in
Stockholm, Sweden with branch offices in London, Madrid, Palo Alto, New York,
Los Angeles, Hong Kong and Sydney.

Contact nik at accedo dot tv, put HN in the subject line.

------
devspade
Litmus ([http://litmus.com](http://litmus.com)) - Cambridge,MA - We'd prefer
local candidates but could be a remote position for the right person.

We're trying to solve email marketing and we're looking for a good .NET
developer to add to our backend team. We're at 20+ employees and growing -
100% bootstrapped and profitable from day 1.

A typical day for one of our developers might include building a new feature
in C# and pushing it to our staging servers, then hacking on some Java Android
code to fix a bug, and finally pushing an update to our 1000+ servers.

You should have a strong understanding of .NET primarily using C#. We won't
limit to X years experience, but you should be able to impress with your .NET
skills. We're happy to introduce you to the plethora of other technologies we
use.

Why join Litmus? \- Great salary, full health care benefits, 28 days paid
vacation (yes, on top of public holidays!) \- The technology - it's always the
latest stuff and very diverse. \- The best tools money can buy. Every
developer has an SSD, dual Apple 27" LED monitors, a 10" Android Tablet, an
Aeron chair and whatever else you need to be awesome. \- Our office space is
amazing. It includes killer views of MIT, Harvard and Boston, an Xbox with
Kinect, beer fridge, pinball machine, a Sonos sound system and our newest
addition an actual robot. \- We also buy you lunch, every day.

[https://litmus.com/careers](https://litmus.com/careers)

------
stevem-newrelic
New Relic - Portland OR/Seattle WA/San Francisco CA
([http://newrelic.com/jobs](http://newrelic.com/jobs))

We make the best application performance monitoring solution, and deliver the
only serious SaaS APM. >40K users can't be wrong. It gives deep visibility in
production apps running on Ruby, PHP, Python, Java, and .NET (with more on the
way) -- AND provides an open platform with which you can integrate customized
plugins to monitor your entire stack (newrelic.com/platform) .

Making it easy for our users, however, is hard work for us. Our answer is to
hire top notch people, give them whatever they need, and turn them loose to
solve tough problems.

We're looking for a number of technical positions (check out the Jobs page),
including engineers with skills in Ruby, Node, Python, C, PHP, .NET (to name a
few). H1-Bs and relos welcome.

We also take our company culture seriously -- Best Place to Work and all that,
of course. But we also provide an unusual and exciting development
environment, one where managers are working to enable developers, not the
other way around.

More about us: www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZL7mMI-CKU
[http://newrelic.com/nerdlife](http://newrelic.com/nerdlife)

Come take a look at our jobs.
[http://newrelic.com/jobs](http://newrelic.com/jobs)

------
HouseTripien
HouseTrip - www.housetrip.com /
[http://dev.housetrip.com](http://dev.housetrip.com) \- London, UK (Can
sponsor Visas)

HouseTrip are a Holiday Apartment Rental site based in London, we help
travellers rediscover that authentic holiday feeling; going to the local
shops, socialising with the neighbours, having a family barbecue in a foreign
country and a host of other things a Hotel simply cannot provide.

We're looking for some talented Senior Ruby on Rails developers to join our
London office full time. If you're abroad and have always wanted to work in
the Ruby Capital of Europe, now is your chance; we are able to sponsor Visas
for those outside of the EU!

We do business in 100s of countries. We’ve raised $40M recently and our
website attracts 2.5M unique users monthly, push 20M pages, and run at 4.5k
rpm. But we’re still a startup—which means you get to make a difference in a
booming, successful business.

All that with the usual startup perks - cool office in Soho near all of the
famous London landmarks, brand new Macbook, unlimited coffee, table football,
and even an office dog. Although someone did suggest we get a snake instead.

Please apply via the following link:

[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oquNXfwo&s=Hacker_News_forum](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oquNXfwo&s=Hacker_News_forum)

We look forward to hearing from you soon!

Thanks,

Salim

------
axialcorps
Axial - New York, NY (Flatiron)

Public site: [http://www.axial.net](http://www.axial.net)

Axial Corps engineering blog:
[http://www.axialcorps.com](http://www.axialcorps.com)

Axial is an online marketplace that connects private companies with potential
investors, lenders or acquirers. Over 200 private companies every week,
ranging from hyper growth software companies raising a series A or B to mature
companies pursuing an exit, use Axial to find partners, sources of funding and
establish their exit strategy. Our long-term vision is to create commercial
opportunity for every member of the Entrepreneurial Economy, empowering
entrepreneurs, their advisors, and investors with information, connections and
tools to build a better world.

Front-End Engineer:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3SnpRfwf](http://jobvite.com/m?3SnpRfwf)

Python Engineer:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3ckRZgw7](http://jobvite.com/m?3ckRZgw7)

Test Engineer: [http://jobvite.com/m?35oC5gwV](http://jobvite.com/m?35oC5gwV)

Salesforce Developer:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3yoC5gwo](http://jobvite.com/m?3yoC5gwo)

WordPress Developer:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3dtI2gwb](http://jobvite.com/m?3dtI2gwb)

Contact talent@axial.net for more details!

------
adrianhon
London, UK - Six to Start - Django Web Developer

We're the indie game developers behind the world's bestselling smartphone
fitness game, Zombies, Run! — and we're currently working on a new game with
the Department of Health and the NHS that'll get everyone walking more every
day. The games we make literally improve people's lives!

We are looking for a “full stack” web developer that is fluent in every layer
of a LAMPy stack, from bash command line all the way up to the web console.

Our mobile games come with rich online experiences like ZombieLink, our
massively-popular service for Zombies, Run! (a game with over 600,000
players). And our future games incorporate multiplayer elements, for which an
industrial strength server core and beautiful website will be an essential
ingredient.

Primary responsibilities include: Developing web features for our cutting-edge
new mobile games; Developing and designing high-end, responsive websites to
promote our products in style across desktop, tablet and mobile devices;
Server cluster maintenance and provisioning (we are big fans of Linode but
have a keen eye on Digitalocean for our future products).

We're a small, bootstrapped, profitable company that makes people's lives
better. Position is full-time and based in London.

See more info at [http://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2013/django-web-app-
deve...](http://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2013/django-web-app-developer/)
and email us at hello at sixtostart dot com.

------
klichtner
Luzern, Switzerland, on site We are working on an exciting application for the
sports industry. We are looking for Computer Vision Developers as well as
experienced C++ Developers to join our growing team. No remote work possible.
Requirements computer vision developers: • Extensive C++ and OO design and
development. • Knowledge of computer vision and computer graphics (e.g. camera
calibration, tracking, segmentation, image processing, shader languages). •
Ability to work constructively as part of a team, as well as autonomously
without constant direction. • Fluency (oral and written) in English. No German
required!!! Experience with the following is a plus: • CUDA, openCV, Qt,
Ffmpeg, SQL • Broadcast communication protocols, e.g. SDI

Requirements C++ developers: • Extensive C++ and OO design and development. •
Experience with the Qt library • Ability to work constructively as part of a
team, as well as autonomously without constant direction. • Fluency (oral and
written) in English. No German required!!! Experience with the following is a
plus: • CUDA, Ffmpeg, SQL • Broadcast communication protocols, e.g. SDI

If you are located in Europe and are interested in a full time, open ended
position in a fast developing company with a global offering for the sports
industry please send your CV to lichtner1@hotmail.com.

------
zmillman
Junior Web & Mobile Developer at Magoosh (Berkeley, CA)

We’re looking for another programmer to help us to build the future of
Magoosh. We make websites and mobile applications that help students around
the world study for exams with video lessons, practice questions and
flashcards all made in-house by our expert tutors. We've already helped over
20,000 thousand students study for grad school and we're excited to make high
quality education available to everyone.

Because we're such a small company you'll have plenty of freedom and
responsibility. You'll be able to get your hands wet in the entire product-
building process. Our development philosophy is to ship quickly and iterate
with feedback. We care about our students and always make sure they are happy.
We have fun all the time, and meetings only when absolutely necessary. An
interest in educational statistics, web applications, and startups will serve
you well :)

We're profitable, based in downtown Berkeley (right by UC Berkeley) and perks
include company-paid general education classes (ever want to take a pizza-
making class for free?), team events, infinite snacks and flexible hours.

Interested? Read more and apply here: [http://magoosh.com/jobs/junior-
developer/](http://magoosh.com/jobs/junior-developer/)

------
jonathanpeters
Twenty Recruitment - New York, NY

We are a recruitment firm, focused solely in NYC's startup, digital & tech
space. We strategically support businesses at various stages of development,
from inception through late series funding, to pre & post-IPO.

As many organizations in this space are competing for the best engineering
talent, we help to accurately represent both company and opportunity to the
potential candidate. We are flexible to our client's needs, taking on as much
of the process as requested, including pre-screening and meeting each
candidate before presentation.

Some of our current opportunities include:

-Senior Python Developer (Python Expert) - Post Series A Funded Startup with a Unique Networking Platform

-Front-End Engineer (Heavy JavaScript) - Post Series A Funded Startup with a Unique Networking Platform

-Test Engineer (Focus on Automation) - Post Series A Funded Startup

-Tech Lead/Senior Engineer (Java & PHP) - Disruptive Ecommerce Business, Post Series B Funded

-Tech Lead (Front-End, Node.JS) - Social Media & Brand Consulting Agency

Please get in touch to understand how we can be a resource to you, as well as
to learn further details on these opportunities. We offer a seamless
recruitment experience, unlike any other in the startup space. We will provide
full company and role description, verbally. In addition, we have met all of
our clients, so truly understand the environment and culture.

email: jonathan.peters@twentyrecruitment.com

------
pplante
Rentlytics, San Francisco, CA (or anywhere else)
[http://rentlytics.com](http://rentlytics.com) FULLTIME - Software Engineers

Apartment Investors are overwhelmed and unable to make effective decisions
using the data generated by their apartments every day. The status quo is full
of siloed data that can only be accessed via outdated web applications which
allow their users to download disjointed Excel reports. Rentlytics changes all
of this by bringing their data into one place, enabling the asset management
team to make better decisions with our analysis tools.

Today, our software provides trend analysis tools to let users discover
previously unseen spikes in their utilities, apartment refinishing costs,
marketing spend, or any of the 250 other data points we track for each
apartment. We need you to come help us build tools that help our users perform
complex analysis with the click of a button.

My co-founder Justin was a partner at a private equity firm that invested into
apartments across the USA. It is from his frustrations there that our product
was born. I built a few large social media analytics tools, mobile games, and
a number of analytics tools for other industries. Our engineering team is 3
people right now, we would like to add 2 more people by January 2014.

We use Python/Django for our backend, and Coffeescript with
Backbone/Marionette for the frontend application. Experience using these would
be great, but is not required.

If you're interested in changing an industry, then we should chat:
phil@rentlytics.com

------
abillman
Senior Software Engineer (Ruby on Rails Expert) - Indianapolis, IN

OurHealth is an entrepreneurial company based out of downtown Indianapolis. We
provide on-site clinics to mid to large size organizations and are seeking to
change healthcare. Join us!

Our primary objective over the next year is to deliver 2 closely related
applications. One has not been started, and is a rewrite of an existing
system, the other has been started. Both, we have slated to be written in Ruby
on Rails (using a yet to be determined mix of UI techniques that include but
aren’t limited to jQuery, CSS3, HTML5, SASS, HAML, and possibly some UI
framework such as AngularJS, Backbone, Ember, etc).

The reason for the other technologies is because of legacy systems we are sun-
setting (.Net applications), and future technologies we have evaluated, but
aren’t at the moment utilizing (Python, NodeJS, etc).

Ideally, a senior with a diverse background that has focused on Rails for the
past few years, but is open and willing to change, and bonus points for one
that is either active in the open source community (codes not only for work,
but for fun) and/or has a touch of entrepreneurial/change-the-world spirit.

Full job post here:
[http://ourhealth.hirecentric.com/jobs/45342.html](http://ourhealth.hirecentric.com/jobs/45342.html)

------
claireflmng
NumberFour AG - [http://www.numberfour.eu](http://www.numberfour.eu) \- Berlin
and Hamburg

We're an international team looking for engineers to help build a platform
that would enable 200 million businesses worldwide. Currently we have a team
of 25 engineers working in Hamburg and Berlin.

Take a look at what we're looking for below!

Lead Build and Release Engineer - Build, manage, and continuously improve the
build infrastructure for software development teams including implementation
of build scripts, continuous integration infrastructure and deployment tools.

Senior iOS Engineer - Create mobile device client libraries that expose the
power of the NumberFour platform through a well-designed and understandable
API

Senior Javascript Framework Engineer - Design, prototype and implement web
frontend using JavaScript and HTML5 technologies

Senior Java/Scala Engineer - Design and develop lightweight and performant
libraries, services and APIs for our business platform

Developer Tools Engineer - Design and develop features of our developer tools,
such as compiler, debugger, source editor, refactoring and deployment

Take a look at our full job listings here:
[http://numberfour.theresumator.com](http://numberfour.theresumator.com)

If you have any questions or are interested, feel free to get in contact with
me directly at claire@numberfour.eu

------
robalfonso
Tampa, FL - Directnic.com

We are a top 25, independent ICANN accredited domain name registrar and web
services company. We provide naming and hosting services to customers all over
the world and we're looking to grow. There's lots of change and opportunity
coming to our industry and we're looking for a talented, driven and innovative
developer to join our team.

Candidates should be:

\- experienced touching all aspects of the stack \- comfortable working with
vendor APIs \- proficient with Php (we use some perl, JAVA and C as well) \- a
quick study and able to pick up new technologies \- ready to tackle front and
back end systems \- continuously learning & building \- a self-starter \- a
team player \- a problem solver

More about us:

Our Tampa, FL offices are centrally located and easily accessible from all
over the Tampa Bay area. We offer generous benefits, competitive salary, food,
beverages, foosball and a flexible work environment. We give you three
monitors, your choice of OS and tools. Our engineers are a small, efficient
team; our devs carve off new projects and tackle them one-on-one, consulting
with other devs as they go. Everybody learns, everybody builds.

Please send your resume as well as a few sentences about your interest to
hr@dncholdingsinc.com. Github profiles, apps, projects and examples of
anything you've built is also appreciated.

------
soniantalent
__REMOTE __

Software Engineer, Clojure / Cloud

Sonian is looking looking for a highly motivated, goal-oriented individual who
will be responsible for designing and developing the software infrastructure
for a complex and highly distributed cloud-based application. The position
requires a deep knowledge of distributed computing, multi-threading,
concurrency, and functional programming. Sonian’s engineering team is
geographically distributed, so location is not essential.

Responsibilities

Design and deliver a highly scalable, available, and supportable fault-
tolerant SaaS application Produce well-documented, high quality software that
supports long term maintainability and extensibility Deliver within an
existing Agile methodology Comfortably develop in Mac and Linux environments

Requirements

5+ years commercial software development experience Experience designing,
scaling, and tuning a web-scale SaaS application Experience with Clojure or
functional programming strongly desired Experience in delivering distributed
applications a plus Familiarity with cloud based offerings like Amazon EC2 &
S3 and Rackspace Cloud Distributed source control experience with Git Strong
organizational skills Self-motivated and able to work independently Excellent
interpersonal and problem-solving skills US-based, capable of working in
remote team

To apply, please send a cover letter and your resume to jobs@sonian.net.
Please provide links to your github account or open source projects. Use
subject line “Software Engineer, Clojure / Cloud”.

------
ryporter
AMA Capital -- Palo Alto, CA. Full time. H1B okay.

AMA Capital trades billions of dollars per day in the foreign exchange
markets.

We are all engineers, and we all do a little bit of everything, designing and
implementing our own trading strategies and infrastructure. We are a very
small team (I am the only employee) and want to add one or two engineers who
will focus on strategy and/or on infrastructure. No experience or specific
knowledge of finance is required. However, you do need to be at least
interested in financial markets and to be able to implement your strategies
carefully in C++.

An example of an infrastructure project is designing and building a system for
logging to non-volatile memory. We generate large logs that cover everything
from prices to transaction data. NVDIMMs are a form of RAM that survives power
loss, and such hardware has been on the horizon for a while, but it is just
now becoming available to early adopters. Writes to NVDIMMs will be nearly
instantaneous and immediately durable. This project will be to develop an
NVDIMM-based system that simultaneously functions as a log, an IPC mechanism,
and a searchable database for analysis. Making this work will involve a number
of pieces: kernel drivers, CPU cache control, lock-free synchronization, a
daemon to write everything back to long-term (i.e. less expensive) storage,
and more. If this works well, we plan to open-source all the pieces.

Please visit
[http://amacapital.net/careers.html](http://amacapital.net/careers.html) to
learn more, and, if interested, apply to careers@amacapital.net.

------
zheng
Impermium ([https://www.impermium.com](https://www.impermium.com)) - Redwood
City, CA

Impermium is a leader in web security, protecting against account compromise,
counterfeit registrations, and malicious activity. We generate a real-time
risk profile for user activity, enabling sites to take immediate, proactive
action against abuse.

On the engineering side, we are primarily a Python shop, although we use the
Hadoop ecosystem extensively so there is some Java and we're playing around
with Scala. We are a small company of about 15 who are easy-going and super
fun to be around.

We're hiring for a couple positions right now, including:

* Senior Data Mining Research Engineer - We need someone who can go from a conversation about stochastic gradient boosting distributed decision trees to a prototype and from a prototype to a fast, scalable, and robust production model.

* Senior Software Engineer - You are an experienced, knowledgable developer who has a breadth of experience and can jump in and ship code on the first day. Experience with big data is a plus.

You can view the actual postings ([https://impermium.com/who-we-
are/jobs/index](https://impermium.com/who-we-are/jobs/index)). If either of
them seem interesting, feel free to send me an email (realglitch@gmail.com).

------
mfowler
Adonit (adonit.net) -- Grand Rapids, MI

We're looking for some awesome iOS and Objective-C engineers to help build
amazing products for creatives. We build tools that turn inspiration into
reality. With +1mm stylus sold and recent announced partnerships with Adobe
and Evernote, you will be integral to our success and continued growth.

Senior iOS Developer - You will be helping us conceptualize, test and build
our way to a great portfolio off mobile apps. You have experience creating
complex custom gestures and skills in OpenGL ES and/or Core Graphics. Your
strong background in application performance, tuning, and debugging,
understanding of XCode allows you to gracefully flow through the day on your
way to app development nirvana.

Senior Software Engineer - You will be helping us build, maintain and enhance
our SDKs. You can not only explain a state machine architecture to my
grandmother but convince her why it's the right choice. You are obsessive
about clear, clean and readable code over complex patterns and abstractions
and encouraged by hard problems and applying creative solutions. Objective-C
runs through your veins and have experience working with Bluetooth LE devices
and byte streams.

Our software and design team are located in the comfortable and friendly
midwest Grand Rapids, MI. We are profitable, well funded and ready to conquer
the world. We're looking for candidates that are semi-local or willing to
relocate to the area. It's an awesome town to live in and a great team to work
with.

If you're interested, drop us an email at software.jobs@adonit.net

------
LBFlurry
Flurry - www.flurry.com - San Francisco, CA

Flurry is optimizing mobile experiences for people everywhere. Flurry’s
market-leading analytics software is in over 350,000 smartphone and tablet
apps on over 1.2 billion devices worldwide, giving the company the deepest
understanding of mobile consumer behavior. Flurry has turned this insight into
accelerated revenue and growth opportunities for app developers, and more
effective advertising solutions for brands and marketers to engage their
audiences on mobile devices. Flurry has raised over $50 million in venture
funding and has offices in San Francisco, New York, London, Chicago and
Mumbai.

We are looking for several awesome engineers to join the team:

Android Engineer- You can assume a key role as contributor of highly valued,
high-profile functionality in our SDKs, which are used on 90% of Android & iOS
devices.

Sr. Software Engineer- Our Advertising team is the force behind our robust
mobile ad network, AppCircle. This team is responsible for pushing the edge of
mobile advertising and scaling complex machine learning algorithms. Our Ad
team leverages the largest database of mobile user behavior in the world to
build a platform that connects publishers and advertisers to consumers across
every mobile operating system.

If interested, please feel free to email luke.beseda@flurry.com

------
aubergene
Data Visualization Developer, Bloomberg - New York, NYC, NY

We are looking for a data visualization developer to join Bloomberg's Visual
Data team. You will be a part of a small group of talented designers and
programmers in establishing Bloomberg as a global leader in data
visualization. With Bloomberg's trove of data at your fingertips, you will be
delivering consumer facing products that emphasize exploration and discovery
while engaging and delighting users.

Examples of Visual Data products: \- Billionaires:
[http://www.bloomberg.com/billionaires/](http://www.bloomberg.com/billionaires/)
\- State-by-State: [http://www.bloomberg.com/visual-data/state-by-
state/](http://www.bloomberg.com/visual-data/state-by-state/)

You will be key in selecting the tools, technologies, and development of best
practices. You will report to the R&D Head of Visual Data and work closely
with designers and editors.

Qualifications:

Qualified candidates will have 5 or more years of experience developing web
applications, services, or data visualizations and find much of the following
list familiar:

\- JavaScript \- HTML/CSS \- Ruby, Python, Node.js

You can also email me directly at jburgess29@bloomberg.net

[http://jobs.bloomberg.com/job/New-York-Data-Visualization-
De...](http://jobs.bloomberg.com/job/New-York-Data-Visualization-Developer-
Job-NY/13577500/)

H1B sponsorship is possible

------
archerabi
Frontend Developer (Hamilton,New Jersey and Cambridge,Massachusetts)

Voxware, Inc. a leading supplier of voice–based solutions for the logistics
workforce is seeking an experienced web/cloud developer. The central
responsibility of this position is to work on Voxware’s cutting edge cloud
offerings and help develop new web based functionality as well as expand on
existing features.

RESPONSIBILITIES:

    
    
         1.         Design and develop modern UI using HTML5, CSS, Javascript and related frameworks.
         2.         Work with the engineering team on developing and managing scalable cloud solutions.
         3.         Work with the QA and product management teams to ensure product quality and usability.
    
    

Desired Skills and Experience

    
    
         1.         Bachelors or Masters degree in Engineering, Computer Science or related field.
         2.         2+ years of relevant experience in designing and developing web based products.
         3.	        Strong basic programming skills and understanding of data structures and algorithms.
         4.	        Experience with modern Javascript frameworks like Backbone and JQuery as well as platforms like Nodejs.
         5.	        Experience with hosting services like EC2 and AWS.
         6.	        Familiarity with build engineering functions (using tools such as Maven, Git and Hudson).
         7.	        Ability to work independently in a fast-paced environment.
         8. 	Strong analytical and communication skills.
    

We have a very relaxed work environment. If this sounds like something you
like, please send your resumes and github links to areddy@voxware.com

------
lamplightr
Toronto - Uken Games

Software Engineer (full time)

Uken is looking for talented software engineers to become members of our core
development team.

You'd be working on meaningful things like:

\- creating performant, cross-platform games;

\- building game features that are deployed weekly to our millions of players;

\- writing beautiful, maintainable code with extensive test coverage.

Your background should include:

\- proven software engineering skills;

\- excellent understanding of web architecture;

\- the ability to communicate clearly;

\- an appetite to learn, grow, and take on increasingly more responsibility;

\- a strong desire to build something that people really want.

It'd be a big plus if you have:

\- experience developing games;

\- experience building applications for mobile platforms;

\- contributed to an open source project (include your github profile);

\- experience with the technologies we use: ruby on rails, objective-c,
javascript, nginx, mysql, linux. We believe in a fun & meaningful work
environment:

\- you'll be equipped with a MacBook Pro/Air, 27" monitors, iOS/Android
device;

\- stock options and competitive salaries;

\- full health, dental, vision coverage;

\- snacked-filled kitchen and booster juice breaks;

\- catered breakfast, lunch, and dinner;

\- convenient location downtown Toronto

About Us

Uken is one of the only true cross platform gaming companies around. We build
fun social and mobile games that make people stare, smile, jump, and feel
awesome inside. We have a quirky nerdy culture that fosters creativity,
collaboration, quality ideas, and a data driven mindset. We believe in moving
quickly and improving constantly and that mantra is reflected in the weekly
updates we make to our games and internal technologies. We have an appetite
for pushing technical boundaries and we’ve done exactly that with HTML5. We
work on products that are used by millions of people everywhere and we’re just
getting started.

------
blo
San Francisco, CA - FULLTIME + INTERN (NO REMOTE) - Early-stage (0.5-2+%
equity)

Vurb ([http://vurb.com](http://vurb.com)) - Max Levchin funded startup -
[http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/20/contextual-content-
engine-v...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/20/contextual-content-engine-vurb-
wants-to-make-the-internet-seamless)

We're creating a better way for people to search, browse, and share on the
Internet, by connecting the services we use in a contextual way that's more
usable, efficient, and social (e.g., no more having lots of windows/tabs
open). We do this through unique UX/UI combined with search, machine learning,
big data, and other fun technologies.

We're looking for people who are interested in:

* JavaScript (node.js, backbone.js) - generalist / full-stack development

* Search / Data Science - search / classification / ranking, machine learning, recommendations, NLP, data crawling/processing

* Mobile (iOS, Objective-C) - development of native apps on iPhone/iPad and Android

We're stealth but funded by Max, Drew Houston (Dropbox), Naval Ravikant
(AngelList), Michael Arrington (CrunchFund), and many others. If you're
looking to join a small team that solves complex problems and is making
something people will use daily, then come find out what we're up to.

jobs@vurb.com | [http://vurb.com/jobs](http://vurb.com/jobs) | angel.co/vurb

------
ipster
AllTrails and AllSnow

[http://alltrails.com](http://alltrails.com)
[http://allsnow.com](http://allsnow.com)

FULLTIME Rails / iOS / Android Engineers / Designers San Francisco (preferred)
/ Los Angeles / NYC / Remote / H1B

AllTrails is hiring! We're building Yelp for the outdoors - the best way to
discover and share hiking trails and outdoor activities around you. We're
helping people rediscover the outdoors and having lots of fun in the process.
Camping and snowboarding benefits, anyone?

We just launched our brand new site in partnership with National Geographic
([http://alltrails.com/partners/national_geographic](http://alltrails.com/partners/national_geographic))
and have the #1 outdoors app in the Apple and Android stores (try searching
for 'Hiking'). We also have the #1 Snow sports app on iPhone.

Our company was AngelPad incubated, is funded by 500Startups and consists of a
strong team from Google / Microsoft / Facebook with previous startup
experience. We also have the author of an O'Reilly Android book, and a core
committer to Homebrew on the team. We're looking for exceptional full stack
Rails and mobile developers (Android and iOS) and designers.

If your idea of sunlight is more than just sitting in front of a really bright
monitor all day, we'd love to hear from you!
[http://alltrails.com/jobs](http://alltrails.com/jobs) or jobs@alltrails.com

------
Okvivi
Jello Labs - Senior Engineer - New York City -
[http://jellolabs.com/jobs](http://jellolabs.com/jobs) (fulltime, onsite)

We are building something awesome around mobile commerce, trying to connect
the people who make products directly with the consumers who love them.

Our current stack is Go (all our backends are in Go), PostgreSQL, AngularJS
and ObjectiveC and we picked them thoughtfully because they are the right
tools that will help us move fast and build high quality products.

I was at Google for 5 years building the google finance charts, gmail's
multiple inboxes, some maps infrastructure, and the like. My co-founder was at
Fab for a little under a year.

We have a fantastic team -
[http://jellolabs.com/team](http://jellolabs.com/team) \- are seed funded, and
growing quickly.

More details [http://jellolabs.com/jobs](http://jellolabs.com/jobs), or simply
email hey@jellolabs.com.

\-----------------------

Lead iOS Engineer

We're looking for an iOS developer with a great sense of UX, that can both
build the best iOS app out there and also help give valuable feedback on
building some industry-leading world class UX.

More details [http://jellolabs.com/jobs](http://jellolabs.com/jobs), or simply
email hey@jellolabs.com.

------
aturley
TheLadders - [http://theladders.com](http://theladders.com) \- New York, NY

Help us find the right job for the right person.

We're looking for Frontend Developers to help build a site that's useful and
enjoyable. Currently our list of technologies includes Javascript, jQuery,
Sass, Compass, Backbone.js, Require.js and Jasmine, so if you have experience
with these things and are passionate about them, then great, we'd love to talk
to you. But we also know that things can change quickly, and the tools we use
today could be obsolete in a year, so what we're really looking for is smart
people who are excited about frontend development.

We take care of our engineers by providing great benefits and pay, as well as
sending them to conferences and training courses to make sure that their
skills stay sharp and that they are familiar with the most current industry
practices and news. Our engineering team is also a recognized thought leader
in Jessica Fletcher-based internet memes. And our "Make It Sew" attitude means
you'll never be far from interesting and challenging work that keeps the
company running. To learn more about what we do, take a look at our developer
blog ([http://dev.theladders.com/](http://dev.theladders.com/)).

If you're down with the truth that I'm swinging, please send me an email
(aturley@theladders.com) and let me know why. Priority will be given to emails
that include ascii art of cats, ALF, or boats.

------
ivanzhao
Notion – San Francisco

"We shape our tools, and thereafter our tools shape us"

The goal is to democratize software. Quite a shame that 30 years into personal
computing, an average person's interaction still caps at word-processing. We'd
like to change that.

A beautiful loft/artist office in the Mission. Best investors out there. Right
now just a few of us.

You will be part of the founding team. You need to be able to make things and
think conceptually. Experience with system design would be great.

ivan@makenotion.com

------
mzone
Machine Zone - Mobile Gaming Startup (YC 2008) - Full time in Palo Alto, CA

www.machinezone.com

We are focused on creating the most engaging free-to-play mobile social games
in the world. After launching in 2008 with Y Combinator, Machine Zone has seen
explosive annual growth with its highly successful free-to-play games,
including Game of War: Fire Age, iMob, Original Gangstaz, Global War, iMob 2,
Race or Die 2, and new releases on the horizon. To date, the company has well
over 40 million downloads of their iPhone games. We operate profitably and
have raised two rounds of funding from Anthos Capital, Baseline Ventures, and
Menlo Ventures.

Winner of the Crunchies Award (Techcrunch), we are a unique, highly talented
and ambitious team of free-to-play game experts and rock-star engineers, all
focused on building highly engaging mobile experiences for its gamers. We
continue to expand our teams and look for top talent around the world to build
not only the most exciting technical and social projects in mobile gaming, but
to help create the best gaming company.

We are currently looking for any and all sharp, driven engineers but are
particularly interested in talented individuals with backgrounds in:

-DevOps or Systems Engineering

-Big Data, BI, or Backend Engineering

-Android, C++, or Server-Side Game Development

We pay competitively and have excellent perks (including catered lunches,
onsite massages and house cleaning services, snacks, etc.)

If you are interested please shoot a quick email with your resume and any
relevant links to akoike@machinezone.com

------
bdotdub
Timehop – [http://timehop.com/jobs](http://timehop.com/jobs) \- NYC

iOS Engineer - We're looking for an awesome iOS engineer who knows the ins,
outs, and annoyances of the iOS platform. We're a venture backed startup
(Spark + OATV) that is making reminiscing online fun by taking your digital
exhaust (ditial photos, tweets, checkins, etc) and showing you the most
interesting things you've done on this day in history.

In an age where we're creating more digital data than ever before, we're
trying to take the 90% of stuff that isn't real time and searching for the
important signals and making it useful again.

Our stack is mostly Rails with PG (and decommissioning Mongo). As of late,
we're adding more and more Go into our stack. As part of the iOS team, you'd
be contributing to the iOS efforts on all fronts: making major decisions about
how the codebase progresses (libraries, code conventions, etc), major part in
hiring, etc. Since we're a small startup, you'd also have a huge amount of
input into the product.

We're also looking for junior iOS folks as well!

We've raised $4mm thus far and have got a bunch still in the bank :)

Shoot me and email, I'd love to hear from you! benny@timehop.com (tech
cofounder)

------
jasonchen913
MongoDB the leading NoSQL database is seeking top notch talent! Varies
Locations - New York, Palo Alto, Dublin, and Toronto to name a few... (We are
growing!)

Experience with non-relational databases is not needed. We will provide an
intensive training course that will teach you the inside and outs of MongoDB.

\- Hot Jobs -

-SOLUTION ARCHITECT: Solutions Architects are responsible for guiding our customers and users to design and build reliable, scalable systems using MongoDB. The Solutions Architecture team at MongoDB is made up of seasoned software architects, entrepreneurs and developers who take direct responsibility for customer success, including the design of their software, deployment and operations. Customer/ client facing experience is required.

-CONSULTING ENGINEER: As a technical consultant, you'll be MongoDB's ambassador to our clients and other MongoDB users. Consultants can assist with all phases of MongoDB implementations, such as configuration, testing, optimization, deployment architecture a best practices reviews.

-TECHNICAL SERVICES ENGINEER: Our global services team is experienced in development, networking, security, support, systems, and much more. Successful members of the Technical Services team will not only be comfortable diving into uncharted waters, but will be excited to solve new problems facing companies today. These individuals are well versed with anything and everything

\- And Much More! -

\- If you are interested, please send your resume or online profile to
careers@mongodb.com - We will review your profile/ resume and contact you if
there is good match.

------
cmer
Codified [http://www.codified.co](http://www.codified.co) \- Toronto, ON &
Montreal, QC

We're one of the fastest growing startups in Canada, and we're still in
private beta!

We're building a brand new type of social marketplace and have significant
traction and engagement. We're currently seeing ~80mm page views/month and 34%
daily actives across 3 platforms (web, iOS, Android). In case you're not
familiar with metrics, these are insane numbers. CEO has successfully
built/sold startups in the past. We're also VC funded.

Our team consists of 14, mostly technical, guys and gals. We have offices in
Toronto and Montreal.

We only hire extremely talented, smart, nice people we'd want to hang out
with. Our team of engineers is unanimous: this is the best, most talented team
they've ever worked with. And we want to keep improving it!

These are the key positions we're looking to fill right now:

* Senior Android Engineer - Our Android app is still new and constantly growing in popularity. * Intermediate/Senior iOS engineer - Half our traffic comes from iOS! * Interactive Designer (UI/UX designer) - looking for someone who can design fun and catchy stuff rather than corporate and boring. Everything design/branding-wise needs to be done. We're running on Bootstrap right now and we're not so proud of it. ;-)

These positions are open in either Toronto or Montreal. We'd love to chat with
you to see if there's a fit. Please reach out by email at jobs@codified.co .

Thanks!

------
philmarland
Osper - Building a Bank for Children (London, UK) -
[https://meetosper.com/#workwithosper](https://meetosper.com/#workwithosper)

We teach young people how to manage money. Using ground-breaking payment
technology combined with beautiful and simple apps we teach 8 - 18 year olds
how to save, budget and spend responsibly. We believe that if you put young
people in the driving seat, they learn valuable life-long lessons.

Our team have worked at companies like Spotify, Zipcar, M-Pesa and McKinsey,
and we have successful and influential investors and advisors on board with
highly relevant backgrounds who are helping us achieve our vision.

We are looking for folks who were geeky about money when they were kids (their
lemonade stand went international!) and understand how technology can be used
to empower and educate. We are building a team that is passionate about
building simple and delightful front end experiences, sophisticated but
elegant backends, and never forgets that the user comes first.

Currently hiring:

\- Frontend (Phonegap, Backbone) developer \- Backend (Python, Postgres)
developer

Find out more
([https://meetosper.com/#workwithosper](https://meetosper.com/#workwithosper))
or get in touch at jobs@meetosper.com

------
kylebarbato10
Counsyl | S. San Francisco | Full Stack & Web Developers

We've invented the Counsyl Test, a breakthrough diagnostic intended for
parents planning to start a family. The test won the Wall Street Journal
Innovation Award for Medicine, was named one of Scientific American's "Top 10
World Changing Ideas," and was featured in the New York Times. Our test is now
prescribed by physicians for more than 2.5% of all births in the United
States.

The cost of sequencing human genomes is plunging - over 5x faster than the
cost of computing; the potential impact on preventive healthcare and the
medical landscape is boundless. The science is there but the scale isn't.
That's where Counsyl comes in. We are building the technology platform to make
genomics useful and accessible to everyone. The vast majority of our
operations are powered by our own custom-built infrastructure on a
Python/Django/Postgres stack, from ordering to lab processing to billing.
We’re building new tools, new workflows, and new infrastructure to solve the
challenging problems of a technology startup involved with not just bits, but
also interconnected physical components like lab robotics and patient samples.

email resume to kyle.barbato@counsyl.com

------
codified
Codified Genomics - Houston TX codifiedgenomics.com

The software you write at Codified will influence healthcare decisions for
thousands of patients. We do clinical genomic variant analysis. We take exome
sequence data and predict clinical outcome for the variants we observe in
patients, which is then used by clinicians to inform diagnosis. To do this, we
aggregate large amounts of additional data on individual genes and variants,
and apply a series of proprietary algorithms.

We're growing our software engineering team. At Codified your responsibilities
will be wide - you will probably end up touching every piece of software we
write, with an emphasis on the user facing applications. We are currently
using GWT and MySQL with some scripting in Python. Successful candidates will
be productive with Java and comfortable working in a Linux environment.

We have a large number of interesting projects under active development,
spanning natural language processing, machine learning, user interface design
and of course sequence analysis.

A willingness to learn is more important to us than a Biology background, but
the job will require you to learn the basics of the Biology that we're working
with.

Preference will be shown to candidates in the Houston area.

Send resumes to codifiedgenomics@gmail.com

------
skhim
Brilliant - [https://brilliant.org](https://brilliant.org) \- San Francisco,
CA

Brilliant is an online problem solving community for high school and college
students with exceptional talent in math, science, and engineering. Our
mission is to find these talented youth around the world and connect them to
each other and to life-changing opportunities.

In our first year, Brilliant has attracted over 150,000 math and science
enthusiasts from over 135 countries, and we are growing rapidly. To learn more
about Brilliant's mission, watch CEO Sue Khim's TEDx talk
([http://tedxtalks.ted.com/video/Scouting-for-Intellect-Sue-
Kh...](http://tedxtalks.ted.com/video/Scouting-for-Intellect-Sue-Khim))

Our open positions are:

* Software Engineer: Front-end ([http://bit.ly/1aJFyro](http://bit.ly/1aJFyro))

* Software Engineer: Backend ([http://bit.ly/1g2i2tq](http://bit.ly/1g2i2tq))

* UI/UX Designer ([http://bit.ly/18rjL7E](http://bit.ly/18rjL7E))

* Data Scientist

Apply through our website at
[https://brilliant.org/about/](https://brilliant.org/about/), or by emailing
jobs@brilliant.org.

------
streeter
Educreations ([http://www.educreations.com](http://www.educreations.com)) -
Full Time in Palo Alto, CA

Want to use your skills as a force for good to improve education for all?
Here's your chance. We believe that the world's best teachers should be
available to all students.

As a first step, we've made it extremely easy for teachers to teach online.
Our application (top-50 overall, top-10 in education) transforms the iPad into
the easiest way to record lessons to teach with, and millions of teachers and
students in over thousands of schools are using it learn from each other
anytime, anywhere.

Educreations was part of the first cohort of Imagine K12 and we are funded by
Accel Partners, NewSchools Venture fund and other top angels.

We're looking for some sharp, passionate people to help us redefine online
teaching and learning. We've set out to make a dent in the future of teaching
and learning and if this sounds like something you're interested in, get in
touch.

We are looking for:

    
    
        Strong Python or Objective C Engineers
        Visual Designers
    

[http://educreations.wufoo.com/forms/join-
educreations/](http://educreations.wufoo.com/forms/join-educreations/)

------
bps4484
American Efficient - San Mateo, CA - Full Time Front End Engineer

American Efficient (www.americanefficient.com) builds software products that
create a more sustainable world. We work with utilities to put energy
efficient products and services into the hands of homeowners. We want people
to be informed about how easy it is to live their lives in a sustainable way.
Our small team works fast; we're young, growing, making great products and
having fun doing it.

We're looking for someone who can become our resident master of HTML, CSS, and
JavaScript; essentially you will lord over all things front-end. We want you
to walk in with a discriminating eye and firm sense of the right way to do
things. Two of our current products are AngularJS, API-based Single Page
Applications and two others are Jquery based multi-page flows.

In addition to working with the design team to create beautiful, cutting-edge
UIs, you will also build out our UI framework and be a source for industry
trends and fresh, creative approaches. You'll be able to do all of this while
making the world a better place in a very real way.

Skills

* Significant JavaScript, HTML, and CSS experience

* AngularJS and SASS experience a plus

* Portfolio of websites you have developed on in the past

* Design ability a plus

Contact bsherry@americanefficient.com to learn more.

------
ketralnis
Hipmunk is hiring engineers of all sorts including full-stack (or front-end or
back-end if you have a preference), iOS, Android.

We're also looking for a Director of Public Relations (or Sr. PR Manager
depending on experience)

See [http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs](http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs) for more
details. You can email the address on that page or me at david at hipmunk dot
com and I can forward you on to the hiring manager

------
lacodajobs
Lacoda - Philadelphia, PA

[http://www.lacoda.com/jobs](http://www.lacoda.com/jobs)

Lacoda is hiring Python developers! We're passionate about Python, and we use
test-driven development extensively.

We're building a web application that does loan management for real estate
lending. Our product makes it possible for lenders to do business faster, so
they can fund more construction that creates better homes for real people.

Send us an email: jobs@lacoda.com

------
chuckd1356
SimpleCharters, Inc. - Portsmouth, NH. (45 min from Boston, 4 hours to NYC, 1
hour to mountains, 1 min to ocean)

We're a marketplace for booking private jets, instantly. Looking for front-end
& back-end devs. Application written in PHP/MYSQL (CodeIgniter), small (but
critical) pieces in Node.js and Python.

Preferably candidates interested in aviation or luxury lifestyle.

([http://www.simplecharters.com](http://www.simplecharters.com))

~~~
jzwinck
There's something wrong with your website--when I first visit each of the
pages, some totally other page appears first. It has a black or dark grey
background with some tabs in a column along the left edge. It is quickly
replaced by the proper site each time, after being visible for perhaps 200ms.
I tried to find a contact address to send this to, but your site makes it
really hard to contact you (except via "Live Chat" which I am wary of). Well,
hopefully you find an easy fix. If it helps, page loads are probably slower
than average for me because I'm on the other side of the world.

~~~
chuckd1356
Hey thanks for the heads up. I'll take a look.

------
smikhanov
Fountain Digital Labs - Python developer - London, UK

We are a funded one year old startup working on children's iPad app with
interactive video as a core offering. We want to find a new way for children
to learn about the world around them using something that looks like a TV app
on the iPad but is way smarter, more interactive and enjoyable.

Our product is currently in pre-alpha stage and is planned for a limited
release this Christmas. Of engineers working on the product, one person is
responsible for the iPad app, three more are working remotely on the Python-
based backend. The backend is an elastic video processing system: ffmpeg-based
transcoding, dynamic allocation of EC2 instances, tons of supported video
inputs, strong focus on the resulting video quality and crazy scalability, all
managed via a custom web panel. We're looking for another backend expert to
join our team. If you'll join, you'll be the first permanent engineering hire.

At the moment we're based in Google Campus but will be moving to a new office
very soon. Compensation (and equity) is very competitive.

Buzzwords: Python, Bottle, ZeroMQ, boto, MongoDB, Redis.

Interested? Tell us about yourself: mikhanov@fountain-digital.com (my name is
Sergey).

------
knes
Pusher - [http://pusher.com/jobs](http://pusher.com/jobs) \- London, UK

We focus on making developers' life easier. Our first product is a set of APIs
that let you easily add realtime features to your applications or website. We
have a lot of new product in the pipeline and are looking to build new teams
around them.

Pusher as been around for 3 years, we are VC backed but been profitable 5
months now. We are currently a team of 10 based in Shoreditch, London.

As you can see from our job pages, we have a couple of open positions. The
most interesting one for the HN crowd would be:

* Platform Engineers : The current Pusher platform is only the start of our plans. We're looking for engineers who can help us build out our platform and help shape the way software is produced.

* Engineer Managers: We're currently looking for someone to help us shape and evolve our technical team. This role will take some of the process and culture responsibilities that are currently shared by our CTO and CEO.

All of these jobs are based in London.

Finally, our tech stack is Ruby, Haskell, Redis, Rails, Javascript & mySQL.

If you are in London and interested in creating awesome products that improve
developers' life, send us an email at jobs@pusher.com.

------
stevepike
SevenFifty -- www.sevenfifty.com -- New York, NY

We're looking for full-time software engineers to help change the beverage
alcohol business. Our stack is Rails backed by Postgres with Solr for search.

 _About the company._ Ever wonder how bars and restaurants buy their alcohol?
SevenFifty is modernizing the wholesale beverage alcohol industry, which is
massive but technologically antiquated. We're working with leading
wholesalers, bars, restaurants, and wine stores across the country. We're
funded, have revenues, and are on track to being profitable without additional
funding.

 _About your role._ You’ll be an early member of the engineering team and will
tackle a wide range of problems. You’ll get exposure to all aspects of web
application development. You'll work on hard problems like search and the
processing of structured and unstructured datasets. You’ll own user-facing
features from conception and design to deployment. You’ll also learn about the
wine and spirits industry, which is intellectually rich, occasionally bizarre,
and a ton of fun. (If interested, we’ll even help you further your formal
education in wine, spirits, or beer.)

You can email me directly at steve@sevenfifty.com.

------
diggan
Barcelona, Spain - Vreasy - Vacation rental software made easy

Looking for front-end and backend developers for a full-time position!

\----------------------------------------------------------

We're a small startup in Barcelona, pushing the boundaries on how easy it can
be to manage your properties for short-term rentals. We're working on
continuously being ahead of our competitors and we want more people to join us
in our office that is two minutes from the beach here in Barceloneta!

What we're looking for:

* We are looking for a developer who is versatile in both backend and frontend programming, but specialised in one of the them, preferably backend

* Knowledge and experience of OOP in PHP and how to use it in larger codebases

* Knows Git from inside out

* Comfortable with Test Driven Development - we are doing continuous deployment with CircleCI

* Works well in an agile environment

* Good team player - we work hard but also really enjoy each other’s company

Technologies we currently work with:

* OOP PHP and Ruby on Rails

* HTML/CSS (and Bootstrap)

* jQuery / jQuery mobile

* AngularJS

If you also like to play tabletennis and would like to spend some lunches on
the beach, that would be a plus. So, please send a message to jobs@vreasy.com
with an application or send an email to victor@vreasy.com /
victorbjelkholm@gmail.com (me) if you have any questions. A requirement is
that you speak english, even if we're located in Spain.

~~~
mixmastamyk
Arggh...

Barcelona (awesome) + (mildly irrational) dislike of PHP == cognitive
dissonance.

------
diggan
Barcelona, Spain - Vreasy - Vacation rental software made easy

Looking for front-end and backend developers for a full-time position!

\----------------------------------------------------------

We're a small startup in Barcelona, pushing the boundaries on how easy it can
be to manage your properties for short-term rentals. We're working on
continuously being ahead of our competitors and we want more people to join us
in our office that is two minutes from the beach here in Barceloneta!

What we're looking for:

* We are looking for a developer who is versatile in both backend and frontend programming, but specialised in one of the them, preferably backend

* Knowledge and experience of OOP in PHP and how to use it in larger codebases

* Knows Git from inside out

* Comfortable with Test Driven Development - we are doing continuous deployment with CircleCI

* Works well in an agile environment

* Good team player - we work hard but also really enjoy each other’s company

Technologies we currently work with:

* OOP PHP and Ruby on Rails

* HTML/CSS (and Bootstrap)

* jQuery / jQuery mobile

* AngularJS

If you also like to play tabletennis and would like to spend some lunches on
the beach, that would be a plus. So, please send a message to jobs@vreasy.com
with an application or send an email to victor@vreasy.com /
victorbjelkholm@gmail.com (me) if you have any questions. A requirement is
that you speak english, even if we're located in Spain.

~~~
pbiggar
May I say how awesome it is to see job posts mentioning CircleCI as part of
your workflow :)

------
shadchnev
LONDON, UK – full-time, permanent, on-site.

Makers Academy is a highly selective, full time, 12 week course in web
development. We teach how to think like a programmer and write beautiful code
using Ruby, JS, HTML&CSS, etc. as well as agile, TDD and other best practices.

We are a well funded startup with great backers and solid traction. We're
growing, so we're looking for more people to help us teach.

At the moment we're hiring a teaching assistant to assist our team of
teachers. Your job will be to help our students with practical aspects of web
development if our teachers are all busy. Our students spend 90% of time
coding and when they hit a block, someone from our team sits down with them to
pair. You will also be expected to help the teachers with curriculum
development and building internal software but you'll spend most of the time
pairing with students.

You are expected to have a CS degree or be a self-taught dev with 1-2 years of
experience. You're familiar with Ruby, Rails, Sinatra, JS, HTML, CSS, TDD and
OOP.

Our teachers are very experienced guys, great to learn from: \-
[http://skillsmatter.com/expert/java-jee/enrique-comba-
riepen...](http://skillsmatter.com/expert/java-jee/enrique-comba-riepenhausen)
\- [http://alexpeattie.com/](http://alexpeattie.com/)

You can get a very good idea of what our values and teaching process are from
our blog: [http://blog.makersacademy.com/](http://blog.makersacademy.com/)

If you're interested in joining our team, please email me at
evgeny@makersacademy.com.

------
sahil_videology
Baltimore, MD; Reston, VA; - Videology - FULL TIME, INTERN (H1B maybe if
already in US)

Videology Group -
[http://www.videologygroup.com/](http://www.videologygroup.com/)

Internet advertising startup looking primarily for server-side Java developers
(if your Java is rusty but you're good, drop us a note anyway). I was working
for a start-up called LucidMedia Networks (hence the "lmn" in the e-mail
address below), which got acquired by Videology. The Baltimore office is a
.NET shop, but the Reston office is Java on *nix (Mac for dev, Linux in
production, and no plans to use Microsoft anything for development). Our stack
is Java on Spring with MySQL and some NoSQL stores on AWS. We have some big
projects in the works involving big data and volume as we scale globally and
across mediums (video, mobile, etc.). Currently, our Reston platform alone
handles 4 billion requests a day.

Contact me directly at sahil_lmn@yahoo.com.

I actually got hired through a HN "Who is Hiring" thread, and I hired an
intern through these threads. These things do work!

Our office is walking distance from a metro-rail station on the Silver Line,
opening for service in a few months.

------
innonate
Picturelife - [https://picturelife.com/](https://picturelife.com/) \- New
York, NY

H1B and INTERN(s) welcome!

Picturelife is the best way to back up, organize, and access a lifetime of
photos and video. We're an insanely passionate team working on real tech to
solve a universal problem; and, we're looking to grow the team with people who
also love the problem we're trying to solve.

We're immediately hiring the following in in New York:

* Senior Android Engineer * Senior Rails/Backend Engineer

... and we'd still love to speak with anyone who writes code and loves their
photos.

More info about us: We're a growing team, with engineering offices in New York
and Chicago. We were founded by OMGPOP founder (and early YC alum) Charles
Forman, Threadless founder Jacob DeHart, and NY Tech Meetup President Nate
Westheimer (that's me). We've build a small and really excellent team, and
have an amazing list of friends for investors, including Spark, SV Angel,
Betaworks, David Karp, Founder Collective, Chris Dixon, Lerer Ventures,
Chicago Ventures, Highline, and many more.

Hope to you soon! Send inquiries or questions to nate.picturelife.com or
jobs@picturelife.com

Nate Westheimer CEO - Picturelife

------
rayhano
London, UK - Wigwamm, apps to make Real Estate simple

CO-FOUNDER WANTED

Tech team and funding in place. We have great domain expertise, but I am
personally missing the influence of a strong co-founder.

If you're interested, just say hi at +44 77 952 73 552 or rayhan@wigwamm.com

There is plenty of effort toward making the Real Estate searching experience
better.

But the underlying data sucks. So our first product is a Listing App that
helps answer the questions people genuinely ask when looking for a new home:
[http://wigwamm.com](http://wigwamm.com)

Real Estate is the only thing you cannot confidently research and transact
online. We want to change that, by innovating in the gaps (like property data
and price discovery).

Some of our prototypes:

Listing App- [http://wigwamm.co.uk](http://wigwamm.co.uk)

Property descriptions- [http://Proppycock.com](http://Proppycock.com)

New property browsing UI- [http://map.wigwamm.com](http://map.wigwamm.com)

An auction for rental property-
[http://old.wigwamm.com](http://old.wigwamm.com)

Mobile amalgamation of the new UI and auction-
[http://dev2.wigwamm.com](http://dev2.wigwamm.com)

------
speek
Weft - [http://weft.io](http://weft.io) \- Boston MA, San Francisco CA, or the
surrounding areas

    
    
      ===========================
      ====== What we do =========
      ===========================
    

We're Waze for Cargo. Building hardware to put inside of shipping containers
so our customers get realtime visibility into their supply chain. We're then
taking the info we get from the hardware and figuring out where the
bottlenecks in the supply chain are, predicting whether or not a shipment is
going to make it to its destination on time, and dynamically
rerouting/rescheduling shipments so that we can optimize the system as a
whole. Really neat stuff.

    
    
      ===========================
      ===== How we do it ========
      ===========================
    

Web stack -> clojure (immutant) + HANA (really scary database on crack) -- we
use middleman + enlive (and a bit of hiccup) for templating

Algorithms -> a dizzying mixture of oldschool and newschool techniques ;-)

Hardware -> prototyped with arduino, still using atmel uC but no longer
arduino-ey. Manufacture-ready. In the process of sourcing for large scale
manufacturing. Have some pilots running.

    
    
      ===========================
      ====== And the rest =======
      ===========================
    

We've got some very interesting partners and customers (ranging from telcos to
enterprise software providers to regional and international logistics
companies).

Looking for help at every point in the system (hardware, firmware, frontend,
backend, algorithms, mobile, etc).

If this sounds interesting, please shoot me an email at marc@weft.io!

------
joshuakarjala
Founders (Copenhagen, Denmark) * FULLTIME / REMOTE

Founders is a company creator – a one _stop_ shop for conceptualizing, testing
and scaling disruptive and innovative technology enabled companies.

In short, we build companies.

We are looking to bolster our technical team with people with experience in
all / either:

    
    
      * Frontend Development
      * Backend Development
      * DevOps
    

You will be an integral part of our tech team, working a variety of different
startups. We test and experiment with ideas at fast pace, and you will be
following projects from the earliest wireframes and prototypes to full fledged
demos.

Our stack currently looks something like this

    
    
      * Git
      * Python / Django
      * Postgres / Redis
      * jQuery / knockout.js
      * AWS / Digital Ocean / Heroku etc.
    

We aren't language / framework zealots, so if you are proficient in something
similiar don't let it keep you from applying!

ATT: REMOTE

    
    
      * We prefer candidates who are within 2*4 hours of GMT+2 so an realtime online communication can be present.
    

WHAT WE OFFER

    
    
      * Competetive salary
      * Independant working environment, where you go to take the lead on individual projects
      * Option to join succesful startups if you fall in love
    

WANT TO APPLY?

    
    
      * Resume
      * Github / bitbucket profile, portfolio or similiar
      * Short
    

Apply to: joshua@founders.as

Readmore: [http://founders.as/join*us/](http://founders.as/join*us/)

~~~
joshuakarjala
[http://founders.as/join-us/](http://founders.as/join-us/)

------
anbu5
Inspire this world. Challenge Yourself. Make an impact.

Orange Harp Inc, San Francisco, CA Looking for full stack engineers.

We are a small team working on a mobile platform to discover and buy socially
conscious products. We're an early stage startup located in San Francisco, CA.
You will get to learn everything about building a product and a company. You
will be rewarded with better than industry standard salary and equity options.
The most exciting of all is to use technology to inspire people and help them
to express themselves! The backend engineer role involves parsing and indexing
large amounts of data, create data backed solutions with complex algorithms
and expose them as REST APIs. Our goal is to be the #1 shopping destination on
mobile devices. The backend should scale to support hundreds of millions of
devices. The right candidate is a hacker at heart. Enjoys writing elegant,
robust, scalable and maintainable code using Ruby and Python. Loves learning
new technologies. Have the mindset to roll up their sleeves and contribute to
build a great product and a great company. Drop us a line if you would like to
talk to us - anbu@panacheup.com

------
pbiggar
CircleCI ([https://circleci.com/jobs](https://circleci.com/jobs)) - SF or
REMOTE fulltime (in the US)

At CircleCI we're building Heroku for Continuous Integration and Deployment.
We have traction and revenue and funding and great customers. Our customers
love us, because we move quickly and provide amazing support. Everyone talks
to customers a lot.

We're still a small team, so you'll have a large impact on company culture.
We're highly influenced by Valve's Employee handbook, and have as flat a
structure as we can.

Frontend Engineer - You'll work on improving our customer's experience. Our
frontend is a single page javascript app, using HamlCoffee, Less and Knockout.
Its a lot of fun to work on, but also needs a lot of work. We have a lot of
impressive features that our users need, everything from better visualizations
of deployment, to responsive features that work well on mobile, so you'll be a
really important part of the team. Experience with Angular would be
particularly cool.

Check out our jobs page at
[https://circleci.com/jobs](https://circleci.com/jobs).

------
MichaelTieso
Remote - Part time -
[http://travelblogsuccess.com](http://travelblogsuccess.com)

We manage a variety of WordPress clients. We are looking for an expert in
WordPress, PHP, CSS3, and HTML that will be helping us with the support
tickets that come through.

Key Responsibilities * Address all support tickets assigned to you. Support
tickets include technical support on WordPress related issues. * Optimize our
clients WordPress sites on a regular basis. * Communicate and follow-up with
clients on a regular basis on how their website is performing. * Be active on
our community forums.

Technical Skills / Requirements * Be an expert working with WordPress.
Experience with the WordPress API is a must. * Able to correct PHP errors and
troubleshoot them. * Able to create custom PHP functions in themes and plugins
on WordPress. * Eliminate malware on websites. * Optimizing slow-loading
websites, finding memory leaks, optimizing server response. Web optimization
including image compression, minification, concatenation, etc. * You know your
way around W3 Total Cache and WP Super Cache very well. * Know your way around
cPanel/WHM * Able to create child themes and plugins. * Has a good working
knowledge of color theory, layout and design principles and typography. Does
not need to know how to create graphics, only how they should look. * Have
extensive up-to-date knowledge in SEO * Familiar with the most popular social
media channels. * Comfortable working with MySQL and phpMyAdmin.

We're a small team of just two people who travel the world. We're looking to
expand the technical services we offer and build an awesome team.

Please email support@travelblogsuccess.com if you're interested.

------
timisganitis
DoubleDutch - [http://doubledutch.me/jobs](http://doubledutch.me/jobs) \- San
Francisco, CA

FULL TIME + INTERN (NO REMOTE)

We build mobile event apps for iOS, Android and HTML5 platforms. We are a
tight-knit team that likes working together and is passionate about making our
product the best in its class.

A couple of the engineering positions we are hiring for:

* iOS Developer: Are you passionate about building great mobile experiences? Are you excited by the challenge of engineering a responsive, data-intensive app that has to work in low-connectivity situations (conference halls packed with thousands of WiFi-enabled devices)? Do you want to work on a codebase that has been completely rebuilt for iOS 7? Are you ready to prototype new features taking advantage of the exciting new technologies available in iOS 7? Come join us!

* Web Developer: Are you depressed because no one in the startup world is interested in your extensive experience with C#? We have several MS alumni and our entire backend is built on a Microsoft stack.

Check out our jobs page for the full listings:
[http://doubledutch.me/jobs](http://doubledutch.me/jobs)

Apply at jobs@doubledutch.me

------
jcaudle
Squaremouth - Senior Rails Developer - Remote or Office Based (IN or FL)

Squaremouth is looking for an experienced Rails developer to improve the
fastest growing travel insurance comparison site in the U.S.

The right developer could work remotely or from either of our offices in Fort
Wayne, IN or St. Petersburg, FL.

We foster a collaborative learning environment and share all the important
duties that keep our site going.

For more information check out www.squaremouth.com/careers.

------
dnerdy
Pac Global Insurance Brokerage, Inc - REMOTE or Los Angeles, CA

Full stack Rails developer.

This is a somewhat unique position for the hiring thread. We're looking for
someone to take over the development of our website and related back office
tools. You would be a one man show working closely with our Operations Manager
and have lots of control with respect to scheduling and the technologies we
use. Our existing contractors are HN readers (they're the ones helping us make
this post). We're looking to take someone on full time. They've used modern
tools/frameworks and kept the code base in good order. The point is this:
you'll be taking over a well maintained project... not walking into a
nightmare.

We think this is a good opportunity for someone who would like to work solo
but also be secure in a full-time position.

[https://pacglobalins.com](https://pacglobalins.com)

[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/40899/full-stack-
ruby-...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/40899/full-stack-ruby-on-
rails-developer-in-la-pac-global-insurance?a=NSABMoX6&searchTerm=rails)

jobs@pacglobalins.com

------
skwp
Reverb.com - [http://jobs.reverb.com](http://jobs.reverb.com) Chicago, IL -
Full Time, Local

We're rocking the world with a marketplace for musicians! Buy & sell vintage
and used guitars, effects, drums, etc. Launched in early 2013, we're funded,
are generating real revenue, and growing aggressively.

We're working with Rails 3.2, Ruby 1.9/2.0 and domain driven and service
oriented architecture. We're looking for Senior Rubyists and iOS developers.
Competitive salary, stock options, insurance, flexible vacation, and a
discount on music gear are all part of the package.

Developers with full stack knowledge or specialized knowledge are both welcome
to apply. We want people who are product focused and self motivated. This is a
tiny team and a chance to make a huge impact.

p.s. You get to work out of a world class music shop surrounded by rare and
vintage gear.

Apply here: [http://jobs.reverb.com](http://jobs.reverb.com) or email yan at
reverb.com Learn more about us:
[http://kareer.me/discover/reverb](http://kareer.me/discover/reverb)

------
_br
BloomReach - [http://bloomreach.com/careers](http://bloomreach.com/careers)

Mountain View, California

H1B, Intern, Full-time are all welcome

BloomReach is a small, fast-growing startup with offices in Mountain View, CA
and Bangalore, India, and we’re tackling one of the Internet’s most
fundamental problems: helping leading online businesses get their high quality
and relevant content found by their consumers, when and where they want it.

BloomReach’s big data applications and technology drive revenue by consuming
web wide and site data to interpret consumer demand and deliver relevant user
experiences on any marketing channel.

We have open positions in Data Science, Engineering, Sales, Product and
Engagement Management, and Human Resources. If you don't find a position that
interests you, fill out a generic application and let us know what you want to
work on- we're just looking for smart, talented people to help us continue
making BloomReach an amazing place to work.

For engineering positions, if you can also send at least one cool piece of
code, or a link to something you’ve built, or a hack that you’re proud of,
we’d love to see it!

------
bizerda
Stealth - Munich, Germany - Full-time, permanent Candidates can come from
anywhere around the globe and do not need to speak German.

We are an ambitious, Munich-based, start-up looking to build the next
generation search engine. We’re looking for equally ambitious talent to join
our team as we research, develop, and apply state-of-the-art search and data
technology.

Our office culture is centered around curiosity, playing with new ideas, and
pushing boundaries. It is a place to experiment—so we’re most interested in
candidates who are passionate about learning.

Candidates must also be comfortable working in a fast-paced environment with
challenging and, at times, demanding team. We are a team who are driven to
push technology to the next level.

The technologies we’re working with include, but aren’t limited to: . Map-
Reduce . Social signals . Distributed systems . Machine-learning/Boosted
decision trees . Text mining . NLP . Feature Extraction . Distributed Learning
. Big data . Indexing, Fast-Tiers . Web-Crawling, Deep-Web

Candidates must have a background in mathematics, computer science, electrical
engineering, information technology, or something similar. He/she must have
good coding fundamentals and the ability to learn new languages quickly. An
interest in attacking challenges around state-of-the-art technology is a must.

Preferable: knowledge of Python/C/C++ . Preferable: knowledge of either
Machine Learning, NLP, Distributed Systems, Crawling, Indexing, or Data
Science.

We also have positions for front-end and mobile developers.

First step in the recruitment process is an online coding challenge. Submit
your CV/resume to jobs@cliqz.com and we will send you the challenge.

------
azinman2
Empirical (ex-MIT PhD/Google, VC-backed) - San Francisco (downtown)

\- iOS devs (full-time or consulting)

\- Android devs (full-time or consulting)

\- Scala devs (consulting)

ABOUT US:

We're a small shop funded by Floodgate, Greylock, and a few choice angels with
a very chill, design-oriented, and highly skilled team.

Even though we're all ex-MIT and overly educated, we only care about skill set
and your passion -- not your resumé.

OUR PRODUCT:

We're building a mobile app that will change how we chat/communicate on mobile
phones. The vast majority of the Internet including this message is stuck in a
paradigm of writing in blank text boxes. This unstructured methodology for
communication is pervasive in everything digital and stems from desktops where
keyboards make this plausible. On mobile phones, input sucks whether it's
typing or speech recognition. Instead, we recognize that many of the types of
things we wish text & email are better "app-ified" or "structured," and in
doing so we enables lighter-weight communication across individuals & groups
with the ability for the phone to intelligently aid in the situation.

We're launching within the next few months....

Email me at aaron@empiric.al

------
jetcom
Iterable ([http://iterable.com](http://iterable.com)) - San Francisco, CA.

We're a bunch of ex-Google and Twitter engineers who are hellbent on creating
the next generation email optimization platform. This means writing code that
improves the lives of our customers (series seed and series A companies) and
their millions of email subscribers.

We're using a powerful, modern, lean tech stack (Scala, Play! Framework,
AngularJS, ElasticSearch, Postgres, CoffeeScript, LESS) that allows us to ship
code to production many times a day. Not familiar with some of these? No
problem- we'll give you more than enough time to ramp up and learn. Working on
a small, nimble team like ours means that there's no bureaucracy and no red
tape- we like to move fast and get shit done.

You'll get to work with us at our office at Kleiner Perkins' startup
incubation space in SoMa. Interested? You can take a look at our jobs page
[http://iterable.com/jobs](http://iterable.com/jobs) or personally drop me a
note at andrew at [mycompanydomain]. Thanks!

------
kevin1024
Kailua, Hawaii - Real Geeks - Full-stack Rails dev

Real Geeks is looking for a top-notch Rails developer to help it expand its
business. We are a small team with big ideas taking the online real estate
world by storm.

Our CRM is built in Ruby on Rails and we have some ambitious ideas to take it
to the next level. We run hundreds of real estate websites running a CMS built
in Python+Django with a MySQL datastore. * Real estate data is all stored in
MongoDB, served up over an HTTP API written in Python/Tornado * Varnish for
our front-end caching as well as load-balancing our MongoDB servers * Redis
for general caching, non-persistent datastore use and task queue, Celery for
deferred task processing * Puppet and Fabric for server administration

We are also a bit of a polyglot shop with code written in Go, Python, Ruby,
and JavaScript all running in production.

Real Geeks is based in Kailua, Hawaii on the windward side of the beautiful
island of Oahu, and is looking for someone willing to relocate to Hawaii. It
would be great if you were up to go surfing with us at the end of a long day
of programming.

Send your resume to careers@realgeeks.com

------
ivyirwin
Austin, TX / AndrewHarper.com / Full-Time / No Remote

For 34 years, Andrew Harper has been the leader in high-end, unbiased, luxury
travel reviews. We’re starting a new chapter in our business geared toward
changing the way travelers research, book, and enjoy extraordinary travel.

On the technology front this translates to ambitious projects centered around
our core data and exposed via an open API. Leveraging these two assets we’re
building a suite of rich HTML5 apps, intelligent machine learning algorithms,
and creating cutting edge products and services for the sophisticated
traveler.

We’re hiring a full-stack python developers to help lead our growing web team.
Ideal candidates will be able to contribute to the vision of our development
roadmap, translate functional requirements into technical specifications, and
understand how to prioritize features to deliver top notch products on
deadline.

Andrew Harper offers competitive salaries and great benefits -- including a
personal travel fund. Please send inquiries to isentilles[at]andrewharper.com
and include "HN Hiring" in the subject line to be considered.

------
djwells
kCura - Technical Architect - Security - Chicago, IL (no remote)

[http://www.kcura.com/](http://www.kcura.com/)

kCura is hiring for the position of Technical Architect - Security. This
person will own secure application development for all of kCura and raise
security awareness across the organization with a strong focus on the Product
Development department. We are looking for someone who has a background in
commercial software development, is familiar with tools such as Burp and
Metasploit, and has experience with penetration testing or vulnerability
research.

In this highly-collaborative position the architect will work with many teams
within kCura:

* Work with Scrum Teams and architects to promote security-focused design in our products

* Work with the PM Team to increase security awareness

* Work with Infrastructure Teams to increase deployment security

* Maintain a backlog of security-related tools that will improve the maintainability and security of our code

* Respond promptly and in detail to customer-sponsored penetration tests

kCura develops web-based e-discovery applications for managing large volumes
of electronic evidence during litigation or investigations. We are a growing
software company in the Chicago Loop with a strong focus on culture,
excellence, and enjoying what we do. We are hiring for many engineering
positions, so check out our careers page for more info.

Visit [http://kcura.com/careers](http://kcura.com/careers) for more details on
this position and to learn what it's like to work at kCura. Apply online at
our careers page or e-mail us at careers@kcura.com.

------
ssls
Mauritius

A web startup relocating to Mauritius is looking to fill four software
developer positions, bringing the development team to a total of six members.
The positions involve back-end development, web front-end development and the
programming of web scrapers.

As part of our team you will be responsible for one or more aspects of our in-
house technology stack. Depending on your particular area of expertise you
will work on data visualization, data manipulation, machine learning, user
interfaces tailored for speed of use, web APIs, numerical optimization, a
world-class web scraping infrastructure, etc. The tools of the trade: Python
(back-end), PostgreSQL, JavaScript (front-end, web scraping), Linux.

We hire candidates of all levels of experience, provided they show strong
potential. We offer attractive compensations that depend on your level of
experience and are re-evaluated twice a year based on a transparent pay scale
to value your increasing contribution. On top of salaries we offer profit
sharing for all our employees. The working hours are convenient and can be
made flexible.

To apply email jobs@datronomy.com

------
stephenhuey
HealthPost - Software Developer - Houston, TX

We're a tiny yet effective team with a product platform deployed at hospitals
and clinics around the country and expanding rapidly. We'd like an experienced
developer to join us, preferably someone who gets excited about brainstorming
product features and giving ample consideration to the user experience. We
currently use Ruby on Rails, and if you don't know it yet, we think you'll
like it.

HealthPost is a leading provider of cloud-based health care search and booking
solutions for health care systems, hospitals, payors, emergency rooms, medical
practices and other outpatient services. The company's solutions have been
successfully deployed at some of the largest health care delivery systems in
the country based on a proven track record of delivering revenue growth,
patient satisfaction improvement and care coordination benefits through a
single integrated solution that spans the entire outpatient delivery network.

[http://online.wsj.com/article/PR-
CO-20130624-904031.html](http://online.wsj.com/article/PR-
CO-20130624-904031.html)

[http://online.wsj.com/article/PR-
CO-20130228-909654.html](http://online.wsj.com/article/PR-
CO-20130228-909654.html)

[http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/healthpost-and-
vital...](http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/healthpost-and-vitals-
announce-expanded-relationship-218589711.html#)!

[http://nextwavehealth.com/big-
ideas/healthpost/](http://nextwavehealth.com/big-ideas/healthpost/)

If you relish the idea of making a big impact on a very small team, come join
us!

------
mconnell
Neo - [http://www.neo.com/jobs](http://www.neo.com/jobs) \- San Francisco, CA.
Columbus, OH. New York City, NY. Montevideo, Uruguay. Edinburgh, Scotland.

Looking for software developers in all of the above offices. Product Designers
in SF. And a Design Principal in Columbus.

We're always looking for passionate developers. The bulk of our software
development is Ruby/Rails and iOS. If this is your bread and butter, great!
But even if it isn't, we'd really love to still hear from people who have
experience working with other frameworks and have an interest in learning
Rails/iOS dev.

The company is full of great people, who are incredibly passionate about our
craft. In Scotland, we're super active in the community: helping run the
regional Javascript and Ruby conferences, organising and sponsoring local user
groups, and encouraging events such as RailsGirls. Our other offices are very
active in their local communities too.

We'd love for you to take a look at the job descriptions on our site, and drop
us a note if you'd like to find out a bit more!

Thanks.

------
dfguo
Strikingly (YC W13) -
[https://www.strikingly.com/](https://www.strikingly.com/) \- Fulltime,
Beijing, China

Strikingly is helping non-technical people to build a modern, mobile-optimized
website in minutes. We’re already profitable and growing very fast. There are
some super interesting challenges ahead to scale Strikingly.

We're a small team of 7 people and are looking to expand our engineering team
with the following open positions. * DevOps Engineer * Backend Engineer - Ruby
on Rails / Sinatra * Front-end Engineer - Angular / Knockout

\------------------- We’ve attracted investment from top investors in both
Silicon Valley and China, including Innovation Works (创新工场), SV Angel, Index
Ventures, and Infinity Venture Partners. We love hackers because we're
hackers. We hate endless meetings, nonsensical rules, and office politics. We
love building cool products and we value people who get stuff done.

If you're our type of person, apply here:
[http://www.strikingly.com/apply](http://www.strikingly.com/apply)

------
zbruhnke
Cloudbill - [http://beta.cloudbill.com](http://beta.cloudbill.com) \- Santa
Monica, CA

We're a super early stage venture backed startup in Santa Monica looking to
change the way bills are paid an managed.

Right now paying bills just sucks, even if you're one of the few Americans who
has everything on Auto pay what happens when your credit card expires? Or your
wallet gets stolen.

What's worse than that is that our competitors are pushing users towards
paying with options that are cheaper for the bill providers! We believe you
should be able to pay ANY bill with any method you choose.

So we're making it dead simple to put your mortgage on your credit card and
get Amex points for that, your kids' preschool and anything else that you
regularly pay.

On top of that we're alerting users to fraudulent charges by scanning every
line item of all your bills for anomalies and alerting our users to them.

It's a tough challenge, banks and bill providers don't have API's and in the
last three months we've built the technology to be a more full featured
version of Yodlee or Intuit's partner program all in house, so our overhead is
low, our hopes are high and we're looking for some great people to make paying
bills suck so much less.

We're hiring for:

Backend Engineer: Coffeescript and Ruby - We've built two seperate
applications. One uses almost entirely coffeescript the other is a rails
application

Designer/Frontend: You should be able to at least understand enough haml/erb
to implement features in the frontend without hand holding

If you're interested get in touch at jobs [at] cloudbill.com

------
shawnjan8
Mobify - Vancouver, BC

We think that the web should be fast, beautiful and accessible on every
screen. Today that means making the web better on desktops, phones and
tablets. Tomorrow it will mean Google Glass, smart TVs, and a host of other
web-enabled devices.

We have tons of positions open - some of the most pressing are Front-end
Engineer/Designer, HR Manager, Talent Acquisition Manager, and Product
Manager. Some of the products we work on:

\- Performance analysis tools written in Python and Postgresql, collecting
data for billions of users and aggregating that data to improve the
performance of responsive sites.

\- Performance improvement tools, written in JavaScript on the client-side,
and powered by many different backend services (image resizing, JS
minification, etc) powered by Python and Node.js.

\- Cloud based application that allows you to manage your projects and create
amazing mobile/tablet experiences, and that provide an entry point into our
performance tools. Written in Django and Backbone.

\- We do a ton of open source - Mobify.js
([http://www.mobify.com/mobifyjs/](http://www.mobify.com/mobifyjs/)) and our
UI modules ([http://mobify.github.io/](http://mobify.github.io/)).

We are one of the fastest growing startups in Canada, doubling in size every
year. Check out our jobs page for more info:

[http://www.mobify.com/jobs/](http://www.mobify.com/jobs/)

Or checkout this great video about our culture, and life at Mobify:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XP4XFJUrniY](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XP4XFJUrniY)

------
harryzhang
Lob.com Inc (YC S13) -- San Francisco, CA -- Full-time, onsite

[https://www.lob.com](https://www.lob.com)

Software Engineer #1

Email us at jobs@lob.com with your Github link, resume, and any additional
details you'd like to share with us.

\-------

 _Company_

Lob is creating a suite of API’s to revolutionize how companies operate. Our
first API is a Cloud Printing API. Our product enables developers to
programmatically facilitate printing and fulfillment. If you are passionate
about API’s come help create the next wave of great API’s at Lob. Lob is a
graduate of the YC S13 class and backed by leading internet venture capital
and angels.

 _Team_

We are currently a 3-person team (from AWS and Microsoft) based in San
Francisco. We are looking for other passionate people who share our vision
that API’s will eat up the world.

 _Job_

We are seeking a software engineer to build the best cloud printing platform
on the planet. You will be the first engineer to join and as such will have an
unprecedented opportunity to shape the future of Lob’s APIs.

    
    
       Responsibilities:
          • Own the framework of the API that is the core of Lob’s business.
          • Work directly to define, architect and build new Lob APIs.
          • Drive towards successful deliveries of scalable, maintainable 
          and secure code.
          • Create and define engineering best practices.
          • Tackle challenging problems in distributed computing, HTTP, API 
          design and more.
          • Build and maintain client libraries for our API in a number of 
          languages including PHP, Ruby, and Python.
    
       Requirements:
          • Experience leading engineers in a technical leadership role.
          • Experience working with API’s and HTTP, preferably in PHP and Ruby.
          • Full-stack development skills.
          • Hands on. Passionate. Persistent. Creative.
          • Experience with AWS.
    
       Perks:
          • Health, dental, and vision benefits for you and your dependent(s).
          • Open vacation policy.
          • Commuter benefits.
          • Free lunch, dinner snacks and stocked fridge.
    

Want to stand out? Sign up and build an app using the Lob API. Include a link
to it and brownie points for pointing out bugs or things that annoyed you or
could better about the platform. Email jobs@lob.com if you are interested.

------
BrianPetro
AngularJS Job Opportunities - Full-time and Remote

Angular Jobs([https://www.angularjobs.com](https://www.angularjobs.com))
focuses on placing JavaScript developers in positions where Angular.js is a
key component.

Engineers not concerned with the future of web tech need not apply.

We prefer to fill positions fast. Join our network
([https://www.angularjobs.com/profile/uploader](https://www.angularjobs.com/profile/uploader))
and we will ping you with new openings. All you have to do is respond to to be
considered for a specific position(Our philosophy is that YOU can pick an
appropriate job better than we can, but we still double check your math...).

Have questions or need to hire in our niche? Contact me(Brian Petro) via
brian@angularjobs.com.

In case your a tweeter:
[https://twitter.com/angularjobs](https://twitter.com/angularjobs) A linker?:
[http://www.linkedin.com/company/angularjobs-
com](http://www.linkedin.com/company/angularjobs-com)

------
garysieling
Wingspan Technology - Philadelphia suburbs (Whitpain/Blue Bell) - Full Time -
DevOps

Email gsieling@wingpan.com or go to
[http://www.wingspan.com/careers/](http://www.wingspan.com/careers/)

Wingspan Technology has been providing industry-leading technology solutions
since 1996. Our latest exciting product is a cloud-based document management
system for some of the world’s largest pharmaceutical companies. We are
looking for a Senior Operations Engineer to assist in running this system.
Wingspan is a small, dynamic company (no middle management here), but stable
enough to be going strong for over 17 years. Because of our small size, you’ll
have plenty of autonomy to affect change at a company level, as well as the
accountability that goes along with it.

As a Senior Operations Engineer, you would be a principal contributor in
helping maintain and expand our privately hosted cloud solution. This would
include participation in architecture design, software deployment, and system
configuration, all while ensuring our clients’ data stays safe, secure and
available.

Some of the things that we’re really into are: * 99.999% uptime in our
validated environments * Replacing our Python, Bash and Cron system automation
with Puppet * Continuous integration using Atlassian products * Proactive
monitoring and alerting with Zabbix, Splunk and Pingdom * Load/performance
testing and tuning PostgreSQL and Tomcat * Backup and recovery - and testing
those bad boys!

The ideal candidate would also have at least five years of experience with: *
Network administration * Linux administration (we’re a CentOS shop)

The role also requires: * Strong leadership and mentoring skills * Strong oral
and written communication skills * Ability to periodically be on-call

~~~
bitcrusher
Weren't 'you' (wingspan) the first online bank in the 90s?

------
bjlkeng
Sysomos (a MarketWired company) -
[http://www.sysomos.com/](http://www.sysomos.com/) \- Toronto, Canada

Sysomos is redefining social media analytics with a powerful product suite
that provides customers with the tools to measure, monitor, understand and
engage with the social media landscape. Sysomos analyzes huge amounts of
social data from Twitter (full firehose), YouTube, Facebook, forums, blogs and
many more.

We are looking for extremely bright individuals to join us as Data Scientists
in the Toronto Labs team. We are a newly created team tasked to bring new
applied research to the Sysomos social analytic platform. We use a whole bunch
of techniques (stats modeling, ML, text mining, graph analysis etc.) to
analyze the massive amounts of social data we ingest.

Requirements:

* Advanced knowledge of data mining, machine learning, text mining, NLP or information retrieval.

* Hands-on experience in statistical computing software (R, MatLab, SPSS), big data analytics tools (e.g. Hadoop, Mahout, Map-Reduce, Impala), or NLP packages (e.g. OpenNLP, LingPipe).

* Experience with database, search, or indexing technologies (e.g. MySQL, Lucene/Solr).

* Strong programming background with advanced knowledge of algorithms and data structures in a popular language (Java, C/C++, Python, etc.) in a Linux environment.

* Bonus points for implementation of big data/streaming data analytics or visualization, or working with large-scale social media data (e.g. Twitter, Facebook, Linkedin, Google+).

* Exceptional analytical, problem solving and communication skills are a must for close collaboration with colleagues and customers.

To apply contact me at bkeng@marketwired.com

------
hunvreus
Wiredcraft -
[http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html](http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html) \-
San Francisco, CA & Shanghai, China

We're a team of technologists working on ambitious projects. We're problem
solvers before anything else and tend to work on stuff that matters, may this
be on our own products or with the most prestigious organizations in the
world, from the World Bank to CNN.

We are recruiting both F/T and interns for our Shanghai and San Francisco
locations:

\- Web developer (both front-end and back-end) - You are smart, genuinely
curious, eager to learn and you like to ship. You have serious technical
chops.

\- Online marketing manager - You have what it takes to grow a brand or
product online and understand how to leverage online and offline tools to get
there.

\- UI designer - You’re passionate about building simple and attractive
products and can explain your design process.

Either shoot us an email at job@wiredcraft.com or visit the careers page:
[http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html](http://wiredcraft.com/careers.html)

------
BrianPetro
AngularJS Job Opportunities - Full-time and Remote

Angular Jobs([https://www.angularjobs.com](https://www.angularjobs.com))
focuses on placing JavaScript developers in positions where Angular.js is a
key component.

Engineers not concerned with the future of web tech need not apply.

We prefer to fill positions fast. Join our network
([https://www.angularjobs.com/profile/uploader](https://www.angularjobs.com/profile/uploader))
and we will ping you with new openings. All you have to do is respond to to be
considered for a specific position(Our philosophy is that YOU can pick an
appropriate job better than we can, but we still double check your math...).

Have questions or need to hire in our niche? Contact me(Brian Petro) via
brian@angularjobs.com.

In case your a tweeter:
[https://twitter.com/angularjobs](https://twitter.com/angularjobs) A linker?:
[http://www.linkedin.com/company/angularjobs-
com](http://www.linkedin.com/company/angularjobs-com)

------
tow21
Timetric - London, UK

Data visualization engineer (Python/Django/JS)

Contact jobs@timetric.com

Timetric is looking for software engineers to join our small London-based
team, and help us build great data visualization products.

We build software around economic data. We collect it, analyze it and
visualize it; we provide tools for our users to explore, use and reuse it. We
want you to help us bring our tools to a wider audience.

\--------

The Timetric platform was built from the ground up on Python (Django) and
Javascript, with a Postgres/Solr backend. We try to stay close to the cutting
edge of new technologies, and we're always open to new ideas.

You'll be joining a small team, with a minimum of process. Code is deployed
continuously and we can provision a server with one click.

We don't expect you to know everything you need to do before you start - but
you'll learn fast.

\-------

Required:

* Good level of expertise in either Python or Javascript (or both!)

* Comfortable working knowledge of Linux

* Used to working with git (or mercurial/bzr)

Bonus points for any of:

* Interest in data visualization

* Numerical/scientific/mathematical background

* Understanding of AI/ML techniques

* Interest in economics

and if you've published or contributed to any open-source software, then tell
us about it.

------
felipesabino
Taqtile - [http://taqtile.com](http://taqtile.com) \- São Paulo, Brazil

Taqtile, a Seattle based software company, which provides engaging consumer
experiences for smartphone and tablet platforms. We are eternal learners who
constantly challenge ourselves to improve our skills in design, development
and understand how people behave. Using technology as a way (and not the final
product) to deliver services, and world class experiences that are relevant to
people.

We are currently hiring for the following positions

Mobile Developer: [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/41192/mobile-
developer...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/41192/mobile-developer-
taqtile)

Mobile Art Director: [http://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/7462593?trk=feed-
cmpy-fol...](http://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/7462593?trk=feed-cmpy-fol-
jobt&goback=%2Ebzo_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1_taqtile)

If you are interested feel free to send us an email at careers@taqtile.com or
apply at any of the links above

~~~
jhhn
This company seems to be hiring in Brazil through a intermediate company that
does not even have a website and also seems to explore IT professionals in a
kind of self-employment that violates the local law.

------
RebeccaStills
ZEFR / formerly Movieclips.com Come work with the YouTube Platform and
Fortune100 Brands!!

Venice (Los Angeles), CA Fulltime, Onsite Software Engineer - Language
agnostic, smart, dynamic, with web-based application experience preferred:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=omqlXfwO&s=HackerNews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=omqlXfwO&s=HackerNews)

Check out some news stories: Culture:
[http://bit.ly/WEfCZQ](http://bit.ly/WEfCZQ) Leaders:
[http://bit.ly/17Fd8he](http://bit.ly/17Fd8he) Products: movieclips.com &
zefr.com/brandID

Python Tools Engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oEINXfwQ&s=HackerNews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oEINXfwQ&s=HackerNews)

SR Software Engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=otDQWfwC&s=HackerNews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=otDQWfwC&s=HackerNews)

SDET:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oBm6WfwJ&s=HackerNews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oBm6WfwJ&s=HackerNews)

What We're Working With: python-2.7 javascript node.js backbone.js knockout.js
coffeescript django postgresql

We have great benefits: Hot location - Abbot Kinney Blvd. filled with shops
and eateries Health Benefits (Medical, Dental, Vision, Life & Disability)
Competitive Silicon Valley wages Flexible work schedules No vacation, sick,
dress, or other policy that restricts you Surfboards, paddle boards, bikes,
team sports & weekly jam sessions Personalized work stations Stock in a
company experiencing rapid growth

Email our recruiter! Rebecca@zefr.com or APPLY TODAY!

------
laurentides
Adyoulike - Paris, FR

Looking for a Golang backend and/or javascript (jQuery & Angular.js) frontend
developper for a full-time position.

Come build with us the next-gen high-tech ad server!

\----

We're a VC-backed startup, already profitable, trying to offer publisher
better advertising through ads seamlessly integrated in page content. We are
currently four in the tech team, and we are actively recruiting.

We are looking for skilled web developpers to build together the next version
of our ad server, using the Go language, Couchbase, Elasticsearch and
Angular.js. As we already have substantial traffic, building this platform
constitute a real technical challenge. Challenge that will hopefully be
accepted, by you :).

So if you're interested in building a big scale application using interesting
recent web technologies, or if you want more details, don't hesitate to send
us an email at contact@adyoulike.com.

For more information, you can also check our detailed job offer (in french):
[http://www.adyoulike.com/jobs/october2013](http://www.adyoulike.com/jobs/october2013)

------
knerd1
New York, NY BIRCHBOX
[http://www.birchbox.com/about/tech](http://www.birchbox.com/about/tech)

Help us reinvent retail. Birchbox is a discovery commerce company which helps
subscribers find new products they love. We're growing by leaps and bounds.
Just 3 years old, Birchbox has over 400,000 subscribers in 4 countries. We're
hiring data scientists and engineers at all levels.

We work with a wide variety of open-source technologies: Debian-based servers;
Chef deployments; Ruby on Rails, Java and PHP services; and Python, Perl and R
scripts.

Our team spans software engineering, technical operations, product, and data
science. Our challenges include:

* evolving our software and systems architecture to support a rapidly growing customer base across multiple countries and languages; * designing and implementing the best user experience for our customers; We are striving to revolutionize online retail. *using data, complex algorithms, and statistics, to personalize the Birchbox experience for our customers, both offline and online.

------
nevinera
Emcien - Atlanta, GA

We are looking for a developer with experience developing interfaces using
modern js/coffee frontend frameworks.

Emcien develops interfaces into complex graph analyses, visualized in several
applications. These are built on D3, backbone, rails, and MySQL, with a few
other technologies where they're necessary. (The core science is performed in
a C library built, tested, and interfaced with via Ruby FFI).

The environment is developer-focused, and combines the nicer features of an
established company (job security, benefits) with the feel of middle-stage
startup (tech-focused atmosphere, developer control over process and
direction, and an understanding of technical debt).

[http://emcien.com/jobs/frontend-engineer/](http://emcien.com/jobs/frontend-
engineer/)

It can be hard to tell if a company would be a good fit from a job posting -
feel free to make conversational contact first. You can reach me at
emueller@emcien.com (I'm an engineering lead). I'm happy to answer your
questions about the company and culture.

------
dm8
AdsNative - [http://adsnative.com/](http://adsnative.com/) \- San Francisco,
CA

We are building ad-server & suite of tools to fix advertising on mobile. In
short, we are making digital advertising content driven and enjoyable. Like
you, we also hate intrusive nature of existing display advertising.

Everyone on the team has strong technical/design background. More info on
AngelList - [https://angel.co/adsnative](https://angel.co/adsnative)

We are hiring (full time)-

* Engineering Lead for Mobile

* Front-end Engineer

Feel free to contact me (my email is in profile) or contact@adsnative.com.

[EDIT] Here couple of problems/challenges we are solving -

* Keeping latency less than 150ms while serving millions of ads every second

* Since these ads are content driven, figuring out content virality and doing last mile tracking based on analytics/data mining

There are many such challenges that we are tackling so please feel free to get
in touch with us even if it's just out of curiosity for you. We love to talk
what we are building and getting feedback from startup/hacker community.

------
adrr
Los Angeles, CA - Dollar Shave Club -
[http://www.dollarshaveclub.com](http://www.dollarshaveclub.com)

Dollar Shave Club is a rocketing men's lifestyle brand and e-commerce company
on a mission to change the way men address their shaving and grooming needs.
From our BS-free razor subscription, to our Shave Butter chemistry, to
tomorrow’s cutting edge user experience – we’re dedicated to inventing smart
products to make guys’ lives better and easier. We have an exploding member
base to show for it and are backed by top tier VC funds.

We work in an open-air historical building in sunny Venice, CA – minutes from
the beach. Our culture is original, creative, and cool. We offer competitive
benefits and compensation to qualified candidates.

Positions we are currently hiring:

    
    
        - Senior Full-stack Engineer
        - Senior Front-end Engineer/Architect
        - UX Developer
    

Our tech stack: RoR, Node.js, Angularjs, Redis, Resque, MySQL, Python, NTLK,
AWS

Email todd@dollarshaveclub.com for more information and the full job
descriptions.

------
jlinder
Gracious Eloise, New York, NY
[http://www.graciouseloise.com](http://www.graciouseloise.com)

Gracious Eloise is helping people to connect at a deeper level through
handwriting. We have developed patented technology to replicate handwriting.

Some product and technical problems we are working on solving:

    
    
      - creating new product features for our Gracious Professional service (where 
        people can write notes in their handwriting but using a computer)
      - improving our handwriting recognition algorithms
      - shortening the processing time of handwriting samples
    

We have an opening for a new engineer:

    
    
      full-stack: https://gist.github.com/jlinder/2e923fc7ecd49fff7562
      front-end: https://gist.github.com/jlinder/7fd3363cbd9eef039c0f
    

If you're interested, email us at jobs@graciouseloise.com with some things
that tell us about you: link to GitHub/LinkedIn/StackOverflow profile, resume,
links to previous projects, or something else interesting!

------
vgurgov
Publisher Growth at Virool (YC S12) San Francisco

Virool is a fast growing video promotion network. Virool is rapidly growing
its publisher network that contains almost 15,000 sites, apps and games
promoting Virool videos.

We are looking for exceptional person to oversee and lead this growth

Publisher growth person will be in charge of:

-Developing new relations with publishers

-Publisher happiness: working with existing accounts- support, integration, help, billing

-Collaborating w tech and marketing teams

Skills and requirements:

-(Required) Strong communication and negotiation skills

-(At least!) basic tech skills - html, databases (sql) scripting languages like ruby or python, os shells

-(Desired) At least 2 years experience in ads / publisher relations.

Offer:

Competitive salary and stock options Opportunity to work in a small, but fast-
growing startup and become key factor if its success. Nice loft/office in
SF,SOMA with lots of free food and other startup perks.

to apply: jobs (at) virool.com subject: 'publisher growth - HN'

Also we are hiring for number of sales, RnD and design position:
[https://www.virool.com/about/work-at-
virool](https://www.virool.com/about/work-at-virool)

------
jkestner
Supermechanical - Electrical Engineer - Austin, TX
[http://supermechanical.com/about/jobs.html](http://supermechanical.com/about/jobs.html)

Supermechanical is making a new generation of everyday objects that connect
people. Range is an iOS kitchen thermometer that helps cooks get better
results. Twine is a little square that lets your objects and environments talk
on the Internet with little effort. But this is just the beginning. So much
technology fails to serve our needs. We want to give soul to electronics, and
make connections between us.

We get to directly affect the way regular people perceive and interact with
their physical world. We're small, so we each wear several hats and have the
power to do wonderful things quickly. We're flexible about work schedule and
working from home. We work intensely on the product, but we're informal about
everything else.

If you're as passionate about building beautifully integrated
hardware/software products as we are, we want to talk to you.

------
anbu5
Inspire this world. Challenge Yourself. Make an impact.

We are a small team working on a mobile platform to discover and buy socially
conscious products.

We're an early stage startup located in San Francisco, CA. You will get to
learn everything about building a product and a company. You will be rewarded
with better than industry standard salary and equity options. The most
exciting of all is to use technology to inspire people and help them to
express themselves!

The backend engineer role involves parsing and indexing large amounts of data,
create data backed solutions with complex algorithms and expose them as REST
APIs. Our goal is to be the #1 shopping destination on mobile devices. The
backend should scale to support hundreds of millions of devices.

The right candidate is a hacker at heart. Enjoys writing elegant, robust,
scalable and maintainable code using Ruby and Python. Loves learning new
technologies. Have the mindset to roll up their sleeves and contribute to
build a great product and a great company.

Drop us a line if you would like to talk to us - hello@panacheup.com

------
tsandall
Cyan - Remote, Vancouver, San Francisco, Petaluma

JOB TITLE: Application Software Developer

SUMMARY

We are looking for smart people to solve hard problems. You will handle a wide
array of tasks ranging from prototyping new techniques and technologies, to
developing test automation, and supporting our growing customer base.

You are expected to write quality code with high availability for large-scale
applications in a carrier-class networking environment.

EXPERIENCE / SKILLS DESIRED

Cyan is looking to hire numerous developers with varying experience levels.
Please apply if you satisfy most of the following:

* A solid foundation in computer science, with strong competencies in data structures, algorithms, and software design

* Experience with both static language and dynamic languages

* Experience with programming in Linux

* Experience in large systems software development or client application development

* Experience with database systems and multi-threaded / multi-process applications

* Proficiency in web server architectures is desired

* Experience in an Agile Development Methodology is desired

Contact jobs[at]cyaninc.com or visit
[http://www.cyaninc.com/](http://www.cyaninc.com/)

Thank you for your interest!

------
alexatkeplar
Snowplow Analytics - London/Remote, INTERN.

Snowplow Analytics is looking for 1-2 open source software interns this Winter
(December through February), for 3-6 week paid internships. Our winterns will
work directly on and contribute to projects within the Snowplow open source
stack ([https://github.com/snowplow](https://github.com/snowplow)). A Snowplow
wintern loves coding, enjoys experimenting with new technologies and is
happiest working "in the open" on community/team projects.

These are paid internships; we will consider candidates who can work from our
London office and additionally remote candidates who are UTC +/\- 5 hours
maximum. Interested? Please email wintern@snowplowanalytics.com, and tell us
about a piece of software you are proud to have written. (And don't be afraid
to suggest specific projects/initiatives/features that you would like to work
on in your internship.)

We will be blogging with more information about our winternship program later
this week.

------
kepano
Lumi - [http://lumi.co](http://lumi.co) \- Los Angeles, CA

Lumi is a Kickstarter-backed company located in downtown Los Angeles, at the
heart of the Arts District. We're pioneering a new DIY alternative to screen
printing. We believe self-expression isn't only for artists, that's why we
create tools that make it easy for anyone to print their own clothes through
innovative chemistry and software.

We're a small team of 8 but our award-winning products have been shipped to
over 100 countries and are available in more than 650 stores across the world.
We move fast and release new products year-round. Working at Lumi is an
amazing opportunity to see your designs produced, shipped and adopted
worldwide within weeks.

Currently Hiring:

* Lead Backend Engineer (Ruby, AWS, Heroku) - Full time

* Lead iOS Engineer - Full time

* Lead Graphic Designer - (Packaging, web, UI) - Full time

* Front-End Engineer (Javascript, image manipulation) - Part time / contract

Full job listings and application details:
[http://lumi.co/jobs](http://lumi.co/jobs)

------
23andMe
We're looking for engineers to introduce customers to their own DNA. We use
python, Javascript, MySQL, and others to store, compute, and retrieve lots of
data. Human genomes are big! Our web product makes the data meaningful to the
layperson.

You can handle infrastructure and computation problems on the back-end, or
work with our product team to come up with new features. You write your own
tests and become the point-person for what you do.

We have a small team of 12 (veteran + recent graduates) engineers, a 3-person
design team, a few PMs and a much larger operations/research team.

We bring in crossfit, yoga, and pilates instructors more than 5 times a week.
We've got a massage room, a foosball table, and ping pong. And our chef, Arnon
Oren, is phenomenal.

We're in Mountain View near Google, but are open to exceptional remote
workers.

Suggested: B.S. in Computer Science or a related field

Required: You know "programming languages and paradigms," can work with
minimal supervision and hold yourself to a high coding standard.

Just send an application to the email in our profile!

~~~
kangaroo5383
iOS and Android developers too I hear!

------
dayjah
Twitch - Software Engineers - San Francisco, CA

2 years ago the idea of watching live video games online was a crazy notion,
now it is big business. We've just raised a new round to continue our scale
([http://tcrn.ch/1dSbFH4](http://tcrn.ch/1dSbFH4)), which will accelerate even
more as we're being shipped in both the xbox one and PS4 this Christmas.

We're looking for smart and passionate engineers to help us get there. We're
in the process of incrementally rebuilding our architecture to support the
near 50 million MAU we have on our site for hours each and every day. We're
using Go (we've found some interesting bugs because of our scale) for large
chunks of our new infrastructure. We're incredibly API driven - if you
understand the concept of data gravity, you're the right kind of person. If
you love creating high quality products, you're the right kind of person.

If you want to know more, email me at ossareh@twitch.tv (Director of
Engineering, fwiw!)

------
cwilterdink1207
New York, New York- Conductor, Inc.

We're hiring FT engineers to work on our distributed web application,
Searchlight. Searchlight is a big data SEO platform that processes, analyzes,
and reports on 4TB of data each week. Our enterprise clients use Searchlight
to effectively manage their online web presence.

Conductor was recently ranked #38 on INC's Fastest Growing Companies list. We
have also won awards for being a Best Place to Work in NYC and New York State.

Our tech stack relies on open source technologies like Java, Hadoop, Redis,
Kafka, Javascript and backbone.js. We're looking for: \- Java Engineers to
join the Infrastructure Team \- Javascript Engineers to join the Apps Team \-
Software Engineers in Test

You can check out our open roles on our careers page:
[http://www.conductor.com/about/careers/engineering](http://www.conductor.com/about/careers/engineering)

And read our tech blog here:
[http://nightlight.conductor.com/](http://nightlight.conductor.com/)

------
kml
PaperG - [http://www.paperg.com/careers](http://www.paperg.com/careers) \- San
Francisco, CA or Kirkland, WA

The New York Times describes PaperG as "an ad engine to put Mad Men out of
business." We're changing how digital ads are created and distributed by
automating much of what people thought couldn't be done by computer. Our
technology retrieves all the relevant content about an advertiser across the
web to intelligently design a beautiful set of ads for desktop, tablet, and
mobile devices all in under a minute.

We have great benefits and take care of things like visa sponsorship so that
we can put together a team that's always striving to learn and innovate. Here
are a few positions that are most important to us right now - either full time
or as an internship. But feel free to contact us at careers@paperg.com. We're
growing the team pretty quickly, and are constantly adding new positions:

* Software Engineer - DevTools

* Software Engineer - JavaScript

* Visual / UI Designer

* Technical Product Manager

------
srehnborg
Bandwidth or Republic Wireless - www.bandwidth.com - Raleigh, NC

Fun company to work for and one of the fastest growing companies in Raleigh.
We innovate in voice networks, Wi-Fi hybrid calling, and telecom. Bandwidth
owns the network and is the brains behind Republic Wireless, Phonebooth, our
wholesale division. Republic Wireless is disrupting the cell phone industry
with a $25.00 unlimited cell phone plan that uses WiFi calling to offset
pricing. Phonebooth is a cloud based PBX that helps SMB's save money on their
phone system. The Wholesale division works with companies like Skype, Google
Voice, and Pinger.

Hiring for positions across the board. Sales, operations, and others. Here are
the positions that most people on this board would be interested in. See
descriptions on the website for further details on the position.

\---------------------

Software Developer

Software Architect

DevOps/Sys Admin

Salesforce Admin

Network Engineer

VOIP Engineer

Quality Assurance

Software Architect

Technical Project Manager

\---------------------

Benefits: 90-minute lunch if you participate in a sport or work out during
your lunch break.(Basketball, Ultimate Frisbee, Weight Lifting, Flag Football,
etc etc.)

Free gym membership with shuttle service, onsite cardio gym, company organized
and sponsored sports and leagues.

100% company paid health and dental insurance for your family.

Many More

Careers Page -
[http://bandwidth.com/people/careers](http://bandwidth.com/people/careers)

Email me directly - srehnborg at bandwidth.com

------
apinstein
TourBuzz ([http://www.tourbuzz.net](http://www.tourbuzz.net)) - Atlanta, GA -
Full-Time - Local.

\- Lead Software Developer/Architect

Who the hell are we? Our small team has carved out a profitable niche in the
real estate industry over the past 7 years. We are growing fast, have no debt
and no outside investors. Our product roadmap is full of challenging yet
solvable problems. We are long-term thinkers playing a long-term game.

You are a lateral thinker who comes up with unexpected solutions to complex
problems. You collaborate productively and appreciate it when you are given
the time and autonomy to do the right thing. Day to day you'll be using PHP,
ruby, coffeescript, angularjs, chef, ember, sass, and postgres in an
environment where we expect you to develop your skills and learn new tools to
increase your productivity.

Don't worry, we have competitive salary/benefits with a flexible and relaxed
working environment (few meetings or deadlines) located in Virginia Highland.

Reach me at alan@tourbuzz.net.

------
westi
Worldwide Telecommute / REMOTE Automattic is currently hiring for a variety of
positions including for new VIP Wranglers

We are passionate about making the web a better place and are strong believers
in Open Source. We build WordPress.com, contribute to the WordPress Open
Source project ([http://wordpress.org](http://wordpress.org)) and work on a
lot of other really cool stuff including Gravatar and Akismet. Join us if you
are passionate about making the web a better place.

Through our WordPress.com VIP program, we provide support, hosting, training,
and other services to some of the biggest and best WordPress sites on the web.
Our engineers (affectionately called VIP Wranglers) are responsible for
providing support to all of our customers, building and shaping our products,
and just generally Making Stuff Go.

Head here to read more - [http://automattic.com/work-with-us/vip-
wrangler/](http://automattic.com/work-with-us/vip-wrangler/)

------
ktredinnick
We are looking for a 'Systems Developer' – a technical generalist but
developer first who enjoys writing systems administration tools and arguing
the merits of their favorite languages. You need to know a lot about Linux
internals, but also Windows, since one of the major projects you'll be
involved in will be a gradual environment shift to Linux. You'll be diagnosing
and remedying performance and availability issues. You'll be trying to wring
more speed from our already very efficient cluster and add more 9’s to our
availability metrics. You'll be writing code (bonus! in an exotic language!)
to move data around, implement high availability and fault tolerance, to do
logging and performance reporting, and who knows what else. You're going to be
the person we all go to when it comes to the low-level arcana, so you're very
familiar with the Way Things Work. You know who you are. Let us know too.

Please send your resume to jobs@1010data.com

------
justkez
Harris + Hoole
([http://www.harrisandhoole.co.uk](http://www.harrisandhoole.co.uk)) - London,
UK

H+H is hiring a tech all-rounder!

We are a rapidly growing brick-and-mortar coffee shop startup (from 3 to 22
shops in the last year), bringing better coffee to the high street. We also
have our sights set on being market leaders in technology and innovation, and
have just launched phase 1 of our mobile app (harrisandhoole.co.uk/app).

We are looking for tech hire #2 who will support and improve the day to day
systems used in HQ and our shops. Lots of opportunity for process improvement
and automation, as well as getting stuck in to web app development (Ruby at
the moment, but whatever fits), data design (D3.js dashboarding, server push)
and our strategic projects (the mobile app is a preview of things to come).

This is a great place to solve problems and build stuff for a physical
business. You can also drink as much coffee as you can handle!

Interested? Drop me a note at hn@harrisandhoole.co.uk

------
pwman
LastPass [https://lastpass.com](https://lastpass.com) Xmarks
[https://xmarks.com](https://xmarks.com) Fairfax, VA (DC area)

\- Full time developer (we support everything so be ready to play with
everything) \- Full time support analysts

Email jobs at lastpass.com - CC joe at lastpass.com, and mention hacker news.

------
rachnagovani
Purpose - New York, NY Purpose.com Care about changing the world through
technology? Like to eat? Want to build something from the ground up? The Food
Incubation Team at Purpose is looking for a rockstar lead developer to join
our founding team. We have a concept and are looking for the perfect teammate
to bring it to life.

Who you are? * You have extensive experience in backend development,
specifically supporting mobile applications * You have 2+ years developing in
Ruby * You have built mobile APIs with image upload * You have apps in the app
store

Why join? Finally use your skills to make a real difference in the world --
particularly through making better food accessible to all.

[https://careers-purpose.icims.com/jobs/1065/lead-
developer--...](https://careers-purpose.icims.com/jobs/1065/lead-developer---
technologist%2c-food-movement/job)

Email rachna.govani@gmail.com with a little about yourself and your resume if
you are interested.

------
lowellputnam
Quovo, FinTech start-up -- NYC, intern/part-time/full-time developer.

We ([https://www.quovo.com](https://www.quovo.com)) are a well-funded
financial technology start-up based in New York City. We're a small, fun team
dedicated to revolutionizing the investment management industry.

You should have some degree of full-stack experience, but the majority of our
application work is front-end-ish, focusing on JavaScript -- in particular
jQuery, D3, and Angular.js. Bootstrap and LESS experience is also nice.

Have an eye for design? We care a lot about UI/UX, so artistic types with
coding experience are welcome to apply as well.

All levels of experience are welcome to apply, but we'd prefer a more junior
level coder who wants to learn and grow with us. We have a very flat
organization, which means you'll be working directly with the CTO and founding
team.

Please send a detailed resume, with links to past work/code snippets if
possible, to info@quovo.com.

------
bwsewell
Automated Insights
([http://automatedinsights.com/careers](http://automatedinsights.com/careers))
- Durham, NC

We're a startup in the heart of RTP focusing on transforming large data sets
into readable, actionable content for all sorts of verticals. We got our start
in sports with StatSheet.com and have done big things in Fantasy Football with
Yahoo! and NFL. We recently launched our web analytics summary tool
([http://www.siteai.com](http://www.siteai.com)) and are looking for more
developers to help with our growth. Some of the things we're looking for:

\- Ruby experience \- Rails experience is a plus \- Optimistic and energetic
self starters that can work independently

Salary is commensurate with experience of course. Must be local or willing to
relocate to the Raleigh, Durham, Chapel Hill area.

Contact me if you're interested with some info about yourself and any
questions. brian@automatedinsights.com

------
glaugh
Back End Engineer Statwing's users demand larger data, more complex analyses,
and faster interaction. We'll need to optimize regression, graph, and dozens
of other statistical algorithms to efficiently handle wildly diverse datasets.
Those analyses will sit on a robust data-handling system that finishes
analyses before our users even know they need them. And Statwing's deep
interaction and data exploration needs to feel like it's happening locally
even when it's not.

The ideal candidate:

. Excited about taking responsibility and ownership over big pieces of the
product

. Comfortable with efficiently handling and processing relatively large
amounts of data.

. Interested in data analysis.

. Very comfortable with Python. Some experience with Clojure is a bonus.

. An extremely talented programmer, skilled in dealing with performance
tradeoffs and bottlenecks.

. Deeply concerned with system reliability, code quality, and back end
architecture.

. Open to asking for help, taking feedback, collaborating, and generally being
a team player.

. Humor. Has a sense of it.

------
sunils34
Buffer ([http://bufferapp.com](http://bufferapp.com)) - REMOTE (We're a small
distributed team of 13 people across the US, UK, Hong Kong, Taiwan, Sweden and
Australia)

I'd love for you to come join Buffer for the fun ride. We just crossed 1
million users and are on a $2m annual revenue run rate. There are some super
interesting challenges ahead to scale Buffer as we start to focus on Buffer
for business.

We're looking to expand our engineering team with the following open
positions.

* DevOps Engineer

* Backend Engineer

* Front-end Engineer

Here are some key stats about our technology and scale.

    
    
        - we have over 150k monthly active users.
        - 6700+ API clients. Most popular: Feedly, IFTTT, Pocket, Zapier
        - we release changes several times a day
        - we have an entirely data-driven process, with Einstein and Buffer-Metrics, our custom built a/b testing and metrics tracking framework.
        - Some of the tech we work with: PHP, Python, MongoDB, AWS (Elastic Beanstalk/Auto scaling, Elasticache, SQS), Backbone.js, Grunt.js, Android, iOS.

More stats and stack insights here:
[http://overflow.bufferapp.com/2013/08/01/scaling-buffer-
in-2...](http://overflow.bufferapp.com/2013/08/01/scaling-buffer-in-2013/)

We're a small team of driven hackers and happiness heroes (our support
people). Just like you, we're excited and passionate about engineering
challenges and have some interesting architecture and scaling problems we work
on.

If you're interested in coming on board, you will:

    
    
        - work closely myself on technical architecture and Joel on product.
        - ship to hundreds of thousands of people who use Buffer and iterate quickly
        - work with our metrics team to make smart changes
        - be friendly and comfortable talking directly to customers on issues and features
        - be a happy, positive-minded and kind person who has a great approach in dealing with others
        - be a Buffer user 
        - be anywhere in the world, and if you'd like, you'll have help and support from us to move to where you want to be
        - have experience working with another startup or building side projects before (would be awesome, it’s cool if not)
    

Some aspects of Buffer culture that makes us a little different:

    
    
        - we are entirely transparent. We raised $450k, we currently have 1 million users and generate $175k/mo. Ask me anything else!
        - within the company, all salaries and equity are open and we have a formula for the distribution.
        - we're all very focused on self improvement - we have daily standups where we discuss our current improvements. This could be waking up earlier, starting public speaking, blogging, exercise, learning a language, etc.
        - here's our culture deck: http://www.slideshare.net/bufferapp/buffer-culture-03
    

Salary: 88k-110k depending on location (living costs) and experience.
([http://99u.com/articles/15527/the-age-of-salary-
transparency](http://99u.com/articles/15527/the-age-of-salary-transparency))

Equity: 0.5-1%

If this sounds fun, let's chat. Send me a note about yourself, why you’re
interested in Buffer, and any relevant links (Github profile, projects and
background): [http://jobs.bufferapp.com](http://jobs.bufferapp.com)

\- Sunil (CTO) thenexthacker@bufferapp.com

~~~
tzz
Applied long ago but never heard from your team. If someone spends time
writing a letter to join your team other than just attaching a resume, it
would be nice to let the person know if you are interested or not.

~~~
joelgascoigne
Sorry this has happened, that's not good at all. I know that a lot of effort
goes into getting in touch with us (or anyone else). There was a time when I
was personally handling all the hiring, and I struggled to get back to
everyone on top of everything else I was doing. We have a much better hiring
process now and we've committed to responding to every email. Sorry again that
you had a bad experience here.

~~~
dupa99
I haven't even got a generic no

~~~
adidash
Had the same experience - spent time understanding the role, researching, and
reached out. Not even an acknowledgement.

~~~
joelgascoigne
Sorry about that awful experience we caused there. We definitely had a period
where we simply struggled to respond to everyone. We honestly get about 100
emails from this HN listing. When we were just a few people, it was hard to
keep on top of. It's a poor excuse, and we're fixing it now (we genuinely get
back to everyone now). We didn't handle this well for quite some time, though.

~~~
MortenK
Use resumator or one of the other cheap apps for handling this. For most
people a canned response is absolutely fine, it's the no-response that ticks
people off.

~~~
sunils34
We do make sure to respond (and provide feedback if asked) to everyone who
applies. The issue that we're working on is our response usually comes 2-3
weeks after the initial submission.

~~~
MortenK
Well 2-3 weeks ain't that bad. It's quite better than average for the
industry.

------
benblair
MarkITx -- Chicago, IL

In just 18 months, we’ve built the world’s largest B2B exchange for buying and
selling IT hardware (anything that goes into a datacenter). Our members
include some of the world’s premier financial exchanges, trading firms, data
centers and cloud providers. We are bringing transparency and trust to a $350B
market that is fragmented to hell and dominated by middlemen ripping off
enterprises that don’t know the true value of their infrastructure.

We’re hiring for several technical and non-technical roles:

* Senior Engineer - build the beating heart of a commodities exchange in the cloud

* Front-end Developer - build the front-end infrastructure of the exchange

* Mobile Developer - bring consumer-level ease and beauty to datacenter management

* Data Scientist - help refine the predictive Kelley Blue Book of IT

* Technical Writer - help us show how and why commoditization will reshape the industry, speed up innovation, save billions and reduce e-waste

We’ve raised $3.3MM in funding and pay top of market, plus equity. We are not
buying eyeballs in hopes of selling them later. We are attacking massive
market inefficiencies and generating extremely healthy margins. We are both
riding and driving a huge change in the way IT infrastructure is bought, used
and sold.

We're pragmatists, not purists. We’ve bought into reality, whatever that might
be, not married to our ideas. You'll fit in best if you are as well. We’re
seasoned veterans with big wins and big, educational losses under our belts.
We try to use the right technology for the job, with familiarity being a tie
breaker. We’re not religious about platforms. Some things we use today:
Node.js, ElasticSearch, Asgard, Redis and CouchDB and a slew of AWS services.

If any of that sounds interesting, please email me directly at
benblair@markitx.com

------
camara
CS Disco - Houston, Texas - FT, INTERN

Disco makes 10x faster, 10x cheaper ediscovery software for law firms and
corporate legal departments. Try a demo with Enron's emails at
[http://demo.csdisco.com](http://demo.csdisco.com).

We are bootstrapped and have month-over-month recurring revenue growth of 35%,
150%, 40%, 114%, 30%, and 41% for the past six months. The team includes the
youngest graduate of Harvard Law School, a cofounder of TrustEgg (YC W11), and
the former CIO of publicly traded Sonic Foundry.

Engineering challenges include (1) scaling our infrastructure from 4 TB /
20,000,000 document databases up to 40 TB, 100 TB, and larger sets; (2)
automatically classifying documents (e.g., finding engineering documents
related to safety tradeoffs) based on prior lawyer classifications within a
database or in other databases and on automated analysis of primary law; (3)
fully searchable logs of searching and tagging decisions and beautiful visual
analytics from search results; (4) rendering native documents into PDF without
information loss (e.g., track changes, hidden fields, etc.) and rendering PDF
elegantly across browsers (non FF pdf.js issues) with support for selection-
based and search-based highlighting, redactions, annotations, etc.; and (5)
fraud, error, inconsistency, and document destruction or omission detection.

C#, .NET, RavenDB, Lucene.

ENGINEER -- For engineering roles, send a resume and examples of your work to
Gabe Krambs (krambs@csdisco.com). We are hiring for both UI positions and
infrastructure positions (see above).

SALES / OPERATIONS / MARKETING -- Working with channel partners, delivering
demos and training, working with end users to receive and load new data,
escalated support, work on collateral, etc. These are jack-of-all-trade
positions at a quickly growing startup. Email a resume to CeCe Cohen
(cece@csdisco.com) to apply.

------
sidupadhyay
Civitas Learning - Austin, TX
[http://www.civitaslearning.com](http://www.civitaslearning.com)

Our mission is to use predictive analytics to improve the student learning
outcomes and empower better educational decisions. We work with a wide range
of institutions, from four-year universities to community colleges, where our
platform helps students and faculty improve individual experiences and
provides administrators insight into school wide success.

We are currently hiring across the board, including:

\- Data Scientists (lots of bayesian inference and time-series analysis)

\- Software Engineers (our stack is node/postgres)

\- Data Engineers (redshift ETL, hadoop, python)

\- Director of Engineering

\- Sales Director

\- Director of Marketing

See the full list at:
[http://www.civitaslearning.com/careers/#/openings](http://www.civitaslearning.com/careers/#/openings).
If you have any questions or want to know more, feel free to email me at
sid@civitaslearning.com or apply directly online.

------
hemantv
Optimizely - San Francisco, CA / Amsterdam, NL - Fulltime, Permanant.
Intern/H1-B Transfer okay as well.

Intern - [http://jobsco.re/1g27Jp8](http://jobsco.re/1g27Jp8) Growth Engineer
- [http://jobsco.re/18r6N9L](http://jobsco.re/18r6N9L) Software Engineer -
[http://jobsco.re/1g287Ea](http://jobsco.re/1g287Ea) iOS Developer -
[http://jobsco.re/1hjBfoa](http://jobsco.re/1hjBfoa)

Optimizely is a website optimization platform. We enable businesses to show
the right thing to the right person at the right time. Our first product makes
A/B Testing easy. In 2 years we’ve grown to become #1 in the category with
4,000+ paying customers including Starbucks, Disney, and Marketo. We're
profitable and our revenue is growing 400% year-over-year. Join us in our
mission to empower businesses to make better data-driven decisions.

About the Job: We have scale: 4,000+ customers (including 100 of the top
websites in the world); 15 billion server requests/month You’ll work on our
amazing visual editor - a cutting edge tool that is the core of our product -
and will enable it to do even more awesome things for our customers Work in
small teams, in a continuous integration environment; we’re fast and nimble:
1-2 deployments every day

Free city-wide Gym membership at any Crunch Fitness. Free Clipper Card to pay
for your commute from anywhere in the bay area. Catered in-office lunch and
dinner on weekdays. Full medical insurance with very low co-pay and
deductible. HMO, PPO, and HSA options available. Full dental coverage
including orthodontics. Full vision coverage including contacts. Dependents
100% covered for medical, dental, and vision. Unlimited vacation policy. 401k
benefit. Top-of-the-line MacBook Pro or MacBook Air and 30" monitor. Working
with a great team and having a huge impact!

~~~
gedrap
Just to let you know, the intern job posting is incomplete:

>>Requirements: Only list what's absolutely necessary here. Try to keep it to
five one-line bullets or less. Nice to have: Please list your harder
requirements and "nice to haves" here. This section should be keyword-rich -
i.e. please include the keywords you anticipate that job seekers will use to
search for jobs on job boards.

------
magic_at_enimai
ënimai - www.enimai.com - Mountain View CA - Full Time, no remote work.

ënimai develops hardware and software that pushes the boundaries of what is
possible with computers. ënimai believes technology should be magic.

We are looking for extraordinary programmers. Programmers who, true to the
spirit, can work with any programming language to solve the problem at hand.
Generalists who can become specialists in any field.

The team has previously built very successful products at Apple,
Amazon/Lab126, Google, HP Labs, NASA, OLPC, etc.

If any of the following appeals to you, you would love what we do:

Implement atan2 in fixed point to 12 bits of precision, optimizing for space ?
Do you love writing your own operating system? (Yes! we have our own - no it
is not linux/freebsd etc) Can you be a one man/woman army to get our entire
backend infrastructure running, sustaining ëillion queries per second? Being
responsible for every bit of memory you allocate and every CPU cycle you burn?
We iterate Hardware at the pace of Software (hence no remote work). You will
need to be a master in getting work done even when all the pieces around you
are moving.

Yes, we work hard (and smart). We don't want the easy way out. We do it right.
The team has stayed overnight at work multiple times, not because we had to,
but because we wanted to. We are passionate about what we do. We know this
will be our life's work. There is nothing that can deter intense passion. This
could be overwhelming and it isn’t for everyone.

You will be rewarded with better than industry pay and equity. However, the
biggest reward will not have dollar figures attached to it. It is the feeling
you get doing what you do best and making an impact in this world.

Apply at [http://enimai.theresumator.com/](http://enimai.theresumator.com/) or
drop us an email at stdin@enimai.com

------
lmeyerov
SWIVEL

    
    
      * Data visualization at scale, San Francisco
    
      * Launching in 3 months and actively collecting customers & funding
    

WHAT: The "D3 of big data." We're combining our breakthrough performance
technology ([http://sc-lang.com](http://sc-lang.com)) with machine learning to
quickly and smartly explore massive data sets.

TEAM: A pair of award-winning UC Berkeley researchers with a history of
technology adoption.

YOU: A founding (fulltime) data visualization expert who is excited by
challenges like how to design an interactive heat map of a billion
correlations -- and know what that can mean for customers. You'll be
collaborating with performance engineers, algorithm experts, and users of all
kinds to achieve jaw-dropping visualizations that solve real problems.

NEXT STEP: Send a link showing amazing work + CV/portfolio to
lmeyerov@gmail.com and let's see what happens!

------
jonasvp
Berlin, Germany - Django-Developer and Team Lead [LOCAL]

I'll be posting in German since at least basic competency is required...

Jonas und der Wolf
([http://www.jonasundderwolf.de](http://www.jonasundderwolf.de)) ist eine
Kreuzberger Medienagentur. Wir entwickeln und betreuen komplexe interaktive
Websites und Applikationen für international tätige Unternehmen. Technisch
setzen wir auf Django, zusammen mit einem leistungsfähigen Open-Source-Stack
aus u.a. FeinCMS, nginx, Redis, PostgreSQL und git.

Wir sind ein junges Team von engagierten Kolleg/innen in einem entspannten
Arbeitsumfeld und suchen eine/n Django-Developer/Team Lead zur Verstärkung.

Die vollständige Ausschreibung findest Du hier:
[http://www.jonasundderwolf.de/unternehmen/jobs/](http://www.jonasundderwolf.de/unternehmen/jobs/)

Rückfragen gerne auch an mich direkt (Email im Profil). Freuen uns über
Bewerbungen!

------
frederickcook
Moveline ([https://www.moveline.com](https://www.moveline.com)) - REMOTE or
Las Vegas, NV

Moveline is transforming an industry older than the internal combustion
engine. We ship every day and play Settlers on Fridays.

We’re looking for a solid full-stack javascript engineer who loves Settlers of
Catan, remote development, and can tell the difference between an IPA and a
Lager.

About Us

\- We’re passionate about building software that dramatically improves the
customer experience, end-to-end, around moving. Our web product is at the
heart of it.

\- We are also working with a world-class set of investors and advisors, who
you’ll have the opportunity to meet and interact with on a regular basis.
([http://www.angel.co/moveline](http://www.angel.co/moveline))

About You

\- You are fluent in Javascript – our stack is MEAN:
Mongo/Express/Angular/Node (and some Golang)

\- You are passionate about code and elegant solutions, and want to work with
others who are similarly so. You can’t sleep at night knowing you left
something not DRY’d

\- You have architected and developed end-to-end products that are currently
running business applications on a production environment

\- You have an obsessive attention to detail

\- You thrive when you are working closely with others on a small team

\- You want to build stuff that solves real human problems

\- You can explain the differences, chemical and philosophical, between a
lager and an IPA

\- You have a panic attack if you don’t push code before noon

\- You don’t care that the moving industry isn’t sexy

\- You would rather make money than make the front page of TechCrunch (though
we do that too)

Compensation

Market salary and meaningful equity is available. We’re primarily a remote
engineering team, with the company (ops, marketing, customer service) based in
Las Vegas in the heart of Tony Hsieh’s Downtown Project. Hackers in Vegas or
remote in the US welcome. Full Time or Contract-to-Hire only please. No
freelancers or recruiters need apply.

Check out [https://www.moveline.com/careers](https://www.moveline.com/careers)
or email founders@moveline.com to apply!

------
dannyroberts1
Cambridge, MA

At Dimagi, your work can take you literally anywhere. We're looking for
talented, adventurous web and mobile developers to dive in to one of our core
mobile health platforms already affecting hundreds of thousands of the world's
poor and underserved. Our team of top-notch coders has on-site experience in
over 20 countries covering East & West Africa, Central Asia, South America,
and the Indian subcontinent, and travel is an important part of every
developer's experience. Dimagi's prioritization of global impact and employee
growth and satisfaction over the bottom line makes Dimagi a continuously
fresh, exciting, and genuine place to work, and keeps us all honest about what
we're in it for.

Any excellent programmer welcome to apply. Key strengths that will pique our
interest and help move our mission forward include experience with:

* Bridging the gap between small and medium scale (like serious caching, splitting out services based on intensity of usage, etc.)

* Large codebases and strangling out modular components

* Bridging the gap between an open source project only used and understood by insiders to one with components that are accessible to outside developers looking to contribute

Day-to-day work will be done on one of the following sets of technologies.

Web Developer

* Python + Django

* Couchdb

* Postgres

* JavaScript (and lots of it)

Mobile Developer

* J2ME

* Android

* Java

Specific platform or language experience not required.

Dimagi: [http://www.dimagi.com/](http://www.dimagi.com/) Careers:
[http://www.dimagi.com/about/careers/](http://www.dimagi.com/about/careers/)

------
afund87
Fundraise.com - [http://www.fundraise.com/](http://www.fundraise.com/) \-
Boston, MA - Full time

Fundraise.com is a social fundraising platform that allows anyone to create
and manage online fundraisers. Our vision is to be the absolute best social
fundraising platform available for individuals and organizations seeking to
raise more money online.

We are currently looking for full stack or front end developers. An eye for
UI/UX/graphic design is a huge plus. Technologies we use are Ruby, Rails,
Javascript, MySQL, MongoDB, Backbone, jQuery, Haml/Sass and Git.

Our development team is small - two people, plus the CEO also codes and as
well. You will be an important part of the team. There is a lot of work to be
done, so if you are looking to hit the ground running, hit me up!

Contact me with a little about yourself and code examples, side projects,
github, etc - alex@fundraise.com

------
njessop
CommandIQ - [http://commandiq.com/jobs](http://commandiq.com/jobs) \- San
Francisco, CA

tl;dr, Very interesting data problems, Venture Backed, San Francisco, very
small team growing rapidly. You?

We make the only predictive lifetime value platform for consumer companies and
brands to better engage their existing customers; the next generation of CRM
for apps.

We are building and scaling solutions to some of the most exciting and complex
data problems today. Along the way, we get to use some of latest tools in
database technology and build a massively scalable workforce on AWS capable of
handling petabytes of data.

We’re looking for amazing people to join us, full time, based in San
Francisco:

* Product / Frontend Engineer

* Backend Engineer (currently primarily Python)

* Data Systems Engineer

* Machine Learning Engineer

* Design (HTML + CSS)

* Product Manger

To apply, email me (Noah) directly at jobs@commandiq.com with:

-A link to your Github/resume and any relevant web presences

-Brief introduction and a summary of your relevant experiences

------
freyfogle
London (Clerkenwell),

We're Nestoria, a real estate search engine in 8 markets. We have full-time,
permanent, onsite product and dev roles, experienced and entry level, all
details and background about our company on our site:
[http://lokku.com/#jobs](http://lokku.com/#jobs)

Look forward to hearing from you.

~~~
SandB0x
Do you think you're offering enough money (£25-35k in London according to your
job listing) to get a genuinely excellent graduate developer? Genuine
question.

~~~
basicallydan
At Huddle we've employed three Grad devs at £28k + £5k joining bonus, and
they've all been stellar :)

------
challLO
Learning Objects-
[http://http://www.learningobjects.com/](http://http://www.learningobjects.com/)
\- Washington, DC

Who the heck are we?

Are you in to disruptive innovation? Fired up to transform education? Join our
growing team.

We’re a scrappy, fast-growing startup, owner-operated, and privately held.
We’re in Chinatown, not Herndon, so you can sell your car and walk to work.
Choose your Friday happy hour specialty. Choices include: Rock Band, karaoke,
and foosball.

If you're relentless and resourceful, a lifelong learner, a major contributor,
and ready to change the status quo, we want to talk to you.

What would you do?

You've got years of Java experience, and have built some pretty slick web
apps. HTML, CSS, Javascript: you've got it. And yet you feel like you're being
held back. Your old job is still stuck in the 2000's. You're sick of Struts,
sick of Spring, sick of JSP and think "I could build a better web framework
than this". You post your personal projects to GitHub when you get the time to
do something cool, but it's not as much as you'd like.

And then you see this post. And you think: Who would do that? Who would have
10% time projects, and happy hours every Friday? Who would have an office dog
and a ping-pong table?

Here come the specs:

You will:

* Design, implement and test new features using a variety of the latest technologies under our customized version of the agile development methodology

* Contribute across the technology stack, from the interactive web and mobile front-end to the clustered object-oriented application layer to the back-end database You bring:

* Minimum two years development experience (if you have more we will pay for it so don't be afraid to apply) * Proficiency with Java 5 * 1 year experience developing interactive web applications using AJAX * Proficiency with JavaScript, CSS, and HTML * Familiarity with agile development processes * Strong communication skills (you’ll work directly with clients) * Interest in being involved in the UI design process * Experience with jQuery or AngularJS is a plus

Apply online at
[http://www.learningobjects.com/careers.html](http://www.learningobjects.com/careers.html)

-or- email chall@learningobjects.com

------
snowmaker
Scribd (YC '06), San Francisco - H1B, FULL-TIME, and INTERN are all welcome

Scribd ("Netflix for eBooks", top 100 website, 35 people) is hiring talented
hackers of all kinds to help us build the library of the 21st century.

We've hired SIX full-time people and TONS of interns from these "Who is
Hiring" threads, including two this past summer ... it really works!

We're looking for people who want to work with:

* Ruby on Rails (we're the #2 largest rails site, after Twitter)

* Javascript (well, we use Coffeescript)

* iOS / Android

* Machine Learning / data mining / recommendations - think Netflix prize!

* Back-end infrastructure: scalability, web crawling, big data, data warehousing, analytics

That said, we care way more about your personality and general hacking skills
then what languages you've used so far, so if you haven't used these but want
to break into mobile or web development, this could be a good opportunity for
you. We've hired people from these threads with everywhere from 0 to 10 years
of experience.

We're profitable, very well funded and have a really fun office environment
(go-karts + a rock climbing wall!). Scribd alumni have gone on to found 4
other YCombinator companies, more than from any other startup. We think this
says something about the kind of people that we like to hire. We are always
looking for international people interested in moving to the US and can help
you secure a visa.

We just launched our "Netflix for Books" service and are really excited about
it. Read more here:
[http://www.wired.com/business/2013/10/scribd_book_subscripti...](http://www.wired.com/business/2013/10/scribd_book_subscription/)

See more at scribd.com/jobs and feel free to email me directly: jared at
scribd.com

------
wozmirek
Lunar Logic ([http://lunarlogic.io](http://lunarlogic.io)) - Full time,
Krakow, Poland.

We're a small (<20 people) web development shop verse in Ruby on Rails apps,
so we're looking for RoR devs, but (doh!) are always open for brilliant minds.
We work for startups, NGOs and private clients. Last work - www.kozee.de &
[https://www.betdash.com/](https://www.betdash.com/). Interested? Drop us a
line: contact@llp.pl Still not convinced? Try the Code Hulk
([http://codehulk.lunarlogic.io/](http://codehulk.lunarlogic.io/)), a
challenge we've prepared for you.

More details on the work: [http://jobs.lunarlogic.io/software-developer-ruby-
on-rails](http://jobs.lunarlogic.io/software-developer-ruby-on-rails)

------
stringfellow
London, UK -- CarbonCulture
([http://carbonculture.net](http://carbonculture.net))

We're looking for a front-end developer to help us make changes and impact
sustainability in some big places, including the UK's Parliament and major UK
cities.

We're based in the Open Data Institute
([http://www.theodi.org/](http://www.theodi.org/)) near Old Street, rubbing
shoulders with some other really interesting and influential start-ups - many
with an interest in sustainability and all with an interest in open data.

Check out the full spec: [http://www.carbonculture.net/blog/2013/09/19/front-
end-visua...](http://www.carbonculture.net/blog/2013/09/19/front-end-
visualisation-developer/)

Looking forward to hearing from you (make contact here:
work@moreassociates.com)!

------
khitchdee
Allahabad (India) based Khitchdee
([http://www.khitchdee.com](http://www.khitchdee.com)) is building software at
the intersection of Hindustani music and computer technology. We are building
a Windows app in C called Inck.exe that enables its user to produce music,
teach and learn and write useful programs.

We're looking for an apprentice who will come in and work on parts of Inck.exe
for us. A deep interest in music is essential as only then you'll really enjoy
working on this. A deep interest in programming is also essential as only then
you'll appreciate the usefulness of our app. A fresh B.Tech in Computer
Science or something similar would be ideal.

We pay you a market rate salary and we give you valuable equity. If we do well
as a company, you'll do well financially.

If you're interested, email me at rohit@khitchdee.com

------
AaronLasseigne
OrgSync ([http://www.orgsync.com](http://www.orgsync.com)) - Dallas, TX

We were founded in 2007, have over 300 colleges and universities as clients
and are growing rapidly.

We're an experienced development team with a wide range of skills. We
regularly host meetups for local Ruby, Node.js and Clojure groups. We're on
the hunt for experienced developers to fill several current openings.

* Ruby Dev: [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/11960/ruby-developer-b...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/11960/ruby-developer-build-scale-higher-ed-focused-orgsync) * JavaScript Dev: [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/16895/javascript-devel...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/16895/javascript-developer-build-scale-higher-ed-orgsync)

------
namedotcom
Name.com is hiring - [http://name.com/](http://name.com/) \- Denver, CO

We’re looking for a developer at Name.com! Here are some of the skills &
responsibilities: * Extend, develop, and maintain code for registrar web *
application * Work to improve the efficiency and functionality of existing
software solutions * Research new technologies and incorporate them into new
systems and products * Write, unit test, debug, and troubleshoot critical
software applications * Resolve issues with speed and quality * Maintain a
high level of awesomeness at all times.

You can check out the full job listing on our site:
[http://www.name.com/blog/general/2013/06/we-want-you-to-
work...](http://www.name.com/blog/general/2013/06/we-want-you-to-work-at-name-
dot-com/)

------
armaansarkar
LiveRamp | Multiple Engineering Positions Available | www.LiveRamp.com/careers
| San Francisco, CA | H1B, INTERN

About us: LiveRamp’s leading data onboarding solution empowers marketers to
activate their CRM data in their choice of online advertising platform for
targeting, attribution, content optimization and more. We see relevancy as the
world's largest optimization problem, and are excited to contribute to
building a future where marketing is predominantly informative, engaging, and
even appreciated for their usefulness to consumers through the use of data.
Imagine that!

We're well funded, and steadily growing. Our employees enjoy weekly yoga,
catered lunches, and unlimited PTO. But the best job perk is our awesome team
- we’ve got a staff of amazing people who just happen to be great engineers as
well.

About you: Type S(tartup) personality is a must: smart, ethical, friendly,
hard-working and proactive. You’re comfortable in multiple languages,
frameworks, and environments. We are looking for full-time engineers and
interns (summer or any time of year). If you think you’d be a good fit,
consider joining our team!

We’re looking for smart and talented engineers for the following positions:

* I’ll Be Back-End Engineer

* Glass-Half-Full-Stack Engineer

* Maximum Security DevOps Engineer

* Statistically Significant Data Scientist

And for new grads and interns:

* Four Star Generalist Software Engineer

* public static final intern softwareEngineer = fall/winter/spring/summer;

To apply: Visit
[http://www.liveramp.com/careers](http://www.liveramp.com/careers) or send
your resume to recruiting@liveramp.com. Tell us in three sentences why you'd
like to join our team and what makes you a great fit, and show us what you’ve
got. We’d love to see links to sites you have worked on or screenshots of your
work.

------
ayers
Who we are: [http://www.intelligentreach.com](http://www.intelligentreach.com)

Intelligent Reach is a market leading on-line Digital marketing agency and
technology vendor. Through direct client relationships with leading retailers
such as Debenhams, House Of Fraser, Argos, Shop Direct, Carphone Warehouse,
Halfords and through top media agency partnerships Intelligent Reach manages
and optimises over £3bn in client revenue across Shopping Comparison,
Affiliates, Marketplaces (eBay, Amazon and Play), Paid Search and Display
channels. Intelligent Reach now has over 75 clients in the UK, US, Germany,
France and Australia and is growing at a phenomenal rate.

==================================

London (Victoria), UK | Full-time | .Net Web Developer (Full stack, with main
focus on the front end.)

 _You will be joining a small(6) but highly productive development team. This
will be a high impact role building out new features and enhancements to our
platform. You will be reporting directly to the technical co founder while
working alongside other developers and QA to deliver high quality work. Some
benefits of working at Intelligent Reach are;_

- _Casual office environment_

- _Fresh fruit_

- _Unlimited Nespresso_

- _Flexi time_

- _Indoor football Fridays_

What we use:

 _JavaScript | jQuery | HighCharts | TypeScript | ASP MVC 4 | C# .Net 4.5 | MS
SQL Server 2012| SSAS | SSIS | MS Testing Framework | TFS 2012_

==================================

Applying:

When applying please put in the subject: Developer HN Oct 2013

developerjobs@intelligentreach.com

I am one of the developers you will be working with, so please feel free to
contact me personally with any questions or to find out more about the role.
steve.ayers@intelligentreach.com

------
bretthellman
Hall - Workplace Communication (Cross-platform, real-time messaging)

\--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

OPEN ROLES:

\--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* iOS Sr/Lead Engineer

* Android Lead Engineer

* Backend Lead Engineer (Mongo, node.js, redis, chef)

\--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PERKS

\--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* Work on a product you'll be actively using every day.

* Be apart of a world-class team, love what you do and have a huge impact!

* Top-of-the-line MacBook Pro or MacBook Air and 27" monitor

* Generous equity grants

* Weekly company-wide happy hours

* Medical insurance with very low co-pay and deductible. HMO, PPO, and HSA options available

* Dental coverage

* Vision coverage

\--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Location You can find us on Castro Street in sunny downtown Mountain View,
California.

\--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Email me personally at brett at hall-inc.com

------
seanmccann
San Francisco Intrans Ruby Engineers, Android Engineers

The last 50 years has seen the reinvention of almost every major industry
except for one: Trucking. Intrans is here to change that by deploying the
world's first mobile platform for on-demand freight shipping.

Over $30 billion dollars a month is spent trucking freight around the US.
Without trucks, the country would grind to a halt overnight. In such a massive
market, it's hard to believe that the entire industry today still runs on
phones and fax machines. This means hundreds of millions of dollars worth of
freight capacity goes unfilled every month due to the old-school
inefficiencies of the industry.

We are changing that. We use our location-based technology to automatically
match supply and demand.

If you're ready to transform the trucking industry, send your resume and
GitHub profile to jobs@intrans.com.

------
mikewinn1
Drone Deploy - Soma, San Francisco

Hey HN

We're DroneDeploy, an AngelPad company that is making it easy for enterprises
to get stuff done with drones.

Drone technology is fast, cheap and on the cusp of revolutionising industries.
They just need better software. We’re building a drone command platform that
makes operating swarms of them, simple, safe and reliable. We're pushing
existing technologies to the limit and developing our own:

We are looking for awesome engineers who have experienced in some proper
subset of:

    
    
        * Python (Flask)
        * Javascript (AngularJS)
        * MongoDB
        * HTML5/CSS3
        * Drones/Robotics/Protocols/APIs
    

We offer fun technical challenges, a fast moving working environment, 20% time
spent flying drones at our private drone airfield, and all the normal
benefits.

Contact us: nick@dronedeploy.com (interns and H1-B candidates welcome)

~~~
jonomillin
You can read a bit more about DroneDeploy here:

[http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/20/angelpad-backed-
dronedeploy...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/20/angelpad-backed-dronedeploy-
wants-to-help-you-manage-your-legion-of-drones/)

[http://gigaom.com/2013/06/24/managing-multiple-drones-is-
har...](http://gigaom.com/2013/06/24/managing-multiple-drones-is-harder-than-
it-sounds-and-dronedeploy-wants-to-change-that/)

------
x2Opteron
Chatham Financial (Kennett Square, PA) - Full time
[http://www.chathamfinancial.com](http://www.chathamfinancial.com)

We've got an awesome developer culture going inside of this financial company
(~150 tech people). You can email our HR rep[1], or me[2] with your resume and
a few words of what you're looking for.

If you're interested in .Net development using the latest technologies, and
pushing our architecture forward, then this is probably a place you want to
work. We do use other techs where it's appropriate (or for internal or fun
projects), such as last week when I worked on a Golang webapp. We have
quarterly Hack Weeks, which gives us a chance to explore self-driven projects
that make sense for the business.

Below are the open positions, but if you're a passionate and qualified
guy/gal, don't hesitate to see where you might fit into our team!

* Web developer - You get to take the process from the data and service design all the way to the implementation of the UI, but you'll need to be well versed in some aspect of web development (MVC/JS/CSS/etc).

* Models developer - Same thing as the web developer, but you'll need a passion for services, and the technologies that it entails.

* Test automation developer - We have been pushing the limits of HP's BPT software suite for years now, so we have been building our own services testing framework (one of the goals of which is to open source it). The test team supports all the development we do, at approximately a 2devs:1tester ratio.

* DBA - Our Data Team is lean and the individuals on the team wear many hats. Our daily responsibilities include everything from TSQL data access performance optimization, to automating SQL Server and Windows with PowerShell, to working closely with software developers and business leads to create High-quality data solutions.

[1] recruting at chathamfinancial . com [2] gfrank at chathamfinancial . com

------
ajaykam
Wedding Party -
[http://www.weddingpartyapp.com/jobs](http://www.weddingpartyapp.com/jobs) \-
Palo Alto, CA, REMOTE OK

Help us make weddings awesome for the hundreds of millions of people who
attend weddings every year. We are a small team of engineers and designers
that has made waves in the last year with our mobile apps for couples and
guests. We’ve grown fast and Wedding Party is now used at hundreds of
thousands of weddings a year. We’ve been featured on the AppStore for the last
five consecutive weeks. There are fun design, product, and scaling challenges
ahead.

We are looking for:

-Rails developer

-Android developer

-iOS developer

Responsibilities:

\- Take ownership of one of our major product platforms

\- Be able to iterate quickly over UX interactions and designs

\- Be obsessive over details and be ready to ship great code

Requirements:

-Experience working on interesting projects

-Be prepared to learn and teach

-Experience building products with millions of users a plus

email: jobs@weddingpartyapp.com

------
willyum
TL;DR, we are hiring and we'd love to talk to you. Email us: jobs@ecommhub.com

Join the first 500 Startup-backed company in the Southeast.

A little about us:

At eCommHub, you will have the unique opportunity to tackle a variety of
meaningful technical challenges as we scale our SaaS product to automate
thousands more online stores. We’re taking the pain out of e-commerce and
simplifying the supply chain by enabling online retailers to outsource their
fulfillment as easily as they can create a frontend for their store.

We use a service-oriented architecture with many independent services and
value testing. We iterate quickly and deploy often. Our design makes it easy
for you to own and grow your part of the product. As a developer, you’ll have
ownership of your projects and have a chance to build a strong developer
foundation at a young startup company.

\---------------Lead Ruby Developer-----------------

Requirements:

* Experience organizing and leading dev teams

* Extensive background in Ruby and Rails

* Comfortable collaborating with marketing, sales and management team.

* Experience supporting live production infrastructure, can put out fires under pressure when things go wrong

* Exposure to architectural patterns of a large, high-scale web application

* Experience migrating and scaling large amounts of data

* Experience designing, implementing, deploying, and maintaining complex online applications

* Database design experience in SQL and NoSQL

* Proficient in API Design

* Love tinkering with new technologies and frameworks

Some more details
([http://ecommhub.com/careers/](http://ecommhub.com/careers/))

\-------We're also looking for frontend and backend devs as well as those with
sales + marketing experience-------

------
gstar
London (Old St Roundabout) - EDITD

[http://editd.com/jobs/engineering/](http://editd.com/jobs/engineering/)

Data science, devops, engineering. Hiring at least 4 engineers, and sales
people in NY and London now.

We're one of the hottest startups in London (says the Guardian, top 20!). Last
month, we had a new engineer join from HN, and the calibre of people coming to
us from HN is just absolutely incredible.

I'm the technical cofounder, and I've never worked with a smarter group of
people in one place - our team is just outstanding.

About us - we're doing the most important thing for the fashion industry
possible, helping them reduce waste and make more money. Our customers are
ASOS, Gap, Target, Missguided and tons of others - we're working with most of
the fastest growing fashion companies in the world.

------
soundandfeury
Location: Atlanta, GA

Company: Experience ( [http://www.expapp.com/](http://www.expapp.com/) )

Looking for devs of all shapes and sizes.

We are a small group of sports / music fans that believe live events should be
more fun. Our product lets teams offer unique experiential upgrades and also
unused or unsold seats as in venue upgrades. It's better for fans, better for
teams, and both love our current product. We are a well-funded and passionate
startup, looking for a few devs to help us grow and change the industry.

Some technologies we use: Groovy/Grails, PostgreSql, redis, BackboneJS, etc.
Experience with any of these is not required. We believe a good dev can pick
up tools as necessary. We move fast, and we love new challenges and finding
the right solution for them.

Contact me directly at: matt [at] expapp.com

------
Placester
Senior PHP Engineer We’re looking for a seasoned PHP engineer to take
ownership over our stack and suite of tools. We run the most popular plugin in
real estate and we’re dedicated to making it painless for real estate
professionals to get their listings out on the web. Our tools are used by
tens-of-thousands of professionals to manage millions of listings from around
the world. We believe in building products that just work. We’re extremely
passionate and you should be too.

Here’s a bit about the role-

About You as a Senior PHP Engineer: -Make (many!) daily pushes to our MS
instance and WordPress.org -Squash bugs and support the QA and theme
development team -Provide leadership and insight into product strategy -Take
ownership over WPMS instance with thousands of sites and growing rapidly
-Interact with the open source/development community to fix bugs and and
prioritize features -Help push the limit of what’s possible inside WordPress
(like continue to extend our MVC plugin framework) -Understanding of MySQL and
NoSQL databases -Help re-architect the current platform

About You: -Deep, working knowledge and application of PHP; 3 to 5+ years of
PHP experience -Strong communicator, can effectively explain issues and
solutions -Using a data-driven approach comes as second nature -Self starter
and self motivated. Handles issues as they are found -Team player, knows what
it’s like to effectively work and lead a team -Comfortable writing code that
scales to millions of users -Experience with WordPress a huge plus -Passionate
about great, easy to use software (we love what we do and you should too)
-Generally happy person (we’re happy too) Benefits: -Competitive salary
-Generous and early-stage equity -Full medical, dental, and vision -A highly
motivated, brilliant and fun team

How to Apply Just drop a note to jobs@placester.com with "Senior PHP Engineer"
in the subject line.

More about us - [https://placester.com/careers/#senior-phpwordpress-
engineer](https://placester.com/careers/#senior-phpwordpress-engineer)

------
floorlamp
Bazaarvoice - (Austin, TX | San Francisco, CA | New York City, NY) - Full Time

Each month, more than 450 million people view and share their opinions and
converse about 20 million products in our network. Our technology
infrastructure allows people to make tens of thousands of requests every
second enabling them to make important purchasing decisions online.

We are looking for talent in NY, Austin, and SFO to fulfill various roles -
developers, DevOps, QA engineers, managers. More information on our site -
[http://keepaustinbazaar.com/](http://keepaustinbazaar.com/) .

I work in the NY office, right in Union Square. We use a wide variety of
technologies, including Scala, Python, Node.js, Cassandra, and Hadoop.

If you are interested or would like to know more about us email me at
norton.wang@bazaarvoice.com

------
pubnub
PubNub - [http://www.pubnub.com/](http://www.pubnub.com/) \- San Francisco, CA

In the future, we will all be speaking Bidirectional JSON.

Become the core part of the largest global real-time network -- the network
one that is transacting billions of signals. Our mission is to create the
fabric that brings us (people of the net) into the next singularity, a point
in time at which humans become ineffective. That of course does not mean our
society is lost, as in a dystopian view… Rather, think of this opportunity as
an effort to achieve a forever-vacation for everyone for the rest of time
creating unlimited happiness; and through the power of PubNub we'll convert
your typical adventure into to living stardust, where your consciousness will
be jettisoned into the infinite cosmos, in an infinite journey of dimensional
wonder, and discovery!!!!!

That'd be pretty great as long as we do it in a good way, right? Can you help
us achieve this? We need next gen developers who are good at being remarkably
insightful into the new future of network paths, BGP routes, TCP packets and
Earth Based Topologies and Orchestrations.

Here is our jobs link:
[http://www.pubnub.com/jobs](http://www.pubnub.com/jobs)

We're also keeping an eye on the footprint of data that flows through PubNub,
and we have a massively parallel MapReduce system written in
Python/PyPy/Gevent/HLL which can process massive amounts of data in a few
moments. Yah we use it for big brother type stuff but also for your metering
data too so we can bill you.

More onto the future of things to come, we've created essentially the
scaffolding which brings us the necessary tooling to create the next
singularity. But we still have more to do and we need your help to push us
further into future of connectivity. Device-to-device communication is key,
and JSON is our language. Also something new is on the way that has been
unannounced which kinda annihilates most hindrances for out ultimate goal.

------
Robingow1
Addepar is Hiring - Engineers - Mountain View, Ca

Who we are: Engineers rebuilding the infrastructure that powers global
finance. Current technology in the space is broken and opaque, it empowers
scandals like Bernie Madoff to go on for a decade while $64 billion vanishes
from the economy, affecting endowments, institutions, and notable individuals.
Our platform provides increased transparency, allowing for better decisions
and furthering meritocracy in the multi-trillion dollar wealth management
industry. We free data from disparate silos and build tools for advanced
analysis and decision making.

Addepar is an engineering-led company. We’ve designed our perks around
enabling great technologists to build. Hiring Ember.js developers and
generalist engineers.

Join us: Careers.addepar.com Or email R2 [at] Addepar [dot] com

------
summerville
Fleetio - [http://www.fleetio.com](http://www.fleetio.com) \- Birmingham, AL
or REMOTE - FULL TIME

We're looking for a badass Rails developer who can grow into a CTO-ish role.

Fleetio is improving the way companies manage vehicle-based operations and our
customers love us for it. We're a fast-growing, bootstrapped & profitable SaaS
company with hundreds of paying customers around the world.

Your primary responsibility in the short term (next 6 - 12ish months) will be
to deliver on the product roadmap. You'll develop new features, enhance
existing ones and squash bugs. You'll balance timely delivery of customer-
facing improvements with solid architecture decisions and code organization,
minimizing technical debt.

Down the road, you'll have the opportunity to be responsible for growing and
leading the engineering team, defining how software gets built at Fleetio, and
building upon the foundation being put in place today.

You in a nutshell:

    
    
      - You have deep knowledge of Ruby, Rails and other Web technologies.
    
      - You understand the balance between scrappiness and long-term code maintainability.
    
      - You feel compelled to make things look beautiful and work flawlessly.
    
      - You are organized, and take pride in abstracting and refactoring.
    
      - You are creative, ambitious and you get things done.
    
      - You are a great writer, a strong conversationalist and an even better listener.
    

It would be great if you also:

    
    
      - Know a thing or two about cars and engines
    
      - Have used a variety of frameworks (server side, browser side, or for desktop software)
    
      - Have a technical background: a degree in CS, EE, math, physics, etc.
    

Sound like you?

We would love to know more. Email us at jobs@fleetio.com and tell us a little
about yourself.

Full job posting: [http://www.fleetio.com/jobs/software-
engineer](http://www.fleetio.com/jobs/software-engineer)

------
13michael
San Francisco, CA- Life360 (life360.com)

We've got an awesome opportunity to work with a small team on scaling a really
large solution! At Life360 we are dealing with over 350 million new location
points every day (that number is growing quickly) from our over 45 million
users. We are looking for somebody to help us build out our platform and solve
some challenging problems at scale. Life360 offers the chance to wear many
hats and to have a major impact on the organization. We're looking for
experienced (4+ years) backend engineers knowledgeable in scripting languages
(PHP/Python) and who are passionate about scaling the "family network."

Summary: backend engineers looking to help build out our platform on a huge
scale.

reply to jobs AT life360.com with the title "Platform Engineer"

------
memset
Eponym (New York, NY, USA) [http://www.eponymous.co](http://www.eponymous.co)

We're an eyewear company looking for engineers to help architect and build our
API, which powers eyeglass orders for fashion brands.

Our stack is Python (Flask) and MongoDB. Including bits of Celery, nginx, and
uwsgi. We do a lot of integration with the UPS (in fact, we maintain an open-
source UPS library [1]).

We're building our API and internal dashboards (which we use heavily to
process orders, eyewear prescriptions, customer information, gift cards, etc.)

We white-label eyewear for other fashion brands; Classic Specs and Steven Alan
are some of our brands. Email me! jay@classicspecs.com

[1]
[https://github.com/classicspecs/ClassicUPS](https://github.com/classicspecs/ClassicUPS)

------
lessthanjackie2
Indicative (New York, NY)
[http://www.indicative.com/](http://www.indicative.com/)

We are seeking an experienced Front-End Developer to join our highly motivated
team solving complex problems using cutting edge technology.

We use AngularJS, SASS, and Karma. Interested in those with a background in
Angular or similar SPA frameworks, HTML5, and CSS3 along with a good eye for
details.

We'd feel lucky if you have experience in SVG/Canvas/D3.js, SASS or LESS,
Grunt and Bower, Karma or any front-end unit testing frameworks, and/or REST
based services.

We're a fun team looking for additional hands in our small 9-person company.
See more about this posting at
[http://www.indicative.com/jobs/](http://www.indicative.com/jobs/)

------
bfung
Arlington, VA, USA.

San Francisco, CA, USA.

Opower

Energy Efficiency. Help people save money at home. Help utilities save money
by generating less expensive energy. Take dirty power generators off the grid.

We do it by sending digestable data and using the right language on reports.

We're looking for all sorts of positions, but I work in engineering. Looking
for people interested in building out our infrastructure - there's a portion
like building a private AWS, building services and frameworks for other
developers, and setting up automation to scale our technical operations.

[http://opower.com/company/people/engineering](http://opower.com/company/people/engineering)

I'm specifically on the core platform team. Team is currently 2 people serving
50+ other developers. Email me for questions or details.

------
Alex3917
New York, NY.

Full Time.

[http://www.thehackerati.com](http://www.thehackerati.com)

Software Devs at all experience levels, for front end, back end, and big data.
We don't care what language(s) you know, as long as you're highly skilled in
at least one. Email me if interested:

alex.krupp@thehackerati.com

------
burgreblast
Touchpoint Restaurant Innovations
[http://www.touchpoint.io](http://www.touchpoint.io) (Palo Alto, remote OK)

We're repeat entrepreneurs (enterprise / networking / e-commmerce, mobile)
with 9-figure exits.

We believe the systems architecture for chain restaurant technology is 30
years out of date so we're fixing that. Enterprise-class big data, loyalty,
mobile, POS, etc.

This isn't another "tablet POS" but a serious solution that meets the complex
needs of large chains.

Definitely looking for

* iOS / Android

* web development / frontend

to help with client-facing components.

* Network developers always welcome

* Machine Learning? We want you too.

FULL DISCLOSURE: This isn't a "lifestyle" company with game rooms, relaxing
pods or scooters. But if you want to change the way the world eats, we're a
pretty good bet.

israel@touchpoint.io

------
mark-ruwt
Are You Watching This?! Sports-Loving Developer
[http://areyouwatchingthis.com/api](http://areyouwatchingthis.com/api)

We're a Sports Excitement Analytics Company. We're the digital version of your
buddy that screams into the phone telling you to turn on a game. We're small,
profitable, and growing.

If turning a 29-story building into a 323-foot Bat Signal for sports fans for
College Football, concepting and building apps for Telstra Communications new
Cricket- and Rugby-heavy SportsFan brand, or powering digital "Upset!"
billboards for Turner Sports during March Madness sounds interesting, give us
a shout.

[http://areyouwatchingthis.com/jobs](http://areyouwatchingthis.com/jobs)

------
bradtaylor
Whistle (Mission, San Francisco, CA) -
[http://whistle.com](http://whistle.com) \- Local, relocation offered

Whistle is a growing technology company building new products for owners and
vets in the >$60B pet industry. Venture-backed, our first product is an on-
collar device that measures your dog's activity, giving you a new perspective
on day-to-day behavior and long-term health trends.

Lead Android Engineer — We're looking for a pragmatic Android engineer to
bring an awesome experience to our Android users. Ideal candidates should have
strong experience with Android, including multiple published apps to the
Android Market, and have had some experience leading teams.

Apply at jobs@whistle.com, or see whistle.com for more information.

------
mikek
Streak (San Francisco, CA)

[http://www.streak.com/jobs](http://www.streak.com/jobs)

We are looking for a front end developer who is comfortable slinging
javascript in a hostile environment (extending GMail). You should like
underscore.js and be comfortable with jQuery.

------
monigtz
Ooyala - Guadalajara, Mexico [http://www.ooyala.com](http://www.ooyala.com)
Contact: careers-mex@ooyala.com

We have an amazing group of engineers in our second largest office:
Guadalajara. We are working with exciting technologies like JavaScript, Ruby,
Java for Android, Objective-C, Scala, Hadoop and Cassandra.

Ooyala is the leading cross-device TV solution for major networks, publishers
and brands, powering personalized video experiences across all screens.

We are looking for: * Software Engineers * Front-End Engineers * Technical
Support Engineers.

For more information on jobs and how we work, check out our career website at:
[http://www.ooyala.com/about/careers](http://www.ooyala.com/about/careers)

------
riansanderson
Sensor Platforms - San Jose California

Software Engineer - Tools and simulation development

[http://sensorplatforms.simplicant.com/job/detail/14967-softw...](http://sensorplatforms.simplicant.com/job/detail/14967-software-
engineer-tools-development-simulation-development#sthash.M3jCnacV.dpuf)

The individual hired for this position will be responsible for maintenance and
upgrade of various internal Python tools, as well as ensuring their integrity
for each release of the tool set. She or he will also be responsible for
conducting periodic test scenarios of the product using theses tools,
maintenance of tools used for real-world data collection, and help with test
infrastructure for data anlysis in the cloud.

------
bholber
YoDerm (www.yoderm.com). VP Engineering / CTO. Santa Monica, CA.

We are YC '11 rejects, but that didn't stop us from building one of the only
functioning telemedicine platforms in existence. We launched in May and now
have real physicians treating real patients every day. We've also used the
past year to raise an angel round and line up some incredible business
development partnerships.

And now we're ready for our technical co-founder to come aboard and prepare
YoDerm's infrastructure for scale. We want a full-time partner to dive in to
our Django/Python stack, own the engineering roadmap, and set sail for a new
world of online medicine -- and clearer skin.

More details at www.yoderm.com/careers or write ben@yoderm.com

------
orthoconnect
OrthoConnect - [http://www.orthoconnect.com](http://www.orthoconnect.com) \-
San Francisco, CA (Hayes Valley)

Full-time engineer position available!

We are looking for a full-time engineer who is interested in growing with a
small online medical startup based in SF. OrthoConnect is a virtual exhibit
hall for orthopedic devices that connects medical device companies with
healthcare professionals using interactive lead generation tools, targeted
surveys, dynamic video archiving, and private messaging.

Our office is based in a beautiful office in Hayes Valley. We share a work
environment with a few other startups.

We are hiring ASAP. Please contact us for further questions. You can email me
directly at orthoconnectcontact@gmail.com

------
cnienaber
Senior Developer - San Francisco <br> WHO WE ARE <br> We are a start-up
located in San Francisco that curates modern designed products for 5-day sales
for our members. Our goal is to help people discover unique and beautifully
designed products while getting them at a great price. The site is growing
extremely rapidly, adding thousands of users daily and dozens of
design/manufacturing partners each week. <br> <br> The company is early-stage
and VC-funded, looking to bring on sharp, hardworking talent with competitive
salary. You'll have a chance to work directly with the founders and be part of
the core team. <br> <br> WHAT OUR TEAM IS LIKE<br> <br> \- willing to learn
and grow quickly with our company<br> \- able to multi-task and stay
organized<br> \- can work independently<br> \- extremely proficient with
computer software and web tools<br> \- loves modern design<br> <br> EXPERIENCE
YOU SHOULD HAVE<br> <br> \+ this is not your first gig<br> \+ you have
experience with building end-to-end products <br> \+ you are an expert in
rails, jQuery, objective-c and MySQL<br> \+ are experienced in scaling rails
(1M+ visitors/month) and building on the android platform<br> <br> WHAT YOU'LL
BE DOING<br> <br> \+ working across all channels including web, iPhone, iPad
and android<br> \+ driving operational efficiencies including fraud detection,
logistics automation, advertising integration, improving metrics measurements,
bug fixes, etc.<br> \+ creating new features as the company grows including
scaling the code base, a/b testing, writing integration tests, setting up
search servers, personalization, etc.<br> \+ communicating directly with the
CTO daily<br> <br> If you fit the bill, please apply with:<br> <br> \+ resume
highlighting what you've been up to the past couple of years<br> \+ cover
letter explaining why you're interested in e-commerce<br> <br> <b>Use Subject
Line "ToMo Senior Developer"</b><br> <br> Send your application to Steven at
engineering-jobs[at]touchofmodern.com<br> </div>

------
philipcamilleri
SmartAsset - NYC, NY - QA ANALYST
[https://www.smartasset.com/page/jobs](https://www.smartasset.com/page/jobs)

At SmartAsset we are building technology to help people make better personal
finance decisions, but giving real-world, accurate, quantifiable advice on
these big decisions.

We are therefore looking for someone with a keen eye for detail and a passion
for quality to help us build formal test processes around our products. This
will include anything from manual testing (in-house or outsourced) to
scheduled or triggered automated tests.

More info and details about the position at
[https://www.smartasset.com/page/jobs](https://www.smartasset.com/page/jobs)

------
darcilene
BitTitan is seeking Top Notch UI Developers - Greater Seattle Area (Kirkland)
ember.js , angular.js backbone.js

We are seeking multiple software developers to work on solutions that will
100% automate the transformation from on premise to the Cloud. We have a fun
environment and are profitable!

Here are a few of the roles we are focusing on: * S/W Developers: We are
seeking multiple developers who have full stack development, drive and
ambition. * ASP.NET / UI Developer: the best UI developer to help us adapt our
user interface to the new technology (ember.js) * SW Developer with Data
Mining focus * SW Lead

Job listings are located at: www.bittitan.com/careers You can also email me
directly at darcil@bittitan.com

------
lobster_johnson
Transparensee -- [http://transparensee.com](http://transparensee.com) \-- New
York City, NY.

We are a small startup doing interesting things with search.

We have two full-time developer positions open for a new team building a
reusable search platform based on Discovery, our internally built search
engine.

Stack involves Ruby/Sinatra/Nginx/Git/AWS on the back end with a heavy
emphasis on a modular SOA and REST APIs. We have an existing Python codebase
that needs to be integrated. We see ourselves using Go for some things in the
future.

Front ends based on jQuery and MVC frameworks, with lots of emphasis on
creating elegant, functional search UIs as well as dashboards and analytics
front ends.

jobs@transparensee.com

------
t1m
Chango -
[https://www.chango.com/about/careers](https://www.chango.com/about/careers)
\- Toronto, ON

We are hiring for quite a few engineering and non-engineering positions, but I
would like to highlight the roles available on Chango's Large Scale Data team
where we have two open positions for intermediate/senior software engineers.

At Chango, we process 20 billion or so unique data points per day, and are
trying to minimize the latency between times when we collect the data and make
it available for the real-time distributed systems that need to use it.

We use traditional SQL databases (Postgresql), columnar data warehouses
(Vertica), networked/local key/value stores (AeroSpike, KyotoCabinet, LMDB,
memcache), as well as a many node petabyte scale map/reduce cluster
(Disco/DDFS).

You will be programming in Python, Cython and C with forays into Go and
Erlang. You are comfortable with your code running on 100s of nodes in
multiple data centres. You have solid knowledge of Linux internals and tools,
networking, disk, cache and memory subsystems as well as techniques to measure
and optimize all of the above.

You have thorough familiarity with relational technology/theory, ACID,
transaction processing, networked and local key/values stores, data
warehousing and columnar databases. You should have experience with map/reduce
and distributed file systems (Hadoop/HDFS, Disco/DDFS).

You have a firm understanding of the various and sometimes exotic data
structures and algorithms used for processing large data sets. You will use
bloom filters, hyperloglog, skip lists, b+ trees, prefix tries, hashing in all
it's multitudinous forms, MVCC, two-phase commit, data compression/encoding,
etc.

You are familiar with and are eager to build distributed systems. You are
familiar with shared-nothing architectures, replication, fault tolerance,
queueing, messaging models, CAP theorem, and distributed locking.

Competitive salary, equity and benefits.

contact: tim AT chango.com or on the site

------
mattsprig
Sprig - San Francisco, CA

Senior Mobile (iOS) Engineer

Sprig aims to bring personal chef-style service to the people. As soon as
you're hungry, you can order a locally-sourced, well-balanced, awesome dinner
directly from your smartphone. Meals cost between $10-15 and are delivered to
your door in about 20 minutes. We're well-funded and driving towards an SF
launch in late October.

To that end, we’re looking for a senior engineer to help us build an amazing
experience for Sprig customers. You’ll be the first engineering hire outside
of the co-founders, so this is a great opportunity to help define our
engineering culture and product focus.

Right away you’ll be working on:

\- Our customer facing iPhone app (aka our "front of the house")

\- Mobile apps for our servers, helping them efficiently whisk meals from
kitchen to table

\- Our delivery dispatch algorithm, the key to getting food in people's hands
as fast as possible

In the future you might be working on:

\- Making our app ordering experience even better

\- Simulating delivery routing optimizations so we can tune our dispatch

\- Scaling the backend to launch new cities

Our stack includes:

\- iOS, Rails, Postgres, RabbitMQ, Heroku, AWS

You should have:

\- Significant iOS experience, having shipped at least one app

\- Some Rails or other backend experience

\- Previous startup experience

\- Passion for food! You’re joining our engineering team, but we are first and
foremost a food company

\- A sense of humor, and/or a mild love of accidental food startup puns (too
many cooks in the kitchen, let the idea simmer, put it on the back
burner...list goes on)

If this whets your appetite, send an email to jobs@eatsprig.com. Let us know
why you're interested in Sprig and shoot us any relevant links (github,
linkedin, blogs, roomba you rigged up to open doors for guests, whatever).

------
grrrando
RED TETTEMER O'CONNELL + PARTNERS

[http://rtop.com/](http://rtop.com/) |
[http://createcoolshit.com/](http://createcoolshit.com/)

Brooklyn / NYC / Philadelphia / LA

RTO+P is a full-service ad shop based in Philadelphia. Last month, we won Ad
Age's "Small Agency of the Year (11-75 Employees)" award. We serve clients
like Under Armour, NBC Universal, Planet Fitness and more. From a tech
standpoint: we focus on the speed and quality of our work, and embrace
bleeding-edge techniques and philosophies wherever we can.

We're looking for: Tech Lead, Lead/senior Rails engineer, Senior front-end
developer, and more. We're approaching hiring with a "smart people first,
skills second" mindset, so get at us. Agency experience is not required.

Philly people: Welcome to your new favorite place to be. The office in Philly
is rad beyond description - built into the former penthouse apartment of John
Wanamaker, directly next to Philly's City Hall, and loaded with more quirk and
haberdash than you'll likely ever be able to fully observe. This is the
beating heart of our agency. We've got an impressively sized (and growing)
tech team and we're working on creating and building the best god-damned
websites, apps, and experiments the world's ever seen. Seeking all positions.

Brooklyn/NYC people: This summer we opened a tech-focused outpost in DUMBO,
Brooklyn. We're still building the BK team and are seeking developers, product
people, and tech-centric designers. A small amount of travel can be expected,
mainly to Philadelphia every few weeks (costs fully covered).

LA people: We just opened a killer office in Venice. We're looking to fill
this office out as a mini-agency within the agency, capable of both full
autonomy and working as part of the larger agency machine. Seeking all
positions.

Please contact me at interactivejobs@redtettemer.com - attach your resume
(required) and anything else to impress (code samples, portfolio, side project
link, etc.).

------
medwezys
AlphaSights. Ruby on Rails developers in LONDON, UK and NY, USA (Remote OK for
experienced devs)

AlphaSights is at the leading edge of the knowledge revolution. We help our
clients get the critical insight and information they need to thrive in an
ever more complex world. We’re growing fast, our clients love us and we’re a
fantastic place to grow your career.

See Available positions here:
[http://www.alphasights.com/careers/positions/london](http://www.alphasights.com/careers/positions/london)
and [http://www.alphasights.com/careers/positions/new-
york](http://www.alphasights.com/careers/positions/new-york)

------
pushingice
Denver, CO

Open Book Ben is a startup in the Business Intelligence and Credit Reporting
industry. We are looking for a lead web developer to design the site. Work
closely with our UI/UX designer and data lead to create OpenBookBen.com. Be
responsible for all site functionality including views, accounts, forms, etc.
Make design decisions about frameworks and software to use. This will be an
ongoing and iterative process as we add new data and requirements.

Requirements:

* Expert in Javascript, HTML, and CSS

* Expert in Ruby, Python, or any JVM language

* Extensive experience with one or more open-source web frameworks

* Familiarity with Linux command line

* Familiarity with Git

Familiarity with any of the following is helpful:

* JS frameworks, esp. AngularJS

* Virtual machines and cloud deployment

* NoSQL databases

* ElasticSearch

* Tinkerpop stack

* Continuous deployment/integration

Contact: jobs@openbookben.com

------
sahillavingia
Gumroad — [https://gumroad.com/jobs](https://gumroad.com/jobs) — San
Francisco, CA

Help millions of creators earn their livings in an interesting, authentic way.
Build a weapon that your favorite artist, filmmaker, and author can use to
fight the friction that stops them from doing what they love.

We're looking for engineers and designers that love contributing to a product
solving a problem that they are excited about.

You can see all of our open positions here:
[https://gumroad.com/jobs#positions](https://gumroad.com/jobs#positions)

You can apply through the website or email me directly: sahil@gumroad.com —
I'd love to talk to you.

------
sfmelton
Granicus - Passionate Coders & Designers for Democracy -
[http://www.granicus.com](http://www.granicus.com) \- San Francisco, CA

We help 1000+ governments make more transparent decisions and involve 1
million+ citizens in the democratic process every month.

Hiring: Graphic Design - Help us transform some of our citizen-facing
properties Ruby/Rails - We're moving our server-side architecture to ruby,
join us in putting government on rails! Javascript - Backbone, Ember, Angular?
We love it. Front-End Design - Great at prototyping or mockups? We'd love to
chat.

Join us and help make a difference! Email me directly with questions
dan@granicus.com

------
elwell
Los Angeles, CA - Local (preferred) - Web App Developer - Internship also
available

WeSawIt aggregates social media, organizes it by event (concerts etc.), and
helps venues display it on the web to increase fan engagement. We are looking
for an experienced web developer and also an intern to work directly with our
CTO in developing our various web-based products. Tech: LAMP stack and
CoffeeScript (or JavaScript and willing to learn). Current clients include:
STAPLES Center, Hollywood Bowl, Walt Disney Concert Hall, The Roxy Theatre,
Troubadour, and others. We are a small, one-year-old, startup based in Miracle
Mile, Los Angeles.

Questions? Contact Chris (CTO) - wesawit.com, chris@

------
roncohen
Opbeat - Copenhagen, Denmark

Build the devops platform you've always needed. Come help us make life better
for application developers.

These are positions that are especially important to us at the moment:

* Devops champ: Looking for a person that could help us scale out and manage a lot of servers in an efficient and reliable way as well as optimize workflows for our devs.

* Developer: We're looking for engineers with a keen sense of quality and experience in building modern web-based platforms.

* Designer: We're looking for a great web designer with focus on functionality and UX. SaaS experience is a big plus.

Our goto language is Python, but are we're also in to Ruby, Go seasoned with
PostgreSQL and Cassandra.

Contact me directly: ron@opbeat.com

------
winged
Adfinis SyGroup - [http://adfinis-sygroup.ch/jobs](http://adfinis-
sygroup.ch/jobs) \- Bern, Switzerland.

We're looking for a python dev with at least some experience in managing
projects.

We're a company dedicated to providing open source technologies to our
customers, across a variety of projects. Plus we're a fun team to work with,
across all departments!

Some projects will be web-facing software, but may also include some quite
large backend tools.

We prefer german-speaking applicants who work locally, as there will be a lot
of customer contact (most of which speaking german). For details, visit the
link above or drop me an email (david.vogt@ domain above)

------
julbaxter
Jabez Technologies (www.robotmaster.com) - Montreal, (QC) Canada.

We’re a young company developing CAD/CAM software for robots and we’re looking
for one or two Junior Software Engineer. The ideal candidate has a deep
understanding of C# and .NET Framework. Even if he knows that Web Apps is the
future, he has strong feeling about what a modern desktop application should
be. He is interested in making simple UX and pixel-perfect UI. He is inspired
by web design and web technologies in general. He has some experience in
embedded database especially with NoSQL. He also has good maths and 3D
programming background.

If you’re interested, email me at julien@robotmaster.com

------
riansanderson
Sensor Platforms in San Jose, California

Algorithm Engineer

[http://sensorplatforms.simplicant.com/job/detail/10953-algor...](http://sensorplatforms.simplicant.com/job/detail/10953-algorithm-
engineer#sthash.CrOST1Xi.dpuf)

In this job, you will work with a core team to develop algorithms for
inferring context and user intent from non-ideal MEMS sensor data on smart
phones and tablets.

You should be comfortable iterating quickly through a development cycle which
will include the design and implementation of data collection experiments,
algorithm development, integration into both embedded and non-embedded
platforms, and verification against live sensor data.

------
jdrock
Austin, TX - Datafiniti
([https://www.datafiniti.net](https://www.datafiniti.net))

Datafiniti is the world's only search engine for data. We crawl and index
close to 1 million websites each month to create structured, searchable data.
Right now we have over 70,000,000 records on businesses, people, and products
- and growing.

Build bleeding-edge technology with a team that's all good people. We're
looking for experienced or junior-level sales and back-end developers. See
[https://www.datafiniti.net/home/careers](https://www.datafiniti.net/home/careers)
to learn more.

------
Felix21
CW - We Train Developers

Senior Rails Mentor / Remote / Fluency in English

We need a few more Rails developers to mentor our programming students
(4-weeks/student).

What you will do?

 _Reply all the student emails and rails questions for 4 weeks_ Have an Hour-
Long Skype conversation with the student(each week) to correct their projects
and for higher-level explanations of concepts they don't understand.

You'll get a generous fee per student and you can take up to 5 students if you
have the time.

You don't need to have used rails for 5 years to apply, but you need to be
very comfortable with the framework and have enough experience and knowledge
to be able to teach it.

send me an email: felix.oginni {at] outlook {.] com

------
probst
Software Engineer at Aircloak - REMOTE ((UTC +2) +- 2)

My name is Sebastian, and I am the CTO at Aircloak. Aircloak is a young and
well-funded startup working on privacy preserving data processing and
analytics. We are a spinout from the German Max-Planck Institute for Software
System research institute and receive a lot of backing and support from the
institute and their extended network.

Our technology allows us to process highly private streams of data and only
ever make fully anonymous data available to our customers. One of the features
that make our system unique is that no one, including operators, customers,
and ourselves, ever has access to the sensitive raw data. This property holds
true even after we update the software running on the machines processing the
sensitive data!

You should:

    
    
        - be intelligent
        - have a good sense of humour
        - be an amazing programmer
        - wish to change the world
    

Our system spans many machines and services, with major components written in
Erlang and Java, in addition to components written in C, C# and ruby.
Knowledge of functional programming is a plus. Experience with web development
is not going to hurt either.

The founding team consists of recent University of Cambridge graduates and a
director at the Max-Planck Institute. In the past month we have also been
joined by two excellent engineers.

The work environment is highly international and diverse, and we would like to
keep it that way. We are looking to hire one additional engineer, and are in
the lucky position where we can afford to be picky with whom we choose. Our
team is distributed, and we would therefore expect you to work remotely as
well. We would prefer if you were located within one or two timezones of our
own (UTC+2). We offer good and stable salary, generous equity, exciting
problems to solve, and a fabulous team, and in turn expect you to be driven,
social, and good at solving problems.

We hope to hear from you. Please email us at jobs@aircloak.com if you have any
questions!

You can find more on our website:
[http://www.aircloak.com/join.html](http://www.aircloak.com/join.html)

~~~
zerr
I believe there is no point in sending application by someone who is fluent in
C++ and C, but have a basic knowledge of Erlang/OTP (but strong grasp of FP in
general). I mean, if you receive tons of applications and you're picky, you're
looking for an existing expertise.

------
clstokes
The Weather Channel | Atlanta, San Francisco, Madison, Boston (Andover)

We are hiring:

    
    
      * Application developers
      * Systems engineers
      * UX designers
      * and more...
    

Our technology impacts hundreds of millions of people a day across:

    
    
      * Our mobile and web properties
      * B2B services for retailers
      * the FAA and majority of U.S. airlines
      * top social networks
      * and more...
    

Our technology ranges from:

    
    
      * Linux to Windows
      * Java to C++
      * iOS to Android
      * MySQL to Riak to Cassandra
      * and more...
    

[http://www.weather.com/careers/](http://www.weather.com/careers/)

------
anthias
Ruby on Rails - Frontend Emphasis - SeeClickFix.com

[http://seeclickfix.com/about](http://seeclickfix.com/about)
[http://seeclickfix.com/jobs](http://seeclickfix.com/jobs)

Join a growing startup team that is connecting 100,000's of citizens to each
other and their government world wide. Our data feeds are distributed by
hundreds of media partners who use the data to inform readers and hold their
government accountable. SeeClickFix is an affirmative action - equal
opportunity employer.Come join us in remaking the user interface to
government. Power to the community!

------
soniantalent
__REMOTE __

Software Engineer – Ruby

Sonian is looking for a highly motivated, goal-oriented individual who will be
responsible for designing and developing the Web components for our cloud-
based application. The candidate for this position will come with a deep
knowledge of HTTP and REST, a solid understanding of Ruby and Ruby on Rails,
and be strong with JavaScript, HTML, and CSS. Sonian Web applications front
petabytes of data, so the ideal candidate will have experience with building
scalable, secure, resilient, and highly distributed applications. Sonian
praises well-written, maintainable code, so you must be well versed in object
oriented design, design patterns, automated testing, concurrency, and systems
architecture. You will be joining a fully remote team, so location is not
important.

Responsibilities

Design and deliver features that meet the business needs of our customers
while maintaining a state of the art user experience Produce high quality
software designs to support long term maintainability and extensibility of
code Deliver software that supports a highly available, fault tolerant SaaS
applicaiton Produce high quality and well-documented code Deliver within an
existing Agile methodology

Requirements

8+ years commercial software development experience, with at least 4+ years
delivering user interfaces for web-based application 2+ years production Ruby
and Ruby on Rails development Distributed source control experience with Git
Strong organizational skills Self-motivated and able to work independently
Excellent interpersonal and problem solving skills Good understanding of
Software as a Service and “white-labeled” Rails apps Solid knowledge and
hands-on experience with Javascript, including jQuery and Ext JS Proven track
record building high-performance enterprise-grade systems that scale
Familiarity with cloud based offerings like Amazon’s EC2 & S3 or Rackspace
Cloud US-based, capable of working in remote team Bonus: Familiarity with and
knowledge of Clojure

To apply please send a cover letter and your resume to jobs@sonian.net. Please
provide links to your github account or open source projects. Use subject line
“Software Engineer, Ruby / Backend”.

------
jonty
London, UK - Permanent, full time, on-site.

Lumi - [https://lumi.do](https://lumi.do)

We're looking for frontend developers, recommendation engineers, data
scientists, backend python developers, and operations people capable of
writing code. Our stack is mostly Python, with occasional diversions into Java
and C. We'd like you to know a bit of everything and a lot of something.

You'd be joining an East London based ten-person team. We've been working
together for about a year, and have plans to expand rapidly in the near
future.

Either launch a CV at hello@lumi.do, or drop me a line personally if you'd
like to chat first.

------
amarghose
UserVoice is looking to hire a Sales Development Representative.

More info here:
[https://www.uservoice.com/jobs/](https://www.uservoice.com/jobs/)

If interested you can reach out to me directly (recommended) at
Amar@UserVoice.com or submit an application online.

You'd be the 4th person on a fast growing sales team with an established
company (6 years) and proven market fit. We just developed the sales process a
little bit more than previously and you'd still have the chance to help shape
it as we grow. You'd also be the only SDR and in line to move up to account
manager very quickly as we hire.

------
saiwong
New York, NY

Austin, TX

SPORT195 - [http://www.sport195.com](http://www.sport195.com) \- Empowering
and connecting people globally through sport.

Front End - Working with NodeJS, Backbone, Stylus, HTML5+JS+CSS

Full Stack Engineer - Scala, Rails, MySQL, Cassandra, MongoDB

About Us:

At SPORT195, we are making a difference to the world and we need talented
people to help us get there. We are a well funded startup with many
partnerships globally. Our salaries and benefits are competitive and our
culture is get it done and have fun while doing it! We are looking for
talented and motivated individuals to not only get the job done but be part of
a company that is changing the world.

Contact:

Derek Blaquiere

derek.blaquiere@sport195.com

(212) 392-4940

------
thoblr
Wrapp - San Francisco, CA - [http://www.wrapp.com](http://www.wrapp.com)

Wrapp, the mobile gifting and shopping app, is currently looking for Android,
iOS and Web developers to our San Francisco office.

About Wrapp:

\- Fast growing start-up with 1.8+ million users

\- Backed by LinkedIn co-founder Reid Hoffman (Greylock) and Skype co-founder
Niklas Zennström (Atomico), who are both members of the board

\- Small and agile engineering team of 15 engineers in which you will be able
to make a great impact

For more info look here:
[http://www.wrapp.com/jobs](http://www.wrapp.com/jobs)

Apply to jobs@wrapp.com (including code samples or GitHub link is a plus)

------
nodemaker
Ebuddy - Amsterdam, Netherlands (Foreign workers welcome!)

My employer Ebuddy is currently hiring a Senior Javascript Developer in
Amsterdam. We need a really experienced frontend (ninja? haha kidding) person
to help us build our chat platform for web.

[http://jobvite.com/m?3HvA5gwC](http://jobvite.com/m?3HvA5gwC)

About us: Ebuddy is creating apps for the next generation of instant
messaging. We are a not-so-big company of about 100 employees located in the
centre of Amsterdam.

How to apply: Send me an email at nodemaker@gmail.com with your resume, a
brief personal description about yourself and what exactly you are looking
for.

------
robertsosinski
Ticket Evolution

Location: New York City, New York; Postion: Ruby/JavaScript Engineers; Email:
rsosinski@ticketevolution.com

Ticket Evolution builds software and services that handles the real-time
execution, clearing and settlement of event ticket trades. If you ever
purchased a ticket to a sports game online or called a broker for seats to a
concert, chances are our system was used somewhere in between.

We use Ruby on Rails, JavaScript with BackBone and Knockout, and PostgreSQL
day-to-day; and are looking for engineers who are comfortable getting out of
their comfort-zone.

If you are intersted in learning more, email me directly at
rsosinski@ticketevolution.com

------
ExpendableGuy
CRAFT | Media / Digital - Washington, DC

We are looking for:

* Front End Website Developer

* Drupal Developer

* Web Development Intern

Local only, please. More details can be found here: [http://craftdc.com/craft-
careers/](http://craftdc.com/craft-careers/)

------
dahjelle
Icon Systems ([http://iconcmo.com](http://iconcmo.com)) in Fargo, ND is hiring
a software support tech to assist customers with our web-based church software
management product called IconCMO. Take a look at our job description [1] for
more information, and feel free to give us a shout if you have
questions—either on the email on the job description or my personal email in
my profile.

[1]
[http://www.iconcmo.com/SoftwareSupportTechnicianAugust2013.p...](http://www.iconcmo.com/SoftwareSupportTechnicianAugust2013.pdf)

~~~
dahjelle
We aren't currently hiring developers, but if you _are_ a developer and our
work sounds interesting to you—get in touch. :-)

------
sycren
Just want to point out that the link to the Freelancer is wrong. It should be:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6475885](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6475885)

------
diziet
Sensor Tower (App Analytics) --
[https://sensortower.com/\--](https://sensortower.com/--) San Francisco, CA

We help people that make mobile apps get more users. We have around 15,000
developers using our product, including a ton of startups and other companies.
We ship code on a daily basis and build things that actually get used by
thousands of developers daily. We are well funded, growing like crazy and are
looking for engineers. Learn more at
[https://sensortower.com/jobs](https://sensortower.com/jobs)

------
timonv
Tolq - [http://www.tolq.com](http://www.tolq.com) \- The Hague, Netherlands

Javascript powered professional crowd-sourced web translations. We are just on
top of our first alpha launch, we're looking for more software engineers to
back us up. INTERN, REMOTE welcome.

* Web / Backend developer - Our backend is mainly in Rails. We're looking for people who enjoy challenging software and get involved with linguistics.

* Senior Javascript Developer - Our javascript client side script that does the translations is our main cannon.

If interested, you can email me directly at timon at tolq.com.

------
Lapppppple
Gilt ([http://www.gilt.com/careers/department/technology-product-
ma...](http://www.gilt.com/careers/department/technology-product-management/))
-- NYC and Dublin

Founded in 2007, Gilt.com is an innovative online shopping destination
offering its members special access to the most inspiring merchandise and
experiences every day at insider prices. You can learn more about what we're
up to by visiting our Tech Blog: Tech.Gilt.com.

Contact: Lapple@gilt.com

We're hiring both front- and back-end engineers, as well as a UX Director.
Here's the first part of our "Generalist Engineer" job description (more
details at
[http://www.gilt.com/careers/job/r1118/](http://www.gilt.com/careers/job/r1118/)):

At Gilt, we endorse making mistakes if it leads to better systems. We use non-
mainstream technologies if they get the job done. We trust each other to work
autonomously, and decentralize decision-making to eliminate friction. And we
allow anyone on the team–from first-time bloggers to experienced writers–to
publish to our tech blog, give a presentation, or organize a meetup.

We strive to create the best and most stimulating work environment possible,
and invite you to become a part of it.

Interested? If so, keep reading:

As a Gilt Engineer, you’ll become part of a team that values open source
technologies, solves challenging and unique problems, and innovates quickly.
Your passion for great technology will drive you to identify solutions to
existing problems and discover better ways to help us innovate faster and
better. You’ll be encouraged to take risks–from developing your own grassroots
projects to submitting proposals to prestigious tech conferences.

* Your main responsibility is to write great code. We’re a Scala shop building microservices and “lots of small apps.” We have a large legacy of Java and Ruby. We all create new stuff, and help keep the old stuff working. * You’ll need to love learning, and have the ability to learn quickly. We’re on the leading edge of development paradigms, algorithms, service delivery, data at scale, continuous delivery and technical management. Non-traditional. * During the interview process, we hope to learn something from you: expertise about a new technology, insight into a trend, a novel approach to solving a problem–something we don’t know yet. What’s your potential? What can you bring that no one else can? Tell us! * Right now you have reputation for being good-to-great. At Gilt we will push you to be great.

------
darkpicnic
PoachIt - www.poachit.com - New York, NY

PoachIt is an intelligent web application that provides consumers validated
coupon codes while shopping online and price drop alerts for the products they
want. PoachIt’s tracking feature also offers users visibility into pricing
trends and merchant sale cycles, helping fuel the right purchasing decision.
PoachIt received $1M in seed funding in April, 2013.

\----------- We're looking for someone who does: * Python * MySQL/AWS * Redis
* DevOps

Who loves: * Obsessing over data and relationships * Automating everything *
Coding things to fail gracefully

Email us at: jobs at poachit.com

------
aberkowitz
Sproutel - Providence RI and Greater Boston Area

We build interactive games for children with chronic illnesses. Our first
product, Jerry the Bear[0] is a teddy bear that teaches children with Type I
Diabetes their medical procedures.

We are seeking a developer proficient in Android Development. Past experience
with OpenGL or LibGDX[1] are a plus, but not necessary.

Email me if you are interested: andrew@sproutel.com

[0] [http://jerrythebear.com/](http://jerrythebear.com/)

[1]
[http://libgdx.badlogicgames.com/index.html](http://libgdx.badlogicgames.com/index.html)

------
lm741
FinTech startup in the Dogpatch neighborhood, San Francisco, CA.

We're building smart payment card system and analytics platform for businesses
that uses quirks of the existing payment networks to our [customers']
advantage. We've recently signed term sheets with a big name VC. We're
currently a small team, but we're looking to bring on some generalist
engineers with both web and backend experience.

Buzzwords: Python3.3, Django, Tornado, Postgres, d3.js, scss. Oh, and we have
three 3d printers in the office.

Use this address to track down my contact info and mention HN: 1192465218

------
hnjobrtc
### Apple Inc: Cupertino, CA - Analytics Dev-Ops Engineer - (Sorry no
remote!!) Relocation offered.

We're building a real-time Big Data analytics system from the ground up for
scale and speed and need a rock-soild Montgomery Scott to have our backs. Here
are some of the interesing technolgies involved.

    
    
      * Zookeeper
      * Hbase, HDFS
      * Storm
      * Linux
      * Ruby
      * Puppet/Chef
      * Git
      * Nagios/Splunk
    

Please contact us at hnjobsrtc@gmail.com providing a resume, explaining why
you are interested, and why you think you'd be a good fit.

~~~
galvanist
Wait. A gmail.com email address on an apple job listing? How can this not be
some kind of identity theft/fishing scam?

------
hnjobrtc
### Apple Inc: Cupertino, CA - Big Data Analytics Engineer - (Sorry no
remote!!) Relocation offered.

We're building a real-time Big Data analytics system from the ground up for
scale and speed and want a hands-on data wrangler who can ship great code too!
Here are some of the interesing technolgies involved.

    
    
      * Hbase
      * Storm
      * Impala/Phoenix
      * Java/Jruby
      * R/Apache Crunch
      * REST
    

Please contact us at hnjobsrtc@gmail.com providing a resume, explaining why
you are interested, and why you think you'd be a good fit.

------
jsulak
FlightAware -
[http://flightaware.com/about/careers/](http://flightaware.com/about/careers/)
\- Houston, TX

FlightAware is the world leader in flight tracking; we accomplish this with
creativity, innovation, dedication, diligence, and integrity. FlightAware is
over eight years old, is self-financed, with millions a year in revenue, but
still ambitious and with the hunger of a startup.

It's a great place to work with smart people.

We're looking for:

* Mapping software developer

* Front-end (UI/UX) developer

* Web software developer

* Mobile (iOS / Android) software developer

* IT operations support technician

------
breckenedge
Geoforce - Full-time - Coppell, TX (Local only)

Full-Stack Web Developers

We're a growing company that tracks field equipment remotely via cellular and
satellite trackers. We're mostly a RoR shop, and nearly 100% Ruby. We've also
begun doing a ton of front-end stuff in JS (primarily Backbone). Also recently
switched over to Kafka for internal messaging, and we anticipate implementing
Storm for event stream processing/ETL.

[http://www.geoforce.com/Our_Company/Careers/](http://www.geoforce.com/Our_Company/Careers/)

------
davidwparker
Uvize, Denver / Boulder, CO

Our mission is to help military veterans succeed in college by giving them the
proper academic training they need and to surround them with a powerful mentor
network.

We're currently a team of 2 full-time (1 business, 1 developer) and 1 part-
time contractor (designer). We're also a recent graduate of Kaplan EdTech
Accelerator powered by Techstars.

Our technology stack is:

* Ruby on Rails 4 * AngularJS * Heroku * MongoDB

We're looking for a backend Rails developer, but would prefer someone who is
willing to work wherever needed as we're still a small team.

Inquire at: tech@uvize.com

------
hpr
HP - Houston. Some contract and some perm positions. I do not have all the
details handy, but no relocation for contract. No visa sponsorship at this
time, sorry. Focused around Android JDK/SDK, but broader knowledge prefered.
You can send me a truncated resume to resume@untweaked.com. Feel free to leave
out the personal information (but leave your name so I can match you later),
and I will let you know where to submit the full resume depending on the
position. Please do not respond to this post after 10/11.

------
mk
Yahoo - Santa Monica, CA

Come join my team and help us build
[http://screen.yahoo.com](http://screen.yahoo.com)

We use javascript all over the place.

If you are interested please send me an email with your github.

------
makmanalp
Custommade ([http://www.custommade.com/](http://www.custommade.com/)) -
Cambridge, MA

Full-time devs. Frontend Backbone.js / jquery. Backend Python work, would
likely be working with Django.

We're a two-sided marketplace that does matchmaking between professional
artisans / craftsmen and buyers. You post your dreams, we find someone to make
it real. People come up with some crazy ideas like a custom made quidditch set
/ proposal ring: [http://blog.custommade.com/portfolio/a-very-harry-potter-
pro...](http://blog.custommade.com/portfolio/a-very-harry-potter-proposal/)

Or and r2d2 engagement ring:
[http://blog.custommade.com/portfolio/r2d2-engagement-
ring/](http://blog.custommade.com/portfolio/r2d2-engagement-ring/)

Or a portal one: [http://blog.custommade.com/portfolio/not-your-typical-
engage...](http://blog.custommade.com/portfolio/not-your-typical-engagement-
ring-custom-jewelry-for-gamers/)

We're a small, tightly knit eng team. Boilerplate about stack / team here:
[http://engineering.custommade.com](http://engineering.custommade.com)

Various Engineering Positions open:
[http://www.custommade.com/careers/](http://www.custommade.com/careers/)

\-------------------

We're funded by Google Ventures and a ton of others:
[http://www.crunchbase.com/company/custommade-
ventures](http://www.crunchbase.com/company/custommade-ventures) so paying you
well is not an issue. We recently raised an 18 million series B! We're growing
like crazy, and with that comes scaling challenges. But it's all part of the
fun.

We have a great team and a great environment that focuses on customers and
product development. When I'm working on product stuff, I get to collaborate
with product / UX / support people day to day to build a product that meets a
real business need, and makes everyone happy. But when I just need to bang out
some code, people leave me alone. When I'm working on platform or
architectural stuff, I get great advice and feedback from my coworkers.
Expressing opinions and having discussion is encouraged.

Fridays are refactoring / innovation day to scratch your good code itch. Work
/ life balance is great. Bureaucracy is at a minimum.

Devs get a macbook pro, a huge thunderbolt display, and an Aeron chair.

We love contributing to Open Source, here is a list of what we've released so
far, with more to come:
[https://github.com/SawdustSoftware](https://github.com/SawdustSoftware) We
also regularly participate in and sponsor the Boston Python group, which is
the largest python user group in the world. I've spoken there twice so far. We
also often help stream the event for them, check it out here:
[http://www.youtube.com/bostonpython/](http://www.youtube.com/bostonpython/)

Tech blog here:
[http://engineering.custommade.com/sawdustsoftware/](http://engineering.custommade.com/sawdustsoftware/)

You're a low-ego programmer who is always learning, has pushed code to
production innumerable times, and doesn't cringe at the prospect of
collaborating with a team of non-techies every so often. You know the modern
web stack well, and specialize in at least one part of it.

Get in touch with our director of talent & culture at sabrina -at- custommade
dotkom. Let her know that "Mali" sent you.

==================

EDIT: If you have any eng-related questions, you can guess my work email.

~~~
rfnslyr
Man I'd kill for this job if I wasn't on contract for another 8 months.
Absolutely love working hands on and with software.

~~~
tjic
Same here - my favorite activities are coding during the day and woodworking /
blacksmithing at night.

In my case I live right next door (Arlington) but I'm relocating an hr north
to NH in 12 months. :-(

~~~
makmanalp
We have a guy commuting in from RI every day, and he works from home a few
days a week. Just saying :-)

(Sidenote, if you are intent on working in NH, I know someone who's hiring at
a great medium-sized tech company in Manchester. If you're interested, let me
know!)

------
robbiehudson
London, UK. Full time. Geckoboard Ruby engineer needed to help architect,
build, test and improve a young, fast moving and market defining web
application with all the challenges that come with that.

You’ll be:

\- Shipping code, solving interesting problems and making a difference

\- Working with an innovative web application and platform helping thousands
of businesses around the world

\- Working in a small fast moving team to shape the future development of the
application with input on key technical decisions

\- Working in one of London's hottest startups
([http://www.theguardian.com/uk/2012/jul/08/east-
london-20-hot...](http://www.theguardian.com/uk/2012/jul/08/east-
london-20-hottest-tech-companies))

Requirements:

\- An ambitious and tenacious individual with a passion for hacking

\- Eager to join a fast growing, well funded startup on an upward trajectory

\- 1+ years’ experience with Rails (or similar advanced web framework).

\- 2+ years’ experience with a dynamically-typed, object-oriented language
(preferably Ruby or Python).

\- Knowledge of PostgreSQL or MySQL

\- Experience with at least one NoSQL datastore

\- Test driven development experience

\- Familiarity with DVCS (we use git).

\- Able to work in London full-time

Nice to have:

\- Open source contributions

\- Backbone.js experience

\- Event driven programming experience

\- Keen on the startup world

Perks

\- Competitive Salary with equity options \- Flexible working hours

\- Choose the equipment that’s right for you – desk, chair, computer… whatever
you need to do your job

\- Free drinks and snacks and team lunch every Friday

\- Take the holiday you need, we don’t count days

Application Process

To find out more send us your C.V./Github or Stack Overflow portfolio and a
short description on why you’re perfect for the role to jobs@geckoboard.com

------
liamzdenek
Vubeology is looking for an experienced DevOps Engineer to join our growing
organization. This person will work closely with a group of hard-working and
talented engineers in a fast-paced, challenging environment. Not only will you
be working with the latest technologies (Golang, Puppet, Node, Nginx), you’ll
also be helping to design and implement scalable systems that keep back-end
infrastructure running smoothly. If you’re ready to make a difference, then
you’ve come to the right place!

Contact: jobs@vubeology.com

Product Site: vube.com

Corporate Site: vubeology.com

------
jasoncartwright
Potato - London, Bristol, Mountain View.

Potato is a 70-person developer-lead agency based in London, UK with offices
in Bristol, Sydney & San Francisco. Our clients include Google, PayPal, Skype
a number of startups and other agencies such as BBH & Mother. We're hiring for
a variety of positions in a variety of locations, freelance & full time,
including Django developers, and senior UX designers in London, Mountain View
& Bristol UK.

[http://p.ota.to/jobs/](http://p.ota.to/jobs/)

------
spotflux
Spotflux - [http://www.spotflux.com](http://www.spotflux.com) \- Brooklyn, NY

We bring a safe and more private internet to your mobile and desktop devices.
We're a VPN service on steroids doing lots of bleeding edge security stuff.
Grown to several million users in just 18 months.

We're looking for: Android and web developer with a very solid Computer
Science foundation.

Security Analytics engineer - Machine learning / strong mathematical
background

We're based in Williamsburg, Brooklyn. Send your creds to jobs@spotflux.com

------
exolxe
[http://Codewars.com](http://Codewars.com), - Santa Monica, CA

The society where devs achieve mastery, is building the world's code challenge
library and changing the way we improve our code skills.

We're looking for our next hires to help us achieve this - Senior Rails
Developers... info@codewars.com

Ruby on Rails application, using MongoDB, Redis and a custom JS front-end
(built on jQuery/SugarJS).

We’ve raised capital from prominent investors and are growing fast (Brian Lee
– Legalzoom, Honest Co & Paige Craig).

------
takecarex3
San Francisco, CA - Ringadoc. Founding Engineer.

We are a cross-platform communication platform (phone, web, mobile) for
patients and doctors that has handled hundreds of thousands of calls for our
highly-engaged paying doctors offices.

We are looking for a founding engineer to help us expand the capability and
reach of our platform in terms of features, stability, and rich video
communication. Our goal is to virtualize medical care through our platform.

Languages: Ruby on Rails, Obj-C, Java. We run on Asterisk and are hosted by
RackSpace.

email jordan @ ringadoc .com

------
kruszka
Base (getbase.com) - Krakow / Cracow - Poland

We are growing fast and hiring the best Ruby, Python, iOS, Android, .NET
developers + Security, DevOps, QA.

We work on a challenging, industry-changing product. We ship multiple times a
day, take ownership and are hungry to see results. We work in some cosy office
space in the center of Krakow and have flexible hours and vacation time.

Sounds good? Let us hear from you:
[https://getbase.com/company/careers/](https://getbase.com/company/careers/)

------
jstepka
Bitbucket: [http://bitbucket.org](http://bitbucket.org)

Come join us at Atlassian in San Francisco and work on bitbucket.org, our free
source code hosting site! You will be working in a fast paced SaaS environment
where every line of code you write will be appreciated by a developer
community of millions.

We have several positions open:

\- Ops engineer team lead

\- Python developer

\- Product UI / UX designer

\- Product manager

Learn more at
[https://www.atlassian.com/company/careers/](https://www.atlassian.com/company/careers/)

------
raingrove
Nitrous.IO - [https://www.nitrous.io/jobs](https://www.nitrous.io/jobs) \-
Mountain View, CA

Nitrous.IO is revolutionizing the way the the world develops software. We are
looking for remarkable people to help us effect the next paradigm shift in
programming.

Positions Available:

* Operations Head * Platform / DevOps Engineer * Software Engineer

Technologies we use:

* Go, JavaScript (Node.js & Ember.js), Ruby on Rails, Python, LXC, Docker, C, Objective-C (Mac App), C# (Windows App)

* California <-> Singapore Employee Exchange Program Available

------
ebun
Chegg - Chegg.com - Santa Clara / San Francisco

Come join a company helping to change the way students learn by connecting
them to the people and tools needed to succeed in college. Students at over
7,000 campuses use our services and we're looking for more talented
individuals to join our team and help us grow.

We currently have openings for...

* Frontend Engineers

* Backend Engineers

* Product Managers

* Data Engineers

* Data Analysts

* Designers

* Program Managers

..and more. See the full listings at
[http://www.chegg.com/jobs/listings](http://www.chegg.com/jobs/listings)

If you have any questions, hit me up at ebun@chegg.com

------
fblp
Feedback Loop - Sydney, Australia San Francisco, CA or remote -
[http://feedbackloop.com.au/jobs](http://feedbackloop.com.au/jobs) Seeking
front end developer with UX flair and/or javascript mastery. We make software
that helps business promote the most trusted testimonials and reviews on their
websit eand on social media. We're based in Sydney but are heading to SF soon.
### See testimonials from our staff and apply at fbk.io/jobs

------
mdu
Benbria -
[http://www.benbria.com/company/careers](http://www.benbria.com/company/careers)
\- Ottawa, Ontario, Canada

We are looking for full-time Node.js full-stack developers, and a product
designer. We also have several coops and internship positions available
throughout the year.

Benbria is the leading provider of customer engagement solutions. We work with
some of the world's largest retailers, restaurant and hotel chains. Our
products help build valuable connections between businesses and their clients.

\---------------------------------------

Product Designer

    
    
      + Knowledge of core graphic design & usability principles
      + Expertise in writing cross-browser friendly HTML & CSS
      + Proficiency with your Adobe weapon of choice (Photoshop, Fireworks or Illustrator)
      + Good understanding of JavaScript as a programming language and experience writing it
      + Experience with designing web applications and responsive websites
      + Strong portfolio of work demonstrating the above
      + Holistic approach to design and ability to carry your own ideas through discussion, wireframing, prototyping and production
      Nice-to-haves:
      + HTML & CSS preprocessors (Jade & Stylus is a plus)
      + Ability to create great-looking UI in-browser (more CSS3, less images)
      + Experience with source control management (Git)
    

Full-Stack Developer - Node.js

    
    
      + We use and enjoy the following: Node.js, CoffeeScript/JavaScript, MongoDB, Backbone.js, WebSockets, Git
      + Node.js, CoffeeScript. Jade, Backbone.js
      + Strong JavaScript knowledge
      + Front-end web development knowledge (HTML5/CSS3/JQuery)
      + Preference for simple, elegant solutions to complex problems
      + A history of getting things done
      Nice-to-haves:
      + Amazon AWS experience
      + Experience building fault-tolerant systems in the cloud
    

\---------------------------------------

Perks:

    
    
      + We are a small company - a talented and diverse team - with big customers. 
      + We support your personal growth: buy books, lunch-and-learns, conferences, on-site gym and soccer field, etc.
      + Relaxing environment: game nights, rock climbing, cat picture spam in our chatroom
      + Competitive pay, full benefits and stock options

------
justinwi
Firebase, Soma Water, Syncplicity and PagerDuty - Silicon Valley

More at: [http://hiring.customerdevlabs.com/work-in-silicon-
valley](http://hiring.customerdevlabs.com/work-in-silicon-valley)

Startup friends banding together to find great developers (and lure them to
the valley).

We're looking for:

\- Senior devs (3 - 7 years writing production code)

\- With strong CS fundamentals

\- And shipping experience with Rails, Scala, Java, JavaScript and/or iOS

Happy to bring you here for an interview and, of course, relocate you if/when
the time is right.

------
rubyrescue
Whisper ([http://whisper.sh](http://whisper.sh) \- but download the app to see
what it really is) - Santa Monica, CA - Use Erlang, Node, Ruby, Python, and
Cassandra. Help us grow from 2.5 BILLION pageviews/month to 25 Billion. We're
a team of 8 devs and need a lot more - in data science, functional
programming, iOS and Android. Come work in a house two blocks from the beach.
(Sequoia and Lightspeed funded) - chad@whisper.sh

~~~
notJim
This is a pitch of sorts. You want us to be interested in your company, so you
should tell us a little bit about what this is.

As far as I can tell, it's a tumblr clone focused on image macros?

~~~
rubyrescue
Sorry for not elaborating on what it is. You have to download the app because
the web is just a view on some of the content. It's an alternative, pseudo-
anonymous social network with a LOT of users (though not generally the
demographic on YC). It's not a meme site / image macro site at all - it's just
hard to see what it is the same way it was hard for people to understand
Twitter for a long time after it launched. (Is it a blogging site, is it an
RSS replacement? etc)

------
yegg
DuckDuckGo (Paoli, PA, USA) - LOCAL OR REMOTE.

[https://dukgo.com/help/en_US/company/hiring](https://dukgo.com/help/en_US/company/hiring)

------
theanimation
ONOSYS - Cleveland, OH

Full Time Web Designer/Interface Developer

Required Skills:

-Strong understanding of HTML

-Strong understanding of CSS

-Strong understanding of JQuery/Javascript

-Experience fixing cross-browser issues

-Experience with Adobe Photoshop

Preferred:

-Strong design skills

-Experience creating fresh, modern web designs and user interfaces

-Exposure to design/UI for a mobile environment

-.NET experience and/or experience in an MVC environment

Other opportunities available here:

[http://onosys.com/AboutUs/Jobs.aspx](http://onosys.com/AboutUs/Jobs.aspx)

If interested, submit your resume to jobs@onosys.com and mention Dustin
Sullivan as your referral.

------
swidog11830
OmniTI - [http://www.omniti.com/is/hiring](http://www.omniti.com/is/hiring) \-
Fulton, MD/Remote

OmniTI is best known for providing full-stack solutions and housing some of
the industry's most respected individuals and thought leaders.

We're looking to expand our web and site reliability engineer teams. It most
certainly will be challenging but you'll be on one of the most talented teams
you've ever worked with.

Contact us at careers@omniti.com.

------
epicureanideal
San Francisco, California. Birst.com.

Birst is a large Series E startup in the business intelligence space. We help
businesses distill large volumes of data into actionable information (and
beautiful visualizations).

Currently seeking front end engineers (JavaScript, HTML5, CSS3) at all levels
of experience. We use a variety of modern frameworks and libraries, but your
prior experience with them is not a requirement.

No recruiters please.

dtreadwell@birst.com

[http://www.birst.com/](http://www.birst.com/)

------
jillysciarilly
Rackspace (www.rackspace.com) - Remote OR Local (San Antonio/Austin, TX)
DevOps/Automation Engineers

Apply Here:
[https://rackspace.hua.hrsmart.com/ats/js_job_details.php?req...](https://rackspace.hua.hrsmart.com/ats/js_job_details.php?reqid=15658)

In recent years, new trends and methodologies have emerged to help build
scalable, fault tolerant and repeatable web infrastructure configurations.
Tools like OpenStack, Chef, git, Linux, NoSQL, and more are helping to drive
this evolution. As a DevOps engineer you’ll be working with these tools daily
and leveraging them to build complex environments for customers. These
environments will be built on Public Cloud, Private Cloud, and Dedicated
platforms to enable true hybrid infrastructure.

Additionally, you will leverage load tests to assist customers with
performance tuning and capacity planning for their applications. You will have
the opportunity to contribute to open source tools that assist in
configuration management, deployment and operation of high-availability, high-
performance applications.

You:

• Extreme comfort with Linux operating systems. • Proficient web programming
and scripting ability. • Proficient automation skills with Chef or similar. •
Broad knowledge of the following with deep knowledge of some: PHP, Python,
Ruby, Javascript, Memcached, LAMP, nginx, node.js, nosql, Varnish, git. •
Working knowledge of software development methodologies including code
profiling, regression testing, and continuous integration.

The role:

• Support medium complexity customers on an as-needed basis. • Collaborate
with customers and other teams on tools for systems automation. • Work in
conjunction with multiple teams to make sure that the infrastructure and
customer applications work harmoniously together.

Must Haves:

• High school diploma or equivalent required. • Bachelor’s degree in Computer
Science, MIS or equivalent experience. • Experience with high-availability,
high-performance, open source web technologies. • Experience with cloud
platforms, open source databases and caching layers. • 3+ years commercial
experience as either a LAMP stack software developer and/or systems
administrator with at least 1 year of current commercial experience working
with a high-traffic site.

------
sprdbz
Foursquare - New York, NY, and San Francisco, CA

We're hiring across most of our teams, but here are a few that are top
priority for us at the moment:

* Android Developer (NYC) * Site Reliability Engineer (NYC or SF) * Analytics Infrastructure Engineer (NYC) - expertise in Hadoop, Hive, and other Mapreduce tools required

We code mainly in Scala, and use MongoDB on the backend.

You can check out our other listings here:
[https://foursquare.com/jobs/](https://foursquare.com/jobs/)

------
endlessvoid94
Bloc ([https://www.bloc.io](https://www.bloc.io)) is hiring full-time
engineers for our platform and internal tools teams.

We have an incredible team (currently 12 people), customers, traction, are
venture-funded by the best VCs in the valley, have a fantastic office in San
Francisco, and we're growing rapidly. This company is on an upward trajectory.

We use Ruby on Rails, but believe in using the right technology for the job.

Email dave@bloc.io with a resume and intro.

------
peeze
iCracked (YC W12) - Redwood City, CA

Think of us as the Uber meets AAA of iOS devices. iCracked started on a
college campus repairing iPhones 2 years ago. Now, we have a geo-locational,
on demand dispatch service going out to over 350 iTechs in 11 countries around
the world. We are Y Combinator (W12), very well funded, and looking for
talented developers to join our team.

We have an incredible, core team with beautiful office spaces on the water in
Redwood City. You'll be joining a talented team of developers and designers to
bring together the ultimate on-demand and on-location buyback and repair
experience for thousands of existing customers and millions of potential
customers around the world. We're working with all kinds of fun data,
visualization, APIs, and services to provide a new kind of market and customer
experience never seen before.

We're looking for: -Full Stack Backend Developers -iOS Developers -(Our First)
Lead Frontend Developer

We're moving fast. We build, iterate and ship constantly so you will be
pushing code to production all the time. This is an exciting time to get in a
position at the company, as you'll be able to be involved in a lot of the big
picture development for our exciting projects in the pipeline. Do you think
you have what it takes?

------
mpdaugherty
AngelList - San Francisco, CA

We are a small team making a big impact. You can read about some of the work
we've been doing recently here:
[http://techcrunch.com/tag/angellist/](http://techcrunch.com/tag/angellist/)

Help us transform venture capital and startup hiring. Looking for full-stack
engineers and designers with great portfolios.

Apply via AngelList ;)

[https://angel.co/angellist/jobs](https://angel.co/angellist/jobs)

------
rnfein
Flatiron Health, New York

We're bringing the power of big data to the healthcare industry. Our team is
building data processing pipelines, algorithmic and human operated data
curation tools, and customer facing data analytics and visualization tools.
We're scaling those pipelines to handle the world's oncology data with
creative engineering solutions to open-ended oncology data problems.

Look us up:

[http://bit.ly/16dZuCP](http://bit.ly/16dZuCP)

or shoot me a note:

ross+hn@flatiron.com

------
dnfriedman
New York, NY. Full-time.

We're hiring a lead engineer to build the future of programming education at
Thinkful (thinkful.com). We work with students looking to advance their
careers, pairing each with a mentor and a group of peers to work with as they
learn web development.

We use python and angular.js, but you don't need experience with both to
succeed here. It's more important that you care about our students and their
success.

Email me if you're interested: dan at thinkful dot com

------
story11
TeamPages.com - Vancouver, Canada.

TeamPages is a web and mobile app that helps over 100,000 teams and leagues
stay organized.

We're looking for an outgoing Customer Success Advocate in Vancouver to help
our customers adopt and use TeamPages.

We offer a flexible work schedule and the option to work off site from time to
time too. Employees get 3 weeks vacation per year and we offer health benefits
as well.

Head here to learn more: [http://ow.ly/poldp](http://ow.ly/poldp).

------
rvivek
Interviewstreet
([http://www.interviewstreet.com](http://www.interviewstreet.com)) - Mountain
View & Bangalore, part of YC S2011.

Interviewstreet's recruit product helps companies hire programmers using
coding challenges. A ton of top technology companies like Facebook, Amazon,
Adobe, Walmart-Labs, Evernote, Box, Quora and many more are our customers and
it has proved to be insanely effective (saving ~50-60 hours for every
developer hired)

We are a team of 28, well-funded by top-tier investors (YC, Khosla Ventures,
Jawed Karim, SV Angel) and are growing really really fast. That statement of
fast growth might sound cliched, but our revenue growth graph looks like this
([http://linode.interviewstreet.com/rev.png](http://linode.interviewstreet.com/rev.png))
and we have a ton of enterprise deals in the pipeline! Some of our recent
customers include Square, Adobe, Chegg, etc.

While we continue to signup every technology company, we launched a new
product (hackerrank.com) to build a community of programmers in different
domains of Computer Science - AI, ML, Image processing, security, etc. The is
a place to engage every problem solver in the world with an attractive layer
on the top - contests, jobs, prizes, office hours (Eg: hackerrank.com/quora)
from companies who are our customers already.

How will the company look in 2 years? We will be in a position to have 20-30k
technology companies using our recruit product to make their interviewing
effective and 100-150k active programmers/day on hackerrank making it
effectively a hugely powerful platform to connect programmers with right
opportunities (jobs or contests or cash prizes to solve real-world problems or
learning a new domain or inventing a new technique to solve a problem and many
more) in the fastest way. And when this happens, it will help ship products
faster thus accelerating the pace of the world.

It's a tough mission ahead but something that's worth achieving - a mission
which can seriously move the world fast. Everyone is so passionate and
hardworking that sometimes from an external view, you might find it hard to
differentiate a founder from an employee. We are hiring for all the roles -
PM, hacker, sales, marketing (hackerrank.com/careers)

E-mail me: vivek [at] interviewstreet if you'd like to know more.

------
prr
London, UK - Junior-Mid Level Javascript Application Developer

Net Media Planet [http://www.netmediaplanet.com/tech-
roles](http://www.netmediaplanet.com/tech-roles) (PDF).

Top, award winning, paid search agency needs a permanent OO MVC/P JS front end
developer with functional LAMP(php) skills. Small team, creating innovative
internal-business browser apps (modern FF/Chrome, no IE!). technology at
netmediaplanet dot com for more.

------
nephronim
Paul O'Connell:Freelance UI to UX designer based in Amsterdam. Good at solving
problems visually and quickly approach implementability.

Willing to work remote. Founder of startups and been CPO on other products and
services from MVP to fully realised projects.

9 yrs experience. [http://nephronim.com](http://nephronim.com)
[http://dribbble.com/nephronim](http://dribbble.com/nephronim)

Contact me paul(at)nephronim.com

------
mam8cc
Veterans United Home Loans - Columbia, MO

Online mortgage lender specializing in VA loans.

Looking for a Wed Developer (LAMP or WISC) and Storage & Virtualization
Engineer. Both full time.

[http://www.veteransunited.com/jobs-
board.php?jvi=oqaMXfw3](http://www.veteransunited.com/jobs-
board.php?jvi=oqaMXfw3)

[http://www.veteransunited.com/jobs-
board.php?jvi=oxSSXfwY](http://www.veteransunited.com/jobs-
board.php?jvi=oxSSXfwY)

------
benwerd
latakoo - [http://latakoo.com/](http://latakoo.com/) \- Austin / San Antonio,
TX

We're building an enterprise video platform that's used by national
broadcasters, non-profits and Fortune 500 companies. The majority of our
customers are involved in the news business. People use our iPhone app to send
video from places like Syria as well as all over the United States. We're also
building new kinds of video codecs in conjunction with the University of
Texas.

We use Ubuntu Servers, PHP, MySQL and Apache - but our infrastructure is
constantly evolving. Challenges over the next year include helping to build
out an international upload network for large files, as well as integrating
Elastic Search, and revamping our database, message queuing and load balancing
systems over the next few months.

We're looking for:

* DevOps Engineers

* Front-End (HTML5, CSS3, jQuery) Developers

* Android Engineers

* iOS Engineers

* An opinionated designer who can help us create a modern, usable look and feel across all our apps, sites and communications

It's worth saying that we put a lot of importance in well-rounded teams, and
we believe that what we do is important.

Email us at: jobs@latakoo.com

(If you've got a website, source code repository or portfolio, we'd love to
see it!)

------
DenisM
AMPTab of SEATTLE, WA is dragging Supply Chain Management into the 21st
century.

WANTED. A web developer: Javascript/jQuery/HTML/CSS. Backend is C#/ASP.NET
MVC.

There is no better way to learn about distribution of manufactured goods, than
talking to dozens of manufacturers and retailers, making some software for
them and seeing how they use it.

Contact info [http://amptab.com/contact/](http://amptab.com/contact/)

------
forcer
Wifi Protector - C++ / Linux rockstar - REMOTE (but within Europe)

We are small team of 15 people working on consumer VPN / Security product
called Wifi Protector (www.wifiprotector.com). Our tool has been used by
hundreds of thousands users around the globe. We got reviews from reputable
software and security sites.

If you are passionate about privacy and security and know C++ and Linux inside
out - please get in touch at janusz@wifiprotector.com

------
nomedeplume
[Stealth Start-up Company] - New York, New York

Full Time Employee

Work with fun nerdy people passionate about building a great company that
delivers excellence for employees, owners & customers. 1500+ SAT scores
required. (On the 2400 scale? You don't have enough work experience!)

Send an email with some technical information (code, website, resume) to
nerdsagelikewine@hush.com

P.S. Our office is in Midtown and you'll get your own office. Yay best
practices!

~~~
eevilspock
_" 1500+ SAT scores required."_

Hope your product has something to do with SAT tests, because otherwise I'd
say you "don't have enough work experience" when it comes to understanding
talent.

~~~
nomedeplume
We prefer working with people with lots of intellectual horsepower.

~~~
jacques_chester
Who are from the USA or Canada.

~~~
nomedeplume
An equivalent ATAR score is fine.

~~~
jacques_chester
There isn't really an equivalent. SAT is a battery test that applies the same
questions to each cohort, ATAR is a composite index of a school leaver's final
subject scores. Different students can have different subjects but end up with
the same ATAR.

I guess I'm nitpicking because the whole minimum SAT thing just bugs me. I
imagine lots of other people self-select out too.

------
varikin
Code 42 - Minneapolis, MN

[http://www.code42.com/careers/](http://www.code42.com/careers/)

We are looking Java developers, OSX developers, .NET developers, & network
engineers.

You will be working on CrashPlan, the backup software, and SharePlan, our
brand (launched today) new enterprise sync software.

I don't know about H1B as I am not familiar with our hiring policies at that
level, but I think we would be open to it.

------
derwiki
ApartmentList - [http://www.apartmentlist.com](http://www.apartmentlist.com)
\- SOMA, San Francisco

    
    
      * experienced Rails developers (2+ years)
      * Android developers
      * iOS developers
    

Help make finding an apartment suck less! More details at
[http://blog.apartmentlist.com/jobs/](http://blog.apartmentlist.com/jobs/)

------
tudorg
Oracle - Berlin, Germany

I know Oracle is not the typical company looking for candidates on HN, but
we're actually a small company recently acquired by Oracle, and we're mostly
maintaining our way of working and mentality. We're currently looking for
Python and Javascript developers. If there are any hackers looking for a
stable and well paid job in Berlin, please write me at the address from my
profile.

------
bentlegen
Disqus. JavaScript engineers. San Francisco, CA.

Write code for one of the web's most trafficked client-side apps.
Libraries/browser tech we use: Backbone/underscore, jQuery, Grunt, Mocha,
Sinon, PhantomJS, iframes, postMessage, WebSockets, pushState, CSP, and
others. We're also the team that wrote the Third-party JavaScript book
(Manning).

We prefer onsite, but we'll consider (and have) remote engineers.

Contact ben at disqus.

------
stevewilhelm
Full Stack Engineer, Full Time, Mission District, SF, Euclid Analytics

As a Full Stack Engineer at Euclid, you will be building Rails applications
and APIs, from our cloud-based databases and back-end services to our dynamic
JavaScript front-end.

See details about this opportunity and others at
[http://euclidanalytics.com/about/careers/](http://euclidanalytics.com/about/careers/)

------
bobsil1
Daring Software - [http://arroapp.com/jobs](http://arroapp.com/jobs) \- Palo
Alto, CA

It’s impractical to read hundreds of reviews on a smartphone while standing in
a store. Daring Software makes Arro, a back-end service and mobile app which
shows shoppers their best choices, instantly and accurately, by analyzing
millions of reviews from online stores.

* Lead Back-End Developer

* Machine Learning Developer

------
twohey
fitmob, San Francisco [http://www.fitmob.com](http://www.fitmob.com) \- H1B,
FULL-TIME

US \-- We are looking for someone with a passion for creating software that
delights users. We’re looking for someone who wants to help push the platform
to its limits with complex animations, gesture recognition and background
multi-threading, all without compromising performance.

You \--- You are someone who shares our love of beautifully designed and
immersive products. You are detailed-oriented and believe the little things
matter. You are excited about making the world fitter and healthier.

Positions \--------- We are hiring expert iOS and and Android developers.

You will own the mobile client for fitmob and be responsible for it's
technical implementation. You will mentor other members of the technical team
so they can help with client development. You will work with backend engineers
and designers to help craft an amazing fitness experience.

See more at: [https://angel.co/fitmob/jobs](https://angel.co/fitmob/jobs) or
feel free to reach out to me directly.

------
bootstraponline
Aquent ([http://aquent.com/](http://aquent.com/)) - Boston, MA.

Senior QA Engineer - Automation

Strong experience with automation tools, preferably Selenium WebDriver,
Appium, Ruby, JMeter, WebLoad and other open-source tools. Focus on coding
rather than record/playback.

How to apply:

Email your resume to nkotsifas@aquent.com

[https://github.com/q-a/aquent](https://github.com/q-a/aquent)

------
ucha
Percolate (New York, NY, USA) [http://percolate.com](http://percolate.com)

We help brands create content at a social scale.

We are less than 3 years old.

There are about 60 of us.

We are growing fast.

We are well funded.

We code in Python and we're looking for Developers and Operations people.

To learn more, check our website. To apply, check this jobvite
[http://jobvite.com/m?3hNA5gwu](http://jobvite.com/m?3hNA5gwu)

------
tsunamifury
Mobifusion, IOS DEVELOPER -- Sunneyvale, CA

We are looking to find an iOS developers contract or FT to work with us to
build the 3rd generation client for our content distribution platform. The
project focuses on Education, Food, Health, Fitness, and Learning and we work
with Pearson, McGraw Hill, Wiley and may other Tier 1 publishers.

Contact me at chris.tompkins@mobifusion.com if you're interested

------
DustinCalim
Palo Alto, CA.

You- Senior rails dev w/ database experience. Must have gone to University.
Preference if you have worked at a startup before.

You enjoy small teams and working on something really exciting. (our team will
always remain small).

No perks right now, no big paycheck. Generous options and an ability to help
shape the company as it grows.

email your resume and samples of your work/projects to:
schoolishteam@gmail.com

------
themanr
The url for the freelancer thread points back here.

~~~
themanr
This is the correct url
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6475885](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6475885)

------
spicyj
Khan Academy - Mountain View, CA

Non-profit trying to change education. Hunting hard for designers, PMs, devs,
anybody who lives to create a great product. Full-time and interns hired year-
round.

[http://www.khanacademy.org/careers](http://www.khanacademy.org/careers) or
email me at "alpert+HN" at that domain (sans www) if you have any questions.

------
quii
Springer 2nd largest scientific publisher. London Office.

[http://joinit.springer.com/](http://joinit.springer.com/)

We primarily work with Scala and some other fancy databases like Cassandra and
Marklogic. Dont worry too much if you dont have Scala experience, so long as
you're clever and keen.

We're looking to fill a number of positions detailed on the website.

------
rlei
Shirts.io - [https://www.shirts.io](https://www.shirts.io) \- Berkeley, CA

Shirts.io is a t-shirt printing and fulfillment company that makes it easy to
sell t-shirts online. We work with startups, Youtube celebrities, and some of
the largest t-shirt retailers.

We have the following openings:

* Front-end Developer * Python/Django Developer

To apply, please email raymond@shirts.io

------
bijanv
EventMobi - Toronto, Canada - Sr. Infrastructure & Scalability Engineers /
Full-Stack Engineers -
[http://www.eventmobi.com/careers/](http://www.eventmobi.com/careers/)

To get a feel for our culture and office checkout our fun video:
[http://bit.ly/18jDnuI](http://bit.ly/18jDnuI)

\--------------------------

EventMobi is an app building platform that allows event planners to create
engaging mobile apps for their event or conference in only a few minutes.
We’re based in Toronto and are committed to using the mobile revolution to
completely transform the events industry.

Our apps allow event planners to distribute content to their attendees, keep
them engaged with the event, and help them learn and network with other
attendees. EventMobi apps have been used at over 2500 events, 2 Million users,
and are served for events in 15 languages across 5 continents.

We’re not your typical startup, we’re completely bootstrapped/self-funded yet
we’re massively profitable and on an incredible growth path with companies
like Intel, Disney and the Olympics IOC using us for their mobile event app
needs.

We embraced HTML5, cloud architecture and cross-platform mobile web apps
before any of them were fancy buzz words! Come and join Toronto’s fastest
growing self-funded tech start-up and be part of something amazing.

\--------------------------

We're looking for a a senior Infrastructure / Scalability Engineer (DevOps)
and Full-Stack Software Engineer to join our team and help build out the
platform we need to innovate this space. This is a very fast-paced role, and
we need energetic individuals that can build large-scale SaaS systems, be part
of and lead the growth of engineering team.

This is a great career opportunity to grow with a young startup, get your
hands dirty in all aspect of cloud services, mobile and web development and
help with every aspect of a startups technology infrastructure.

Our stack looks like something like this: \- Heavy use of Javascript (we use
Angular for our apps, NodeJS for other services) \- Python / Flask \- MySQL /
Redis / MongoDB \- Dozens of nodes on AWS automated by Chef \- Jenkins for CI,
Cucumber/RSpec/Karma for test automation

If you would like to chat further about the details feel free to email me at
bijan@eventmobi.com

------
jakehow
Zipmark ([https://zipmark.com](https://zipmark.com)) - New York, NY (Remote
Possible)

We are looking for awesome people to come work with us and help build the next
great alternative payment network.

Zipmark is a mobile and online payments company that enables people and
businesses to pay each other using their real bank accounts through the
digital checking infrastructure. You can read more about our business in this
recent Entrepreneur Mag article
([http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/227979](http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/227979))

Come help us solve problems like:

* building the safest and fastest way to make or receive payments via checking account

* operationalizing and automating remaining manual processes to help manage our growth

* protecting our customers and company from financial and security risks

* increasing organizational transparency and fostering open communication

* building and supporting official API client libraries in languages we don't use everyday

* supporting and troubleshooting with customers who are integrating with just about every other language/platform

Using tools like:

* ember.js

* Ruby/Rails

* Objective-C for our iPhone app

* postgresql, redis and memcached

* cloud and bare metal infrastructure

While learning and creating expertise around:

* advanced cryptography

* web and/or mobile application security, threat modeling and pentesting

* risk analytics

* identity validation

You should care about creating and improving operational processes that
contribute to high quality, low defect software, and you should want to learn
more about and become an expert in automated testing, continuous integration,
and monitoring everything. However, you still want to work with an
organization that is agile enough to respond to change quickly when it is
warranted.

If any of this sounds interesting, we would love to meet you. We offer a
generous salary + benefits package, with the ability to offer generous equity
grants for the right teammates.

Email me with your details: jake@zipmark.com

------
nathanh
Kinsa - New York, NY

Back-end Engineer

Mobile Engineer (Android)

Did you ever wish you could save lives by doing what you do best? At Kinsa,
you can. We're on a mission to track and stop the spread of disease. Check out
[http://kinsahealth.com](http://kinsahealth.com) for more information and
contact nathan@kinsahealth.com if you're interested.

------
darose
New York, NY - full time, entry-level OK

Sense Networks, an exciting tech startup focused on targeted mobile
advertising, is hiring for a full-time engineering spot on our Hadoop / Data
team.

Full job description at:
[http://www.sensenetworks.com/company/careers/](http://www.sensenetworks.com/company/careers/)

------
guiseppecalzone
HelloSign - San Francisco, CA
[http://www.hellosign.com/info/jobs](http://www.hellosign.com/info/jobs)

HelloSign is building the way everyone will sign documents. Here are the
positions we're looking to hire:

* Visual / UI Designer

* Web engineer

* QA Engineer

* Head of marketing

Email us at jobs at hellosign dot come or email me directly at joseph at
hellosign dot com.

------
omarforgotpwd
California - Fulltime. Seed funded, generating revenue. Comp salary + benefits

PredPol - Our software processes crime data through a model that allows us to
predict where crime will happen. Then we give police officers access to this
data through a web app and they stop crime before it happens. We need Ruby
guys, iOS guys, web guys.

jobs@predpol.com

~~~
7402
California is big - can you be more specific as to your location? Or is all
your work via telecommute?

------
shaanvp
The Monkey Inferno - idea lab based in SOMA, SF. Best office in SF, inhouse
chef, masseuse, full bar, and all the perks. Most importantly, work with
really effing smart people.

Open position - Lead iOS engineer.

Come build Bebo - already 200k+ people on the waiting list!

visit the site, www.monkeyinferno.com and email bananas@monkeyinferno.com to
apply!

------
woodhull
ControlShift Labs, a provider of open-source tools for activism is hiring a
software engineer - anywhere with time zone overlap with New York City. Good
salary, benefits:
[http://www.controlshiftlabs.com/careers/](http://www.controlshiftlabs.com/careers/)

------
RossGold
Wanelo - SF - Ruby & DevOps Engineers. Combining Social + Shopping. Well-
funded, 10 person engineering team. www.wanelo.com

[http://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/7467159?trk=vsrp_jobs_res...](http://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/7467159?trk=vsrp_jobs_res_name)

------
centrinoblue
Elastic Path - Vancouver BC - Front-end architect (backbone/marionette) -
[http://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH01/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org...](http://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH01/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=EKKON&cws=1&rid=406)

------
spot
Two Sigma,
[http://www.twosigma.com/careers.html](http://www.twosigma.com/careers.html),
NYC see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6367973](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6367973)
for discussion

~~~
najhr999
Two Sigma seems like an interesting company, any tips, info or contacts for a
business development position?

------
statusgraph
Square — NYC [https://squareup.com/](https://squareup.com/) \---

Square! In October 2012, we acquired the design firm 80/20 and have had New
York based colleagues for some time now. Our logical next step was to
bootstrap a NYC Engineering presence to tap in the growing community here. We
just started building the Engineering team in July.

As a company, we have four main focuses.

Go international. We're adapting what made us successful in the US abroad.
This is harder than typical international plays since it requires translating
our four major benefits to small merchants: 1. Shipping readers, 2. Card
payments (physical world is much more complex than online), 3. Sending money
quickly to our merchants, a.k.a. settlement: very localized and next-day is
hard on a number of fronts), 4. Assessing risk of merchants as they sign up,
aka underwriting: again, very localized most countries do have FICO scores,
SSN, D&B numbers and such.

Move up market. One of the biggest success of Square is to have enabled
merchants who were "non-consumers" to start accepting credit cards. In classic
disruptor fashion, we have essentially alonged the long tail. We haven't been
eating someone else's lunch, we've created a whole new category! Now it's time
to move up to bigger merchants.

The other side of the counter. With Wallet, Square Market
([http://squareup.com/market](http://squareup.com/market)) and Square Cash
([http://squareup.com/cash](http://squareup.com/cash)), we're going on the
other side of the counter and interacting directly with consumers. We think
that we can provide the best experience for consumer-to-merchant and consumer-
to-consumer commerce. We're at the infancy, but extremely well positioned to
succeed.

Data as product. We're leveraging our data. We know a lot about our merchants:
daily sales, seasonality, growth of their business, correlation with other
events (e.g. Mapping Square Payments During the Super Bowl). Lots of
innovative products are in the making which will highlight the breadth of what
we do.

In NYC, we're starting with a focus on infrastructure, distributed systems,
and money moving systems. We're a small team, located in SoHo, and defining
the culture of engineering for Square on the East Coast.

If you're interested; I'd love to chat. Shoot me an e-mail with your resume!
wkm@squareup.com

~~~
chrisconroy
Square - Atlanta, GA - [https://squareup.com/](https://squareup.com/) \- Full-
time and internships

Square Atlanta is also looking to hire engineers. Please, only local
applicants or those serious about relocating to Atlanta. Our office is located
in Midtown in Atlantic Station.

We are currently hiring for two engineering teams in Atlanta:

The Production Experience team is responsible for making our production
environment beautiful. This involves production monitoring, automation,
deployment tools, and the like to keep our apps reliable and our product
engineers productive.

The Shared Systems team builds common service infrastructure for applications
at Square. We care deeply about the performance and reliability of our
infrastructure, and we strive to improve the velocity of other teams. We own
common components like our Java service container and our RPC stack.
Additionally, we own common services like user authentication and application
traffic routing.

If you're interested, get in touch with your resume: cconroy@squareup.com

------
jonbischke
Entelo - San Francisco (Mission), CA - Full-time -
[http://www.entelo.com/](http://www.entelo.com/)

Entelo allows recruiters to search for the most talented people across the
web. With over 300 million social profiles in its database, powerful search to
surface relevant candidates and patent-pending technology to help discover
candidates who may be open to new opportunities, Entelo dramatically improves
your ability to find the right talent. Our easy-to-use collaborative tools
help streamline the recruiting process and allow recruiters to spend time more
effectively and efficiently.

Our team is small so you'll play an integral role in building something
meaningful. We have over 90 customers including Box, Yelp, Square and Groupon
and recently announced our series A round of funding
[http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/19/entelo-the-big-data-
recruit...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/19/entelo-the-big-data-recruiting-
platform-used-by-box-yelp-and-square-lands-3-5m-from-battery-and-menlo/)

We work out of a beautiful and well-lit loft in the Mission, close to Coffee
Bar, Blowfish, Atlas and a host of other cool coffee shops and restaurants.

Some of our perks include 100% coverage of employee health care premiums ,
free UberX or Lyft rides from Cal-Train or BART, and 1:1 matching for
donations to non-profits.

Current openings:

Engineering (Data):
[http://www.entelo.com/careers/engineering/data_engineer](http://www.entelo.com/careers/engineering/data_engineer)

Engineering (Full-Stack):
[http://www.entelo.com/careers/engineering/full_stack](http://www.entelo.com/careers/engineering/full_stack)

Sales -
[http://www.entelo.com/careers/sales/inside_account_executive](http://www.entelo.com/careers/sales/inside_account_executive)

Marketing -
[http://www.entelo.com/careers/marketing/director_demand_gene...](http://www.entelo.com/careers/marketing/director_demand_generation)

Customer Success:
[http://www.entelo.com/careers/customer_success/director](http://www.entelo.com/careers/customer_success/director)

I'm the founder and you can email me directly at jon at entelo dot com or call
me at 310-351-7275.

------
alvins
Pocketbook - Sydney, Australia - Full Time

Looking for a growth hacker (engineer turned marketer/data scientist/customer
acquisition expert).

We are a small team of 3 looking to change the way manage your spending -
starting with Australia.

Check us out at getpocketbook.com.

If you are interested, contact me at alvin@getpocketbook.com.

------
3ba
Aion - Copenhagen, Denmark. Full Time - On Site.

Hey, we are Aion - a small danish company specializing in democratic
infrastructure. What we are looking for is an experienced full-stack
ruby/rails developer with passion for frontend. See if this applies to you:

* Ruby/Rails 4

* mysql, postgres, mongo

* Metaprogramming

* LESS/CoffeScript

* Rspec

Contact eugene@aion.dk

------
sumang
Voz.io - Phone Support -- Simplified

Voz.io is a WebRTC based Voice CRM solution , We are a small startup based out
of Barcelona, Spain .

We are looking for

RoR Developer : Good experience with Ruby , RoR and passion to try new things
.

Designer : Good UI/UX skills with a good portfolio .

Please mail us if you are interested info @ voz.io

------
bkirkby
las vegas, nv zappos IP inc. is hiring for several tech related positions:
[http://about.zappos.com/jobs/jobs-zappos-family/search-
open-...](http://about.zappos.com/jobs/jobs-zappos-family/search-open-
positions)

three years ago i decided to come work at zappos after reading tony hseih's
book "delivering happiness: a path to profits, passion and purpose" with my
wife. we had a couple of job offers at that time and the book convinced me
that zappos is where i should go. the focus on customer and employee happiness
seemed almost too good to be true and something that was not even approached
at any other company i've been with in ~20 years.

i have to admit that for the first year i experienced all the awesomeness that
i had read about, but i was also waiting for the other shoe to drop. i really
didn't believe it could be as good as i was experiencing.

then i finally realized there was no other shoe. the thing that really drove
the point home to me was when i overheard a tech VP and the CTO talking about
the valve entertainment employee handbook that was posted online. the handbook
explained a corporate structure that was so flat that people had no direct
reports and there was no managers telling people what to do.

any other leadership in any other company i had been with would have just
scoffed at the idea and dismissed it as internet fluff. these guys were
talking about it and asking questions like "how do you think they make
something like that work?"

just the fact that they were having a discussion about it made me realize they
are different, but i really didn't expect anything to be done about it. it IS
a radical idea after all and would likely only work with very specific
organizations (or so i thought). now, 1.5 years later we are instituting a new
radical management structure focused around self organization and a flat
management model.

this tells me that the focus on constant improvement and intrepid company
building goes all the way to the top.

and that's just part of the awesome experience here. i could go on and on and
on.

------
nickstinemates
DotCloud, the commercial entity behind the Docker project, is hiring Software
Developers in San Francisco.

Details can be found on the DotCloud website:
[https://www.dotcloud.com/jobs.html](https://www.dotcloud.com/jobs.html)

------
jscalisi
Palantir Technologies, Palo Alto, CA Try our Server Challenge to learn about a
day in the life of a Palantir Infrastructure Quality Engineer:
[http://serverdebug.palantir.com](http://serverdebug.palantir.com)

------
diwank
San Francisco, CA -- part time/internship/flexible

Early stage startup trying to help people with mood disorders using data
science and social accountability.

We're looking for:

* Designers

* Data analytics devs

* iOS / Android devs

* Backend devs (Clojure)

If you're interested or know someone who might be, please contact
diwank.singh@gmail.com

------
unode
HOSTING - [http://www.hosting.com/software-engineer-
co/](http://www.hosting.com/software-engineer-co/) \- Denver, CO Agile teams
around 4 Engineers. Using C# .NET, MVC & MVVM. KendoUI and SQL2012.

------
dblock
Artsy ([http://artsy.net/about/jobs](http://artsy.net/about/jobs)) - New York,
NY

Art + science. We're looking for experienced full stack Engineers with a
passion for art. You can email me at db at artsy dot net.

------
lsc
Note, the link you have for

Also see: Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (October 2013)

links back here. The correct link, I believe is here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6475885](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6475885)

------
pgassee
San Francisco/CA, New York/NY, London/UK Remote/Re-location OK, Full-time

Whitetruffle.com is a game-changing recruiting platform that matches software
engineers and UX/designers to great tech jobs. We’re looking for more
engineers to join our family to help refine and enchance our proprietary
matching algorithm, improve our UI, and lead the development of our mobile
app. We have 2500+ companies like Pebble, Asana, Path, Evernote, Optimizely,
Delve News, etc. who use Whitetruffle to source talent to build out their
teams. The popularity of the platform stems from the fact that candidate
contact info remains anonymous until both parties agree to the match, and
you're introduced directly to the in-house hiring source (founders, CTOs, HR
lead). The great benefit: it's fast without any spam.

We're continuing to scale quickly and need to keep up with our growth. If you
have a passion for disruptive products and like coding, fast releases, cool
designs, and like to be part of an energetic and smart team, you may be a good
match. Our office is based in the SoMA area of San Francisco, California, next
to the Giants Stadium and close to all transportation hubs and freeways.

Work style: “work whenever, wherever”

Workflow: Weekly meeting over IRC every Monday morning. Once a week team lunch
brings everyone together to talk about the product, brainstorm new ideas, or
share their crazy weekend stories. On Tuesdays we have a 1 hour product
meeting over Google Hangout. We're on IRC all the time.

Push Process: Push to master whenever you want, unit tests run automatically
and are hooked up to IRC; push to prod whenever you want as long as unit tests
pass. QA on your own. It’s OK if you break the site from time to time, we like
taking risks and prefer to push code.

Whitetruffle job openings:

1\. Sr. Software Engineer (Machine Learning, MySQL, Python or Ruby, API
experience a plus) 2\. Seasoned UI Engineer (CSS3, JavaScript, PHP, jQuery,
Python or Ruby) 3\. Mobile Engineer (iOS, Obj-C, Android, Java)

Most of our engineers were hired using our own product. For all jobs, register
(build your profile) at
[http://www.whitetruffle.com/company/whitetruffle](http://www.whitetruffle.com/company/whitetruffle).
If you’re a good match, we’ll contact you.

For more details visit
[https://www.whitetruffle.com/candidates](https://www.whitetruffle.com/candidates).
Make sure to try our service so we can have a productive conversation.

------
stevenspasbo
Workday is hiring engineers of all kinds in Pleasanton, CA and Salt Lake City,
UT.

[http://www.workday.com/company/careers/jobs.php](http://www.workday.com/company/careers/jobs.php)

------
asanwal
New York, NY - CB Insights Full-time, H1

www.cbinsights.com/jobs

Bootstrapped to 7-figure subscription revenue business. Building the rating
agency of the innovation economy. National Science Foundation-backed

Looking for

\- full stack devs

\- tech industry analysts (a Nate Silver of tech)

\- product adoption manager

Among others

------
techscruggs
AcademicWorks.com - Austin TX

Senior Rails Software Engineer, Client Support Engineer, Lead QA Engineer

Learn more here:
[http://www.academicworks.com/careers](http://www.academicworks.com/careers)

------
zacharydanger
1000Bulbs.com - Garland, TX

We sell light bulbs online. Lots of them. Job details are here:
[https://github.com/1000Bulbs/dev-app](https://github.com/1000Bulbs/dev-app)

~~~
claybinion
I would have never thought I'd see the day when Garland would be mentioned on
HN.

~~~
clone1018
Wow, you and me both...

------
chagel
Diggerlab - Shanghai Looking for talented Ruby/iOS/Android programmers. More
info check out here: [http://www.diggerlab.com](http://www.diggerlab.com)

------
gbernitz
rewardStyle - Dallas, TX. Full-time - Front-end/Back-end/Fullstack

rewardStyle is a technology company like few others. we are rapidly-growing,
fast-paced, aggressive adopters of new technology looking for like-minded web
slingers.

if you want to work in bleeding edge web dev, you'll advance your career
faster than you can at any company in north texas, you'll work with:

-big data

-mapreduce

-distributed web arch

-cloud computing

-load balancing

-synchronous and asynchronous database clustering and replication

-all the latest and greatest in js frameworks.

Send your resume to dev.jobs@rewardstyle.com to learn more. Change your
trajectory and build real wealth

------
krosaen
New York, NY (Food52). Full time. ruby, javascript, knockout.js

[http://food52.com/jobs/rails-engineer](http://food52.com/jobs/rails-engineer)

------
mjhea0
[http://www.realpython.com](http://www.realpython.com)

Contact me through Real Python.

Looking for Python generalist, front end, content marketing. Cheers!

------
olegp
There's a bunch of companies hiring in Helsinki. If you're looking for work
here or want to relocate and need advice, email jobs@helsinkijs.org

------
merinid
Enigma - [http://enigma.io](http://enigma.io) \- NYC Big Public Data \-
Frontend Engineer \- Graph Database Engineer

------
prolificbobby
Prolific Interactive -
[http://prolificinteractive.com](http://prolificinteractive.com) \- SF &
Brooklyn

------
andrewcooke
see also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6475606](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6475606)

------
merinid
Enigma.io ([http://enigma.io](http://enigma.io)) - NYC - Big Public Data

\- Front End Developer \- Graph Database Developer

------
zackbloom
HubSpot is always hiring in Cambridge, MA and Dublin:
[http://dev.hubspot.com/](http://dev.hubspot.com/)

INTERN

------
akelani
ShowKit - West Hollywood, CA - FULLTIME, REMOTE, H1B

ShowKit ([http://showkit.com](http://showkit.com)) is a mobile/software
startup run out of Curious Minds, a privately funded incubator in West
Hollywood, CA. Curious Minds specializes in highly disruptive mobile and web
applications.

We are currently looking for a talented Software Engineer with skills in
network programming and SIP/RTP.

To apply: Send your resume and GitHub account to anthony@showkit.com

Qualifications: \- Strong C/C++ programming skills \- Strong OO & multi-
threaded programming skills \- Network programming experience \- SIP/RTP
development experience \- Strong debugging skills \- Experience dealing with
bandwidth and latency issues \- Self-Motivated \- Good design and analytical
skills \- Good communication skills \- Passion for real-time!

Desired/Other Skills: \- Experience with Objective-C \- Mac/iOS development
(AVFoundation) \- Windows development \- H264 encoding/decoding \- openGL \-
Knowledge of network security strategies \- Android development \- Familiar
with Xamarin and PhoneGap

Product: ShowKit is a mobile software development kit that turbo charges apps
with live communication features in under 30 minutes. Before ShowKit, it would
take companies and software engineers months of intensive development to add
features like audio/video conferencing, screen sharing, and gesture control to
their applications. Our first-to-market gesture control functionality empowers
users to tap, swipe, highlight, and fully control another users’ screen
remotely while simultaneously connecting the two users via audio/video
conference.

Notably, ShowKit is the only framework that includes hardware accelerated
video encoding & decoding. This enables 720p at 30fps, the highest quality
video conferencing resolution on the market, while using minimal cpu resources
and allowing the app to run seamlessly in the background while a call is
taking place. Comparable solutions use full cpu resources & only achieve
4-5fps at that resolution, which isn’t feasible for video conferencing.

AngelList Profile: [http://angel.co/showkit](http://angel.co/showkit) ShowKit
Demo Videos:
[http://www.youtube.com/user/ShowKitSDK](http://www.youtube.com/user/ShowKitSDK)

Our Office & Perks: Our Penthouse office sits on the historic Sunset Strip
with the best view of all of LA. \- Top of the line gear \- Kitchen stocked
full of drinks and snacks \- Friendly and down-to-earth work environment \-
Health, Dental & Vision Coverage

------
estsauver
The Climate Corporation,
[http://climate.com/careers](http://climate.com/careers), San Francisco,
Seattle, Or KC Preferred (varies by position.)

I know we're hiring for a wide variety of software positions, including Rails
Engineers, Javascript Engineers, Clojure/Java Engineers, project/product
people and a variety of scientific positions as well. If you'd like more
details you can contact me personally at estsauver at climate period com or
you can contact us through the Jobvite link.

======================================================== About Us:

The Climate Corporation’s mission is to help all the world’s people and
businesses manage and adapt to climate change. To achieve our mission, we have
built a unique technology platform to enable, for the first time, the real-
time pricing and purchasing of customizable weather insurance. Managing over
200 TB of data, including 34 trillion+ weather simulation data points, 150
billion soil type observations, and more than 3 million daily weather
measurements, we are one of the largest users of Amazon Web Services.

Today The Climate Corporation is focused on helping farmers protect and
increase their profits in the face of increasingly extreme weather. At the
heart of the company is our unique Climate Insights™ technology platform,
which encompasses our core competencies across weather monitoring, agronomic
modeling, and weather simulation, and accounts for over 200 TB of data,
including 34 trillion+ weather simulation data points, 150 billion soil type
observations, and more than 3 million daily weather measurements. This
platform powers the company’s portfolio of technology-based products and
services, which are revolutionizing agricultural risk management and farm
management.

At The Climate Corporation, leaving a mark on the world is in our DNA; we want
to make a lasting and meaningful real-world impact. We relish big problems
because they are the most interesting to tackle, the most rewarding, and
typically, the most valuable to solve. We also thrive on finding the possible
in the impossible.

If you are the best at what you do, you like solving interesting problems, and
you are looking for like-minded people dedicated to having a major impact on
the world, we are eager to talk with you.

See our video about what it’s like to work at The Climate Corporation:
[http://vimeo.com/63381109](http://vimeo.com/63381109)

What We Offer:

Our team is composed of some of the most brilliant interdisciplinary minds in
the industry. The environment is extremely engaging and fast-paced, with
dozens of specialties coming together to provide the best product possible
product and experience for our customers.

Competitive salary, excellent benefits, and some of the best perks in the
industry, including: Stock options. Our success is your success The
opportunity to learn business and sales operations skills at a company
experiencing explosive growth We provide meals and a large assortment of
snacks, drinks, fruits, coffees, and teas to help you get through the day
Spend 25% of your time (2 solid weeks out of 8) exploring personally
compelling topics through independent research/development work Company
sponsored outings, including go-kart races, kayaking, holiday yacht parties,
and sporting events, etc. We sponsor hackathons, meetup groups, networking
events, tech-talks, and conference trips. If you want to get involved in the
tech community, we'll support your efforts We encourage all employees to
better understand our customers by getting out of the office and hearing
firsthand from the agents and farmers our products serve Energetic idea-driven
work environment with an exciting culture Exciting world-changing opportunity
- we are solving problems that have a massive impact on the world A driven,
talented team that aims to make a large-scale impact through an innovative
technology platform

=====================================================

If you'd like to talk, please shoot me an email. I've only been at Climate for
a little while, but if you think this is a place that would interest you,
please reach out.

[http://jobvite.com/m?3TeB5gwy](http://jobvite.com/m?3TeB5gwy)

~~~
whootang12
estsauver, do you know anything about the scrum project manager role and what
types of projects they'd be leading? I'm very interested in moving out of
financial services and into something where I can have a more measurable
impact on the world we live in.

------
jmtulloss
Rdio/Vdio

San Francisco, CA H1B welcome

[http://www.rdio.com/careers/](http://www.rdio.com/careers/)

------
silviogalea
WeWork - New York City - Ruby Developer

Who we are: WeWork empowers entrepreneurs and small businesses to succeed by
providing beautiful workspace, a collaborative community, accessible services
and benefits.

We're a three year old company that is currently in three US cities and will
be in 6 cities in the coming months. We're looking to create a digital
experience that enhances the physical WeWork environment and create a parallel
digital business.

Our environment: We work in an open space, collaborate on solving interesting
problems. We tackle problems ranging from how we bill and invoice our members,
to developing a social network for our members, to developing custom mobile
applications for our members, to near-field and touch prototypes to space
specific applications that measure how much beer is left in the keg (of which
we have on every floor of every WeWork building. yes, we're that type of
company).

Culture: Quarterly events (skiing, halloween party, summer camp). See here to
get a vibe about our culture & events:
[http://vimeo.com/48023398](http://vimeo.com/48023398)

The team: Working with a team of developers who led initiatives at various web
scale companies in rapid lean environment where ideas discussed one week are
in front of our users in a few weeks.

What you'll do: Be part of a team that is constantly experimenting with the
latest touch, near field, mobile, and general "Internet of Things"
technologies in our drive to make the WeWork environment feel alive.

What you'll be using: Macbook Pros, as many monitors as you want, whatever
tools you want centered around GitHub, Heroku, Ruby, Rails, Javascript and
some Node.

Key Technical Attributes: \- 1yr+ of Ruby on Rails development experience \-
1yr+ of Ruby experience \- Know more than 2 programming languages \- Computer
Science degree \- Full stack development expertise. Rails, Ruby, ORM, Database
(any), HTML5, JS and 3rd party API integration \- Mobile development
experience (iOS, Android, PhoneGap or other) \- Has developed and integrated
with 3rd party RESTful web services \- has developed complex algorithms \- Has
done systems integration \- Self Starter. Takes initiative and ownership \-
Quality centric. It's all about the little things

We’re looking for people with a: \- Great team / culture fit \- Awesome
problem solving ability \- Has Raw intelligence \- Gone through CS
fundamentals \- Have initiative / enthusiasm / passion \- Can teach / explain
well \- Can handle ambiguity \- Have a solid past performance / demonstrable
skills

Reach us at careers@wework.com

------
littlebridge
Little Bridge World Senior Server Developer - London
[http://www.littlebridge.com](http://www.littlebridge.com)

Come and help us revolutionize language learning for children and become part
of an exciting, successful and rapidly growing company, based in a great
riverside location in West London. Working here you will have the satisfaction
of developing something truly worthwhile.

We’re looking for a senior/lead backend programmer who can take on a challenge
in developing a robust and scalable solution which includes messaging, scoring
mechanisms, achievements and a whole lot more. As a team leader you will write
software, use your experience to coach other developers towards delivering
high quality work, and help with further hires. You will report directly to
the CEO.

Skills and Requirements

We're developing layered services using PHP and Zend Framework, MySQL, noSQL
and message queuing among others and we are open to using other languages and
technologies if you can justify the changes within technical and commercial
constraints.

We don't require a formal education in computer science but we expect a
working knowledge in areas such as time and space complexity of common
algorithms and data structures, operating systems and networking fundamentals,
database theory, concurrency and experience with dynamically and statically
typed languages.

Essential

* LAMP stack

* IP Networking

* Network/Application security

* Software development best practices

* Team player

Highly Desirable

* Zend Framework

* Unit testing

* Clustering

* Replication

* Team leading experience

* Computer science degree

* Commercial experience with statically typed languages (Java, C# or C++)

* Excited about impacting education

About Little Bridge World

Little Bridge mixes video game sensibilities with language learning. We
specialise in education, win awards and have customers in over 40 countries
worldwide. We've got a unique mix of social networking with learning, where
kids can make friends all over the world to practice their English, with
enough help along the way that they'll never get stuck.

The company is currently expanding from web clients onto tablet and mobile and
is revamping its products to better fit how children learn today.

Please mail us at jobs@littlebridge.com for more information.

~~~
euoia
This sounds fantastic. Can you please provide contact details?

~~~
littlebridge
Hi! Thanks! Please drop us an email on jobs@littlebridge.com and we'll chat
further.

------
mikebabineau
Rumble - SF Bay Area (San Mateo, CA) --
[https://www.rumblegames.com](https://www.rumblegames.com)

We're a well-funded, 40-person startup making and publishing AAA games for
browser and mobile. We're making real games for a large audience. Not ultra
casual, not too niche-y.

Our first title is KingsRoad, a cooperative multiplayer 3D action-RPG. Think
Diablo for browser/tablet. But free-to-play, and no big download. No obscure
plugins, either -- we use Flash, but you wouldn't believe it. Adobe says
they've never seen anything higher quality in Flash. Check it out on or off
Facebook:
[http://apps.facebook.com/kingsroadgame](http://apps.facebook.com/kingsroadgame)
or
[http://www.rumblegames.com/kingsroad](http://www.rumblegames.com/kingsroad)

Our second title is Ballistic, a first-person shooter for browser and tablet.
It's in closed beta currently, so ping me if you'd like to check it out. In
the meantime, here's a trailer from 6 months ago:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9D3CHKbBDtY](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9D3CHKbBDtY)

We're also working on a third title, a sort of LoL meets PvZ. Come by the
office to take it for a test drive!

Rumble is backed by Google Ventures, Khosla Ventures, and Korean gaming
company Nexon. We have one of the strongest founding teams the gaming industry
has ever seen: [https://www.rumblegames.com/about/our-
team](https://www.rumblegames.com/about/our-team)

We're both a developer and publisher of games, and we need help on both sides.
If you want to develop the next generation of top-quality games, or you want
to build and scale infrastructure to 1mm+ concurrent players, this is for you.

Positions:
[https://www.rumblegames.com/careers](https://www.rumblegames.com/careers)
(contact me directly if something isn't listed)

Engineers

* Platform -- Groovy/Grails/Java/AWS (especially Senior and Architect/Lead/VP)

* Ops -- Chef/AWS/Hybrid/Docker?/Mesos+Marathon? (especially DevOps Lead)

* Web -- HTML+CSS+JS+(your choice: PHP/Python/Ruby/Grails)

* Game -- Flash+AS3/Java/C/C++/C#/Unity

* Data -- Redshift/Hadoop/Kafka/R/ML/Stats/Spark+Mesos?

If you're interested or would like to know more, please drop me a line:
mike.babineau@rumblegames.com

------
akubicek
Subsidence - [http://www.subsidence.io](http://www.subsidence.io) \- Boston,
MA

We are looking for:

* Backend Database Engineer * Frontend Visualization Engineer

Subsidence generates real-time, localized, atmospheric data, powered by its
dense grids of proprietary weather stations. We are building the next
generation of weather data and you can be an integral part of the team. Our
weather stations are being carefully crafted for their first deployment and
the atmospheric measurements are the most important asset.

We are currently working out of the Bolt (bolt.io) space in downtown Boston.
It is a great office with great people, a ton of rapid prototyping equipment,
idea paint conference rooms, full kitchen, and free coffee and beer. Come
check it out!

\------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Backend Database Engineer

Blend open-source technology with proprietary hardware to deliver real time
data to customers quickly and efficiently. Build the robust interface between
the weather stations and the web so that not a single data point is lost. And
archive data so that it can be accessed years from now to lay the groundwork
for some of the most detailed weather statistical models ever created.

Responsibilities:

* Build databases that scale to store and retrieve an enormous amount of data

* Provide pipelines for real-time data to flow both into a database and into a customer-facing interface

* Develop debugging and monitoring systems customized for a single piece of hardware

* Diagnose and solve hard problems in development and innovation

* Gain an understanding of the market to see the impact of the tools you develop

Requirements:

* Deep understanding of Linux file system architecture

* Knowledge of shell scripting and UNIX

* Proficient in one of the following: Java, Ruby, Python, C/C++, or PHP

* Experience in databases such as MySQL, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Hadoop, or Couchbase

\------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Frontend Visualization Engineer

Build connections to a vast array of data stored on our network. Craft weather
data visualizations to provide our customers with a detailed yet intuitive UI.
Gain a deep understanding of our market to develop an interface that resonates
with the customer.

Responsibilities:

* Take a large amount of data and produce the information for customers in real-time

* Build high-performing, efficient, and reusable front end abstractions and systems from the ground up

* Build user interfaces that are accessible and easy to use

* Work closely with our designers and engineers to bring a fluid and intuitive visualization experience to life

* Understand our markets and customers to provide a high value experience

Requirements:

* Expert knowledge of web technologies: HTML5, CSS, and JS

* Experience building web applications and server side frameworks (Ruby, NodeJS, Scala, etc.)

* Ability to write high-performance code to put life into UI frameworks

* Passion for debugging and iterating to make robust code

* Self-starter- learn new languages and techniques on the fly to account for new problems

To apply, please send a resume and a description of yourself to
jobs@subsidence.io.

------
jonmcauliffe
Voleon Capital Management -- Berkeley, CA -- Full-time, on-site

We are a science-driven systematic trading firm, built on the principle that
statistical machine learning provides the best solutions to the scientific
problems we must solve. Our team includes faculty at premier universities and
PhD's from top-tier schools. You will have a high impact, and you can expect
frequent interaction with the researchers, officers, and founders.

We've had great success and are getting big fast. Willingness to take
initiative, and a gritty determination to productize, are essential.

Our offices are in downtown Berkeley, one block from campus and one block from
BART.

* Member of Research Staff
    
    
        We are looking for a PhD-level scientist to join us in developing
        predictive financial models and other quantitative components of
        automated trading systems. You will apply modern statistical
        machine-learning methods to large, high-dimensional data sets. The work
        will range from data preparation to model development to production
        software implementation.
    
        We take a rigorous approach to building trading systems, and we
        actively foster a collegial, intellectual environment.
    
        We hire on the basis of exceptional talent. If you excel in a technical
        field such as statistics, mathematics, computer science, engineering,
        or operations research, then we encourage you to contact us. The
        following criteria, while not all requirements, illustrate the demands
        of this role.
    
        + Background in modern statistical methods / machine learning
        + Evidence of strong mathematical abilities, e.g. publication record,
          graduate coursework, or competition placement
        + Substantial programming experience and interest in software
          development techniques
        + Competence in solving large-scale computing problems
        + Track record as an applied researcher
        + Demonstrable clarity of thought (not optional)
    
        Interest in financial applications is essential, but experience in
        finance is not a primary factor in our hiring.
    

* Software Engineer
    
    
        You will architect and implement a diverse set of core infrastructures,
        including new production systems, scientific-computing environments,
        and modern data stores.
    
        We seek candidates with a proven track record of writing correct,
        well-designed software, solving hard problems and delivering complex
        projects on time. You should preferably have experience with high
        assurance, distributed, fault-tolerant systems. Experience with
        functional programming as well as soft real-time, low-latency,
        cache-friendly systems is a bonus.
    

Benefits and compensation are highly competitive. Interested applicants are
encouraged to send a cover letter and resume to working@voleon.com.

------
ianstormtaylor
Segment.io - San Francisco, CA - Full-time

Looking for:

    
    
      * Backend Engineer
      * Mobile Engineer
      * Customer Engineer
    

[https://segment.io/jobs](https://segment.io/jobs)

\---

Backend Engineer

Our analytics backend is getting to be quite the beast. We want your help
scaling our thousands of events per second and terabytes of data. If you're a
fan of distributed systems and like to stress-test a new database every other
week, you'll fit right in. And it won't hurt if you like streams, trying out
ES6 features, and open-sourcing your work.

Our entire backend runs on Node, with a sprinkling of Redis, Mongo, and
RabbitMQ. We're open to running a variety of languages and could still use
someone to show our Go and Erlang libraries some love.

Think that might tickle your fancy? We've got a few projects in the pipeline
that you can sink your teeth into right away:

Live Debugger You'll build a system that helps developers debug requests to
the Segment.io API, and whether the request has been successfully routed to
all its destinations. The fun part of this one is working at a variety of
scale (isn't it always?). You'll have to build a system which helps devs debug
on localhost, but also help them monitor production environments sending 500
requests a second.

MapReduce for All We'd love to have a way for developers to query the
terabytes of analytics data stored in the Segment.io data warehouse. Can you
streamline the process until your mother can submit mapreduce queries with
ease?

Data Export APIs Perhaps you'd like to build an API to export analytics data
from Amazon S3 (or maybe even Glacier?). Exporting will have to stream
terabytes of data without waking our ops guys in the middle of the night.
Then, you'll deploy the system to EC2 and test it, and announce it to the
world!

To apply, email us at jobs+backend@segment.io with:

    
    
      - a description of your own favorite software project (code is a bonus)
      - a link to your Github (if you have one)
      - what languages and frameworks you like to use, and why
      - any bash command you'd probably use to inspect a logfile
    
    

\-----

Mobile Engineer

With our new iOS and Android SDKs we want to change the mobile analytics game.
The market is flooded with new mobile analytics startups, but underneath they
all collect the same data. And anytime you make an analytics change, you have
to re-submit your app to the app store. Bummer. :'(

Developers can drop in our SDK and then later enable any of Segment.io’s
dozens of analytics integrations without writing additional code or even
submitting updates to the app store. Both iOS and Android SDKs are open
source, so you'll be working closely with the rest of the community (and get a
great chance to show off your work).

Here's some examples of what you'd probably tackle at Segment.io:

Best New Tools As the maintainer of the SDKs, you'd have total control over
which analytics tools get added and distributed across millions of devices.
What are the best new tools? Something for an interesting new app category?
Help our users find the best-in-breed mobile analytics tools, and build them
into the SDKs so that they can enable them instantly.

Community Distribution As Segment.io's mobile expert, you'll be guiding (and
helping write!) lots of the mobile content marketing we produce. We want you
to become the world's leading expert on mobile analytics, knowing the business
models, industry, tools and problems inside and out. We'll help propel you to
become a thought leader in a brand new field.

Xbox, Playstation, Roku You could also play around on new platforms, bringing
analytics bliss to the home entertainment world and gaming platforms.

To apply, email us at jobs+mobile@segment.io with:

    
    
      - a description of an app you worked on (code is a bonus)
      - a link to your Github if you have one
      - the most interesting mobile SDK you've worked with and why
    
    

\-----

Customer Engineer

At Segment.io, customer support drives the focus of the entire team. We're
looking for a hungry engineer (don't worry, we'll feed you) who approaches
customer support with an analytical efficiency. You'll keep finding new ways
to improve the product, libraries, and docs wherever it's needed. For most of
our users, you'll be the face of the company. Are you suave, courteous, and
patient? :)

You'll be responsible for analyzing our richest source of data: support
requests. "Where is support coming from? Why do customers need help? Which
parts of the product need the most love?" You'll be in charge of automating as
much of that as possible without sacrificing quality.

Currently we get about 40 support requests per day. Here's the breakdown:

35% are variations of "thanks your product is super awesome!" which are fun.
25% are technical support requests for our main javascript library. You might
have to jump on Skype with a Ukrainian developer or a Japanese designer (watch
the timezone!) or maybe run down the street to help a local startup. 15% are
technical problems with our mobile libraries for iOS and Android. 10% require
debugging a server-side integration: Python, Ruby, PHP, Java, .NET, or Node.
5% are completely confused, but we still <3 them. and the remaining 10% are
hiring, sales and other random inquiries. This kind of analysis should feel
natural to you!

Your analysis of support issues, feature requests, and customer feedback will
be absolutely critical to planning tasks with the rest of the team. We want to
make sure we're all building things that will benefit our customers.

Segment.io's support team also educates our customers on how the product
works. You'll chat with marketers, data scientists, developers, and business
owners from all over the world to help make their analytics amazing.

To apply, email us at jobs+customer@segment.io with:

    
    
      - a description of your own favorite software project (code is a bonus)
      - a link to your github (if you have one)
      - think of the last time you taught someone something technical, what was it?

------
RichardPrice
San Francisco, CA

Many problems and opportunities facing humanity require science-based
solutions:

\- Diseases: Curing Alzheimer's, Parkinson's, Cancer, HIV, Malaria \- Energy:
We need to to find cheap and clean sources of energy \- Computing: Computers
and robots can achieve so much more than they do now

The scientific process is much less efficient than it could be. Academia.edu's
goal is to fix the problems in science so that science becomes faster and more
open. We want to get every science pdf ever written on the internet,
accessible for free.

Academia.edu is a platform where a scientist can share their research with
their followers, and track how many people are reading their research, and
from which countries. These metrics help move the needle for scientists when
they apply for jobs and grants, and motivate them to share more of their work.

A leading climate scientist in Germany wrote "Academia.edu shows the impact of
your work that is not covered by Web of Science and citation indexes of that
sort. With Web of Science you only learn how many people have quoted what. But
with Academia.edu I can see what is viewed, what is actually read or not. Here
I learn something additional, something I would not know otherwise.”

4.5 million academics have signed up to Academia.edu, and around 1 million
join every 3 months. Currently scientists have uploaded 1.6m papers, of the 57
million papers ever published. The number of papers on Academia.edu is
doubling every 7 months. Come and help us get to 57 million papers.

Bijan Sabet from Spark Capital writes "We believe open science is really
important. We believe Academia.edu is going to have a profound impact on the
world."

We are looking for full-stack engineers, and also designers. Technologies we
use include Ruby, Rails, Postgres, Mongo and Varnish. We are a 10 person team
based in downtown San Francisco. We just raised $11 million from Khosla
Ventures, Spark Capital, and True Ventures.

Some key values we look for are: being motivated to open up and accelerate
science, being a do-er ("You must be the change you wish to see in the world"
\- Gandhi), and having common-sense, boldness and humility.

Watch the founder, Richard Price being interviewed on Bloomberg TV yesterday
[http://www.bloomberg.com/video/academia-edu-scientific-
resea...](http://www.bloomberg.com/video/academia-edu-scientific-research-
available-to-all-14Q_Hj66RZqcSRlZ25spvw.html). Read coverage of the funding
round here [http://venturebeat.com/2013/09/26/meet-academia-edu-a-
startu...](http://venturebeat.com/2013/09/26/meet-academia-edu-a-startup-that-
wants-to-publish-every-science-pdf-online/)

For more information, visit
[http://academia.edu/hiring](http://academia.edu/hiring). If you are
interested to learn more, please email Richard Price at richard [at]
academia.edu

------
ladon86
ClassDojo

FULLTIME in SAN FRANCISCO, CA

ClassDojo is used by over 15mm teachers and students to manage behavior in the
classroom, using real time feedback and rewards that can also be shared with
parents. We're an edtech startup with funding some of the biggest names in the
valley (Jeff Clavier, Ron Conway, General Catalyst, Mitch Kapor...), and we're
one of the fastest growing education companies of all time. We're the only
non-YC company that Paul Graham has ever invested in. We've built a product
that makes a real difference and gets huge engagement with millions of kids,
and we're about to take it to the next level, hopefully with you on board. We
have a strong team, an extremely comfortable and relaxed environment and great
salary + benefits. If you're a strong hacker who wants to use JavaScript to
change the world, apply here:

    
    
      --------------------------  
    
    
      https://classdojo.wufoo.com/forms/join-classdojo/  
    
    
      --------------------------    
    

Or email jobs@classdojo.com. You can read about the work and environment here:
[http://www.classdojo.com/jobs](http://www.classdojo.com/jobs)

\--------------------------

We're particularly looking for:

    
    
      * Frontend Engineer  
    

\--------------------

What's the role?

\--------------------

At the core of ClassDojo is a node.JSON API built on node.js which makes use
of multiple services and handles hundreds of requests per second. The frontend
web application talks to this API, and it's a single page app that uses our
own (soon to be open-sourced) JS framework - mojo.js - which combines the best
bits of Backbone, Ember and Angular. That means great templating with powerful
and efficient data-binding, but plenty of flexibility to build apps quickly.
You'll work on this and other awesome tools, and you'll build a lot of user-
facing features that go out to millions of kids around the world every day.
It's pretty rare to have impact like this, and as much freedom as we'll give
you. Everyone on our team agrees that this is the most exciting phase of the
company that we've seen, and we're growing so quickly that we're all very
eager to meet and work with you!

\--------------------

What skills are we looking for?

\--------------------

* This is primarily an engineering role, rather than being design or CSS focused. We'd like you to be really strong on JavaScript fundamentals, up-to-date with modern JS engineering, and familiar with advanced DOM manipulation.

* Having said that, some minimal design chops would be cool...

* ...but not essential. We do have designers.

* A good sense of product and a desire to have a creative role in designing product features is important to us.

* You love building things well and building them quickly - like us!

The best way to show this off is to point to things you've built. We'd love to
see personal projects which demonstrate the above.

Is this you? Apply here: [https://classdojo.wufoo.com/forms/join-
classdojo/](https://classdojo.wufoo.com/forms/join-classdojo/)

~~~
quackerhacker
Just sent off my resume and cover letter to your email. I've been searching
for a career with something that I could be personally passionate about.
Everything about ClassDojo sounds awesome!

------
sparkman55
Rinse ( [http://www.rinse.com](http://www.rinse.com) ) - San Francisco, CA

Rinse is a very early-stage startup (we are only 3 people currently) looking
to bring technology to the dry-cleaning industry. The industry is ripe for
innovation! We're building mobile apps, tackling scheduling and dispatch
problems, and scaling a service at over 10% week-on-week growth.

I know 'app for laundry' is a tech cliché right now, but we're definitely
encountering real demand. The problem is real, and we're solving it.

The team is very strong, with an HBS grad who grew up in a dry-cleaning family
heading operations, and a Stanford GSB grad with direct consumer startup
experience heading customer acquisition. I'm Stanford CS/EE, have built a few
teams at various startups, and am just starting to build the technology and
team to support this (very viable) business.

The tech stack is Heroku / Python / Django / Phonegap / JQuery / Backbone /
Twilio currently, but obviously there is plenty of opportunity to influence
technology decisions early on, and plenty of opportunity to learn new
technologies as well. We expect the next couple of hires to own entire new
efforts, and have their hands in wide-ranging parts of our entire business.

We're looking for a Web Developer or Front-end Developer to develop interfaces
for our customers, tools for our personnel, and visualizations for our
managements. Ideally, this person would also have an active role in the design
process as well, either leading design or working with our contract designer.

We're also looking for a 'Special Ops Manager' \- a 'Swiss-Army Knife' hustler
who wants to join a startup on the ground-floor. This person will use the
tools we're developing in-house, and be involved in all facets of the
business, including operations, marketing, social media, and any other aspect
of the business that requires attention on any given day. See job description
at
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/tuhisiywgf7md6u/Rinse%20-%20Specia...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/tuhisiywgf7md6u/Rinse%20-%20Special%20Ops%20Manager%20Description%20Final.pdf)

Finally, if anyone in San Francisco is looking to make a few extra dollars
part-time, Rinse is hiring part-time Associates to help us deliver clothes. We
pay $25 per hour for a handful of hours per week. Perhaps it would be a way
for some of you bootstrapping startups to earn a little extra cash? To apply
to the Driver / Associate position, fill out this web form:
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1kWZYu1kg1r8kxdDC9ObKdgQP_1N...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1kWZYu1kg1r8kxdDC9ObKdgQP_1NYcX7ZDEaa3dQxr6E/viewform)

Thank you! Feel free to contact me at sam@rinse.com with questions, comments,
or applications.

------
jik
Quantopian - Boston, MA - Operations Engineer

[https://www.quantopian.com/about#jobs](https://www.quantopian.com/about#jobs)
jobs@quantopian.com

At Quantopian, we’re building the world’s first algorithmic trading platform
in the cloud. Our engineers are all generalists who write, test, and deploy
code across our stack. Each of us also has an area of deep, focused
excellence. If you like keeping the gears turning smoothly, crushing hard
problems, and working with really smart people, then you may be the operations
engineer we’re looking for to help us change the world of finance.

As a Quantopian Operations Engineer, you’ll report directly to the Vice
President of Operations and play a key role in expanding and maintaining our
cloud infrastructure. Your primary responsibilities will include:

\- designing and implementing improvements to our application infrastructure
and continuous delivery pipeline;

\- identifying gaps in our application monitoring infrastructure and propose
and implement solutions;

\- monitoring the performance and availability of our application, analyze and
troubleshoot issues, and propose and implement improvements to prevent them
from recurring; and

\- participating in our on-call rotation and providing occasional after-hours
support for production issues.

 _Skills & Requirements_

The ideal candidate will have experience in most of these areas:

\- Hands-on management of Linux systems (Ubuntu preferred), 3+ years

\- Python, Ruby automation scripting / application development

\- MongoDB / other NoSQL databases

\- Management and deployment of cloud-based infrastructure services such as
Heroku, AWS, RightScale, Papertrail, PagerDuty

\- Internet infrastructure services such as DNS, SMTP

\- Development infrastructure services such as Github, Jenkins

Here are some of the Operations projects we’ve worked on recently.

\- a Python class which uses off-the-shelf tools to manipulate the Interactive
Brokers API Gateway, so that we can transparently log our users into their
stock trading accounts through our application;

\- Geckoboard status boards with custom push widgets that give us real-time
visibility into site activity, with smart alerts about anomalies, displayed on
a heads-up display in our office that’s driven by a Raspberry Pi; and

\- strong encryption of our users’ intellectual property in our database,
implemented using mongoid-encrypted-fields in our Ruby layer and a compatible
Python class we built ourselves and integrated with Schematics.

 _About Quantopian_

We’re still a small company (our daily standups include every employee!), so
you’ll play a major role in shaping our direction and enjoy a complete lack of
bureaucracy.

Our small size and ambitious goals dictate our approach to talent acquisition
and retention: we believe in hiring the best engineers and giving them hard
problems to solve and the autonomy to solve them.

Our office is conveniently located in Downtown Crossing.

We offer flexible work hours and a deeply ingrained respect for a healthy
work/life balance.

We offer generous benefits, including 401(k) matching, stock options, and
health insurance with no employee premium.

FOSS is the foundation of our product, and we believe in giving back to the
community. We’ve open-sourced Zipline, our backtesting engine (>1,000 stars
and >180 forks!), as well as other code we’ve written, and we plan on opening
up more of our code in the future.

------
ultimoo
Splunk - San Francisco

We are seeking a devops engineer. My email is in my profile.

------
pyrox420
Rockton, IL/Beloit, WI - Fulltime Senior Engineer at AccuLynx
([http://www.acculynx.com](http://www.acculynx.com))

Ready to be treated like an adult? Unlimited paid time off, flexible hours,
cutting edge technology, and sweet hardware all while working in a fun
environment. AccuLynx isn’t your typical startup company. For one, we’re
profitable! Second, our primary product is a SaaS that caters to specialty
trade contractors. Yup, software helping construction contractors. We are
looking for a “smart-and-gets-things-done” senior software engineer. We don’t
care if you used to work for black-market hamster traffickers or moonlighted
as a garden gnome. We do not hire based on buzzwords or popular acronyms. We
expect you to have mastered at least one language and be eager to master any
technology or language in the future.

At AccuLynx, the employees are a highly valued asset and we strive to provide
the best working environment possible. Sit/stand desks, super comfy chairs,
dual monitors, casual dress, and fun tech could all be in your future. We
believe that culture is the most important ingredient for success. Fun,
learning, collaboration, innovation, and personal growth is a way of life at
AccuLynx. Playing boardgames for “team building”, frequent team lunches, and
team outings are the norm. We might even develop video games on the side
(shhh, don’t tell the CEO).

Detailed job description can be found here:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/31889/senior-c-
sharp-e...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/31889/senior-c-sharp-
engineer-acculynx)

We'd like to see skills in our current stack: C#, ASP.NET WebForms/MVC, Sql
Server, JavaScript, AngularJS, jQuery, Redis, ElasticSearch, and Git.

Benefits are top notch: Highly competitive salary (60k-95k), stock options,
unlimited paid time off, free snacks/drinks, $5k/year to spend on continuing
education (conferences, classes, etc), sweet computer hardware, choice of cell
phone, MSDN subscription, gym membership, competitive medical, dental, vision,
401K with matching & safe harbor contributions, relocation reimbursement
available, sweet sit stand desks, etc.

We are moving to an awesome new office in Beloit, WI within the next 5 months
(each developer gets their own office!). For now applicants must be willing to
commute to the Rockton, IL area. Full time telecommuting is not an option at
this point but the occasional day working away from the office is acceptable.

Email me if you are interested (mention HN to get my attention), my name is
Paul: dev@acculynx.com

Seriously, this is the best job I've had and I want to bring the best onto my
team.

------
mgrouchy
If you are looking for a Job as a Python Developer you should check out
[http://www.pythonjobshq.com](http://www.pythonjobshq.com) the job board for
the Pycoder's Weekly newsletter.

------
monological
there's also [https://hnjobs.org/](https://hnjobs.org/) that's free to use and
you can search the posts.

~~~
stillmotion
Doesn't seem to be updated since August. Is it a scraper, or do you enter the
jobs manually?

------
Spoon_Careers
Spoon.net - Seattle, WA - [http://spoon.net/jobs](http://spoon.net/jobs)

Spoon.net is a revolutionary web-based desktop that lets you use software and
files from any device.

Imagine simply installing a small plugin and being able to instantly run
Photoshop, Excel, and StarCraft from the web. Add application state
synchronization plus beautiful team collaboration tools, and you have an
amazing new computing platform.

Spoon's breakthrough technology enables this and more by combining
virtualization with the web, and we need your help to scale the service,
extend our technology to new platforms, and develop new features to amaze and
delight.

Some of the positions you can find on
[http://spoon.net/jobs](http://spoon.net/jobs) are:

* _Software Engineer - Virtual Machine Engine_ \- The Spoon Virtual Machine is a fully user-mode emulation layer for core OS filesystem, registry, and kernel subsystems. The Spoon VM allows applications to be deployed in ready-to-run virtual environments that execute in isolated virtual environments.

* _Software Engineer - Web & Server Infrastructure_ \- Work on problems ranging from databases and large storage systems in our proprietary NoSQL database and distributed storage system; to networking and transport protocols, such as as our machine learning-based adaptive application delivery algorithms and hybrid physical/AWS server infrastructure; to highly interactive, highly available web development employing cutting edge platforms such as Scala and Akka.

* _Product Manager_ \- Partner directly with Spoon's Founder & CEO to create and execute innovative marketing strategies that will take Spoon's impressive growth to the next level. Big plus if you have experience building a product from the ground up, as this position requires someone who knows what it takes to create something special.

* _Program Manager Associate_ \- Rotational program for extremely bright, less-experienced tech lovers who want to hone their programming skills in a high-growth, zero-bureaucracy environment. You'll take on as much responsibility as you can handle, and your career at Spoon will take the path of your interests and skill set development.

At Spoon, we like solving problems that nobody else takes on, and we like to
have a good time doing it. You can get a feel for our culture on our blog at
[http://blog.spoon.net/category/misc/](http://blog.spoon.net/category/misc/).
Judge us as you will.

If you want to know more or are interested in joining Spoon, apply on our site
or drop us a line at jobs@spoon.net. Thanks!

------
adam
Inkling Markets - Software Engineer - Chicago, IL

ABOUT US

Inkling ([http://inklingmarkets.com](http://inklingmarkets.com)) is changing
how decision-making works inside companies and government agencies using
crowdsourced forecasting tools like prediction markets, opinion polls, and
crowdfunding.

We’ve helped Ford and GM develop ideas for the future of American-made cars.
We enable the US Government to plan for the future by forecasting world
events. We’re even trying to prevent the Zombie Apocalypse - seriously, ask us
about it.

We are a small, but profitable and growing YC company. We have thrived based
on demand from our clients and haven’t had to take outside investment.

THE JOB

We’ve got a lot going on here at Inkling. We’re adding a ton of exciting new
features to our flagship platform that our clients are going to love. We are
expanding our mobile capabilities - which means continuing to improve our iOS
app, developing an Android app, and making our HTML/CSS more mobile friendly.
We’re also developing a line of new products from the ground up to meet the
evolving needs of our clients and to expand into new markets.

We’re looking for a well-rounded developer to join our team and help us grow.
You’ll have the opportunity to work in many areas - with different
technologies, on different products, and for multiple clients.

WHAT YOU'LL NEED

Above all else, we’re looking for smart people who have a passion for what
they do and are excited about learning new things. Specifically, you’ll need:

* Real-world experience building non-trivial web applications

* Value teamwork and collaboration - we’re a small team and work very collaboratively

* You have opinions about UI/UX design

* You know your way around a Unix shell

Bonuses:

* Rails experience. If you haven’t used Rails, you’ll need a willingness and capability to learn fast

* You have experience interacting with clients

* Front-end development skills, Javascript, HTML/CSS

* Mobile (iOS or Android)

COMPENSATION

* A competitive base salary

* Revenue sharing

* Healthcare stipend if needed

* Training, tutorial, and books budget

* Attend a conference of your choice annually on us

* New laptop of your choice

* An opportunity to be a crucial member of the team. You’ll play a part in steering the direction of our products. You won’t be a cog in a wheel.

HOW TO APPLY

Send an email to jobs@inklingmarkets.com with whatever you think best
represents you: your github repo, a blog you write, a resume, a portfolio,
code samples, etc.

------
londont
ZenPayroll -- www.zenpayroll.com

We are hiring exceptional engineers looking to solve high-impact problems

ABOUT US:

\+ We're building the future of payroll. If you love solving foundational
problems that affect millions of people, we'd love to talk with you. You’ll be
an early member of the team and get a significant equity stake.

\+ We raised a $6.1M seed round last year and are funded by the CEOs of Yelp,
Dropbox, Yammer, Box, Parse, and others, as well as Google Ventures,
Salesforce and Y-Combinator. Full list at www.zenpayroll.com/investors.

\+ Our founders are second time entrepreneurs from Stanford who have had two
prior exits. We’re in this for the long haul and are committed to building
ZenPayroll into a truly significant company that we’re proud of.

\+ Payroll is complex and there are tough engineering challenges to be
tackled. We move tens of millions of dollars every month. Payroll is business
critical and must always be accurate. Business owners and their employees
depend on us to receive their pay. We strive for 100% test coverage, and every
commit is code reviewed by another developer on the team. We all hold each
other to rigorous standards and we’ve become better developers because of it.

THINGS WE’RE LOOKING FOR:

\+ Experience with Rails | Backbone.js | CoffeeScript | MySQL is a plus but
not a pre-requisite.

\+ Interest in using a test driven and code review development process.

\+ Interest in building user-facing features and core-backend functionality,
as well as being an active part of the design process.

\+ Desire to understand the customer perspective. All members of our team are
builders and it's important everyone understands the pain point we're solving.

PERKS:

\+ You'll be a core member of our team as we grow the company. As a result,
you'll receive a competitive salary + significant equity stake.

\+ Housing stipend if you live near the office, three meals a day, company
retreats, gym/sports club stipend, dream work set-up, and more -- including
copious espressos brewed by one of our co-founders. People are the foundation
of our company and we make sure they know they're valued. Full list of perks
at www.zenpayroll.com/careers

Above all, we're looking for individuals who are yearning to do the best work
of their lives. You'll be amply rewarded for the work you do.

To apply, send a note to jobs [at] zenpayroll [dot] com and include your
LinkedIn, GitHub, and/or any project pages.

We’re located in SoMa, San Francisco, CA and you must be local or willing to
relocate (we'll cover the cost).

------
dschwartz88
Harry's ([http://www.harrys.com](http://www.harrys.com)). Fulltime or Intern.
New York City. A bit about us:

We built Harry’s with one simple belief: everyone deserves a great shave at a
fair price. As such, we seek to provide our own brand of exceptional shaving
products direct to our customers online. We launched on March 13th and have
been humbled and flattered by the early customer response, and we're now
looking to bring on more talented engineers to help make every one of our
customers happy and change the world, one 5-o'clock shadow at a time.

We're looking for outstanding full stack engineers and data engineers who want
to solve thorny e-commerce problems in {customer marketing, web performance,
customer experience/support, operations, supply chain management} in
innovative ways.

Technologies: our web site is built on Rails, we're hosted on Heroku, our data
is stored in Postgres, and we write a lot of Python to consolidate data from
various sources and analyze it.

For the full stack engineer who thrives on shipping features in the face of
complex problems and processes: Our custom e-commerce platform powers the
entire business, from the HTML on our homepage all the way down to our supply
chain. We’ve got fun problems to work out every day, at every level of the
stack, all with the hope to make purchasing and shaving with us the best
experience out there. We’re looking for someone genuinely excited by the
opportunity to make millions of peoples lives easier and build the Harry’s
platform of tomorrow. Your primary responsibilities will include:

* Architect and implement core features of the production website

* Build infrastructure to support various external features and other units of the business

* Think about performance all the time, and proactively make changes to make our platform better

* Determine ways to operate more efficiently (e.g. optimizing our inventory and shipping algorithms)

For the statistically inclined engineer who communicates with data and hacks
on data problems:

Data plays an integral role at Harry's, informing every facet of our business.
We are constantly working to understand the behaviors of tens of thousands of
customers, tailoring offerings to them so that we can make them happy and
drive continued demand. To that end, we're looking for a statistically-
inclined software engineer who is well-versed in building data systems and
wants to use data to inform decisions at Harry's in a forward-thinking way.
Your primary responsibilities will include:

* Build infrastructure to automate data collection, storage, processing, and presentation.

* Instrument our website and marketing communications to gather the data we need.

* Test changes we make to our site, emails, packaging, shipping options, -- everything, really -- relentlessly.

* Produce, analyze, and present data to users in a context that allows them to make meaningful strategic decisions.

* Use your sheer intellectual horsepower to figure out and communicate how to better delight our customers.

If interested, email jobs@harrys.com with why you're interested and relevant
links (e.g. Github, projects, LinkedIn).

------
sailormoon222
Rap Genius (YC S11) - Brooklyn, NY -
[http://rapgenius.com](http://rapgenius.com) \- Help us build the Internet
Talmud

jobs@rapgenius.com

We're one of the fastest-growing sites on the internet, we get 25MM unique
visitors per month, we've raised $15m from Andreesen Horowitz, and yet our
tech team is only _six_ people.

Anyone who joins us is going to have the best of both worlds, you'll work on a
product that millions love and use while getting the experience of being a
part of a small team and helping define the culture.

WHO WE ARE

We're a tiny, quick-shipping team. Each of us makes product decisions and owns
whole features. We're close and we all enjoy spending time together. We’re a
small team because we’re picky about who joins us. We have one of the hardest
technical interviews in NYC but if you make it, you’re going to be on the best
team around.

Our house library includes Metaprogramming in Ruby; Godel, Escher, Bach, an
Eternal Golden Braid; POODR; and "Is Justified True Belief Knowledge?". Loving
rap is not a prerequisite for working here, though an appreciation osmoses to
everyone after a while.

WHAT WE'RE BUILDING

We started Rap Genius in 2009 to explain the meaning of rap lyrics, but the
big vision goes beyond music and touches all of text – whether it's the Bill
of Rights ([http://news.rapgenius.com/United-states-congress-the-us-
cons...](http://news.rapgenius.com/United-states-congress-the-us-cons...)),
the Bible ([http://news.rapgenius.com/God-10-commandments-
lyrics](http://news.rapgenius.com/God-10-commandments-lyrics)), “The Waste
Land” ([http://poetry.rapgenius.com/Ts-eliot-the-waste-land-
lyrics](http://poetry.rapgenius.com/Ts-eliot-the-waste-land-lyrics)), or the
Supreme Court’s DOMA ruling ([http://news.rapgenius.com/The-supreme-court-of-
the-united-st...](http://news.rapgenius.com/The-supreme-court-of-the-united-
st...)), it's all on Rap Genius (or Poetry Genius, or News Genius, or... you
get the idea). One of our favorite recent examples is Junot Diaz's amazing
annotations on an excerpt from his own The Brief Wondrous Life of Oscar Wao
([http://poetry.rapgenius.com/Junot-diaz-the-brief-wondrous-
li...](http://poetry.rapgenius.com/Junot-diaz-the-brief-wondrous-li...)).

BENEFITS

    
    
        * Bomb salary and equity—you won't be taking a pay cut to work here
        * We don't count vacation days
        * Free meals in the office, free unlimited Seamless, free unlimited Fresh Direct
        * Free gym in the building
        * We pay your phone bill and when you join we'll upgrade you to the newest iPhone
        * Laundry and shower in the office
        * Free indoor bike parking
        * Free health, dental, and vision benefits
        * The deluxe computer setup of your choice
    

WHAT WE'RE LOOKING FOR

    
    
        * Experienced full-stack Rails engineers
        * Front-end developers with an eye for design
        * iOS devs to help build our upcoming iPhone app
    

INTERESTED? Hit us up at jobs@rapgenius.com with:

    
    
        * Your name and GitHub profile, your Twitter, blog, StackOverflow account, 
          personal website, etc. 
        * A cool side project you built, library you've released, or some code that's 
          impressive
        * Something brief about what you like and dislike about the technologies you've used
        * Your résumé
        * Apply if you live in NYC or are willing to relocate. Our office is in 
          Williamsburg, and it's awesome.

------
AmyLynchTW
Europe - Manchester | London | Hamburg ThoughtWorks - Principal Technical
Consultant

Our mission is to better humanity through software. We strive to achieve this
by delivering disruptive thinking to companies with ambitious missions,
keeping technology at the heart of what we do. As a Principal Technical
Consultant, you're responsible for creating and implementing cutting-edge
technology solutions for our customers whilst driving software excellence to
influence and shape the wider software industry as well as our business.

As a Principal Consultant at ThoughtWorks, here's what we'll be looking for
you to bring:

\- You love coding. Even if your recent roles have taken you away from being
as hands-on as you might like, you've no doubt found other ways to keep your
coding skills from getting too rusty and we expect that you'll have had
exposure to recent technologies. \- You have a rich breadth of experience and
are equally comfortable talking financial projections or business process
modelling as you are advocating for TDD. \- You really understand the business
context of the challenges that organisations face and distinguish yourself in
the way you articulate this with clients to create and deliver robust,
scalable, elegant, flexible and relevant software solutions that truly
transform industries. \- Leadership is not something you do from far away, you
get the importance of taking people with you along the journey and are able to
influence and coach those around you to orchestrate team success.

As a Principal Consultant at ThoughtWorks, here’s what you can do:

\- Directly guide the technical strategy for one of the world’s largest
airlines. Build out a new capability within ThoughtWorks - perhaps for Mobile,
Big Data or DevOps. Explore ways to improve our business relevance for
customers. Create and implement an original tech solution to manage high
broadcasts for a new live sports coverage. Travel and work on high impact
global P3 (pillar 3) projects in locations such as Africa or Ecuador. Deliver
the new technology platform for a government agency providing tailored
information to the public's needs. Speak at conferences. Influence and shape
our client portfolio. Get published.

There's no typical day or engagement for our Principal Consultants. You might
spend a few weeks with a new client on a deep technical review or a complete
organisational review, helping them to understand the potential that
technology has to solve their most pressing problems. On other projects, you
might be acting as the architect, leading the design of technical solutions,
or perhaps overseeing a programme inception to build a new product. It could
be much more about getting stuck into a delivery project where you're equally
happy coding and tech leading the team to implement the solution. Whatever
your role the team always look to draw on your experience when things get
tough and you often handle the difficult client conversations allowing the
team to continue building software without undue pressure. You have great
relationships with our new business team and work collaboratively to support
pre-sales, meet prospective clients and ultimately influence and shape our
portfolio of work.

You recognise that building your network is absolutely key to enable you to
perform in your role - and you appreciate that it might be tough initially to
find your place in our incredibly flat-structured organisation. You'll be
drawing on all of your passion for technology, recent hands-on coding
experience and knowledge of latest tech and industry best practices to help
you gain the respect and credibility of your fellow technologists.

About ThoughtWorks

ThoughtWorks is a software company and community of passionate individuals
whose purpose is to revolutionize software design, creation and delivery,
while advocating for positive social change. Our clients are people and
organizations with ambitious missions; we deliver disruptive thinking and
technology to empower them to succeed. In our 20th year, over 2300
ThoughtWorks employees - 'ThoughtWorkers' \- are currently serving clients
from offices in Australia, Brazil, Canada, China, Germany, India, Singapore,
South Africa, Uganda, Ecuador the U.K., and the U.S.

To apply (or to look at other global opportunities) please visit
[http://join.thoughtworks.com/apply](http://join.thoughtworks.com/apply)

------
cainullah
London UK: Red Badger - [http://red-badger.com](http://red-badger.com)

We're a creative software workshop working on the leading edge of tech. We've
been implementing Node.js projects for enterprise size clients for 2 years
now. Our team is the perfect balance between creative and tech. Our UX people
understand the technical limitations of what they are designing. Our techies
understand UX. Everyone sits side-by-side and they talk, solving complex
problems together.

We're passionate about providing value to our clients. We use agile processes
such as Scrum and Kanban to deliver quickly. We use lean startup principles to
innovate, failing fast & failing cheaply.

Most importantly, we have strong opinions, weakly held. We're always adaptable
to new ways of working, new technology and new ideas.

At Red Badger our tools are chosen to fit each project, not the other way
around. We are technologists, geeks and polyglots.

Technology doesn't stand still and neither do we. On a regular basis we get
our whole tech team together (developers, testers, agile project managers) and
review all the tech we've used across all our projects to derive what's hot
and what's not in our world of tech.

Far from an exhaustive list, you can find the results of our most recent Tech
Round Table with our favourites on our website: [http://red-
badger.com/services/tech/](http://red-badger.com/services/tech/).

We're currently hiring into the following positions: * Technical Architect -
leading interesting new projects across multiple enterprise clients.
[http://red-badger.com/about-us/join-us/senior-developer-tech...](http://red-
badger.com/about-us/join-us/senior-developer-technical-architect/)

* Software Engineer - Working on the cutting edge with multiple languages, for enterprise clients. Strong Node.js or Ruby, JavaScript, HTML5 required. [http://red-badger.com/about-us/join-us/software-engineer/](http://red-badger.com/about-us/join-us/software-engineer/)

* UI Developer - Working on interesting new Responsive Web Design projects across multiple enterprise clients. Strong HTML5, CSS and Javascript required. [http://red-badger.com/about-us/join-us/user-interface-develo...](http://red-badger.com/about-us/join-us/user-interface-developer/)

The full set of job listings you can apply to is at [http://red-
badger.com/about-us/join-us/](http://red-badger.com/about-us/join-us/) You can
also email us directly at hello@red-badger.com Our stackoverflow page is
here:[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/uk/company/red-
badger](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/uk/company/red-badger)

We have won a few new key accounts so are looking to expand our team. Quality
is of the upmost importance however. We will not hire for the sake of growth.
We only hire great people.

------
akelani
ShowKit - West Hollywood, CA - FULLTIME, REMOTE, H1B

ShowKit ([http://showkit.com](http://showkit.com)) is a mobile/software
startup run out of Curious Minds, a privately funded incubator in West
Hollywood, CA. Curious Minds specializes in highly disruptive mobile and web
applications.

We are currently looking for a talented software developers. You will build,
maintain and improve our real-time SIP/RTP-based framework, platform &
applications.

To apply: Send your resume and GitHub account to anthony@showkit.com

Senior-level Software Developer

Qualifications: \- Strong C/C++ programming skills \- Strong network
programming experience \- SIP/RTP experience \- Strong OO & multi-threaded
programming skills \- Strong debugging skills \- Experience dealing with
bandwidth and latency issues \- Self-Motivated \- Good design, analytical and
problem-solving skills \- Good communication skills \- Passion for real-time!

Desired/Other Skills: \- OSX and Windows development \- Mobile development
(iOS, Android, Windows Phone) \- H264 Codecs \- OpenGL \- WebRTC \- Knowledge
of network security strategies \- Familiar with mobile frameworks (PhoneGap,
Xamarin, RubyMotion)

Mobile/Web Developer

Qualitifcations: \- Strong Mobile Development Skills (iOS, Android, Windows
Phone) \- Strong Web Development Skills (Ruby on Rails, JavaScript) \-
Experience with mobile frameworks (PhoneGap, Xamarin, RubyMotion) \- Strong OO
& multi-threaded programming skills \- Strong debugging skills \- OSX
development experience \- C/C++ experience \- Experience dealing with
bandwidth and latency issues \- Self-Motivated \- Good design, analytical and
problem-solving skills \- Good communication skills \- Passion for real-time!

Desired/Other Skills: \- Android NDK \- OpenGL \- H264 Codecs \- WebRTC

Product:

ShowKit is a mobile software development kit that turbo charges apps with live
communication features in under 30 minutes. Before ShowKit, it would take
companies and software engineers months of intensive development to add
features like audio/video conferencing, screen sharing, and gesture control to
their applications. Our first-to-market gesture control functionality empowers
users to tap, swipe, highlight, and fully control another users’ screen
remotely while simultaneously connecting the two users via audio/video
conference.

Notably, ShowKit is the only framework that includes hardware accelerated
video encoding & decoding. This enables 720p at 30fps, the highest quality
video conferencing resolution on the market, while using minimal cpu resources
and allowing the app to run seamlessly in the background while a call is
taking place. Comparable solutions use full cpu resources & only achieve
4-5fps at that resolution, which isn’t feasible for video conferencing.

AngelList Profile: [http://angel.co/showkit](http://angel.co/showkit) ShowKit

Demo Videos:
[http://www.youtube.com/user/ShowKitSDK](http://www.youtube.com/user/ShowKitSDK)

Our Office & Perks:

Our Penthouse office sits on the historic Sunset Strip with the best view of
all of LA. - Top of the line gear - Kitchen stocked full of drinks and snacks
- Friendly and down-to-earth work environment - Health, Dental & Vision
Coverage

------
madebymode
MODE – Interactive Developer – Charlotte, NC

MODE, a branding & interactive agency, is seeking an mid-to-senior-level
interactive developer with an excellent command of current web technologies
and a thirst to learn more to join our growing interactive team.

Our needs focus on advanced PHP & MySQL development, with front-end (HTML,
CSS, JS, responsive design) experience and/or the desire to learn. An emphasis
on really understanding powerful JS frameworks and how they interact with an
MVC back-end is hugely desired (e.g. AngularJS, Knockout). The ability to
juggle multiple projects of varying magnitude, clean coding practices and
strong organizational skills. Responsibilities will include development of
sites ranging from single page teasers to full-featured custom CMS solutions.
You will work with a wide variety of clients, across several different
verticals.

All projects are team-based—you will be working closely with designers,
developers and agency principals. This position a full-time position in our
office in Charlotte, NC.

Our Stack: It's important for you to know our environment. These aren't used
on every project and you don't need to know all of these things, but they'll
help you integrate better with us: * PHP (Lithium, older projects in Kohana &
Zend) * MySQL * Linux (CentOS) * Apache 2 * nginx * Knockout * Sass with
Compass * JQuery * Mixture * Adobe Edge Inspect * Grunt * Capistrano * Git
(GitHub) * Rackspace/Linode/Peer1 hosting

Qualifications: * Serious PHP, MySQL & JavaScript chops * Strong experience
with jQuery, and JS libraries like AngularJS & Knockout * AJAX skills (e.g.
XMLHttpRequests, JSON,XML) * Experience consuming & interacting with APIs
(e.g. Facebook, Twitter) * Clear understanding of and experience in front-end
development: HTML, CSS, JS, responsive design * Ability to accurately
translate PSDs into code * Familiarity with cross-browser compatibility issues
* Version control * A good ideology for writing & managing maintainable &
scalable code * Constant desire to learn new technologies * You don't have to
be a designer, but you need to respect their craft * Maintaining & configuring
Apache/MySQL web servers

Bonus Points for experience with: * Our stack * Performance (identifying
bottlenecks) * Command-line * Other PHP MVC frameworks (Laravel, Zend, Kohana,
Cake) * WordPress * Magento or other e-commerce platforms * Other JS MVC
frameworks (Backbone, Ember) * Unit testing / continuous integration concepts
& frameworks * Processing * Technical leadership—you can clearly communicate
technical concepts to a non-technical audience

Education & Experience: We certainly value education, but skills, team-
attitude, your portfolio of work, and work experience matter most. Therefore
we don't have any formal education requirements, but a bachelors degree in a
related field is a plus. You should have at least 3 years of direct
experience, ideally with an agency environment.

You should: * Provide a portfolio or list of web sites & apps that you built *
Link to your profile on one or more of the following: Github, Stackoverflow,
Codepen or other open source sharing area * Have a strong sense of commitment
and responsibility for your work * Have demonstrated prior career growth and a
desire to learn * Have a keen interest in emerging technologies

Benefits & Perks: * Actual work/life balance (seriously) * Competitive salary
(we know we're asking for a lot of skills in one) * Vacation: total of 5 weeks
off per year. 19 flexible days + 6 observed holidays * 401k plan with match *
Pick your machine * 100% covered employee health insurance through BCBS *
Flexible work from home: 6 days per year to work from home * Company sponsored
events, holiday parties, happy hours, bday celebrations, “mirthday”
celebrations for your MODE annual birthday * Casual dress * Stocked kitchen of
drinks, coffee and snacks * Relocation bonus available for qualified
candidates * Charlotte is beautiful nearly all year long

Email me @ jobs at madebymode dot com.

------
toddatssm
Front End Developer

Location: Downtown St. Louis, MO Potential Other Titles: Javascript Developer,
MVC Developer

 _About This Position_ Want to make a killer platform for online games and
promotions played by literally millions? Second Street is looking for a front-
end developer that is passionate about their work and has a constant drive to
make the user experience better and better.

This is a (contract and or full time position) which will work out of our
Olive & 10th Office in Downtown St. Louis MO.

 _Our Technology Stack_ \- JavaScript speaks to our back-end via a RESTful
JSON API \- Our partner administration tool is a front-end MVC application
built in Ember.js \- Our consumer sites are custom built for performance and
user experience using jQuery for AJAX and DOM manipulation, Underscore.js for
data manipulation, and a custom internal framework \- HTML Templating in
Handlebars \- CSS written as Sass using Compass and customized ZURB Foundation
components

 _Primary Job Responsibilities_ \- Be a key team member of our User Experience
team and a development scrum team \- Utilize your Javascript prowess to help
develop our Ember web application \- Interact with product owners to deliver a
complete solution for our partner’s needs

 _Skills Required_ \- Extensive Javascript knowledge \- HTML5, CSS3 knowledge
\- Responsive design experience using CSS media queries a plus \- MVC
experience a big plus \- Experience developing web applications (not just
brochure sites) a big plus

 _Personality Desired_ \- A drive for staying up to date in web technologies
\- Be able to hit the ground running on multiple ongoing projects -
collaboration with others is vital \- Passion for design and user experience
\- Likes to tackle problems in unconventional ways \- Comfortable with a
relaxed work environment and culture

 _About Second Street_ We are the leader in private-label web based SaaS
promotions for media companies nationwide. Akin to Wordpress.com for the
promotions space for media companies.

Some of our leading-edge products include online contests, daily deal
software, photo e-commerce, email marketing and more. Our software solutions
are relied upon by more than 3,000 media and marketing companies across North
America, including CBS, Clear Channel, The Washington Post and hundreds of
others.

This is a unique opportunity to obtain a vital role with a leader in the space
as we re-invent our product line. We are seeking candidates that are tech
savvy, learn quickly, are passionate about technology and are motivated to
succeed. We’ve got a solid 11/12 on the Joel Test, lacking only a quiet
working environment as we value an open collaborative environment over it. If
you are seeking an opportunity to build a career in a high tech organization
with fun and exciting culture - this is your opportunity.

To apply contact todd@secondstreet.com

------
ridruejo
BitNami - [http://bitnami.com](http://bitnami.com) \- San Francisco, CA

Global Marketing Director

BitNami is reinventing the software application experience. Our solution
allows users to launch and run popular server applications and development
stacks in the cloud and anywhere else just with one click. The simple elegance
of our approach has won us fans all across the world. Mostly by word of mouth,
BitNami has grown to support over 1 million downloads each and every month. We
have also become the largest source of applications for the leading cloud
marketplaces including Amazon Web Services, Microsoft Azure and VMware.

While we have made great progress as a company and a brand, the journey is
just beginning. Our goal is to have every developer, systems administrator and
business user demand BitNami each and every time they need to deploy their
applications. To accomplish this, we must evolve and permeate our brand,
generate even more awareness across our target audiences, expand our
partnerships with software vendors and deliver the industry’s best user
experience. If this sounds as exciting to you as it is to us, then please
consider hopping on the BitNami wave.

We’re looking for a marketing visionary that brings new ideas to the table and
the ability to lead and grow a marketing team as the company grows; yet
somebody that isn’t afraid to roll up their sleeves to get real work done. We
need someone that is comfortable wearing many different hats. Marketing is
extremely important to us and we need to find a leader that combines solid
experience and passion with the work ethic and motor needed to thrive in a
fast-paced startup environment.

Primary Responsibilities include:

Maintain the BitNami web properties and identify opportunities for improving
the conversion rate from web visitors to BitNami users. Closely monitor key
metrics associated with the customer acquisition process to identify
bottlenecks and areas of opportunity. Identify and manage awareness generation
activities spanning SEO, social media, press & analyst relations and other
activities. Define and execute outbound marketing campaigns as necessary to
further drive adoption of BitNami solutions. Engage with software vendor and
cloud provider partners to maximize value for each relationship. Identify and
track key industry events and coordinate sponsorships and conference
booths/activities. Generate thought-provoking and useful content as necessary
to support above activities.

You should have at least 5-10 years of marketing experience in the software
industry, with a good understanding of each of the areas of responsibility. We
will give strong preference to candidates that can work from our corporate
office on Mission Street in San Francisco.

Compensation includes a generous equity stake, six-figure base salary,
excellent benefits and a number of high-growth company perks.

Email careers@bitnami.com

------
mebassett
London, UK - full time/part time/internship/flexible.

NBCUniversal - Research Assistant, Data Science & Predictive Analytics. x2

We're no startup. We're the special operations team for the corporate world.

We're hunting for engaging problems and opportunities to create real value for
our marketing, sales, and research teams throughout our international
businesses (television, movies, news, and home entertainment).

You'll be helping us on a variety of problems - little ones like writing a
script to hack a third party's website and collect info on our products, to
large ones like creating a model that can show our products value through
time. In all cases you'll be working closely with the a senior engineer and
either senior corporate management or a business unit in TV, film, or news. A
typical week might look like this:

* Meet with the head of sales for a UK TV channel, learn about a problem they're facing trying to get an accurate value for advertisement slots.

* Discuss what you learned with the rest of team. Someone suggests that a nearest-neighbors regression on data from the marketing team might help.

* A senior dev helps you implement the algorithm and a UI for the sales team to use it.

* Spend some time with the sales team to see if it's creating any value, look for improvements.

What we use (We list this to tell you what we're like, not to tell you what
languages we expect to see on a CV):

* Racket. We're big fans lisp and functional programming.

* Bash. We create a lot of value with small dirty hacky shell scripts, and we aren't shy about it.

* Whatever gets the job done, and whatever we think might be fun to use. Python, R, Javascript, Hadoop, EC2. We even wrote code in Fortran once (we don't like to talk about it.)

Who we're looking for:

Most importantly, you should be an intelligent problem solver who wants to
apply whatever programming and maths knowledge you have to real world
problems. We're not fussed about what languages are on your CV.

You have some familiarity with functional programming, machine learning, and
linux/bash scripting, and you're eager for a chance to use it on real-world
problems with support from other programmers. Given the predictive modeling
angle, you're probably studying or have studied maths, stats, or even physics.

These are _two_ assistant/internship positions for students looking for
experience while doing their degree. Alternatively, if you can take on several
projects in a full time role, please get in touch, too. We're pretty flexible.

Interested? My contact details are in my profile. Get in touch. I'd love to
hear from you.

~~~
verajohne
Hi Matthew,

I am a 2nd year computer scientist at UCL and am interested in this job (part
time). I will not list my programming languages (Haskell), as you demand, but
what draws me to write is your focus on fun problem solving.

Regards,

Vera Gangeskar Johne vera@gangeskar.com

------
Eduardo3rd
Do you ever wish that you could control the physical world as easily as the
virtual world? We do. At Oso Technologies we are building Internet-connected
devices that can monitor and control the world around you. We're looking for a
top-notch Director of Business Development to take the charge in this new
position on our team.

As part of our core team, the Director of Business Development will be
directly involved with company decisions regarding the development of Oso’s
business strategy including marketing, sales, and product distribution. Your
voice will be a major part of what makes our company great in the coming
months and years as we grow from a small team to a major technology company.

For the next few months we'll be working to deepen our relationship with the
1,000 people who have backed our Kickstarter campaign and develop a marketing,
communications, and business development strategy for future growth. After
that we'll be using the skills we have gained as a team to provide creative
solutions for new problems and markets.

You are the perfect fit if you are…

Curious. You ask more questions than anyone else in the room and you aren't
ashamed of it. Self-motivated. In school you were busy working on side
projects during lectures. You enjoy being given an open ended task and
defining success for yourself.

A problem solver. Bathroom door squeaky and annoying at your last job? You
oiled it on your first day. No experience creating an advertising campaign?
You taught yourself how to do it in a week. There’s no problem too big or too
small for you to tackle.

Word-savvy. You can write a blog post, email a Fortune 500 executive, respond
to tweets from customers, adjust a product description, and post on Facebook
about last night's shout out from Conan O'Brien without missing a beat. It's
happened to us before, and with your skills it is going to happen again.

Motivated. The idea of skipping the corporate ladder and building your own
marketing, sales, and business strategy team would be a dream come true.

Fun. It's a startup. We don't really do lame stuff around here if we can help
it.

Intelligent. Working with a team of engineers who have more degrees than a
thermometer isn't intimidating to you in the least. You're probably better at
your job than we are at ours.

Skills/Requirements: \- 2-5 years of experience. \- Outstanding written and
verbal communication skills. \- Ability to pay attention to details while
simultaneously managing numerous projects. \- Familiarity with ad copy writing
and creative design. \- Active online presence and familiarity with social
media (Twitter, LinkedIn, Facebook, Wordpress, etc.). \- Customer support
experience.

The best candidates will have… \- A college degree in Marketing,
Communications, Public Relations or a similar field. \- An MBA or equivalent
experience. -Adobe Creative Suite experience. \- A successful track record at
another company with recent product launches. \- Past work experience at a
major advertising agency or startup company. \- Video production experience.

Compensation and benefits: \- Competitive salary \- Ownership in the company
\- Paid healthcare allowance \- Paid vacation \- Allowance for self-directed
professional development \- Flexible work schedule - Generous bonuses \-
Yearly company retreat to somewhere cool in the US or abroad

We believe in building quality products quickly and keeping our development
process lean. We value personal growth, so our employees have a high degree of
autonomy and responsibility. As an early-stage startup company in a
competitive market, expectations are high, but so are the rewards. Your
decisions in this role will directly impact the company’s performance and
success. If you’re up for the challenge, apply today!

To apply, please submit a brief cover letter and resume to jobs@oso.tc and
include a link to some of your previous work.

------
burnsidedig
Burnside Digital- www.burnsidedigital.com - Portland, OR and Los Angeles, CA
REMOTE considered

About Burnside Digital Burnside Digital is not just another boring agency
building brochure sites. We’re a growing development shop who specializes in
building compelling and usable apps using Ruby on Rails, iOS, and Android. We
practice agile development, which means you’ll be working closely with the
client, designers, and developers at every stage, not just being handed comps
and a deadline. We reward hard work and believe strongly in a sustainable
work/life balance. Learn more at
[http://www.burnsidedigital.com/](http://www.burnsidedigital.com/)

Apply Please send your resume and a link to your portfolio to
jobs@burnsidedigital.com. Candidates without a portfolio will not be
considered!

We're currently hiring for a number of positions including:

UI/UX designer- We're looking for a top-notch UX/UI designer to join our
growing creative team. You'll be working on a wide variety of client projects,
both web and mobile. You'll work closely with our developers to design and
refine beautiful, usable apps. Our agile process means that you'll get to
continually improve the user experience throughout the development process.

Responsibilities -Advocate for the user's experience throughout a project's
lifecycle -Create designs based on best practices, with a focus on usability
-Review existing client design to make specific UX recommendations -Create
quick but clear mockups, sketches, wireframes, & user flow diagrams -Lead user
research and stakeholder interviews -Accurately estimate creative work to
coordinate with development Thrive in a fast-paced, highly collaborative
environment

Requirements -3+ years of professional experience in a UI/UX/IA role Strong
visual design skills, including an eye for typography & color -A determined
focus on serving and delighting the customer Experience designing for desktop
& mobile -Experience working with an iterative process -Experience with user
research, human-centered design, & prototyping -Comfortable delving into the
complexities of challenging business logic -Experience working directly with
stakeholders to manage their -UX needs from concept to completion. -Portfolio
showing examples of your process, including sketches & wireframes

Project Manager:

Responsibilities: -Manage multiple projects of medium to large scale through
every phase of the project. -Organize and facilitate project planning, daily
stand-up meetings, reviews, retrospectives, sprint and release planning, and
demos. -Track and communicate team velocity and sprint /release progress with
and to all affected teams and management. -Ensure the development teams are
practicing the core agile principles. -Update agile tracking systems to
provide transparency on product and sprint backlogs. -Assist with internal and
external communication and maintaining client relationship. -Assist team with
making appropriate commitments through story selection and task definition.
-Determine and remove obstacles that may interfere with the ability of the
teams to deliver assigned goals. -Facilitate discussion and conflict
resolution; improve the productivity of the teams in any way possible.
-Provide direction to project activities to ensure successful implementation
and support. Promote continuous improvement and help teams to increase
productivity. -Promote a collaborative team environment that fosters
creativity and innovation. -Assist in defining and deploying new product
development processes and in facilitating the. continuous improvement of
existing processes.

Experience: -5+ years experience in software project management. -Thorough
understanding of enterprise software development processes and lifecycle.
-Ability to adjust and apply technical knowledge in a dynamic environment.
-Experience with Agile, Kanban or Lean development processes. Must have web
development and front-end (customer facing) project experience. -Excellent
team building, communication, and collaboration skills required. -Experience
with a modern programming language: Python, Ruby, Java, Objective-C, C++, etc.

------
oneyellowbrick
Patientco - Atlanta, GA (midtown) - FT Software Engineer

Apply here:
[http://www.patientco.com/careers/](http://www.patientco.com/careers/)

(put "hn" in the notes field for priority review)

\---------------

Patientco simplifies the challenge of understanding healthcare expenses for
patients so they pay their healthcare providers faster. Already 1M+ patients
securely receive, pay and track their healthcare expenses via Patientco.

Founded in 2009 by a team of Georgia Tech graduates and led by an Atlanta
based serial entrepreneur, Patientco has experienced huge growth over the last
few years and is financially backed by BlueCross BlueShield Venture Partners
and Sandbox Industries.

\--------------

Job Description:

As a Software Developer, you’ll build products that make very complex
healthcare issues seem simple. Working closely with the other members of the
development team, you’ll design, develop, and deploy innovative scalable web-
based software solutions at a rapid pace. We’re looking for a software
developer that is extremely innovative, seeks continuous improvement, works
efficiently, and thrives when working independently. We utilize agile
methodologies to define weekly sprints that see code being deployed multiple
times per week.

The following are some of the technologies we currently utilize, however we’re
always evolving so we’ll find the best tools for the job:

* PHP

* MySQL

* MongoDB

* jQuery

* Twitter Bootstrap

* Puppet

* PHPUnit

* Selenium + PHPUnit for automated testing

* Atlassian Suite (JIRA, Confluence, Crucible, Bamboo)

\--------------

Benefits:

* No Vacation Tracking – When you need a break, take a break. Autonomy and innovation are hard work, we understand that.

* Casual dress all-day, everyday – You don’t code better in a tie.

* Start-up Environment – You’re idea will be heard, no matter how crazy you think it is.

* Health and Dental, Vision, Short-term and long-term disability

* Free Parking (Tech Trolley also passes our front door)

* Midtown Atlanta (Atlanta Technology Square – Across the street from Georgia Tech) – Bars, Restaurants, and Sports.

* 401K

* Telecommute days – Work remotely when you need to!

* Free food and unlimited snacks!

* Fun events: whitewater rafting, Segway tours, go-karting, sporting events, and weekly trivia!

\--------------

Apply here:
[http://www.patientco.com/careers/](http://www.patientco.com/careers/)

(put "hn" in the notes field for priority review)

------
Placester
Seeking Full-time Senior Software Engineer The Senior Software Engineer will
directly impact the customers and deepen the value of our business. This
position is responsible for working on the core components of Placester, which
powers everything from our hosted services to real-time, high traffic ad
services. We utilize massive sets of MLS data within real estate to deliver
large, highly scaled multi-tenant web hosting. Our platform runs on a varied
technology stack and we work within different engineering techniques, such as
statistical analysis and machine learning. Since we are engineering focused,
your ideas and opinions will help shape our company and our products, every
single day.

Here’s a bit more about the role -

About You as a Senior Engineer: -You are a polyglot: Mastery of Java, Python,
and/or Ruby on Rails -2+ years of large-scale NoSQL experience (MongoDB,
HBase, or Cassandra a big plus as well as experience with Hadoop) -Experience
with traditional SQL databases and APIs -You know your way around an Unix
command line, and have experience with managing Nginx -You know that
sustainable systems win in the end, and sometimes a new feature means
refactoring old code to help -Experience building web applications on the
client-side, server-side, and/or full-stack -You can work with other
developers on a large code base -You aren’t a stranger to Jira or Asana

About You: -Thrive on collegial, collaborative, and focused team and be able
to hold your own in a healthy debate -Strong communicator, can effectively
explain issues and solutions -Proactive, self-motivated and comfortable
leading teams -Comfortable writing code that scales to millions of users
-Generally happy person (we’re happy too) -Passionate about great, easy to use
software (we love what we do and you should too)

Benefits: -Competitive salary -Generous and early-stage equity -Full medical,
dental, and vision -A highly motivated, brilliant, and fun team

How to Apply Just drop a note to jobs@placester.com with "Senior Software
Engineer" in the subject line.

[https://placester.com/careers/#senior-software-engineer-
rail...](https://placester.com/careers/#senior-software-engineer-rails)

Our Mission: Make the web work for real estate. Bridging the gap between real
estate professionals and their clients.

Real estate is the largest industry in the world. It’s also one of the most
important—after all, everyone needs a place to live. Millions of consumers are
looking for their next home online, and they expect the same kind of browsing
and buying experience they get on sites like Amazon and Facebook.

Unfortunately, real estate agents are struggling to provide that experience.
That’s where Placester comes in. We’re creating an industry where it's quick
and simple for real estate professionals to get their information on the web.

Don’t let that simple description fool you. We’re addressing the hardest
problem in the largest industry in the world. As you might have guessed, not
everything is written on the home page yet.

Our Culture: Team. Join the team that makes a difference in a big, complex
industry. Our culture is all about teamwork. That being said, we're composed
of folks who are their own brand of brilliant, focused, fun, intense, and
friendly. If you've ever worked on a high performing team you've experienced
this mix before.

You’ll be expected to get things done and be responsible for making it happen,
without any bureaucratical mess. You’ll be expected to identify problems and
solve them on your own. But more importantly, you may need to rally a friend
or team to overcome them. Both are key tools on your belt.

You’ll be expected to have an opinion because it will matter when shaping the
outcome of your company. Opinions are about courage: to speak your mind and to
change it.

Everyone laughs a lot over lunch. Topics range from the standard technical,
tactical and whos-doing-what in the start up world; but they also weave
through topics like the proper structure for the US debt, that great
restaurant down the street or how to Sous-vide the perfect piece of meat.
Brilliance isn’t one-dimensional.

There’s a local coffee shop that often serves as the perfect distance for
discussing a hard problem. We deal with a lot of hard problems and really like
great coffee. It’s a bit of a chicken-and-egg problem itself… which is a good
reason to take a walk and discuss it over a cup.

------
sshrinivasan
Zymeworks Inc. - [http://www.zymeworks.com](http://www.zymeworks.com) \-
Vancouver, Canada

Position: Front-end software developer.

Zymeworks Inc. is a Canadian computational biotechnology company developing
and utilizing predictive computational technology for the design of next-
generation antibody-based therapeutics in the treatment of cancer, autoimmune
and inflammatory diseases. Zymeworks is experiencing technical success,
business success, and exciting growth.

Zymeworks is looking for an exceptionally talented software developer to
complement our current team. We are looking for motivated individuals who are
eager to showcase their talent, demonstrating the passion and drive to grow
within this progressive and developing Company.

Currently we have an opening for a Front-End Software Developer to take part
in designing, building and expanding our suite of scientific data analysis and
modelling tools.

Roles & Responsibilities • Creating front-end web applications and their
supporting back-end APIs for analyzing and visualizing in-silico and
biological data. • Writing tools to enable our scientists to develop, analyze
and interpret in-silico and biological data at a high level. • Integrating and
maintaining the developed software as part of the entire computational
platform. • Developing data exploration tools and innovative visualizations to
transform information into knowledge. • Formulating initial specifications
based on requirements and feedback from our scientists, implementing the
specifications, and ensuring reliability of the final product. • Coordinating
with the scientific staff and the software development team to propose new
directions and solutions for data interpretation, visualization and
integration with other in-house tools.

Our Platform Candidates should have demonstrable experience in, or an interest
working with the following technologies: • JavaScript (AngularJS, D3, WebGL) •
Python (NumPy, Pandas) • Go • SQL

Qualifications & Experience • A Bachelor’s degree in Computing Science,
Engineering, or equivalent. • Proven experience developing and maintaining
JavaScript based web applications, their supporting backend APIs and other
associated infrastructure. • Experience developing software on Linux or Mac OS
X. • Fluency in English, spoken and written. • Applicants with proven and
demonstrable experience developing large-scale data analysis, exploration and
visualization tools will be given preference.

Zymeworks is a dynamic and progressive company. Our people are passionate,
engaged and extremely motivated to succeed. Our environment is relaxed and
collaborative yet focused and pragmatic. To learn more about Zymeworks Inc.
and our current openings, please visit our website at www.zymeworks.com.
Compensation is on par with industry standards and commensurate with
experience and includes an extended benefits plan and participation in the
employee stock-option plan. If you are interested in applying for this
position, please email your curriculum vitae and cover letter including
available start date in PDF format to careers.1278@zymeworks.com with "1278:
Front End – Software Developer" in the subject line. Due to the high volume of
applicants, only those selected for interviews will be contacted.

------
buf
Rentify - Fulltime - London - Front End Engineer/Designer

We're a small tight-knit team that wants to change how rentals are done. The
rental industry is old, antiquated, and ready for a push. We think we have the
right recipe, and so does Balderton Capital, who invested in us for our Series
A.

We don't do deadlines, or assign your day to day work to you, or tell you how
to get it done, or make your decisions. You're smart, professional. You don't
need us to tell you how to do your job. Of course, we don't mind helping if
you get stuck.

Read more about it here: [http://engineering.rentify.com/post/47385480838/in-
engineers...](http://engineering.rentify.com/post/47385480838/in-engineers-we-
trust-to-get-shit-done)

And here [http://www.bufordtaylor.com/post/62455729428/how-we-
intervie...](http://www.bufordtaylor.com/post/62455729428/how-we-interview-
engineers)

We're all hungry for success.

Okay, now for the normal stuff:

 _Responsibilities_

Lead by example - by being proud of your work, talking about how awesome your
work is, and then drinking beers with the team about all the great work being
done

Design and development of new product features and enhancements

Communicate with non-technical people to define requirements and deliverables

Know what technologies are out there in case you need to use them

Periodically teach your co-workers all the great stuff you learned via tech
talks, brown bags, blogs, or open source

 _Requirements_

You ideally have a design background and is equipped to wield Photoshop,
Illustrator, whatever tool of choice

You want to work in a startup (a.k.a. a place that works hard and plays hard)

You can write for the front end of the web stack (html, css, javascript)

You have to be able to travel to central London every day

We're a Rails shop. You don't have to know it, but it's a bonus if you do.

Be a part of a collaborative team that sits in an open environment (read: no
politics) who previously worked at companies like Eventbrite, Uber, and Apple

 _Perks_

Unlimited vacation

Equity in Rentify

Food and drinks available in the office 24/7

Feel free to crush your co-workers on our N64 and pool table.

A nap room (doubles as a meeting room) for when you want a snooze.

If you're interested, please email me (I'm the CTO) directly at
buford@rentify.com

------
natethames
Senior Rails Developer

DevOps Engineer

UX Designer

All positions full time in Boston (actually Somerville) MA. Remote a
possibility for the right candidate.

ActBlue ( [https://secure.actblue.com](https://secure.actblue.com) ) powers
the fundraising of the political and social left. If you’ve ever given online
to a Democratic candidate or organization, chances are you’ve used our
software. We are growing like crazy! We need a few more good software
engineers who want to influence politics and online organizing.

We use best in class tools and methods:

• Backend: Rails 3.2 with Ruby 1.9, NodeJS, PostgreSQL, Redis

• Frontend: Bootstrap, jQuery, Sass, D3, Highcharts

• Operations: Chef, Rackspace cloud and AWS

• Tools: Github, Tddium

While this is a list of what we currently use, we are open to hearing from
great people who come from different stacks.

You'll be an essential contributor to a small team of professionals in our
Davis Square office. You'll have significant responsibility right out of the
gate and a voice in designing our architecture. We offer autonomy,
responsibility, an amazing workplace (full of people geeking out about
politics and tech all day) plus these benefits:

• Extremely competitive salary

• 401K matching

• 100% paid medical, dental and vision benefits for you and dependents!

• Unlimited paid time off

• Public transit pass (Charliecard or Commuter Rail)

• Professional Development (conferences, classes, etc...) 100% paid

• Choose your own computer setup

• Family friendly flexible schedule

• Healthy and not-so-healthy snacks

Some neat things about us:

• ActBlue is a political non-profit that is well capitalized. This gives us
the freedom to explore new electoral technology without influence from big
donors or investors.

• We are an established 9 year old organization. We have a startup / political
campaign mentality without the pressure and long hours. Sustainability is
valued.

• Our employees have lives outside of work. We have parents, dog owners,
marathon runners, RC plane pilots, Artisan Asylum members and german
linguists.

• We sponsor RailsBridge Boston, a workshop designed to encourage more women
to become Ruby developers in Boston.

ActBlue is the software and operations engine that powers the fundraising for
thousands of Democratic and progressive campaigns and committees. In the
2011-2012 election cycle we moved over $175 million for nearly 5,000 campaigns
with an average contribution size of $48.90. Our fundraising software is used
by the Democratic Congressional Campaign Committee, the Democratic Senatorial
Campaign Committee and countless Senate, House, State and Local campaigns in
all 50 states.

To start the conversation email techjobs@actblue.com and copy me at
nate@actblue.com

------
jillysciarilly
Rackspace (www.rackspace.com) - Remote OR Local (San Antonio/Austin, TX)
Developer Support Engineers

Apply Here:
[https://rackspace.hua.hrsmart.com/ats/js_job_details.php?req...](https://rackspace.hua.hrsmart.com/ats/js_job_details.php?reqid=14172)

Do you enjoy tackling new and unusual problems with software? Do you believe
in open source? Do you like to keep up to date with advancements in
technology? Do you want to spend 20% of your time at work contributing to an
open source project of your choice? Are you interested in how companies all
over the world create applications and run them in the cloud? If so, you
should come work for the world’s leading open cloud provider within our
Developer Support Team.

Ideal candidates will be passionate advocates of technology and open source.
We're looking for people who don't just use these development tools and
services, but people that write them. It is one thing to start a virtual
machine on a host, it is another to have the curiosity to read the source code
and figure out how it all works. Developer Support has two main functions:
helping customers programmatically leverage our cloud services and
contributing code, plugins, modules and extensions to projects and partners
that are advancing the open revolution.

Role:

• Support customer developers coding against our APIs through phone, chat,
forums, and email. • Contribute code to select open source projects. • Educate
customers about product usage, options and capabilities by responding with
clear documentation, reference architectures, or code samples. • Troubleshoot
errors between the customer’s application and the Rackspace API. • Write code
to help an ecosystem develop and thrive around OpenStack and Rackspace. •
Engage actively blogs and forums with technical articles and answers. • Add
insights to existing Knowledge Base. • Build tools for other Support functions
to leverage. • Support customers by proactively sending them code samples and
partnering with them to help them with their applications. • Test and verify
bugs submitted on behalf of customers. • Suggest input on product, process,
and service improvements as well as submit ideas for new products. • Conduct
research on new technologies relating to open cloud features. • Provide
feature explanation and coding best practices. • Record common or creative
solutions for use by internal employees and customers to reduce repeat
problems.

Must Haves:

• Experience with API documentation, wikis, forums and content management
systems. • 4-5 years overall professional software development experience • 2+
years of scripting language development experience (Python, .Net, Ruby, Perl,
PHP, etc.) • 3+ years of experience working in a Linux/Unix or Microsoft
development environment • Familiarity with object oriented development
principles • Automation experience with Chef and/or Puppet • Ability (and
enthusiasm) to mentor less experienced developers • High school diploma or
equivalent

Nice to Haves:

• Experience with Agile methodologies (Scrum, XP, Lean, Kanban, etc.) •
Experience with good engineering practices (test driven development,
continuous integration and pair programming, etc.) • Experience in distributed
systems • Understanding of functional design principles • Experience in the
Hosting Industry

------
steve_w
Manchester, UK. Skylab:
[http://www.studioskylab.com/](http://www.studioskylab.com/) \- Senior
Developer & developers.

We develop innovative and exciting web projects for both clients and
ourselves.

We're looking for people who take pride in their work and get excited by the
industry they work in, people who work well with others, people with a good
eye for detail.

 _We work with technologies such as:_

    
    
      - HTML 5
      - CSS 3 and SASS
      - Responsive design
      - Amazon Web Services
      - Git
      - Symfony 2
      - Puppet
      - Auto-scaling server infrastructures
    

_Why you might want to work here:_

    
    
      Training — Dedicated time set aside to training; whether that’s self-teaching, online courses or attending conferences. 
      Collaboration — Fortnightly get-togethers to discuss new technologies and how we can push things forward; everyone’s opinion is important.
      Money — We offer competitive salaries.
      Apples — Everyone gets an iMac or MacBook Pro.
      Apples — We provide free fruit for the team.
    

_Roles available:_

\--- Senior developer ---

 _What you 'll be doing:_

The role will be a blend of architecting solutions for both client and
internal projects, hands-on development and maintenance of the projects,
mentoring the team, code reviews, helping set standards and getting involved
in writing technical documents and proposals.

 _What we 're looking for:_

Experience -

    
    
      - Development of commercial projects
      - Mentoring and training of other team members
      - Use of development patterns and processes such as MVC, dependency injection and TDD - Writing client-friendly technical documents
    

Technical skills -

In addition to the skills listed in the introduction:

PHP (ideally with Symfony 2 or similar framework experience), Javascript, LAMP
server administration, Continuous integration (Jenkins or similar), Automated
deployments (Puppet or similar), Architecting scalable web infrastructures,
WordPress and ExpressionEngine.

Not all of these are essential, as long as you have a lust for knowledge.

\--- Developer ---

 _What you 'll be doing:_

The role will be a blend of architecting solutions for both client and
internal projects, hands-on development and maintenance of the projects.

 _What we 're looking for:_

Experience: Development of commercial projects

Technical skills:

In addition to the skills listed in the introduction - PHP (ideally with
Symfony 2 or similar framework experience), Javascript, WordPress and
ExpressionEngine. Not all of these are essential, as long as you have a lust
for knowledge.

We would love to hear from you so please contact us at
careers[at]studioskylab.com

------
devinfoley
IFTTT - [https://ifttt.com/jobs](https://ifttt.com/jobs) \- San Francisco, CA

==================================

IFTTT is looking for engineers to help build the next generation of its
platform. This is a unique opportunity to contribute to the core architecture
of one of the web’s most innovative and exciting services. You’ll get to work
on challenging technical problems alongside a small but driven group of
developers, and play a key role in shaping both the product and team culture.

IFTTT’s mission is to help people to create connections between the services
and devices they use every day. We’ve built a system that enables users to set
up simple “if this, then that”-style recipes, which allow activity from one
web service to trigger activity in another. The current system supports over
70 unique services and runs nearly a hundred million recipe-handling tasks per
day, and we plan to dramatically expand on our flexibility and scalability.
Under the hood, this translates to building a platform that can talk to and
move data between virtually any API you can think of, all in realtime and at
massive scale.

We're well funded, and we work hard to do right by our employees. New hires at
IFTTT enjoy competitive salary and equity, full benefits, sane work schedules,
and a flexible vacation policy. Much more than that, we offer interesting,
deep projects and an amazing team experience. We operate on the philosophy
that the best job perk is fantastic teammates, and to this end we’ve assembled
a staff of intensely curious, well-rounded, talented people who happen to be
great engineers. We’re hoping you can be the next one.

==================================

Mobile Engineer

Earlier this summer we released our first mobile app, IFTTT for iPhone
([https://ifttt.com/mobile](https://ifttt.com/mobile)). The response has been
overwhelmingly positive (Editor's Choice, #1 Productivity). We're looking for
talented mobile developers who can help us continue to innovate on iPhone, as
well as bringing IFTTT to new platforms (Android, wearable computing, embedded
systems, etc).

==================================

Platform Engineer

We’re hoping to find candidates who speak fluently about distributed
architectures, databases, and ops, who enjoy rolling up their sleeves and
writing code at all levels of the stack, and who have the confidence and depth
of knowledge to take ownership of long-term projects. IFTTT currently runs on
a polyglot mix of technologies, including EC2, Rails, Node.js, MySQL, Redis,
Memcached, and Chef. Experience with these is a big plus, but we’re constantly
evolving, and we value creative problem-solving and desire to learn over
domain knowledge.

